# Lambeth Council Watch - news and updates about the 'co-operative' council



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

They're out of fucking control, awarding themselves a secretive loan. 



> Lambeth Council Cabinet agreed on Monday evening to loan £300M to the newly formed Homes for Lambeth company – despite claims by residents that there is no business plan and no explanation about how the loan will be repaid.
> 
> The Labour Cabinet unanimously agreed at the Town Hall meeting to adopt the Homes for Lambeth Business Plan [pdf]. This will allow £300M of public money to be loaned out to the private company to kick start the estate regeneration programme.
> 
> The initial funding will be used across the first three estates that the Labour group wants to regenerate: Knight’s Walk, South Lambeth and Westbury.



Lambeth Council Cabinet agrees to loan £300M of public money to Homes for Lambeth – despite warnings from local residents


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2018)

They're in Private Eye again


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2018)

Bit of news: 
Ex-Leader of Lambeth calls for “community led housing” as Council presses ahead with private housing company


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2018)

Now this is interesting:

Vauxhall Labour Party calls on Lambeth Council to ballot residents ahead of estate regeneration plans


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2018)

Council tax going up



> Lambeth Council is proposing to increase Council Tax by 2.99% for 2018/19. This is in addition to the Government’s 3% Adult Social Care precept increase. A further increase of 1.99% is planned for the following financial year.
> 
> Cabinet will discuss the increase as part of the *Revenue & Capital Budget* agenda item when it next meets at the Town Hall on 5 February.
> 
> ...


Lambeth Council putting up Council Tax by 2.99% as Budget attempts to address funding gap


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2018)

More stinking bullshit from Lambeth

Lambeth Council claims it doesn’t need to ballot estate regeneration tenants – despite Sadiq Khan calling for policy


----------



## salem (Feb 9, 2018)

That's a lot of shit. I wonder if it's time for Lambeth to get a kick up the arse in a similar fashion to what's going on in Haringey at the moment?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2018)

It's a fucked up world when scumbag filthy Tories start to make more sense than your local Labour council. Not that I'd ever vote for them, mind. Lambeth Tories pledge to halt estate regeneration, save libraries and protect parks in alternative Budget


----------



## Southlondon (Feb 20, 2018)

editor said:


> It's a fucked up world when scumbag filthy Tories start to make more sense than your local Labour council. Not that I'd ever vote for them, mind. Lambeth Tories pledge to halt estate regeneration, save libraries and protect parks in alternative Budget


Having worked for 2 Tory Councils and seeing their priorities when it comes to cuts, and the way they treat their council tenants, and seeing the way wandsworth has introduced a poverty- apartheid for park users, i think that for all their faults Lambeth is far better off under a Labour administration than it ever would be under Tories or their LibDem bed partners. They can put what they want in their manifesto, as there will be one result in the May election, and that is a Labour victory with merely the size of the majority undecided. The most effective place to fight for a more responsive council is within the party, by helping to outnumber the progress members, and thus steer the council into a corbynite position


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> Having worked for 2 Tory Councils and seeing their priorities when it comes to cuts, and the way they treat their council tenants, and seeing the way wandsworth has introduced a poverty- apartheid for park users, i think that for all their faults Lambeth is far better off under a Labour administration than it ever would be under Tories or their LibDem bed partners. They can put what they want in their manifesto, as there will be one result in the May election, and that is a Labour victory with merely the size of the majority undecided. The most effective place to fight for a more responsive council is within the party, by helping to outnumber the progress members, and thus steer the council into a corbynite position


I'm a life long Labour voter and I actively hate this bunch of Blairite cunts in Lambeth Town Hall. I've no interest in joining Labour.


----------



## Southlondon (Feb 20, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm a life long Labour voter and I actively hate this bunch of Blairite cunts in Lambeth Town Hall. I've no interest in joining Labour.


i understand why you wont join, but of course if lambeth labour had been able to pull in more corbyn supporting members it would be able to select different councillors, and thus change the direction of the council. As it is, the Constituency parties that make up Lambeth have grown massively since Corbyns election, but when it comes to votes the blairittes still outnumber the corbynites.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> i understand why you wont join, but of course if lambeth labour had been able to pull in more corbyn supporting members it would be able to select different councillors, and thus change the direction of the council. As it is, the Constituency parties that make up Lambeth have grown massively since Corbyns election, but when it comes to votes the blairittes still outnumber the corbynites.


For at least 28 years I've heard versions of the we must recapture the Labour party tune. Being as Corbyn campaigns under an auld Blairite slogan - for the many not the few - I'll believe they're much different from before when I see it.


----------



## Southlondon (Feb 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> For at least 28 years I've heard versions of the we must recapture the Labour party tune. Being as Corbyn campaigns under an auld Blairite slogan - for the many not the few - I'll believe they're much different from before when I see it.


The option is a Labour-led Govt or a Tory-led Govt, and as a working class council tenant I would rather have corbyn deciding priorities than a Tory. Likewise, I’d rather live under a corbynite local council than a new Labour one. Simple as


----------



## Southlondon (Feb 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> For at least 28 years I've heard versions of the we must recapture the Labour party tune. Being as Corbyn campaigns under an auld Blairite slogan - for the many not the few - I'll believe they're much different from before when I see it.


I also think you’ll find the quote comes from a Shelley poem - and he was around a wee bit early to be a blairite.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> I also think you’ll find the quote comes from a Shelley poem - and he was around a wee bit early to be a blairite.


I think you'll find it was stuck above Blair at at least one labour party conference


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 20, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> The option is a Labour-led Govt or a Tory-led Govt, and as a working class council tenant I would rather have corbyn deciding priorities than a Tory. Likewise, I’d rather live under a corbynite local council than a new Labour one. Simple as


Yeh nice use of the strawman


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 20, 2018)

editor said:


> It's a fucked up world when scumbag filthy Tories start to make more sense than your local Labour council. Not that I'd ever vote for them, mind. Lambeth Tories pledge to halt estate regeneration, save libraries and protect parks in alternative Budget



This is a very good point:
The Tories are keen to cut down on payments to Cllr’s:
“Councillors should not be paid extra taxpayers money to be involved with their communities – that is their job.”


----------



## Southlondon (Feb 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> I think you'll find it was stuck above Blair at at least one labour party conference


I don’t remember that but it’s a good line to sum up socialism. Corbyn is no Blair. New labour fought tooth and nail to stop the left taking the leadership as you know, and he has consistently been on the right side of history. I have no doubt a left wing Labour Party Government will be a better deal for me than a Tory one and that’s the choice. Him and Mcdonnell are good guys and a million miles from Blair. The party’s massive and therefore a coalition of ideas and even of ideologies, but the blarites are well and truely marginalised, and for once In my lifetime there is a fighting chance of getting a socialist Prime Minister into No10. Surely it’s worth a try even if you are cynical


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> I don’t remember that but it’s a good line to sum up socialism. Corbyn is no Blair. New labour fought tooth and nail to stop the left taking the leadership as you know, and he has consistently been on the right side of history. I have no doubt a left wing Labour Party Government will be a better deal for me than a Tory one and that’s the choice. Him and Mcdonnell are good guys and a million miles from Blair. The party’s massive and therefore a coalition of ideas and even of ideologies, but the blarites are well and truely marginalised, and for once In my lifetime there is a fighting chance of getting a socialist Prime Minister into No10. Surely it’s worth a try even if you are cynical


Yeh. Well you won't get a corbynite Lambeth just as you won't get a Tory Lambeth. And tbh it's labour councils that are ripping down council estates like the haggerston, colville, heygate and replacing them with yuppie flats. The same shits will be in power in Lambeth in June as are in power in Lambeth now and I hope being treated like shit by them feels more pleasant to you than being treated like shit by tories.


----------



## ricbake (Feb 21, 2018)

Another raft of Lambeth Council officer's have learnt their jobs have been deleted this morning....


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Another raft of Lambeth Council officer's have learnt their jobs have been deleted this morning....


Any more detail?


----------



## ricbake (Feb 21, 2018)

On going "re-framing" exercise - I'm just hearing rumours - they have to cull due to financial constraints and it looks like the new building can't accommodate them all...


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2018)

ricbake said:


> On going "re-framing" exercise - I'm just hearing rumours - they have to cull due to financial constraints and it looks like the new building can't accommodate them all...


the new building can't accommodate all the people they're sacking?


----------



## ricbake (Feb 21, 2018)

The new building is supposed to accommodate 10 staff to 6 Desks but they still haven't got rid of enough staff so those who remain will fit into it


----------



## Southlondon (Feb 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. Well you won't get a corbynite Lambeth just as you won't get a Tory Lambeth. And tbh it's labour councils that are ripping down council estates like the haggerston, colville, heygate and replacing them with yuppie flats. The same shits will be in power in Lambeth in June as are in power in Lambeth now and I hope being treated like shit by them feels more pleasant to you than being treated like shit by tories.


You really are a sad old git


----------



## Southlondon (Feb 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. Well you won't get a corbynite Lambeth just as you won't get a Tory Lambeth. And tbh it's labour councils that are ripping down council estates like the haggerston, colville, heygate and replacing them with yuppie flats. The same shits will be in power in Lambeth in June as are in power in Lambeth now and I hope being treated like shit by them feels more pleasant to you than being treated like shit by tories.





Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. Well you won't get a corbynite Lambeth just as you won't get a Tory Lambeth. And tbh it's labour councils that are ripping down council estates like the haggerston, colville, heygate and replacing them with yuppie flats. The same shits will be in power in Lambeth in June as are in power in Lambeth now and I hope being treated like shit by them feels more pleasant to you than being treated like shit by tories.


No doubt you were bashing your keyboard during the leadership election saying there’s no way we could get a left wing leader of the party? 
Do you do anything other than whinge in forums?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2018)

The only Labour councillor I would vote for in Lambeth was Rachel Heywood, who had the _audacity_ to go around wilfully representing the views of her constituency. Lambeth Labour quickly did their best to bully, cajole and pressure her into giving up, like the bunch of pathetic twats they are. So, no I won't be voting for Lambeth Labour because the same bunch of shitehawks are still in power. The notion of some sort of Corbyn-esque takeover from within seems pretty unlikely at present. 

I will, however, be voting for Rachel if she stands as an independent.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> You really are a sad old git


yeh. i haven't insulted you. that you feel the need to insult me is really rather telling.

you won't get a corbynite lambeth: but you can't even work out why not. did it not occur to you that it's now too late for new labour candidates to be selected for may's election?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> No doubt you were bashing your keyboard during the leadership election saying there’s no way we could get a left wing leader of the party?
> Do you do anything other than whinge in forums?


tbh i don't think i said anything of the sort during the leadership contest. and yes i do lots of other things: but what i've posted hasn't been whinging but pointing out the bleeding obvious. the only blinkered whinger here is you.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2018)

Everyone loves a Brucie bonus. Especially Lib Peck!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2018)

editor said:


> The only Labour councillor I would vote for in Lambeth was Rachel Heywood, who had the _audacity_ to go around wilfully representing the views of her constituency. Lambeth Labour quickly did their best to bully, cajole and pressure her into giving up, like the bunch of pathetic twats they are. So, no I won't be voting for Lambeth Labour because the same bunch of shitehawks are still in power. The notion of some sort of Corbyn-esque takeover from within seems pretty unlikely at present.
> 
> I will, however, be voting for Rachel if she stands as an independent.


Be quite good to get her back as an independent. Though I would like a guarantee she stayed independent!


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Be quite good to get her back as an independent. Though I would like a guarantee she stayed independent!


I can't see Lambeth Labour inviting her in from the cold any time soon, if ever.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 21, 2018)

editor said:


> I can't see Lambeth Labour inviting her in from the cold any time soon, if ever.


yeh, they'll make her stand outside council meetings.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2018)

Great piece of reporting: Council Tax to rise 2.99% as Labour Budget voted through in lively Town Hall meeting ahead of local elections


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> I don’t remember that but it’s a good line to sum up socialism. Corbyn is no Blair. New labour fought tooth and nail to stop the left taking the leadership as you know, and he has consistently been on the right side of history. I have no doubt a left wing Labour Party Government will be a better deal for me than a Tory one and that’s the choice. Him and Mcdonnell are good guys and a million miles from Blair. The party’s massive and therefore a coalition of ideas and even of ideologies, but the blarites are well and truely marginalised, and for once In my lifetime there is a fighting chance of getting a socialist Prime Minister into No10. Surely it’s worth a try even if you are cynical



I agree with you on this. Im not a Labour party member myself but am on a couple of local community groups who meet Lambeth Cllrs / officers.

The mainstay of these groups are retired people. A couple of whom I know have rejoined Labour party due to Corybn. It's not him but what he represents. My experience of New Labour Cllrs is that they have nothing in common with a lot of local people. I've sat at meeting where, as someone else at the meeting said to me after one,these New Labour Cllrs don't treat old Labour community minded people with respect.

It's no exaggeration to say the Lambeth Coop Council is right wing. I think Coops are good idea. But the New Labour version is keeping the existing power structure intact, no challenge to them, and expecting hard pressed locals to run services. Even then if you try you are met with obstruction by officers, as in case of Grove Adventure playground.

This of course doesn't apply to New Labour pet projects like Pop. Pop sums up what the New Labour/ Progress Cllrs see as radical social policy.

I saw today Corybn getting stick for criticising the City. As Times headline said he wants to make London a Soviet city. He's being smeared with bring pro communist ( Czech spy). Corybn is no revolutionary. His , in reality, mild reforms at being met with outrage by the establishment. He should be supported imo.

He's brought back Class and Socialism back to the mainstream.This has resonated with a lot of people despite the ongoing persistent smears he has had to endure. And John McDonnell as well.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2018)

I was reading Inside Croydon. Points out that it's not just New Labour/ right wing Cllrs that are the problem. Down in Croydon ex officer from Lambeth, a favourite with New Labour Lambeth, and now Chief executive is behaving as she did here in Lambeth.

The article mentions Sue Foster OBE and Sharpe. Both highly paid council officers who owe there whole careers in local government to New Labour.

It's not just a problem of the New Labour Cllrs but an entrenched highly paid bureaucracy , a small number, but who have great influence in policy.

Lambeth is showing the way with destruction of five estates

This I read today on Negrini. Now Chief executive in Croydon.. Some here might remember her as Brixton Town Centre manager. Read this and thought she is behaving in just the same aggressive way as she did when in Lambeth. Council leadership loved it as she got the job done. This is how one gets highly paid job in local government.

Councillors accuse Negrini of gagging them over The Godfather


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2018)

Lambeth update Lambeth Momentum campaigns to abolish the Cabinet system at Lambeth Council


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Given that Pop Brixton successfully managed to lose a shit load of money and alienate parts of the local community, what could be better than Lambeth creating another 'quirky' space for those all-important 'creative industries'? 
U-turn from Lambeth Council with International House now set to become a ‘business hub’


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

Oops! It's a king sized clusterfuck by Lambeth: 

Lambeth Council asks for FOI email to be deleted as People’s Audit shines light on estate regeneration finances


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2018)

Here's a surprise. Not.

Revealed: Lambeth Council cautious over estate regeneration ballots with a call for an ‘informal’ approach


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's a surprise. Not.
> 
> Revealed: Lambeth Council cautious over estate regeneration ballots with a call for an ‘informal’ approach



Good report.

Does anyone know what the Council means by this?



> Lambeth Council then admits that the Right to Return policy being put in place by Homes for Lambeth will lead to higher rents:
> 
> “The new rents will be still be target rents, although these will be higher than the previous rents because the properties will have a higher notional value feeding into the formula.”



ViolentPanda 

Sounds like we the Council are bringing your homes up to decent standard so we are going to charge you more.

Council have already diverted money from the HRA to prop up there pet scheme "your" town hall.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's a surprise. Not.
> 
> Revealed: Lambeth Council cautious over estate regeneration ballots with a call for an ‘informal’ approach



The Council squirming over Mayor Khan ballot proposal is interesting on two levels.

The Progress led Council can't accuse Khan of being a paid up Corbynite supporter. Khan has rather cleverly positioned himself as not Nu Labour but not Corynite either.

Which rather leaves our New Labour dictatorship in a quandary.

Ballot on estate regeneration comes across as perfectly reasonable from Khan. This isn't some far left move.

The utter bollox Lambeth are now coming out with now. So it's a Co-op Council. But it's not if "wider" concerns can only be decided by Lambeth Cabinet. Why can't the Council drop the Coop Council concept? It's meaningless.Its rightly held up for ridicule.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The Council squirming over Mayor Khan ballot proposal is interesting on two levels.
> 
> The Progress led Council can't accuse Khan of being a paid up Corbynite supporter. Khan has rather cleverly positioned himself as not Nu Labour but not Corynite either.
> 
> ...


It's a a new kind of co-op where the council makes the decisions for you!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 9, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Good report.
> 
> Does anyone know what the Council means by this?
> 
> ...



The rents are going to be exactly what Cressingham residents said they would be 3 years ago, exactly what Lambeth Council have been claiming they won't be, for the last 3 years.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 12, 2018)

Lambeth Council have now adopted a "Digi-Mail" system - Anything you post to them now will be re-directed to a firm in Winchester who will scan them to be read online via Lambeth's Intranet

http://www.boxit.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Sevices-Overview_V9.pdf


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Lambeth Council have now adopted a "Digi-Mail" system - Anything you post to them now will be re-directed to a firm in Winchester who will scan them to be read online via Lambeth's Intranet


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2018)

This looks good: 

Find out what the council do with your money at the People’s Audit Conference, Sat 24th March


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2018)

Our wonderful co-operative council 

Lambeth Council receives 2,447 complaints in six month period covering Council Tax, refuse and benefits


----------



## Southlondon (Mar 22, 2018)

editor said:


> Our wonderful co-operative council
> 
> Lambeth Council receives 2,447 complaints in six month period covering Council Tax, refuse and benefits


Complaints predicted to be down on last year, and 90% answered within timescales. That’s good performance. On occasions when I’ve had need to complain I have to say my complaint has been dealt wit effectively. Being one of the tens of thousands of tenants who’ve benefited from new bathroom and kitchen and improved communal areas, I’m looking forward to voting Labour again. That’s not to say I don’t appreciate the residents of the estates scheduled for rebuilding would feel very differently. That is the point with local elections - people tend to vote on the issues that affect them directly. I’ve worked for 2 Tory boroughs and know I’m better off under Labour. I remember what our estates were like under the Tory/liberals, as do do swathes of my neighbours which is why they always turn out  In numbers to vote Labour. I choose to join the 1000’s of local party members battling the blairittes within Lambeth Labour  as that is the best way to change Council course than hoping for anything other than a huge Labour majority again.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> Complaints predicted to be down on last year, and 90% answered within timescales. That’s good performance. On occasions when I’ve had need to complain I have to say my complaint has been dealt wit effectively. Being one of the tens of thousands of tenants who’ve benefited from new bathroom and kitchen and improved communal areas, I’m looking forward to voting Labour again.


We had to wait 12 YEARS for our new bathroom. But of course, people on the estates like the  Cressingham won't be offered that choice seeing as Labour are hell bent on demolishing their homes without their consent.


----------



## bimble (Mar 22, 2018)

editor said:


> I can't see Lambeth Labour inviting her in from the cold any time soon, if ever.


A while back she posted on twitter the seating plan for the new council chamber (is it called a chamber?) where her name was surrounded by empty seats on every side, she called it her naughty seat.


----------



## Southlondon (Mar 22, 2018)

editor said:


> We had to wait 12 YEARS for our new bathroom. But of course, people on the estates like the  Cressingham won't be offered that choice seeing as Labour are hell bent on demolishing their homes without their consent.


Cressingham estate demolition without resident consensus is terrible. It’s to prevent situations like this that nationally the party will be introducing estate ballots. But as I said people vote on local issues. A lot of residents in Waterloo, Vauxhall etc will be voting based on their own experiences, and many of us have had a very positive experience in terms of tenancy. If you regularly go canvassing in the borough for any party 2 points come up. One is that Hoey is incredibly popular on the estates because of her hard constituency work, and the same applies for ward councillors where the day to day case work comes into play at election time and provides the solid base of voters that ensure strong majorities for many of them despite the hard graft of the little parties.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> Cressingham estate demolition without resident consensus is terrible. It’s to prevent situations like this that nationally the party will be introducing estate ballots. But as I said people vote on local issues. A lot of residents in Waterloo, Vauxhall etc will be voting based on their own experiences, and many of us have had a very positive experience in terms of tenancy. If you regularly go canvassing in the borough for any party 2 points come up. One is that Hoey is incredibly popular on the estates because of her hard constituency work, and the same applies for ward councillors where the day to day case work comes into play at election time and provides the solid base of voters that ensure strong majorities for many of them despite the hard graft of the little parties.


I want to vote Labour but I loathe the Blairite bunch of entrepreneur-worshipping careerists that make up Lambeth Labour.


----------



## Southlondon (Mar 22, 2018)

editor said:


> I want to vote Labour but I loathe the Blairite bunch of entrepreneur-worshipping careerists that make up Lambeth Labour.


I totally get it, but I honestly believe the best way to replace them with an administraton that will be less ideologically blairitte, is to bolster the socialists fighting within the party and then replace them as selections come up over time. It’s working in  other local Party’s, and we’re weakening their hold in Lambeth, but the blairittes still has the numbers to hold on to most councillor selections this time round. The local party is massive which is another reason why it’s highly unlikely any party can seriously challenge them in elections. The more right-minded people that join, then the sooner we can bring Vauxhall and streatham in line with other constituencies following Corbyn leadership


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 22, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> Cressingham estate demolition without resident consensus is terrible. It’s to prevent situations like this that nationally the party will be introducing estate ballots.



Except the Progress Cabinet has already ruled this out.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

Lambeth pwned:


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

And....


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 27, 2018)

Southlondon said:


> Cressingham estate demolition without resident consensus is terrible. It’s to prevent situations like this that nationally the party will be introducing estate ballots.



Unfortunately, Lambeth Labour in conjunction with Khan have now pretty much fucked over the promise to give residents ballots over their estates by signing off their demolition anyway without the need of a ballot.


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2018)

Shocking stuff. Labour promised 1,000 new homes by May 2018. They built just 17.  

Exclusive: Lambeth Council admits only 17 council houses built in the past four years – despite Lambeth Labour claim of 950


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2018)

Can anyone get to this and take photos for a Buzz report?

Lambeth Pensioners Action Group protest after Lambeth take away their facilities, Thurs 26th April


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 30, 2018)

editor said:


> We had to wait 12 YEARS for our new bathroom. But of course, people on the estates like the  Cressingham won't be offered that choice seeing as Labour are hell bent on demolishing their homes without their consent.



I don't quite understand this. Is there a limit on being able to change things yourself? I've also waited 12 years for a new bathroom, but that's because I have to pay for it myself and I haven't prioritised it...I could have chosen to save up though...


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2018)

blameless77 said:


> I don't quite understand this. Is there a limit on being able to change things yourself? I've also waited 12 years for a new bathroom, but that's because I have to pay for it myself and I haven't prioritised it...I could have chosen to save up though...


As a long term council tenant, the landlord (i.e the council) has a duty to ensure that what you're renting is up to scratch. A thirty year old bathroom is clearly in need of a replacement, and that's what we were promised 12 years ago, with repeated pledges that the improvements were 'coming soon.' Just like any tenant living in a flat in need of improvement, I don't see why I should have to save up and pay for it myself and gift them a shiny new bathroom suite when I leave.


----------



## blameless77 (May 1, 2018)

editor said:


> As a long term council tenant, the landlord (i.e the council) has a duty to ensure that what you're renting is up to scratch. A thirty year old bathroom is clearly in need of a replacement, and that's what we were promised 12 years ago, with repeated pledges that the improvements were 'coming soon.' Just like any tenant living in a flat in need of improvement, I don't see why I should have to save up and pay for it myself and gift them a shiny new bathroom suite when I leave.


As a ‘long term council tenant’ who presumably plans to stay a while wouldn’t you be prepared to make an investment for your own comfort? Especially given how strapped councils are? Especially if you plan to be there for the long term?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

blameless77 said:


> As a ‘long term council tenant’ who presumably plans to stay a while wouldn’t you be prepared to make an investment for your own comfort? Especially given how strapped councils are? Especially if you plan to be there for the long term?


You're sounding a lot like a Tory here. Why should tenants be expected to pay for the services and the upkeep of a building that they're already paying the landlord for?

And 'cash-strapped' or not, the money coming in from rents is sufficient to pay for these  repairs and updates - because they calculated that sum themselves.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

Cllr Andy Wilson is busy shooting himself in the foot on Twitter 

Login on Twitter


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Cllr Andy Wilson is busy shooting himself in the foot on Twitter
> 
> Login on Twitter



Ah, Andy Credibility Wilson.

Bless.


----------



## mjd (May 3, 2018)

editor said:


> As a long term council tenant, the landlord (i.e the council) has a duty to ensure that what you're renting is up to scratch. A thirty year old bathroom is clearly in need of a replacement, and that's what we were promised 12 years ago, with repeated pledges that the improvements were 'coming soon.' Just like any tenant living in a flat in need of improvement, I don't see why I should have to save up and pay for it myself and gift them a shiny new bathroom suite when I leave.





blameless77 said:


> As a ‘long term council tenant’ who presumably plans to stay a while wouldn’t you be prepared to make an investment for your own comfort? Especially given how strapped councils are? Especially if you plan to be there for the long term?





editor said:


> You're sounding a lot like a Tory here. Why should tenants be expected to pay for the services and the upkeep of a building that they're already paying the landlord for?
> 
> And 'cash-strapped' or not, the money coming in from rents is sufficient to pay for these  repairs and updates - because they calculated that sum themselves.



Councils have finite resources and, while it is clear that questionable allocation of funds, significant wastage and incompetent leadership all have a part to play, blameless77's suggestion is a good one and not a uniquely Tory thing to say. If you plan to live somewhere for a long time it is entirely reasonable to assume that if you wish for your immediate environment to be bettered more quickly than the council is evidently able to do so (whether through policy choice or financial necessity), you should put your hand in your pocket to make appropriate improvements if you can afford it and the need is sufficiently strong. The talk on this board of the desire for Labour in Lambeth to follow a more Corbynist approach suggests general approval of socialist principles. Socialism encourages sharing of resources and surely there is nothing more socialist than leaving as a legacy to your community a new bathroom for the tenant who is lucky enough to move into your flat when you leave.

Your sense of entitlement, your belief that the council should do everything for you while you sit back and pay a rent that is subsidised by taxes collected from those who receive no benefits and must house themselves entirely at their own cost and your unwavering view that anyone who disagrees with you must be a "scumbag filthy Tory" is insulting.

Plenty of people in private rented accommodation have bathrooms that are thirty years old. They make a choice to live there, based on a combination of factors including their income, the amount of rent, the property's location and what is important to them. If the poor quality of the bathroom becomes a factor that overrides any positives that the property may have, they can move. Similarly, if the quality of a bathroom in a council property becomes a factor that overrides the fact that that property is in a central location that many private renters cannot afford and is available at a rent that is significantly below market, that council tenant is free (subject, it is recognised, to issues with proving income, providing references, etc.) to make a choice to rent a privately-owned property that is further out of the city centre, thus with rent at a level comparable to their older council-owned property, and with a nicer bathroom.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2018)

mjd said:


> Councils have finite resources and, while it is clear that questionable allocation of funds, significant wastage and incompetent leadership all have a part to play, blameless77's suggestion is a good one and not a uniquely Tory thing to say. If you plan to live somewhere for a long time it is entirely reasonable to assume that if you wish for your immediate environment to be bettered more quickly than the council is evidently able to do so (whether through policy choice or financial necessity), you should put your hand in your pocket to make appropriate improvements if you can afford it and the need is sufficiently strong. The talk on this board of the desire for Labour in Lambeth to follow a more Corbynist approach suggests general approval of socialist principles. Socialism encourages sharing of resources and surely there is nothing more socialist than leaving as a legacy to your community a new bathroom for the tenant who is lucky enough to move into your flat when you leave.
> 
> Your sense of entitlement, your belief that the council should do everything for you while you sit back and pay a rent that is subsidised by taxes collected from those who receive no benefits and must house themselves entirely at their own cost and your unwavering view that anyone who disagrees with you must be a "scumbag filthy Tory" is insulting.
> 
> Plenty of people in private rented accommodation have bathrooms that are thirty years old. They make a choice to live there, based on a combination of factors including their income, the amount of rent, the property's location and what is important to them. If the poor quality of the bathroom becomes a factor that overrides any positives that the property may have, they can move. Similarly, if the quality of a bathroom in a council property becomes a factor that overrides the fact that that property is in a central location that many private renters cannot afford and is available at a rent that is significantly below market, that council tenant is free (subject, it is recognised, to issues with proving income, providing references, etc.) to make a choice to rent a privately-owned property that is further out of the city centre, thus with rent at a level comparable to their older council-owned property, and with a nicer bathroom.


Ah yes. The old Tory 'push the poor people out of town' argument.


----------



## mjd (May 3, 2018)

As opposed to the old Tory "I won't pay to renovate my own bathroom just in case someone else in need might be able to benefit from it in the future" argument, you mean?


----------



## editor (May 3, 2018)

mjd said:


> As opposed to the old Tory "I won't pay to renovate my own bathroom just in case someone else in need might be able to benefit from it in the future" argument, you mean?


Why do you think rent paying council tenants shouldn't be entitled to decent homes?

The council took their money and promised to refurbish the properties, yet failed to do so for over a decade. Seems strange to try and blame the tenants.


----------



## tim (May 3, 2018)

editor said:


> You're sounding a lot like a Tory here. Why should tenants be expected to pay for the services and the upkeep of a building that they're already paying the landlord for?
> 
> And 'cash-strapped' or not, the money coming in from rents is sufficient to pay for these  repairs and updates - because they calculated that sum themselves.


Op


mjd said:


> Councils have finite resources and, while it is clear that questionable allocation of funds, significant wastage and incompetent leadership all have a part to play, blameless77's suggestion is a good one and not a uniquely Tory thing to say. If you plan to live somewhere for a long time it is entirely reasonable to assume that if you wish for your immediate environment to be bettered more quickly than the council is evidently able to do so (whether through policy choice or financial necessity), you should put your hand in your pocket to make appropriate improvements if you can afford it and the need is sufficiently strong. The talk on this board of the desire for Labour in Lambeth to follow a more Corbynist approach suggests general approval of socialist principles. Socialism encourages sharing of resources and surely there is nothing more socialist than leaving as a legacy to your community a new bathroom for the tenant who is lucky enough to move into your flat when you leave.
> 
> Your sense of entitlement, your belief that the council should do everything for you while you sit back and pay a rent that is subsidised by taxes collected from those who receive no benefits and must house themselves entirely at their own cost and your unwavering view that anyone who disagrees with you must be a "scumbag filthy Tory" is insulting.
> 
> Plenty of people in private rented accommodation have bathrooms that are thirty years old. They make a choice to live there, based on a combination of factors including their income, the amount of rent, the property's location and what is important to them. If the poor quality of the bathroom becomes a factor that overrides any positives that the property may have, they can move. Similarly, if the quality of a bathroom in a council property becomes a factor that overrides the fact that that property is in a central location that many private renters cannot afford and is available at a rent that is significantly below market, that council tenant is free (subject, it is recognised, to issues with proving income, providing references, etc.) to make a choice to rent a privately-owned property that is further out of the city centre, thus with rent at a level comparable to their older council-owned property, and with a nicer bathroom.



Excellent, a pompous Tory bleating on local election day, I shall definitely be in the ballot booth tonight, ticking for the leftiest lefties standing


----------



## organicpanda (May 3, 2018)

mjd said:


> Your sense of entitlement, your belief that the council should do everything for you while you sit back and pay a rent that is subsidised by taxes collected from those who receive no benefits and must house themselves entirely at their own cost and your unwavering view that anyone who disagrees with you must be a "scumbag filthy Tory" is insulting.


disingenuous cherry picking at it's worst, it takes between 20 and 30 years for councils to get back their original investment in building council houses/flats through rents, which means that the rent they continue to get after this is paid back is profit. if you want to go down the business route then surely it is better for councils to invest in their properties as a private landlord would presumably do to make sure their investment keeps it's value


----------



## snowy_again (May 3, 2018)

mjd said:


> Socialism encourages sharing of resources and surely there is nothing more socialist than leaving as a legacy to your community; a new bathroom



This is priceless.


----------



## mjd (May 3, 2018)

I have not said that council tenants should not be entitled to decent homes.

Equally, I am not blaming the tenants for the council's failures.

In an ideal world councils should have enough money to ensure that council tenants are housed in the best conditions possible. Regrettably, we do not live in an ideal world and, as I said, a council's financial resources are finite. Leaving aside myriad arguments as to whether council funds are allocated rightly or wrongly (which in my view is far too often the latter), the reality with which we are faced is that, for whatever reason, Lambeth council does not have (or claims not to have) sufficient resources to bring all its properties up to scratch.

I have no desire to see "poor people" pushed out of town. I am not a pompous Tory bleating on election day. Those "poor people" (not my words) very often do essential jobs that require them to live closer to the city centre than they otherwise might be able to do and a diverse mix of people is vital to a successful community. But everyone contributes to a community in their own way, be that through performing those essential jobs, raising children, volunteering to plant trees and tidy neighbourhoods, or paying taxes.

The difference between those contributions is that some are voluntary and others are not. If I could volunteer to pay less tax, would I? No, because I am lucky enough to have enough money to live in relative comfort and I believe that I have an obligation to ensure that the community in which I live, whether at a local, national or international level, is the best that it can be. I do not sit there and complain that I have paid enough to fund the maintenance of the roads only on which I cycle, or the collection of my wheelie bins alone, or the single visit that the police have paid to my house when it was burgled. I recognise that I must pay more, because I can, to ensure that our world is a better place in which everyone can live in comfort, health and happiness, even if there is no direct benefit to me. Should I stop donating to schools, universities or medial research on a regular basis because they have already received funding from me through taxes? No, because sometimes more is needed than what is provided by funding, regardless of whether that funding is (objectively) correctly or incorrectly allocated.

If you have no spare money at all to renovate your bathroom that has not been updated for 30 years, then I am sorry. I sincerely hope that the council sorts out its priorities and stops wasting money on vain, self-serving projects. It is not your fault.

But if you do have the cash and you object to taking action on the basis that you would be paying for something that someone else might have the benefit of in years to come, and you are not prepared to pay a penny more than the rent that you pay to the council in order to contribute to the greater good, then you show nothing but contempt for anyone who ever tries to do anything to help anyone else.


----------



## mjd (May 3, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> This is priceless.



Agreed. But that is what socialism is, no?


----------



## mjd (May 3, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> disingenuous cherry picking at it's worst, it takes between 20 and 30 years for councils to get back their original investment in building council houses/flats through rents, which means that the rent they continue to get after this is paid back is profit. if you want to go down the business route then surely it is better for councils to invest in their properties as a private landlord would presumably do to make sure their investment keeps it's value



In principle, yes. And councils should do that. But in practice the council will rob from one department to pay another and thus it uses profit it receives from rents to shore up other, unfunded areas.

I am not claiming that Lambeth council's budgeting ability is anything other than shambolic, but the knee-jerk reaction from some on this board to any view other than the leftest of left view being that of a "scumbag filthy Tory" or an affront to everything that Lambeth and its residents stand for is unhelpful and obstructive to any sort of progress (which, before someone leaps on, I have no desire to see become progression towards eviction of council tenants and a descent into Thatcher conservatism).


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2018)

mjd said:


> Plenty of people in private rented accommodation have bathrooms that are thirty years old. They make a choice to live there, based on a combination of factors including their income, the amount of rent, the property's location and what is important to them. If the poor quality of the bathroom becomes a factor that overrides any positives that the property may have, they can move. .



Reminds me of a local person I know. Rents privately. Boiler wasn't working right. Plumber came and told landlord new boiler was required. Landlord told tenant he would get new one fitted but would put up her rent to cover this cost.

Second example, which you would like, is Evening Standard


London tenants spending £300 million a year on repairs their landlords fail to carry out

Im unfortunately of an age to remember when private renters paid less than Council tenants in my town. As the post war Council flats had mod cons like bathrooms.

The issue imo is that both Council tenants and "private" tenants should have same standard of accommodation, security of tenure and right to repairs.

The reason post war why Councils and government ( Tory and Labour) built decent affordable housing post war was that the private sector had failed to do so.

Since Thatcher this country has had a long experiment in reducing social housing stock with replacement that the market knows best.

This has failed.

One thing that could be done is to give back to private renters security of tenure, rent controls and support in getting private landlords to do repairs.

I was talking to someone last week. They have leak in bathroom roof. They are worried if they complain they may not get tenancy renewed.

Complaining that Council tenants have "sense of entitlement" is the wrong target.


----------



## mjd (May 7, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> [...]
> 
> Second example, which you would like, is Evening Standard
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you say about how the rental market needs to be improved and I recognise the issues facing many tenants.

To make myself clear, I did not say that I “like” that tenants are having to put their hands in their pockets to cover repairs that landlords are not covering from existing rental profits. Remarks like that are unhelpful and unnecessary.

Nor have I at any point lumped together council tenants generally and claimed that they all have a sense of entitlement.

What I take issue with is that editor was not even complaining about putting his hand in his pocket to pay to renovate his bathroom in order that he would benefit from it. His sole objection (leaving aside the view that the council should be paying for it, with which I have already said that I agree) appears to be that someone else might benefit from the work in the future. That _is_ selfish, and entitled.


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2018)

mjd said:


> I agree with everything you say about how the rental market needs to be improved and I recognise the issues facing many tenants.
> 
> To make myself clear, I did not say that I “like” that tenants are having to put their hands in their pockets to cover repairs that landlords are not covering from existing rental profits. Remarks like that are unhelpful and unnecessary.
> 
> ...



You previously posted that if a private renter does not like his bathroom they should move.


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2018)

mjd said:


> The talk on this board of the desire for Labour in Lambeth to follow a more Corbynist approach suggests general approval of socialist principles. Socialism encourages sharing of resources and surely there is nothing more socialist than leaving as a legacy to your community a new bathroom for the tenant who is lucky enough to move into your flat when you leave.
> 
> Your sense of entitlement, your belief that the council should do everything for you while you sit back and pay a rent that is subsidised by taxes collected from those who receive no benefits and must house themselves entirely at their own cost and your unwavering view that anyone who disagrees with you must be a "scumbag filthy Tory" is insulting.
> 
> Plenty of people in private rented accommodation have bathrooms that are thirty years old. They make a choice to live there, based on a combination of factors including their income, the amount of rent, the property's location and what is important to them. If the poor quality of the bathroom becomes a factor that overrides any positives that the property may have, they can move. Similarly, if the quality of a bathroom in a council property becomes a factor that overrides the fact that that property is in a central location that many private renters cannot afford and is available at a rent that is significantly below market, that council tenant is free (subject, it is recognised, to issues with proving income, providing references, etc.) to make a choice to rent a privately-owned property that is further out of the city centre, thus with rent at a level comparable to their older council-owned property, and with a nicer bathroom.



Where do I start.

This is really right wing.

Socialism isn't about sharing resources.

There are two approaches. One the reformist. Corbyn is reformist.

Reformism accepts Capitalism can't be got rid of easily. Its not about sharing resources. It accepts that in a class based capitalist society the workers produce wealth of society. Therefore a (reformist) socialist government redistributes wealth , that is made by the workers, back to them. One way is to build Council housing. This isn't a subsidy. Its giving back to the people some of the wealth that is expropriated from them by capitalism.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2018)

mjd said:


> I agree with everything you say about how the rental market needs to be improved and I recognise the issues facing many tenants.
> 
> To make myself clear, I did not say that I “like” that tenants are having to put their hands in their pockets to cover repairs that landlords are not covering from existing rental profits. Remarks like that are unhelpful and unnecessary.
> 
> ...


So I'm "selfish" if I insist on receiving a long delayed improvement to my home *that I have already paid for*? That really is fucking priceless. 

No idea what your last point is as I have no intention  of moving, unless the council gets taken over by people with your disgusting ideology of forcing poorer people out of the centre of town.


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2018)

mjd said:


> I agree with everything you say about how the rental market needs to be improved and I recognise the issues facing many tenants.
> 
> To make myself clear, I did not say that I “like” that tenants are having to put their hands in their pockets to cover repairs that landlords are not covering from existing rental profits. Remarks like that are unhelpful and unnecessary.
> 
> ...



Here is what you said in post 67:



> Your sense of entitlement, your belief that the council should do everything for you while you sit back and pay a rent that is subsidised by taxes collected from those who receive no benefits and must house themselves entirely at their own cost and your unwavering view that anyone who disagrees with you must be a "scumbag filthy Tory" is insulting.



If that's not saying Council tenants have sense of entitlement I don't know what else it means. If it applies to Ed then it applies to all.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Here is what you said in post 67:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's not saying Council tenants have sense of entitlement I don't know what else it means. If it applies to Ed then it applies to all.


And just to put to bed that ignorant "subsidised by others" claim: 

"In fact, council housing has been making a profit since 2008, which has been paid to the Treasury"
Who really gets government subsidised housing? | John Perry


----------



## CH1 (May 7, 2018)

editor said:


> And just to put to bed that ignorant "subsidised by others" claim:
> 
> "In fact, council housing has been making a profit since 2008, which has been paid to the Treasury"
> Who really gets government subsidised housing? | John Perry


Interesting article. Your interlocutor was suggesting also that councils would need to raid other departments to pay for unfunded repairs.

I was under the impression that the Thatcher regime introduced ring-fencing round the housing revenue account - which suggests housing costs are not mixed with other council costs. I guess this still applies?

The article above refers to owner occupiers being subsidised more than council/social housing tenants. This may be so when it come to help-to-buy etc but people who simply own their homes - having paid off the mortgages do not get any subsidy.

Added to this - if they feel they cannot afford a new bathroom I guess they put up with what they have. There is a big business in bathroom sales (like double glazing sales and kitchen sales). The fact these 'improvements' have to be SOLD indicated a certain consumer resistance in my view.


----------



## mjd (May 8, 2018)

Some people on here seem to misunderstand what is being said. I don't know whether that misunderstanding is deliberate or not, but if it is then it unnecessarily misleads people and polarises opinion. For example:



Gramsci said:


> You previously posted that if a private renter does not like his bathroom they should move.



No, I did not. I posted that if a particular private renter placed a particularly high importance upon the quality of his or her bathroom, and the quality of the bathroom in the property prevented that private renter from enjoying living in a particular property, they were free to move if they wanted. That is _could_, not "should".



editor said:


> So I'm "selfish" if I insist on receiving a long delayed improvement to my home *that I have already paid for*? That really is fucking priceless.
> 
> No idea what your last point is as I have no intention  of moving, unless the council gets taken over by people with your disgusting ideology of forcing poorer people out of the centre of town.



Again, no. Let's look in particular at your post #62:



editor said:


> As a long term council tenant, the landlord (i.e the council) has a duty to ensure that what you're renting is up to scratch. A thirty year old bathroom is clearly in need of a replacement, and that's what we were promised 12 years ago, with repeated pledges that the improvements were 'coming soon.' Just like any tenant living in a flat in need of improvement, I don't see why I should have to save up and pay for it myself and gift them a shiny new bathroom suite when I leave.



You have stated that your reasons for not paying for a new bathroom are twofold: first, by paying rent to the council you have already paid for the bathroom renovations and the council should make good on its promise; second, by doing so you would "gift [the council (and, indirectly any new tenant)] a shiny new bathroom suite when I leave". I agree with your first point. I have repeatedly said so. It is your second point with which I take issue. That is selfish and, given that you apparently have "no intention of moving" does not cast you in a good light.

Similarly, I have never expressed any desire to force "poorer people out of the centre of town". All but the wealthiest of people have to make a compromise on something; be it neighbourhood, proximity to work, friends and family, size, quality of accommodation, security of tenure, and I have simply said that people are free to prioritise one factor over another as they in their individual circumstances wish. I do recognise that some people are compelled to accept substandard accommodation because they need to live near work, for example, and as I have already said, the council is failing those people badly and I am not on the council's side. My issue is not with them. My issue is with you who has offered no reason why you _need _to live in the flat in which you do and every reason why it is a personal affront to you that it should even be suggested that, if able to, you might want to improve your own flat using your own money. 

Regarding my post #67 and your interpretation that:



Gramsci said:


> If that's not saying Council tenants have sense of entitlement I don't know what else it means. If it applies to Ed then it applies to all.



Once again, no. Editor's sense of entitlement comes from the second of his reasons above. He appears unprepared ever to go beyond the boundaries of what _he _has paid for _himself_, just in case it risks helping anyone else. And that is despite the fact that other people have initially funded the cost of his housing, which is reformist socialism at work (and note that I say initially because I recognise that his rent has, over the years, paid for it in absolute terms at least) and despite the fact that on a daily basis millions of people pay taxes towards things from which they themselves derive no direct benefit. I am sure that not all council tenants are so selfish, in the same way that not all women are the same, not all men are the same, not all youths hang around bus stops. Gross generalisations are unhelpful.



CH1 said:


> Interesting article. Your interlocutor was suggesting also that councils would need to raid other departments to pay for unfunded repairs.
> 
> I was under the impression that the Thatcher regime introduced ring-fencing round the housing revenue account - which suggests housing costs are not mixed with other council costs. I guess this still applies?
> 
> ...



Agreed, interesting article. The article does argue that people who simply own their homes are subsidised because they pay no CGT upon the disposal of that home, and that is indeed an argument, but to get into its validity or otherwise would be to stray from the current discussion. 

To your point on ring-fencing still applying, yes it does, and my apologies if my earlier comment was unclear or incomplete. As I understand it, the way in which the council funds repairs means that it borrows money to do so against the value of housing stock and the cost of repaying that borrowing must be met by funds available from housing income. However, in order to obtain better borrowing rates, local authority borrowing will generally be on an all-budget level with a pro rated amount applied to each department benefiting from that borrowing. Thus, the value of housing stock does in fact assist other departments with their funding. What is perhaps more pertinent to the current discussion is the Welfare Reform and Work Act 2016, which requires councils to reduce rents by 1% per annum until (I think) 2020. Lambeth has done this but, as a result is unable to borrow as much as it had originally budgeted for because it has less housing income to meet repayments on the original borrowing. That is perhaps (although I speculate) one reason why council tenants who have been promised repairs may still be waiting for repairs and renovations to be carried out.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

mjd said:


> Once again, no. Editor's sense of entitlement comes from the second of his reasons above. He appears unprepared ever to go beyond the boundaries of what _he _has paid for _himself_, just in case it risks helping anyone else. .


I can't be arsed with your constant twisting of my words and the subsequent wriggling out of your backfiring arguments. People can read your words and I think the meaning is crystal clear, despite your subsequent back-pedalling.

The council made a commitment to update 35 year old bathroom suites that were in a poor state of repair. The tenants' rents had already paid for those improvements, yet they still had to wait over a decade for the work to be done. I see no reason why council tenants should be expected to pay thousands of pounds out of their own savings for this work or - as you suggested earlier - be compelled to move away into a poorer area.

And that isn't about a 'sense of entitlement' - it's about having more pressing financial priorities, like being able to pay the rent, and the bills and getting food on the table.


----------



## mjd (May 8, 2018)

Then why not accept that it was wrong of you to give as a reason for not paying for it yourself the fact that someone else might benefit in the future? That is what I take issue with.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

A reminder of what was said. 


> If the poor quality of the bathroom becomes a factor that overrides any positives that the property may have,* they can move*. Similarly, if the quality of a bathroom in a council property becomes a factor that overrides the fact that that property is in a central location that many private renters cannot afford and is available at a rent that is significantly below market, that council tenant is free (subject, it is recognised, to issues with proving income, providing references, etc.) to *make a choice to rent a privately-owned property that is further out of the city centre*, thus with rent at a level comparable to their older council-owned property, and with a nicer bathroom.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

mjd said:


> Then why not accept that it was wrong of you to give as a reason for not paying for it yourself the fact that someone else might benefit in the future? That is what I take issue with.


Show me where I said I had a problem with a *future resident* having my paid-for bathroom suite. I referred to* gifting the council* with a new bathroom, so kindly stop this devious misquoting.


----------



## mjd (May 8, 2018)

One follows the other. The council is not going to live in your flat, another tenant will.

If you think I'm twisting your words I'll put it another way. You have a problem with giving something back to a council that has provided you with something that a lot of people have to pay a lot more for.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

mjd said:


> One follows the other. The council is not going to live in your flat, another tenant will.
> 
> If you think I'm twisting your words I'll put it another way. You have a problem with giving something back to a council that has provided you with something that a lot of people have to pay a lot more for.


Strange that you like to shift the blame on the tenants. Why isn't your concern more about the council not delivering on promises made over a decade ago? Why aren't you bothered with people having to use substandard bathrooms?

And I've given all I need to give back to the council by paying my rent and taxes promptly every week. Do you give your landlord bonus payments then?


----------



## mjd (May 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Strange that you like to shift the blame on the tenants. Why isn't your concern more about the council not delivering on promises made over a decade ago? Why aren't you bothered with people having to use substandard bathrooms?
> 
> And I've given all I need to give back to the council by paying my rent and taxes promptly every week. Do you give your landlord bonus payments then?



I have said that is a concern. I have said that I do not agree with Lambeth's woefully bad budgeting. I do not work for the council and the way I voted last week (which, by the way, was neither Tory nor Blairite Labour) regrettably has had no impact. Nowhere have I said that I blame tenants for anything.

As for whether I give my landlord bonus payments, I'll repeat what I said last week:



mjd said:


> [...] But everyone contributes to a community in their own way, be that through performing those essential jobs, raising children, volunteering to plant trees and tidy neighbourhoods, or paying taxes.
> 
> The difference between those contributions is that some are voluntary and others are not. If I could volunteer to pay less tax, would I? No, because I am lucky enough to have enough money to live in relative comfort and I believe that I have an obligation to ensure that the community in which I live, whether at a local, national or international level, is the best that it can be. I do not sit there and complain that I have paid enough to fund the maintenance of the roads only on which I cycle, or the collection of my wheelie bins alone, or the single visit that the police have paid to my house when it was burgled. I recognise that I must pay more, because I can, to ensure that our world is a better place in which everyone can live in comfort, health and happiness, even if there is no direct benefit to me. Should I stop donating to schools, universities or medial research on a regular basis because they have already received funding from me through taxes? No, because sometimes more is needed than what is provided by funding, regardless of whether that funding is (objectively) correctly or incorrectly allocated.
> 
> [...]


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

mjd said:


> I have said that is a concern. I have said that I do not agree with Lambeth's woefully bad budgeting. I do not work for the council and the way I voted last week (which, by the way, was neither Tory nor Blairite Labour) regrettably has had no impact. Nowhere have I said that I blame tenants for anything.
> 
> As for whether I give my landlord bonus payments, I'll repeat what I said last week:


Seeing as you're so fond about lecturing people about you think they should do for the community perhaps you could tell us all here what your contribution is?


----------



## mjd (May 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Seeing as you're so fond about lecturing people about you think they should do for the community perhaps you could tell us all here what your contribution is?



Above and beyond the fact that, as I said, I contribute tax in an amount greater than the direct benefits I receive and I give regularly to schools, universities and medical research, I help pay for facilities in the local park no longer covered by Lambeth, I give my time for free to coach sport and I have volunteered weekly at Citizens Advice centres for a number of years. Could I do more? Yes, probably. I love the community in which I live and I would like to do more to help. But when any attempt to challenge anything that is ever said is met with derision and dismissed out of hand as being filthy, priceless and Tory without any attempt at rational, mature debate, I am not sure that it wouldn't do more harm than good.

Well deflected, by the way.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

mjd said:


> Above and beyond the fact that, as I said, I contribute tax in an amount greater than the direct benefits I receive and I give regularly to schools, universities and medical research, I help pay for facilities in the local park no longer covered by Lambeth, I give my time for free to coach sport and I have volunteered weekly at Citizens Advice centres for a number of years. Could I do more? Yes, probably. I love the community in which I live and I would like to do more to help. But when any attempt to challenge anything that is ever said is met with derision and dismissed out of hand as being filthy, priceless and Tory without any attempt at rational, mature debate, I am not sure that it wouldn't do more harm than good.
> 
> Well deflected, by the way.


Deflected from what? You're the one pompously suggesting that council residents should either pay for their own, long-overdue bathroom renovations or fuck off to some place out of town where other poor people live.

Are you a Tory by they way? What you've posted here certainly suggest you're one.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 8, 2018)

mjd said:


> As opposed to the old Tory "I won't pay to renovate my own bathroom just in case someone else in need might be able to benefit from it in the future" argument, you mean?



Lambeth Council received £480 million to refurbish their entire stock under the "Decent Homes" initiative. Rather than doing so, they invented their own - spurious - "Lambeth Homes Standard" and proceeded to overpay for basic upgrades to decades-old kitchens, bathrooms and heating systems. This isn't a case of someone *feeling* entitled to something, it's a case of *being* entitled, but not receiving your entitlement because your local authority is run by a bunch of corrupt red Tories.


----------



## mjd (May 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Deflected from what? You're the one pompously suggesting that council residents should either pay for their own, long-overdue bathroom renovations or fuck off to some place out of town where other poor people live.
> 
> Are you a Tory by they way? What you've posted here certainly suggest you're one.



Deflected from the original point, but that was perhaps unjust because it is relevant. I apologise.

At the risk of repeating myself, I agree that the council should have done the renovations. I agree that council tenants shouldn't have to pay for the renovations. I do not want "poor people" to have to "fuck off" anywhere. I have already made my views on these points clear and your constant reversion to a polarised all or nothing view shows that there is no point going over the arguments I have already made because they are in shades of grey and shades of grey apparently do not matter. I imagine also that everyone else is bored of reading our fight and the fact that nobody appears to have agreed with anything I have said suggests this forum probably isn't the place to voice any of my opinions.

I am pretty sure that everybody, be they a council tenant, private tenant or homeowner, would like some improvement to be made to their accommodation. On each of these categories, assuming the essential prerequisite (common to all three categories) to have available funds, I would imagine that: (a) Private tenants have the least incentive to fund any sort of home improvements, given that they are paying rent at market rate to a private individual operating (presumably) solely for profit; (b) Council tenants may feel that they have enough money to fund renovations and are happy to do so on the basis that they will derive benefit from it and recognise that we rarely in life get back directly exactly what we put in. My issue, as I have repeatedly said, is with a council tenant (with available spare funds) who complains about renovations not being done by the council (which is a perfectly valid complaint given the council's broken promises, fiscal mismanagement and, as just mentioned, its spurious Lambeth Homes Standard) *and *refuses to do something on the basis that they have already given exactly enough to the council and should not contribute a penny more; and (c) Homeowners speak for themselves.

I have never voted Tory (either locally or nationally) and cannot see myself doing so any time soon. If I looked hard there is probably a Tory policy that I agree with to a greater degree than a comparably policy offered by Labour or another party, but by the same token there are myriad other policies offered by parties other than Tories with which I identify more closely. I therefore do not identify with any of the mainstream parties. There are some aspects of fiscal conservatism that I agree with, but a lot with which I disagree given that I would claim to be socially liberal.


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Seeing as you're so fond about lecturing people about you think they should do for the community perhaps you could tell us all here what your contribution is?



Ed I think mjd is trolling the boards. I checked the profile only a few posts on this thread since joining.

Mjd is deliberately winding you up.

Mjd isn't worth engaging with. I tried. Mjd just wants to have a go at you.


----------



## mjd (May 8, 2018)

Does trolling now extend to offering any opinion that doesn’t conform to the established leftist nature of the board?

I have used these boards as a source of local information for a long time. It is true that I post rarely, but for some reason the comments made on this thread and the out of hand dismissal of any alternate view as wholly wrong really got to me.

I have sought to answer each and every argument as well as I am able. If editor feels as though I have picked on him, perhaps I have. But I disagreed with him and didn’t see why I shouldn’t stand my ground.

As I said, it is clear that anyone with my views or a desire to engage in debate with those that may disagree with them is unwelcome on this board. I shall leave you all to your saintly ways and genuinely hope that editor gets his new bathroom.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

mjd said:


> Does trolling now extend to offering any opinion that doesn’t conform to the established leftist nature of the board?


Trolling can be deliberately misquoting and misrepresenting a poster's view, just like you've done with me.


----------



## mjd (May 8, 2018)

And every time someone else has quoted me it has been 100% accurate and without unwarranted generalisation or twisting?


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

mjd said:


> And every time someone else has quoted me it has been 100% accurate and without unwarranted generalisation or twisting?


You piled into this community board and immediately went on the offensive, insisting that council tenants like me should either pay out of personal savings to have long-overdue, long-promised bathroom renovations or "make a choice to rent a privately-owned property that is further out of the city centre."

What gave you the right to start telling people what to do with their hard-earned savings or tell them they should move out of town to make way for richer people?


----------



## mjd (May 8, 2018)

As I said, clearly debate and difference of opinion are not valued here. 

Goodnight.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

mjd said:


> As I said, clearly debate and difference of opinion are not valued here.


You made it personal from the start, so this 'hard done by' whining isn't really going to cut it. If you wanted a polite discussion, you should have tried showing some respect to the community you've just turned up at.


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2018)

Its not worth it Ed. This is deliberate wind up. I don't think mjd is genuine poster.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 12, 2018)

mjd said:


> Does trolling now extend to offering any opinion that doesn’t conform to the established leftist nature of the board?
> 
> I have used these boards as a source of local information for a long time. It is true that I post rarely, but for some reason the comments made on this thread and the out of hand dismissal of any alternate view as wholly wrong really got to me.
> 
> ...



Local authorities have a regulatory obligation as well as a statutory duty, with regard to the upkeep of their properties. This includes a duty to renew bathroom and kitchen furniture at 25-30 yr intervals; to decorate 1 room per year of tenants over 65, over a 5 yr cycle; to renew windows and doors at a 25-30 yr interval, etc etc. 

Personally, I don't object to different views, only to ill-informed ones. A majority of council tenants are aware of these rights, as well as being aware of the fact that their local authorities often abrogate those rights due to financial pressures. Central govt's "Decent Homes Standard" initiative was an acknowledgment of this.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2018)

Truly disgraceful. Lambeth Council admits 27 homes left unoccupied at Cressingham Gardens with regeneration rather than repair the Labour party policy


----------



## editor (May 15, 2018)

And what a beauty it looks now 







Ivor House luxury apartments open up as part of Lambeth’s Nu Town Hall project


----------



## Jonti (May 21, 2018)

This from Private Eye #1468 describes some questionable employment practices by the Town Hall


----------



## editor (May 21, 2018)

Jonti said:


> This from Private Eye #1468 describes some questionable employment practices by the Town Hall
> View attachment 136019


It's disgusting. Labour acting like the worst kind of tax-swerving Tory bosses.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

Meet the new gang! Lambeth Labour announce new Cabinet with more Progress Cllr’s joining the top table


----------



## aka (May 23, 2018)

Same as the old gang!


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

aka said:


> Same as the old gang!


Worse. Even more Blairite.


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Meet the new gang! Lambeth Labour announce new Cabinet with more Progress Cllr’s joining the top table



I can't work out which Cabinet member is responsible for the leisure centres ( like Brixton rec). 

Tricky Skills


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 23, 2018)

Looks like it is Cllr Jacqui Dyer and Cllr Ed Davie - Cabinet Member for Health and Adult Social Care: job share.

Good luck with one half of that partnership...


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Meet the new gang! Lambeth Labour announce new Cabinet with more Progress Cllr’s joining the top table



I see Jack Hopkins is back with deputy leadership post. His blog has been dormant recently. I wonder if he will know restart it. One of his gems from his blog


> Regeneration is often seen through the eyes of cynics who are quick to criticise ‘gentrification’ but ignore the benefits. If ‘gentrification’ means cleaner streets and safer estates then I’m all for it.



Whose future is it anyway? Get involved or lose out….


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Whose future is it anyway? Get involved or lose out….





> Regeneration is often seen through the eyes of cynics who are quick to criticise ‘gentrification’ but ignore the benefits. If ‘gentrification’ means cleaner streets and safer estates then I’m all for it.
> 
> But, there is a deafening silence from those who stand to benefit most; people in need of affordable housing, access to jobs and business opportunities, safer public spaces and more culture and leisure


Because there's been so much truly affordable housing being built in Brixton and all that spin about the thousand  council homes they were building turned out to be a whole load of bullshit and lies....


----------



## CH1 (May 24, 2018)

Has anyone tried the Lambeth data protection wanky update?

When you have answered all their questions it then demands you select your postcode from an approved Lambeth list. Seems like you are not allowed to over or undershoot. As my postcode is SW9 8SE I am actually almost at the end of a list of about 1000 postcodes which is a mega pain.

When all is completed to Lambeth's satisfaction you are then offered the possibility of signing up for an infinite variety of other boroughs - plus The Insolvency Service - more to the point with Lib Peck and pals in charge of the council!


----------



## editor (May 25, 2018)

Interesting stuff here!


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Interesting stuff here!




And this overlooks the fact that the entire Labour Group voted for the "200%" allowance increase. If they were so annoyed by it then why endorse it?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 26, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> And this overlooks the fact that the entire Labour Group voted for the "200%" allowance increase. If they were so annoyed by it then why endorse it?



Yet again an example of Lambeth's Labour group thinking they're being clever, but instead showing what a bunch of total and utter weasel's rimjobs they are.


----------



## northeast (May 30, 2018)

This might be of interest to some Lambeth Council has sunk to a new low with its latest dirty tricks campaign | The Canary


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2018)

northeast said:


> This might be of interest to some Lambeth Council has sunk to a new low with its latest dirty tricks campaign | The Canary


Actually compared to the world of business bonuses councillors special responsibility allowances have been fairly static.

In the hung council of 1994-98 each of the three group leaders (Labour, Lib Dem, Tory) got just over £10,000 pa on top of their basic allowance. Added to this they also got paid £20 per meeting attended - which I don't think applies any more.

I don't feel able to comment on the Green party group leader's allowances right now, before he had drawn them. "By their fruits ye shall know them!".

As for the Stalinist New Labour group - snouts in the trough come to my mind.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2018)

northeast said:


> This might be of interest to some Lambeth Council has sunk to a new low with its latest dirty tricks campaign | The Canary


Nicely done, Lambeth: 



> Bartley told _The Canary_:
> 
> While rightly criticising cuts to Lambeth Council of 56% from central Government, Lambeth Labour continues to award itself over £450,000 in additional councillor allowances. On its own this is obscene. But to also increase the allowance of the opposition leader purely to provide political cover for its own gravy train is the worst kind of politics. It is time that Lambeth councillors stood in solidarity with those they claim to represent.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2018)

And as soon as Lambeth Labour is back in power they quickly get back to shafting Fenwick Residents.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Sloppy spelling on the Lambeth Life website. Actually I only noticed because I follow Lib Peck (in order to see what I'm supposed to be thinking).

Here is a paragraph from article *Diverse, passionate, reforming: new faces on the council *that Cllr Peck re-tweeted:

"His young ward colleague Mahamed Hashi from Somali, who sits on a dozen policing and crime committees and is co-founder of Brixton Soup Kitchen, agrees. ‘If you’re a community that votes, people take you a lot more se- riously’, he says. While May’s election may have tipped the balance of power only very slightly, it has brought some passionate new blood and a different dynamic to the Town Hall."

I'm sure Mahamed Hashi is a nice guy and all that - though evidently not as charismatic as the new Green Somali Lord Mayor Of Sheffield


My dispute is with Lambeth Life (or maybe with Microsoft spellcheck) over their proof reading. A person cannot come from Somali as far as I am aware. They might come from Somalia, or maybe from Somaliland, depending on their political situation in the Horn of Africa.

A person of Somali heritage is surely a Somali. Do they need a new editor at Lambeth Life? I've got two spare years before my new Tory imposed retirement age of 66!


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 4, 2018)

CH1 

The relevant article. Looks very badly written. I don't know why.

Diverse, passionate, reforming: new faces on the council - LambethLife


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 4, 2018)

What happened to the 'co-op' experiment ? I was working for another council when it started and went to visit Lambeth . The ideas seemed honourable at the time but the whole concept now seems to be way past its sell by date .


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> CH1
> 
> The relevant article. Looks very badly written. I don't know why.
> 
> Diverse, passionate, reforming: new faces on the council - LambethLife


Who wrote this nonsense? 



> The Tories’ three seats were trim- med to one
> ... he can help give voice and freedom to refugee wo- men
> 
> Andy Wilson, re-elected for Labour in Larkhall, has a nine month old baby which has brought home to him a sense of responsibility to all residents.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 4, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> What happened to the 'co-op' experiment ? I was working for another council when it started and went to visit Lambeth . The ideas seemed honourable at the time but the whole concept now seems to be way past its sell by date .



It never really happened.

Take the Grove Adventure Playground in Loughborough Junction. Been closed for years due to cuts.

Small group of volunteers have been working on it to get in in working order and grant from charity been obtained to reopen it.

Ticks all the boxes for Cooperative Council idea.

You would have thought Council officers / Labour Cllrs would be pulling out all the stops to help local community get this off the ground.

No. It's taken months of persuasion. Up against officer resistance from the start.

My personal experience of Co-op Council has been that it's been anything but cooperative.

The New Labour Coop Council is like Cameron's Big Society. Meaningless and shallow.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Who wrote this nonsense?


It sounds like the sort of thing they have in Ambridge quite honestly.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 5, 2018)

CH1 said:


> My dispute is with Lambeth Life (or maybe with Microsoft spellcheck) over their proof reading.



My dispute with the 'independent' Lambeth Life is that the Publisher is Ibrahim Dogus - the Labour Cllr for Bishop's ward. At least you knew with the original Lambeth Life that it was a load of hairy old bollocks, published by Lambeth.

No byline appears online for that ridiculous puff piece. My RSS reader however pulled in the author as... Cllr Ibrahim Dogus. This might just be an RSS quirk.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 5, 2018)

This shoddy piece of journalism was published on the eve of purdah. It basically asked Nu Labour stooge Ed Davie to explain why he is so bloody brilliant to the electorate.

His personal vote went down btw in 2018.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

This is an excellent piece. Labour's dirty tricks campaign against the Greens has backfired rather wonderfully. 

Green party calls for 56% cut in Lambeth Council ‘allowances’ as Labour spin backfires


----------



## CH1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Does Ibrahim Dogus merit a Wikipedia page?
İbrahim Doğuş - Wikipedia

I remember going to a talk on Wikipedia which covered editing and accountability. I asked about something that had happened regarding Lambeth 10 or 15 years ago. There was a Wikipedia entry for Keith Fitchett (former Lib Dem housing spokesman in the 2002-2006 administration). This was clearly intended as Labour propaganda and the facts were in dispute, so I flagged it and changed it (assuming it had been written by Labour propaganda chief Torren Smith).

More recently the article has in fact disappeared (although it could still be retrieve through the the Wayback Machine at the time of my question). The Wikipedia spokesman said that it is not normally the case that councillors are important enough to warrant a Wikipedia page - which is probably why it was removed. 

So my question is this - do people feel that Councillor Dogus might fail the Wikipedia "notability guideline"?

The topic of this article *may not meet Wikipedia's notability guideline for biographies*. Please help to establish notability by citing reliable secondary sources that are independent of the topic and provide significant coverage of it beyond its mere trivial mention. If notability cannot be established, the article is likely to be merged, redirected, or deleted.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 7, 2018)

editor said:


> This is an excellent piece. Labour's dirty tricks campaign against the Greens has backfired rather wonderfully.
> 
> Green party calls for 56% cut in Lambeth Council ‘allowances’ as Labour spin backfires



Im not against Cllrs getting paid properly.

What I am against is Labour Cllrs getting paid and behaving like Blairite anti working class Progress supporters.

Take Cllr Edbrooke. I had the delight of dealing with her face to face when she was a Cabinet member in last administration. She is straight out of Planet Third Way Blairism. No exaggeration. Some of these Lambeth Labour party members are so right wing they are to the right of the Liberals.

Unless you have the misfortune of dealing with them you might think I'm exaggerating.

Now Cllr Edbrooke is:



> . Chief Whip Cllr Jane Edbrooke
> receives an extra £16,356 for making sure that Labour Cllr’s back the Progress Cabinet in areas such as voting for Bartley’s allowance.​



A post that suits her better than dealing with libraries, parks and leisure centres.Her last Cabinet post. 

She doesn't exactly have people skills. Though she will make a good
whip as she is hard nosed Blaire true believer.

Why bullying other Cllrs deserves this remuneration is beyond me.​


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh and I see Edbrooke has gone for bashing Bartley.



God I loathe Lambeth Labour.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Oh and I see Edbrooke has gone for bashing Bartley.
> 
> 
> 
> God I loathe Lambeth Labour.



What the hell is a "corporate parent"?


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 8, 2018)

editor said:


> What the hell is a "corporate parent"?


This:

Committee details - Corporate Parenting Board | Lambeth Council


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> This:
> 
> Committee details - Corporate Parenting Board | Lambeth Council


I imagine all that flies right over the heads of most of her constituents.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 8, 2018)

Dogus does however, by virtue of not being either Mosley or Craig, come across comparatively ok. That of course may now change given he's a councilor and now in the public eye.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 8, 2018)

Really?

I've found Cllr Craig and Cllr Mosley to be very decent. They put up a bloody good fight for residents over the Garden Bridge, despite the Progress mob trying to push it though.

Ditto with the shit Abba thingy.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 9, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Really?
> 
> I've found Cllr Craig and Cllr Mosley to be very decent. They put up a bloody good fight for residents over the Garden Bridge, despite the Progress mob trying to push it though.
> 
> Ditto with the shit Abba thingy.



Saw them at their hustings up Waterloo way. Whatever good they may do as councillors, they really didn't come across very well, nice, there compared to all of the other candidates. Although of course politeness is not everything in politics


----------



## ricbake (Jun 14, 2018)

Solidarity with Grenfell but this must have been an expensive bit of lighting, did anyone actually notice it last night? This picture from their twitter feed.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Solidarity with Grenfell but this must have been an expensive bit of lighting, did anyone actually notice it last night? This picture from their twitter feed.


I know I'm paranoid, but this Lambeth municipal scene seems to have echoes of the ultimate municipal distopia (c. 1927)


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2018)

A real keeeerching! of a wage packet:


Andrew Travers set to land £185,000 role as new Chief Executive of Lambeth Council


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2018)

The car is still there. Someone on FB said it's now been given a parking ticket too!






Coldharbour Lane car crash: five days on and the vehicle is still there, Brixton, June 2018


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 16, 2018)

editor said:


> The car is still there. Someone on FB said it's now been given a parking ticket too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It hasn’t, while there is police tape around it’s their responsibility


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> It hasn’t, while there is police tape around it’s their responsibility


Sounded a bit unlikely, I have to say.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 17, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Solidarity with Grenfell but this must have been an expensive bit of lighting, did anyone actually notice it last night? This picture from their twitter feed.



This annoys me.

Im rather afraid Grenfell is being made into one of those issues where the ruling establishment suddenly realised that the less well off should be treated well.

Ive found treatment of this in media like Evening Standard mawkish. The ES over the years has done nothing to support affordable housing. Its been a cheerleader for property developers and the buy to let private landlords. Yet it cynically jumps on the bandwagon for Grenfell anniversary. I await double page spread spread in ES property pages extolling the virtues of Council housing and berating landlords/ property developers.

So is Lambeth Labour Council going to call a halt to its regeneration schemes for estates? Is it going to listen to its tenants? One of the lessons of Grenfell was that tenants weren't listened to.

As ViolentPanda knows.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2018)

Democracy, Lambeth style Lambeth Council Leader Cllr Peck resists move for Labour party members to democratically elect her


----------



## CH1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Wonder what people make of the Lambeth Pension Fund annual report?
https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/do...port 2017-18_DRAFT_19-06-2018 to Auditors.pdf

As one who will be relying on the state old age pension without the assistance of rate-payer financed additions I can only say I'm a bit jealous - especially as the trustees seem to have achieved a 2.4% pa increase for the retired Lambeth council workers/bureaucrats/chief executives as opposed to such pleasures as the 75p state pension increase awarded by Gordon Brown in 1999!


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2018)

Demo today: ‘Tell Lambeth You Want Democracy’ demo outside Lambeth Town Hall, today 6pm, 3rd July


----------



## Tolpuddle (Jul 3, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Wonder what people make of the Lambeth Pension Fund annual report?
> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s96370/2.1 Appendix One LBL Pension Fund Annual Report 2017-18_DRAFT_19-06-2018 to Auditors.pdf
> 
> As one who will be relying on the state old age pension without the assistance of rate-payer financed additions I can only say I'm a bit jealous - especially as the trustees seem to have achieved a 2.4% pa increase for the retired Lambeth council workers/bureaucrats/chief executives as opposed to such pleasures as the 75p state pension increase awarded by Gordon Brown in 1999!



Here is a useful little 'fiddle' that Lambeth officers get up to, not sure how far down the chain it goes, I've known a couple of people on £50k+ that have had it applied to them.

If you manage to negotiate voluntary redundancy and are subject to three months notice you would assume that you get given your notice, work for three months and off you go.

What actually happens is that you negotiate an unofficial date to go, however far ahead it is, possibly several months but you don't get given your notice until the day before the agreed departure date, result, three months extra salary, that'll do nicely thank you!!


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 3, 2018)

Do you have any detail on that?


----------



## Tolpuddle (Jul 3, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Do you have any detail on that?


you mean do I have emails, payslips etc?? No. I know about it because I was told about it by someone who in addition to redundancy & pension lump sum also trowsered an extra three months salary when they left, having agreed the leaving date well in advance, but not receiving the actual letter until two to three days before going off into the sunset. I was told this is not unusual, I suspect that if your role is well down the food chain it doesn't happen though.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 3, 2018)

If they were made redundant and the letter said "as of x date", would you not normally get the normal paid notice period on top or is redundancy pay supposed to cover that as well? Did they say this was an under the table agreement or that the agreement date was formal?

I'm only asking as this is third hand source reporting and could be mixed redundancy and gardening leave based on what you've said, or that they were tipped off about future redundancies. I guess it hangs off how formal the leaving date agreement was. If you take that bit out of the story, redundancy pay plus three months salary for a short notice termination wouldn't seem unfair.

Not sure what the pension lump sum has to do with it though; is that not a separate matter for them and their pension provider?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh wait, this is voluntary early release. Redundancy plus notice period is normal and is not only for senior staff.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Tolpuddle said:


> Here is a useful little 'fiddle' that Lambeth officers get up to, not sure how far down the chain it goes, I've known a couple of people on £50k+ that have had it applied to them.
> 
> If you manage to negotiate voluntary redundancy and are subject to three months notice you would assume that you get given your notice, work for three months and off you go.
> 
> What actually happens is that you negotiate an unofficial date to go, however far ahead it is, possibly several months but you don't get given your notice until the day before the agreed departure date, result, three months extra salary, that'll do nicely thank you!!


What I wondered was exactly how many people are benefiting from these pension investments. Presumably those elite officers on £150,000 p.a. will be most concerned.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Jul 4, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Oh wait, this is voluntary early release. Redundancy plus notice period is normal and is not only for senior staff.


Not if you have an a leaving date agreed four months in advance when your notice period is three months and you only get your notice a day or so before you leave.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 4, 2018)

Maybe this case is different, but everything you've said would not be unusual under voluntary early release.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 4, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> If they were made redundant and the letter said "as of x date", would you not normally get the normal paid notice period on top or is redundancy pay supposed to cover that as well? Did they say this was an under the table agreement or that the agreement date was formal?
> 
> I'm only asking as this is third hand source reporting and could be mixed redundancy and gardening leave based on what you've said, or that they were tipped off about future redundancies. I guess it hangs off how formal the leaving date agreement was. If you take that bit out of the story, redundancy pay plus three months salary for a short notice termination wouldn't seem unfair.
> 
> Not sure what the pension lump sum has to do with it though; is that not a separate matter for them and their pension provider?



For a lot of ordinary Joe public this is all new to me. Most of us ordinary people would love to have all this.

You dont get it. As per usual.

Easy to see which side of the fence you are on.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 4, 2018)

Tolpuddle said:


> Not if you have an a leaving date agreed four months in advance when your notice period is three months and you only get your notice a day or so before you leave.



Spam is right wing troll. Not worth bothering with.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Jul 5, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Spam is right wing troll. Not worth bothering with.


Indeed. a case of Lambeth officers doing some self-inflating. I'm aware of two instances a couple of years ago & I'm told it was normal. Those I know of would have cost them (Lambeth) itr of £30k.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2018)

The genius of Lambeth 

Lambeth Council has no idea how much money it spent working on the Field Day and Mighty Hoopla Brockwell Park applications


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2018)

This is outrageous Lambeth Labour amends Green party Motion calling for estate regeneration residents to be balloted


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2018)

editor said:


> This is outrageous Lambeth Labour amends Green party Motion calling for estate regeneration residents to be balloted


It is - but these motions for debate at the end of council meetings have always been a bit of posturing like an tacky imitation of the Oxford Union debates. Particularly as by the time the motions are debated there is nobody there to notice.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2018)

editor said:


> This is outrageous Lambeth Labour amends Green party Motion calling for estate regeneration residents to be balloted



In Lambeth the Green party is the real Labour party. 

There is no practical reason why the estates cannot be balloted. The plans have not progressed that much. 

Its a good start by the new Green party group.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

Lambeth REALLY don't give a shit about their residents 

Lambeth Council refuses to allow a ballot for estate regeneration residents as Labour group votes down Green party Motion


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Lambeth REALLY don't give a shit about their residents
> 
> Lambeth Council refuses to allow a ballot for estate regeneration residents as Labour group votes down Green party Motion



The Green party motion presented to full Council meeting was avoiding just having a cheap shot at Labour party. It agreed with the leader of the Labour party. 




> “The Leader of the Labour Party, The Mayor of London and local Labour groups have all declared support for ballots. So, this really should not be controversial, and I hope will garner cross party support from Lambeth’s newly elected Cooperative council.



In Blairite Nu Labour Lambeth this only raises the shackles of Labour Cllrs. Convincing them to vote against.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2018)

Excellent bit of reporting here : 
When Lib met Andrew: Lambeth Council Leader pens letter to new Chief Executive laying down policy priorities


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 31, 2018)

Looks like Cold Harbour will be having a by election, with the sad passing of one of the councillors over the weekend. I wonder if Rachel will run?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Looks like Cold Harbour will be having a by election, with the sad passing of one of the councillors over the weekend. I wonder if Rachel will run?



I very much doubt it. I think she has had enough.

Plus she got on with Parr and Donatus. Im guessing but don't think she would want to stand to try to take his place.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Looks like Cold Harbour will be having a by election, with the sad passing of one of the councillors over the weekend. I wonder if Rachel will run?


I wish she would.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 1, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I very much doubt it. I think she has had enough.
> 
> Plus she got on with Parr and Donatus. Im guessing but don't think she would want to stand to try to take his place.



That would make sense. Still, she's the best chance for a change. Can't imagine anyone else, even if they try, will have much of a shout


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 9, 2018)

An apology to the Lambeth Labour Chief Whip from Ferndale Cllr Irfan Mohammed after a Facebook post appeared to suggest that Jewish people were behind 9/11.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> An apology to the Lambeth Labour Chief Whip from Ferndale Cllr Irfan Mohammed after a Facebook post appeared to suggest that Jewish people were behind 9/11.



This guy seems straight up. But what's the story about the dropped candidate from Oval?


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 12, 2018)

That all went rather quiet


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2018)

Fantastic news! Another rooftop bar Rooftop bar and health studio set for International House as business start up space set to open in the autumn


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2018)

Interesting - and slightly worrying - update 
People’s Audit question transparency at Lambeth Council after information blocked from residents


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Interesting - and slightly worrying - update
> People’s Audit question transparency at Lambeth Council after information blocked from residents



Sounds about right. Wonder if it is going to have any better traction in Coldharbour than in did in the main elections back in May.

Plenty of people out tonight wandering about with rosettes or clipboards around Windrush/Atlantic. Only ones I didn't see were Conservatives.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 1, 2018)

Just saw Conservatives out on Atlantic Road, talking to people on street. Also got handed a Labour leaflet, which wasn't bad, O'Hara came across well. However it was a bit odd as the dude who runs Brixto Bid has endorsed her and that's in it. I don't really know if that's against any rules but it is a bit poor form imo


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Just saw Conservatives out on Atlantic Road, talking to people on street. Also got handed a Labour leaflet, which wasn't bad, O'Hara came across well. However it was a bit odd as the dude who runs Brixto Bid has endorsed her and that's in it. I don't really know if that's against any rules but it is a bit poor form imo



I saw chief executive of Brixton BID has endorsed Labour party candidate in the leaflet.

" A vote for Scarlet is a vote for Brixton business".

I agree its not appropriate for chief executive of BID to agree to this being on election leaflet. 

It does show the close relationship that Brixton BID has with Lambeth (New) Labour. BIDs were new Labour idea. 

From what I have seen in practice Brixton BID is extension of the New Labour run Council. Not an independent organisation.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 1, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I saw chief executive of Brixton BID has endorsed Labour party candidate in the leaflet.
> 
> " A vote for Scarlet is a vote for Brixton business".
> 
> ...



Apparently there is a vote for whether to renew Bid next month


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2018)

Coming up: 


> *MAJOR WORKS ASSEMBLY*
> 
> Lambeth Council Housing and the resident Area Boards are planning a Major Works Assembly scheduled for Monday 10 September from 6.30 to 8.30 pm at the Town Hall in room Basement 06.
> 
> ...


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 3, 2018)

editor Is that from a webpage or an email circular?


----------



## ricbake (Sep 3, 2018)

editor said:


> Coming up:


They emailed the Lambeth 500+ members who are Leaseholders and registered TRAs - not sure if its publicised any where else
It looks like they have engaged about 20 of the boroughs 9,000 Leaseholders so far for this exercise.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2018)

Delusional Lambeth... 

Lambeth still officially a Co-operative Council despite resident requests to work with the Town Hall ignored


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 4, 2018)

People's Vote just tweeted out a cached Lambeth Labour page attacking 2015 Lib Dems who said that the Nu Town Hall would cost £50m 

It's almost funny how aggrieved Paul McGlone sounded


----------



## CH1 (Sep 4, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Just saw Conservatives out on Atlantic Road, talking to people on street. Also got handed a Labour leaflet, which wasn't bad, O'Hara came across well. However it was a bit odd as the dude who runs Brixto Bid has endorsed her and that's in it. I don't really know if that's against any rules but it is a bit poor form imo


It'll be the churches next, you see.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 4, 2018)

CH1 said:


> It'll be the churches next, you see.



Useful friends to have in an election no doubt

I have been quite amused she's been advocating a lot of the stuff the Lib Dems have been putting out. Youth / children's centres and all that. Good stuff which people will like but how she'll get it done when elected is less clear given the council


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 6, 2018)

Saw this on George Turner's Twitter today

London Borough of Lambeth v MCS & Anor [2018] EWCOP 14 (31 August 2018)

Someone's head should roll, although I'm not sure whom. Ed Davie took over after the case started so it isn't his fault, but someone needs to be accountable


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 12, 2018)

not sure if this falls under this thread, but we had our sash windows replaced with double glazing recently under the lambeth housing standards project. very pleased. has made huge difference in keeping out the cold.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 12, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> not sure if this falls under this thread, but we had our sash windows replaced with double glazing recently under the lambeth housing standards project. very pleased. has made huge difference in keeping out the cold.



I didn't. Nor did my neighbour despite asking.

What area are you in? I m in Coldharbour lane.

They managed to flood my building. Took off roof and didn't cover it properly. My neighbours kitchen ceiling was ruined when rain came through.

I went to have a look and helped my neighbour.

Next day the nasty piece of work from Mears, supposedly a community liaison officer got passive aggressive with me. Telling me I was breaking the Council rules by ( allegedly) going on scaffolding.

She was not amused when I pointed out the roof hadn't been covered properly.

All she was interested in was covering Mears arse.

Right nasty piece of work.

Very Coop Council.

Once you make it clear you know what you are talking about it gets unpleasant.


----------



## donkyboy (Sep 13, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I didn't. Nor did my neighbour despite asking.
> 
> What area are you in? I m in Coldharbour lane.
> 
> ...



Vauxhall.

Our estate had to wait over 6 years for works to start. we were amongst the last in the list. we are getting the roof redone as well as well as getting brand new doors. we have our works being done by breyers group rather than Mears. Hasn't been all plain sailing though. when they did the kitchen refurbishment last year, everyone ended up with smaller kitchen units . we were all under the impression it would be like for like, not smaller cupboards .


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2018)

Lambeth update. What could possibly go wrong with this scheme? Lambeth Council looking for a further £10M as part of the borrow to bulldoze estate regeneration scheme


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 18, 2018)

Spot on:


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Lambeth update. What could possibly go wrong with this scheme? Lambeth Council looking for a further £10M as part of the borrow to bulldoze estate regeneration scheme



Reading the article and Council report seems to me that leaseholders are being told sell up now and get good deal or we will CPO you at later date on less favourable terms. Maybe I'm reading to much into it but that is how it comes across.

I thought Public Works Loan fund was for public works to improve a Borough not to buy out leaseholders. ?

I see Sadiq Khan is giving Lambeth money to buy out leaseholders prior to estate "regeneration". Seems dubious to me after his promises of giving estate residents a voice in what is happening to their estates.

The whole report reads like getting funds to pressurise people to go. Even if the property is not needed for redevelopment for years.

Its part of process of breaking up communities. Of undermining resistance to Lambeth council plans.

If I was leaseholder I might decide to take the money and go. Rather than live with all the stress of staying.

Report assumes a lot of leaseholders will take up offer of return to estate on shared ownership basis. The report uses the Myatts Field North estate as example. This early estate " regeneration" was dogged by controversy. Some leaseholders unable to transfer there mortgage to the new shared ownership. Due to basically being not that well off. Some people ended up losing their homes.

This is not addressed in report.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2018)

This process is somewhat like what happened in Deptford in the 1950s

The similarity really is that the people forced out will probably have to move away completely - and new people will come in their place.

In the Borough of Lewisham they built social housing from the 50s-70s so there were ready applicants, whereas the original displaced people ended up in Harlow and other far-flung "new towns".

With Lambeth they don't seem to have considered what will become of the people forced out. It is all down to "market forces" one assumes.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 1, 2018)

Just saw this. Doesn't read well. Poor response as well from the politicians to offer to meet the deputy leaders only.

Staff accuse Lambeth council of institutional racism


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

Dan U said:


> Just saw this. Doesn't read well. Poor response as well from the politicians to offer to meet the deputy leaders only.
> 
> Staff accuse Lambeth council of institutional racism


That is fucking shocking.


----------



## newbie (Oct 1, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Saw this on George Turner's Twitter today
> 
> London Borough of Lambeth v MCS & Anor [2018] EWCOP 14 (31 August 2018)
> 
> Someone's head should roll, although I'm not sure whom. Ed Davie took over after the case started so it isn't his fault, but someone needs to be accountable


That's outrageous.  Given the timeline, those responsible until the hearing of 20 December 2017 should be headrolled. Once they finally got their act together, it only took 10 days to repatriate the poor woman who'd been waiting about 3 years.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 1, 2018)

Dan U said:


> Just saw this. Doesn't read well. Poor response as well from the politicians to offer to meet the deputy leaders only.
> 
> Staff accuse Lambeth council of institutional racism



Ive been looking on internet to see if Chuka is agreeing Lambeth council is institutionally racist. 

Can't find anything. Bit of surprise. Thought institutional racism was important issue for him


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2018)

And here's another of their infuriating 'consultation' surveys online that are so graphically bleak and uninformative that most people would abandon ship after reading about how Lambeth are going to "Set out a phased delivery action plan towards realising the future vision."

Have your say on the Brixton Street Market Masterplan & Action Plan 2018-2023 | Lambeth Council


----------



## molpol (Oct 2, 2018)

Absolutely thrilled that they've been pulled up by the Ombudsmen for their shocking noise policy. If you have ravers for neighbours in Lambeth you're currently absolutely screwed:
Council launches consultation on new licensing policy
Just have to hope people actually submit to the consultation!!!


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2018)

molpol said:


> Absolutely thrilled that they've been pulled up by the Ombudsmen for their shocking noise policy. If you have ravers for neighbours in Lambeth you're currently absolutely screwed:
> Council launches consultation on new licensing policy
> Just have to hope people actually submit to the consultation!!!


Which venue is causing you concern?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2018)

Update: Lambeth Unison calls for immediate action to ‘tackle institutional racism in the council’


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

A positively Trump-like response 



NO ONE supports transparency and the power of open data more than Andy.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Everyone loves a Brucie bonus. Especially Lib Peck!



It's all getting quite interesting on Twitter if anyone fancies joining in.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2018)

Racism update 

Lambeth Chief Executive Andrew Travers admits that racism exists within the Council


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Racism update
> 
> Lambeth Chief Executive Andrew Travers admits that racism exists within the Council



What annoys me is Lambeth council refuse idea that they are institutionally racist. Travers after rubbishing the Guardian article has only changed tack to say racism exists in Council. Which isn't saying its institutionally racist. Senior Cllrs like Hopkins say the same.

When Greens try to have emergency motion on racism in Council the New Labour leadership make sure it doesn't happen.

Yet when it comes to Anti semitism the New Labour Council are falling over themselves to do something about that.

They are using anti semitism cynically to have a go at Corbyn and his supporters. Yet institutional racism in Lambeth council , an issue for a number of years, isn't dealt with. New Labour have been running the Council for years. Plenty of time to deal with racism in the Council.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2018)

Lambeth admit they didn't follow planning guidelines when works were done on the Macintosh estate for older people. Which is listed building. They ignored the listed status when doing renovations. 



What made me laugh was the wankers who run the Council managed to put in new heating radiator that meant the kitchen drawer could not be opened.


Its not funny for the guy who has to live in flat. But to see it on film. Well. Its laughable.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2018)

Here's a nice video that has set the internet alight with 40 views in nine days.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 24, 2018)

Andy Credibility Wilson is not the box office draw he once was


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2018)

Following on from editor post I got this email yesterday.


> Hello,
> I'm Cllr Andy Wilson, Lambeth’s cabinet member for Finance.
> I'm sure you've already heard lots about cuts in council funding and the choices we have had to make about local services over the last few years. Unfortunately, today I need to talk to you about further reductions in council funding and choices we'll need to make. On a more positive note, I also want to share some stories with you from people who use Lambeth's services that you may not know are provided for by local government. They show just how important it is that we continue doing everything we can to protect the most vulnerable people in Lambeth.
> I recently recorded a short film which explains that despite making huge savings already we will still need to save another £43 million due to continued government cuts.
> ...



What gets me is that when group of residents do a lot of unpaid work to keep a community service going, the Grove Adventure playground in Loughborough Junction, the Council reaction is if not hostility a less than helpful attitude. If it had not been for the perseverance of volunteers in face of council officer intransigence Grove APG would not be open.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 29, 2018)

Just realised my new ward is Tulse Hill not Brixton Hill and I don't know if this is a good thing or bad thing


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 29, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Just realised my new ward is Tulse Hill not Brixton Hill and I don't know if this is a good thing or bad thing



I'm sure ViolentPanda will be able to advise


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2018)

Nice fucking work Lambeth

Shocking moment council worker confiscates homeless man's belongings


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Nice fucking work Lambeth
> 
> Shocking moment council worker confiscates homeless man's belongings


That's bloody shameful


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice: Lambeth Council sends in bailiffs to over 1,500 homes receiving Council Tax Support – despite Lambeth Labour pledge not to


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Nice: Lambeth Council sends in bailiffs to over 1,500 homes receiving Council Tax Support – despite Lambeth Labour pledge not to


This system in iniquitous. Check this article for what the accountants and bailiffs can do - after driving a debtor to suicide
Dad's suicide note revealed in plea for humanity from debt collectors


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2018)

And another: Lambeth Council abandons Labour party election pledge of voluntary top rate Council Tax


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2018)

From FB.


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 7, 2018)

........


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> ........


perhaps your best post to date


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 151929
> 
> From FB.


i see the lovely bennett has excised his home address from his register of interests entry, as sensitive information (so sensitive it appears on the statement of persons nominated for gipsy hill ward at the last council elections, available on the lambeth website!)


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2018)

look at the list of assentors, isn't that cosy

a full list of candidates and their assentors can be found at https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/de...rsons-nominated-notice-of-poll-GIPSY-HILL.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 151950
> look at the list of assentors, isn't that cosy
> 
> a full list of candidates and their assentors can be found at https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/de...rsons-nominated-notice-of-poll-GIPSY-HILL.pdf


Can't see your point there. The electoral system is a party based system (at present).
There is one agent for the three Labour candidates.

Are you suggesting they are being lazy because they didn''t get 36 people people to sign - 12 for each candidate?

I defy you to find a situation in any Lambeth ward election since World War II where the three party candidates for each party had 36 separate nominators!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Can't see your point there. The electoral system is a party based system (at present).
> There is one agent for the three Labour candidates.
> 
> Are you suggesting they are being lazy because they didn''t get 36 people people to sign - 12 for each candidate?
> ...


traditionally there are ten nominators, never seen this 12 of which you talk. i am saying it's cosy because they all have the same in the same order.


----------



## ricbake (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm sure they see it as a tiresome ticket box exercise for which they line up appropriate people to sign off forms with little or no thought of the views of anyone being bothered to look back at the records.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 7, 2018)

So far as I can tell most agents/wards will try and do the same list for all 3 and probably do a couple of copies because mistakes will be made. Some candidates/parties like to do it individually, if the candidate has a strong local presence, but it takes time to do that.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i see the lovely bennett has excised his home address from his register of interests entry, as sensitive information (so sensitive it appears on the statement of persons nominated for gipsy hill ward at the last council elections, available on the lambeth website!)
> 
> View attachment 151947



Yes, but you're expecting him to think beyond the immediate there, whereas Twitter Boy (as he's known in these parts) isn't exactly a thinker, despite being Oxbridge. That's how we were able to hold a Punch and Judy outside his property - we looked beyond the register, and at the electoral paperwork.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 151950
> look at the list of assentors, isn't that cosy
> 
> a full list of candidates and their assentors can be found at https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/de...rsons-nominated-notice-of-poll-GIPSY-HILL.pdf



What's amusing about the Labour assentors is that usually prospective councillors are supported by the local branch executive. Only one name there is an officer of Gipsy Hill branch.

Mind you, given that the Branch Secretary is one Edward Knight, aka "Red Ted" Knight, one can understand why these thrusting young(ish) Neo-Blairites wouldn't want the names of any damned lefties on their papers!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yes, but you're expecting him to think beyond the immediate there, whereas Twitter Boy (as he's known in these parts) isn't exactly a thinker, despite being Oxbridge. That's how we were able to hold a Punch and Judy outside his property - we looked beyond the register, and at the electoral paperwork.


You say despite Oxbridge, I wonder if he did land economy, the degree for stupid rich people


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> You say despite Oxbridge, I wonder if he did land economy, the degree for stupid rich people



Eng Lit, I believe. 

I upset him back in 2015, when he asked how I had come by some information about demography (I was explaining to him what it meant - i.e. not what he assumed it meant - I told him that I had two MScs. He couldn't believe that someone with a thick south London accent could have better academic credentials than himself. I explained that even though I lived on a council estate, and had lived on them most of my life, it didn't preclude me from learning about subjects I'm interested in, or obtaining qualifications.
Later, in 2016, he signed up to do an MA at Birkbeck, in "Housing", I believe. I know someone there, who was able to feed back to me some comments on his work. "Humdrum" was one of the nicer comments.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Eng Lit, I believe.
> 
> I upset him back in 2015, when he asked how I had come by some information about demography (I was explaining to him what it meant - i.e. not what he assumed it meant - I told him that I had two MScs. He couldn't believe that someone with a thick south London accent could have better academic credentials than himself. I explained that even though I lived on a council estate, and had lived on them most of my life, it didn't preclude me from learning about subjects I'm interested in, or obtaining qualifications.
> Later, in 2016, he signed up to do an MA at Birkbeck, in "Housing", I believe. I know someone there, who was able to feed back to me some comments on his work. "Humdrum" was one of the nicer comments.


What are your mscs in?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 21, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> What are your mscs in?



Criminology and Forensic Psychology. Social, not "hard" science.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Just realised my new ward is Tulse Hill not Brixton Hill and I don't know if this is a good thing or bad thing



Apols for the late reply. Sadly, Tulse Hill ward has a duo of greasy pole-climbers (Cllrs Atkins and Cameron), and an unknown quantity (Cllr Kind). They're not critical, they won't push resident concerns unless they coincide with their own, and the first two are past masters at stealing credit for the work of others. I wouldn't piss on either of them if they were on fire. The number of times I've had friends who live in the ward say to me "...but they promised they'd get my (insert problem caused by neglect by the council here) fixed 6 months ago!".


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 23, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Apols for the late reply. Sadly, Tulse Hill ward has a duo of greasy pole-climbers (Cllrs Atkins and Cameron), and an unknown quantity (Cllr Kind). They're not critical, they won't push resident concerns unless they coincide with their own, and the first two are past masters at stealing credit for the work of others. I wouldn't piss on either of them if they were on fire. The number of times I've had friends who live in the ward say to me "...but they promised they'd get my (insert problem caused by neglect by the council here) fixed 6 months ago!".



Sounds a bit like Ferndale then!


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 23, 2018)

Sometimes at Lambeth it's difficult to not think the important characteristic of a councillor is their demonstration of devotion to Lib Jong Peck


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 23, 2018)

Same applies to some Lambeth Greens too though - Becca etc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2018)

Government by cabinet concentrates power in too few hands. Add the party whip - effectively, whatever Lib Jong Peck orders, must be done - and it is pretty far removed from any recognisable form of democracy.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Same applies to some Lambeth Greens too though - Becca etc.



Ah, someone else who has issues with the poison dwarf!

She recently demanded my expulsion from the party, after I helped gate-crashed a meeting she'd set up to form a TRA on an estate where there's already a TRA, the existing TRA having a chair and committee members who question Lambeth Council policies (like sticking 5g masts on top of their homes). She gave me the evil eye, and then when there was a demo outside City Hall on 03/11, she spotted me and demanded to know what I was doing there. My reply: "I helped set this whole thing up. I'm entitled to be here. What about you?".

She's also creepily close to Jim Dickson, even if you discount the strong rumours from when she was last a councillor. Most other Lambeth Greens I get on with, but Thackray? Nah.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 23, 2018)

Yes, turns out you and I have mutual friends!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Cllr Kevin Craig has not been idle this week. Sensible view I thought.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 28, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> She's also creepily close to Jim Dickson



She seems to be in awe of him. She certainly does not provide any opposition. Very disappointing considering that so many green votes were clearly a vote to shake up the status quo.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 28, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Yes, turns out you and I have mutual friends!



The horror! The horror!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 28, 2018)

Rushy said:


> She seems to be in awe of him. She certainly does not provide any opposition. Very disappointing considering that so many green votes were clearly a vote to shake up the status quo.



It seemed to me that HH Green Party had a bit of historical amnesia - perhaps due to changing population - because people seemed to forget that she wasn't impressive the first time around. It was as if they thought "ooh, let's select the person who's been a cllr before. They must be good!", and the voters went with it. I think they're already finding out that while she's Green, she's very much reactionary. 

If she reads this, she'll probably be demanding my expulsion from the party again!


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2018)

This is the kind of crap that Lambeth are dabbling in 

The public service gamble: Councils borrowing billions to play the property market


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 4, 2018)

And now back to the studio ..Thank you, our Economics Correspondent.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 4, 2018)

editor said:


> This is the kind of crap that Lambeth are dabbling in
> The public service gamble: Councils borrowing billions to play the property market


Can you supply more details - on Lambeth's dabblings that is?

I was under the impression that Lambeth were proposing to borrow large sums to develop Somerleyton Road with an Housing Development Vehicle which would have been like the Harringey Development Vehicle, but based on council borrowings from the Pubic Works Loan Board rather than a dodgy PFI with Leand Lease.

All I could see in the article you have linked is stuff about Spellthrone investing in shopping centres etc.

Whilst Spellthorne may be of interest in that their MP is a recently appointed Undersecretary for Exiting the EU (and allegedly the lover of the new Secretary of State for Work and Pensions) - it seems to me that their property investments are the opposite of what Lambeth is doing (or would be doing if they could get it together).

The problem for local authorities is often generating investment income. You may recall (though probably not!) back in the 1980s councils indulged in so-called Interest Rate Swaps in order to generate investment income. Unusually Lambeth Council was clean and didn't lose any money on this. The worst case was Hammersmith and Fulham, and you can see from this article huge sums were involved British Court Invalidates Some Financial Swaps

It is quite possible that if Spellthorne and others are making leveraged property investments it could easily go tits up - with the potential for both the councils and the government (in the shape of the Public Works Loans Board) losing a lot of money.

I have two questions:

1. Where is Lambeth mentioned in the article?
2. Any news about Somerleyton Road now Neil Vokes (responsible officer) has gone on to higher things in Camden, and former Finance chief Cllr Paul McGlone (who seemed to understand these things) has retired from office.


----------



## The Fornicator (Dec 4, 2018)

Hang on, Woodward and Bernstein will get back to after they've been fed more smeary bollocks by Jon Bartley. Or not.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 8, 2018)

Friend showed me a letter today briefly from LC (to parents who use the services) about children's centres - as there will be some changes, with rationalisation of services and closure of 5 sites. LIst seems to be Coin Street, Healthbrook, Lark Hall, Weir Link and Sunnyhill.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 11, 2018)

This got posted to Facebook tonight. The waterloo residents alliance is concerned at Coin St not living up their social housing obligations.

"
*Waterloo Residents Alliance*
2 hrs ·
URGENT - We desperately need your help! Lambeth council is considering a new Local Plan i.e. a guideline that sets out local planning policies and identifies how land is used. Bizarrely, Lambeth’s Plan no longer designates the Coin Street sites or any others in Waterloo for social housing!

Lambeth council are legally required to listen and respond to every resident/consultee so we have a really good chance of making a change. All you need to do is to send an email to Lambeth proposing that the remaining vacant Coin Street sites are major development opportunities for social housing and should be designated as such, to guide and encourage their development: The sites in question are:

• Doon St (vacant since 1984)
• B2 - corner of Cornwall Rd and Stamford St (vacant since 1985 but very nearly an Abba nightclub!)
• Gabriel’s Wharf (temporary market - could be retained with housing above)
• Prince’s Wharf (vacant ITV studios)

You might mention that the sites could provide at least 200 new social homes. You could refer to the chronic shortage of social housing in Waterloo and Lambeth. These sites could house from several hundred to over a thousand local people, including young families, grown up children who were born here, the homeless and older people.

Please email your comments to localplan@lambeth.gov.uk and copy in: admin@wcdg.org.uk i.e. Waterloo Community Development Group (WCDG). The deadline is 17th December 2018, 11pm.

It’s really quick and simple to do – just copy and paste some of the sentences in the leaflet* attached or even just what is written above. Your contribution will really make a difference so please take a moment to do this! Thank you – and please pass on to anyone who you think will write in and/or be affected.

My publications - Lambeth Local Plan - Coin St 071218 F - Page 1 - Created with Publitas.com
"


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 17, 2018)

Hearing a Labour councillor has resigned. Not sure who yet


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 17, 2018)

Jane Edbrooke, according to council website


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Jane Edbrooke, according to council website


Any reason given?
She was a big fan of the shit library policy.

Cllr Jane Edbrooke moved aside from Lambeth Council Cabinet role following disastrous handling of book-ish gyms


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2018)

She's still on the main site


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2018)

Good work campaigners!
Lambeth Council changes consultation over children’s centres after pressure from campaigners


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 17, 2018)

From website


----------



## CH1 (Dec 17, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> From website


Be interesting to see who requests an election (ie which party).
This ward was Lib Dem from 1994 - 2002 and LD still polled strongly (over 1000) in 2010.
Since then Greens have been slightly ahead, but Greens and LD consistently below 500.

If anything it probably makes sense for Cllr Peck to get the election underway - can't see Labour losing Thornton right now.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 18, 2018)

Depending on how it's going in various branches ousting new labour and getting momentum candidates instead he may not want to call it though is there not an automatic calling anyway?


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 18, 2018)

Has anyone found why she resigned yey?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 19, 2018)

BusLanes This appears to be the official story (from the horse's mouth as it were):

_Dear friend_

_I wanted to let you know that I have sadly resigned as a Councillor. This is due to taking up a new job that is politically restricted so I cannot continue to be a councillor._

_I want to apologise to the people of Thornton ward and Thornton Labour Party. I had every intention of serving as your Councillor for four years but since then I have unexpectedly received a career opportunity that would not allow me to stay as a councillor. After great thought and reflection I feel I can’t pass up this opportunity. I did not take this decision lightly and I want to apologise for letting you down._

_I am proud of my time as a Lambeth Councillor and Cllr Lib Peck, as Leader of the Council, and Lambeth Labour Councillors still have my full support and admiration. Ed and Lib are excellent local Councillors in Thornton and I have enjoyed working with them immensely._

_I have lived in Thornton ward for eight years and it is where I am proud to bring up my family. I hope to continue to use the invaluable skills I’ve learnt as a Councillor to continue to be an active and engaged resident working to keep Thornton a great place to live._

_Regards_

_Jane_

Dear friend – Jane Edbrooke – Medium


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2018)

Or: "Now that I've fucked up the libraries I'm off for a nice cushy job somewhere else. You lot can clear up the mess"


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 19, 2018)

I looked at a map of Thornton ward today and realised that I used to live about 2m walk away and walked through it most days, on the edge anyway. 

This before I knew the names of wards.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2018)

[QUO TE="BusLanes, post: 15851607, member: 75714"]Has anyone found why she resigned yey?[/QUOTE]

From her Twitter:


Dear friend – Jane Edbrooke – Medium

Dec 17

Dear friend

I wanted to let you know that I have sadly resigned as a Councillor. This is due to taking up a new job that is politically restricted so I cannot continue to be a councillor.

I want to apologise to the people of Thornton ward and Thornton Labour Party. I had every intention of serving as your Councillor for four years but since then I have unexpectedly received a career opportunity that would not allow me to stay as a councillor. After great thought and reflection I feel I can’t pass up this opportunity. I did not take this decision lightly and I want to apologise for letting you down.

I am proud of my time as a Lambeth Councillor and Cllr Lib Peck, as Leader of the Council, and Lambeth Labour Councillors still have my full support and admiration. Ed and Lib are excellent local Councillors in Thornton and I have enjoyed working with them immensely.

I have lived in Thornton ward for eight years and it is where I am proud to bring up my family. I hope to continue to use the invaluable skills I’ve learnt as a Councillor to continue to be an active and engaged resident working to keep Thornton a great place to live.

Regards

Jane



I say good riddance. As someone who had the misfortune to deal with her she was 100% true believer in the " Third Way", no interpersonal skills and obnoxious right winger.

" Career opportunity". . So middle class so New Labour.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 28, 2018)

So the by election will be 7 February.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 7, 2019)

Someone showed me a Streatham Labour leaflet they'd received yesterday. Seemed pretty normal except for the slogan "Putting Streatham First"


----------



## CH1 (Jan 7, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Someone showed me a Streatham Labour leaflet they'd received yesterday. Seemed pretty normal except for the slogan "Putting Streatham First"


In my day (on old boundaries) "Putting Streatham First" would have been seen as a wind-up.

Most Thornton residents in the 1990s saw their part of SW12 and SW4 as Balham - and part of Wandsworth, complaining that they wanted Wandsworth's then zero or near zero council tax. 

Not that I'm predicting a Tory victory now. There hasn't been a Tory councillor in Thornton Ward since 1994. The somewhat dipsomaniac Thornton Tory councillor "Dickie" Bird 1978-1994 did make it into "Labour Uncut" in a piece about the Loony Left they posted in 2014:

"the rate-capping struggle of the 1980s was a rough and ready affair for the Lambeth left. One council meeting in July 1985 even had to be adjourned for 20 minutes after Conservative councillor “Dicky” Bird put Labour councillor Terry Rich in a headlock."


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> In my day (on old boundaries) "Putting Streatham First" would have been seen as a wind-up.
> 
> Most Thornton residents in the 1990s saw their part of SW12 and SW4 as Balham - and part of Wandsworth, complaining that they wanted Wandsworth's then zero or near zero council tax.
> 
> ...



Actually wasn't Thornton, think Streatham Wells/Hill.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 9, 2019)

This is odd but sweet

Mayor of Lambeth Pokemon Go Players Reception


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 14, 2019)

Hearing multiple reports Lib Peck has resigned due to new job at City Hall


----------



## colacubes (Jan 14, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Hearing multiple reports Lib Peck has resigned due to new job at City Hall


 Yep:

Lambeth council leader Lib Peck quitting to be head of Sadiq Khan’s Violence Reduction Unit

I saw it trailed in the Times yesterday that she was on the shortlist.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 14, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Yep:
> 
> Lambeth council leader Lib Peck quitting to be head of Sadiq Khan’s Violence Reduction Unit
> 
> I saw it trailed in the Times yesterday that she was on the shortlist.



Yeah I started hearing similar rumours last week.

Not a good look for Lambeth Labour


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Yeah I started hearing similar rumours last week.
> 
> Not a good look for Lambeth Labour


yeh but it's the only look they've got


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 14, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh but it's the only look they've got


----------



## tim (Jan 14, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Yep:
> 
> Lambeth council leader Lib Peck quitting to be head of Sadiq Khan’s Violence Reduction Unit
> 
> I saw it trailed in the Times yesterday that she was on the shortlist.


When she's in charge of Sadiq's Violent Retribution Unit there are some folk here who will need to watch their backs


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2019)

tim said:


> When she's in charge of Sadiq's Violent Retribution Unit there are some folk here who will need to watch their backs


special research section


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 14, 2019)

So two by-elections coming up in Thornton ward. Both triggered by careerist politicians chasing the money.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 14, 2019)

It'll make the Thorndon by election more interesting at least. I imagine the poor souls who live there will now have dozens of LABOUR WASTE leaflets winging their way over the next 6-7 weeks.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 14, 2019)

Also, the candidates are up for the first Thornton by election

Statement of Persons Nominated and Notice of Poll - Thornton Ward | Lambeth Council


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Also, the candidates are up for the first Thornton by election
> Statement of Persons Nominated and Notice of Poll - Thornton Ward | Lambeth Council


There's a UKIP candidate. Curious in case there was any insider gossip I checked the old Twitter account of Liz Jones (formerly UKIP Tooting parliamentary candidate and Lambeth UKIP chair or vice chair). She's blocked me. Probably all to the good, as she was reported as being involved in this pro Tommy Robinson socialist bookshop raid
UKIP suspends ruling member after pro-Tommy Robinson mob storms bookshop

Maybe those indefatigable Socialist Worker activists might come in handy if UKIP decided to do some campaigning, now they have moved over into the BNP slot.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> There's a UKIP candidate. Curious in case there was any insider gossip I checked the old Twitter account of Liz Jones (formerly UKIP Tooting parliamentary candidate and Lambeth UKIP chair or vice chair). She's blocked me. Probably all to the good, as she was reported as being involved in this pro Tommy Robinson socialist bookshop raid
> UKIP suspends ruling member after pro-Tommy Robinson mob storms bookshop
> 
> Maybe those indefatigable Socialist Worker activists might come in handy if UKIP decided to do some campaigning, now they have moved over into the BNP slot.



Would be interesting to know more about the local Kippers, post splits.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2019)

On Lib Peck.

Surprised she is going. She was leader of Lambeth Labour and her leadership was not under threat. She had comfortable majority. Despite Green success in last elections her administration was under no threat.

So as leader she was a success. Kept a New Labour administration in power.

I have mixed feelings about her going. She was not totally New Labour. She was able to communicate with community groups. Something many New Labour Cllrs in Lambeth are incapable of doing. She had interpersonal skills.

On the Brixton Rec recently officers made noises about it being at end of its life and a new shiny Red for the 21st century is needed. An email to her and she replied straight away that she had made promise the Rec would stay and would stick to that. To her credit. And she has always supported the meetings that the Rec user group have with Council. Even when other New Labour Cllrs like Edbrooke decided to stop them.

She is only person officers listen to. In Lambeth senior officers like Sue Foster have more power than a lot of Cllrs.

So all in all im concerned her replacement could be lot worse.

I wonder what will happen when she goes.

On the balance sheet of good and bad the bad is her centralised style of leadership. As ex Cllr Rachel found out. Small group of Cllrs and officers decide policy then it goes to Cabinet and ward Cllrs are expected to fall in line or else.

Its classic New Labour "sofa government"

Personally I don't agree with her politics but have grudging admiration for her. She has a lot of ability.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 15, 2019)

Knowing her slightly I would say Peck reckons she has done her stint as leader. Now she wants a new challenge. Heading the Mayors VRU is going to be high profile job. I would think she really believes in playing a part in reducing knife crime.

That said I've posted here previously that adopting Scotland's Violence reduction programme is not suitable for London.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 16, 2019)

When Andrew Travers arrived there were rumours that he might be a help.in levering Foster out. Perhaps Sue Foster has used him to make Peck uncomfortable enough to move on.
I think with Peck out the way they will try and knock the Rec down to consolidate the site that includes Pop and International House for a big new development of a similar type to the Streatham Tescos.

What else is the rationale behind the delay in development of the Canterbury, temporary Pop and meanwhile space International House


----------



## ricbake (Jan 16, 2019)

Could also be she probably wouldn't want to head the Council when they find they have to start to back pedaling over the promises she made to Shirley Oaks survivors about levels of compensation


----------



## Southlondon (Jan 16, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Could also be she probably wouldn't want to head the Council when they find they have to start to back pedaling over the promises she made to Shirley Oaks survivors about levels of compensation


Most likely she just fancied a fresh challenge in her working life same as most of us do when we’ve done the same job for a while.  Being a full time councillor, having to compete for your job every 4 years by fighting an election campaign adds an additional stress that most people don’t get in their working lives. It’s notjust the council work, it’s also the party work councillors have to put in to win nomination and then elections.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> Most likely she just fancied a fresh challenge in her working life same as most of us do when we’ve done the same job for a while.  Being a full time councillor, having to compete for your job every 4 years by fighting an election campaign adds an additional stress that most people don’t get in their working lives. It’s notjust the council work, it’s also the party work councillors have to put in to win nomination and then elections.


I reckon she had more of a guarantee of continued office here in Lambeth than as a policing person under Sadiq Khan. It's almost (but not quite) as though Lib is morphing into Lee Jasper!


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 16, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I reckon she had more of a guarantee of continued office here in Lambeth than as a policing person under Sadiq Khan. It's almost (but not quite) as though Lib is morphing into Lee Jasper!



Well Khan looks to be a safe win in 20 so she'll not be moved on by New Tory Mayor. More likely Khan looking for a scapegoat if things don't improve.

What with Heidi Allen quitting Parliament for Khan and now Peck I assume they think he's loyal enough not to drop them as soon as expedient.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 16, 2019)

ricbake said:


> When Andrew Travers arrived there were rumours that he might be a help.in levering Foster out. Perhaps Sue Foster has used him to make Peck uncomfortable enough to move on.
> I think with Peck out the way they will try and knock the Rec down to consolidate the site that includes Pop and International House for a big new development of a similar type to the Streatham Tescos.
> 
> What else is the rationale behind the delay in development of the Canterbury, temporary Pop and meanwhile space International House



I agree on your analysis of future of Brixton Rec. My feeling is that because Lib Peck kept to her promise of keeping the Rec the senior officers backed off. They were not happy when Rec was Grade two listed.

The site the senior officers are interested in as a "regeneration/ gentrification project is the Rec, International house, Pop site and possibly stretching to part of the car park behind Pop.

The public support of Rec and the listing of the Rec have caused Regen dept of Council problems.

Sue Foster represents all that is wrong with the New Labour hold on local democracy. Starting her career as yes person for TessaJowell on the Olympics site for which she got an OBE.

If you are not part of the New Labour establishment you don't get anywhere in Councils like Lambeth.

Its like Peck getting highly paid job from Sadiq. They are a section of the political establishment who run this country.

Everyone else is excluded.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 16, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> Most likely she just fancied a fresh challenge in her working life same as most of us do when we’ve done the same job for a while.  Being a full time councillor, having to compete for your job every 4 years by fighting an election campaign adds an additional stress that most people don’t get in their working lives. It’s notjust the council work, it’s also the party work councillors have to put in to win nomination and then elections.


I'm sure she fancied a change but I wonder what has brought it on all of a sudden - it was all systems go for another term not many months ago. Labour candidates in Lambeth don't exactly fight for their seats....	Certainly this position fits in with her earlier interests - is the move just because the job is available, what about the commitment to Tulse Hill and Lambeth?


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 17, 2019)

Anyone know of Peck has actually submitted her resignation from council yet?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2019)

ricbake said:


> When Andrew Travers arrived there were rumours that he might be a help.in levering Foster out. Perhaps Sue Foster has used him to make Peck uncomfortable enough to move on.
> I think with Peck out the way they will try and knock the Rec down to consolidate the site that includes Pop and International House for a big new development of a similar type to the Streatham Tescos.
> 
> What else is the rationale behind the delay in development of the Canterbury, temporary Pop and meanwhile space International House


I have it by a circuitous but apparently reliable route that Sue Foster has left.
Might it be a more interesting scenario here? We know where Lib is going.
Where is Sue going?
 
Quo vadis? - Annibele Carracci (yes I hadn't either!)


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 20, 2019)

Loads of activity out in Thornton today, even had reports UKIP were delivering leaflets.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2019)

editor said:


> This is the kind of crap that Lambeth are dabbling in
> The public service gamble: Councils borrowing billions to play the property market


As a point of particular interest I thought you might like to know that that Spellthorne Council have recently acquired 100 Cheapside - formerly the HQ pf buccaneer capitalist Tiny Rowland's Lonrho.

How  bizarre.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Loads of activity out in Thornton today, even had reports UKIP were delivering leaflets.


The Green Party ought to do well, with St Leonards next door.
But then again that argument makes it safe Labour - since 3/4 of the boundary is Labour wards!
How is Ms Macnair doing?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Anyone know of Peck has actually submitted her resignation from council yet?


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 21, 2019)

Right so she hasn't stood down from council in that message, just Leader. However I wonder if she's actually stepping down and thus calling a by election as assumed a week ago.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 21, 2019)

CH1 said:


> The Green Party ought to do well, with St Leonards next door.
> But then again that argument makes it safe Labour - since 3/4 of the boundary is Labour wards!
> How is Ms Macnair doing?



Lots of activity from MacNair/LDs. Lots from Labour.

Some activity by Conservatives (canvassing this weekend) and some by Greens.

A little from UKIP this weekend.

No sign of the WEP.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Lots of activity from MacNair/LDs. Lots from Labour.
> 
> Some activity by Conservatives (canvassing this weekend) and some by Greens.
> 
> ...


Jesus wep


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


>



We don't know if she has to stand down as a councillor. If the Mayoral position is a "Restricted Post" she will have to stand down.
There is little on the internet that I can see giving guidance.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 21, 2019)

Quote in "Love Lambeth" makes it sound like she is resigning as Councillor 
“The experience and insight I have gained in Lambeth will be central to this new role. I want to thank everyone that has worked with the council throughout my time as a councillor and as Leader.”


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 21, 2019)

It certainly seemed like she was quitting as a councillor at the time. Maybe she'll delay in order to not undermine Jane's replacement's campaign.

Although why that would be a problem given the Labour majority


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Jesus wep



I did think WEP would have done something by now as they seem to be betting on Lambeth, what with their plan for an office in Brixton.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 23, 2019)

WEP leader was on Woman's Hour this morning - resigning. She said she wanted to make more space for members views and the WEP needed to adopt a new model of leadership. I guess a long interview on Radio 4 is more important than getting out on the knocker in Thornton?

The first leader of the Women’s Equality Party is standing down. Sophie Walker has been doing the job since 2015. In 2017 her party published a manifesto full of feminist policies from which she openly invited all the mainstream parties to steal. She has said repeatedly that she wants to change the way we do politics. And yesterday, she sought to change it saying that “sometimes in order to lead, you have to get out of the way”. She explains what she meant and why she’s decided to go now.

BBC Radio 4 - Woman's Hour, Freida Pinto in Love Sonia


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 23, 2019)

I don't think WEP need to make any effort in Thornton, as I assume their plan is to run in Vauxhall against Hoey, as that'll get them national press.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

This should be happening now. Anyone go along? 
Lambeth children’s centres campaigners to occupy Lambeth Town Hall, Weds 23rd Jan 2019


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

Great work!







In photos: Lambeth town hall occupied by campaigners fighting children’s centre cuts, Weds 23rd Jan 2019


----------



## CH1 (Jan 23, 2019)

Any news on who the new leader of the council will be?
I guess there will have to be a Progress Caucus meeting.
I was disturbed to read on Lib's Lambeth Council website CV that she studied history at Manchester University.
What with myself, her and Chuka being alumni of Manchester is this now the University Trivialis?
The only saving grace for Manchester Uni seems to be the current renaissance of the magnificent Dame Margaret Becket!


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 26, 2019)

Did a walkthrough Thornton just now to Balham (had to carry a portable table) and saw just one political sign on a wondow, for the Greens. Although I think that may have been there for a bit.

Therefore I think the Greens will win 100% of the vote if the voter votes


----------



## CH1 (Jan 26, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Did a walkthrough Thornton just now to Balham (had to carry a portable table) and saw just one political sign on a wondow, for the Greens. Although I think that may have been there for a bit.
> 
> Therefore I think the Greens will win 100% of the vote if the voter votes


Maybe that's the candidate. Unusually, he lives in his prospective ward!
He can of course vote for himself!


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 26, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Maybe that's the candidate. Unusually, he lives in his prospective ward!
> He can of course vote for himself!



You might be right, given I've seen it before.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 29, 2019)

Jack Hopkins's Twitter account has confirmed he won the Labour election and is now the new Council Leader


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Jack Hopkins's Twitter account has confirmed he won the Labour election and is now the new Council Leader


Some of his workers have a name for him that I can't repeat here. He's another nu-Labour Blairite. Slippery. Not a friend of the Brixton arches. 

Brixton arch evictions: an enraged trader responds to Cllr Jack Hopkins’ blog statement

‘Cynics’ of gentrification ignoring benefits claims Lambeth Cabinet member Jack Hopkins


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 29, 2019)

editor said:


> Some of his workers have a name for him that I can't repeat here. He's another nu-Labour Blairite. Slippery. Not a friend of the Brixton arches.
> 
> Brixton arch evictions: an enraged trader responds to Cllr Jack Hopkins’ blog statement
> 
> ‘Cynics’ of gentrification ignoring benefits claims Lambeth Cabinet member Jack Hopkins



He's all about the bants


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 29, 2019)

Has Peck quit yet I wonder


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 1, 2019)

I see from Twitter banter between the Streatham Conservatives and local Labour members that the Streatham Labour Party has changed its voting procedures last night. Owen Jones being in town during the day to campaign for the reform too (he filmed a video outside the White Lion).


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Has Peck quit yet I wonder


My understanding (from a clandestine meeting with officials in the Hero of Switzerland) is that the new leader Jack Hopkins has been chosen by the Labour council group - but his coronation will not be until the next full council meeting on Wednesday 13th February.

Lib Peck will apparently resign as a councillor. Don't know when - but I guess there must be rules about councillors and restricted posts which she will no doubt follow to the letter. She has certainly not resigned yet.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 1, 2019)

CH1 said:


> My understanding (from a clandestine meeting with officials in the Hero of Switzerland) is that the new leader Jack Hopkins has been chosen by the Labour council group - but his coronation will not be until the next full council meeting on Wednesday 13th February.
> 
> Lib Peck will apparently resign as a councillor. Don't know when - but I guess there must be rules about councillors and restricted posts which she will no doubt follow to the letter. She has certainly not resigned yet.



So mid month maybe


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 6, 2019)

Right, the election is tomorrow. Hope everyone is ready!

The main questions are, to me, what is the deal with Labour's new boy (I've not met him nor know his beliefs so he's a blank slate to me at least) and I guess which party gets second. Then following on, who gets the nod from Labour to stand for Peck's seat


----------



## CH1 (Feb 8, 2019)

I guess this result indicated Thonrton Ward's dissatisfaction with Labour vagueries on Brexit, and maybe also less than wholehearted support for the Clapham Park Project. Had I known the result at 11.15 I'd have asked in the Crown and Sceptre for the Progress spin on the matter!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 8, 2019)

In the interests of balance I'm posting this
[[[[ TRIGGER WARNING ]]]]]


----------



## CH1 (Feb 8, 2019)

I thought Comrades were socialists??


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 8, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I guess this result indicated Thonrton Ward's dissatisfaction with Labour vagueries on Brexit, and maybe also less than wholehearted support for the Clapham Park Project. Had I known the result at 11.15 I'd have asked in the Crown and Sceptre for the Progress spin on the matter!




That is quite something!


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 8, 2019)

Interesting how the Conservative vote collapsed


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 8, 2019)

Thinking more, it is a bit surprising that the Green vote went back a little. Thought they'd make hay with Coldharbour and last year's elections making them the second largest party.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 13, 2019)

There's a council meeting tonight being tweeted about by a local reporter and councillors. They're all talking about it like it's her last so I guess tonight may be night


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Right, the election is tomorrow. Hope everyone is ready!
> 
> The main questions are, to me, what is the deal with Labour's new boy (I've not met him nor know his beliefs so he's a blank slate to me at least) and I guess which party gets second. Then following on, who gets the nod from Labour to stand for Peck's seat



Labours new boy is a Progress supporter. Was head of Scottish Labour students. Now works for the Labour party. 

So a career politician. The New up and coming right of the party. Who can't wait for Corbyn to be got rid of. 

Kind of depressing that with all the new young people who joined after Corbyn became leader all Lambeth can come up with is someone from the next generation of Blairites.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2019)

Interesting article here.

Lambeth: Labour wins Thornton by-election, but Lib Dem comeback bodes ill for Corbyn Brexit strategy - OnLondon



> Yesterday’s by-election was a test of how well Labour’s metropolitan voting coalition is holding together. The answer was “not very well”. On a turnout of 27 per cent, the party’s share of the vote fell from 63 per cent in May 2018 to 45 per cent. The Liberal Democrats recovered their position as the main challengers following their coalition-era slump, rising from 10 per cent last year to 33 per cent. Their candidate, retired NHS worker Rebecca Macnair re-established Thornton’s status as a marginal ward with a hefty swing of 21 per cent from Labour. She was still 309 votes short of the winning candidate Stephen Donnelly, a young LGBT Labour activist who contested St Leonard’s ward in Streatham in 2018 where he lost to the Green Party.
> 
> Even though Donnelly himself is a pro-European, according to local MP Chuka Umunna he suffered from Labour’s “incoherent Brexit policy which constantly came up on the doorstep”. The national polls have not picked up much movement from Labour to Liberal Democrat or Green among Remain voters, but the Thornton result – in a ward that was probably over 80 per cent Remain in 2016 – is sobering nonetheless. In a divided ward like this, it is reasonable to conclude that there must have been an enormous swing in the middle-class areas.



So the article is saying an election result like this should worry national Labour party. As it shows dissatisfaction with Labour party take on Brexit at a national level in a Remain area with big Labour vote usually.

Of course nationally Corbyn line may be right in balancing not putting of voters in leave areas.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Of course nationally Corbyn line may be right in balancing not putting of voters in leave areas.


Ironically this approach is the traditional accusation of Labour and Tories about the Lib Dems!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2019)

I went searching this morning on the Lambeth website for:
a) a date for another Thornton election post Peck
b) confirmation of the recent rumours that Sue Foster OBE had left the Lambeth Council (which people have been whispering since Christmas)

All I can come up with is a brief account of the Wednesday council AGM and more rumours:
LAMBETHWATCH DIARY – SUE FOSTER HAS LEFT THE COUNCIL / LIB PECK’S FAREWELL AT COUNCIL MEETING


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 15, 2019)

I looked into this a week or two back and Peck's role is director level and so politically restricted, or at least that is what the documents I read seemed to say.

So if that is right she surely has to resign sooner rather than later.

Also, the Tory attack dogs at Guido have turned their sights on Lib now she's working for Khan and came up with a line that she's basically in tight with Khan and co and in effect helped set up the role she later got.

Sadiq’s New Crime Crony’s Suspect Selection Process


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2019)

Uurgh


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Uurgh



What took the media department so long? The old committee section report stuff in seconds. When Licensing revoked an alcohol licence on South Lambeth Road last week the tweet was instantaneous.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I looked into this a week or two back and Peck's role is director level and so politically restricted, or at least that is what the documents I read seemed to say.
> 
> So if that is right she surely has to resign sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...



Reading the article it does look like Peck was involved early on with setting up the VRU. Then applied for the job to head it. Many on the panel choosing the head would have known her. 

The Guido article quotes all the relevant info to show this was the case. 

So looks like internal London Labour making sure they had one of their own in important post.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I went searching this morning on the Lambeth website for:
> a) a date for another Thornton election post Peck
> b) confirmation of the recent rumours that Sue Foster OBE had left the Lambeth Council (which people have been whispering since Christmas)
> 
> ...



I don't think many residents will be sorry the poison dwarf Foster has gone. Her malign influence as one the backroom architects of New Labour in Lambeth is a legacy Lambeth residents could do without.

I remember a demo at Carnegie library when someone recognised her sitting in her car observing the demo and taking notes.

She didn't get an OBE for services to the New Labour project for nothing.

Its unsurprising that the New Labour Council hasn't made much about her leaving. She did their dirty work and wasn't going to get a public farewell from the politicos.

A bit harsh? She was on a whacking great salary. Not going to leave hard up.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 16, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I looked into this a week or two back and Peck's role is director level and so politically restricted, or at least that is what the documents I read seemed to say.
> 
> So if that is right she surely has to resign sooner rather than later.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I read somewhere that Guido Fawkes was registered in Ireland (to make it more difficult to sue him/it for libel).
I would describe Guido's politics as Nigel Farage wielding a mace. Interesting tit bits of information though.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 16, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that Guido Fawkes was registered in Ireland (to make it more difficult to sue him/it for libel).
> I would describe Guido's politics as Nigel Farage wielding a mace. Interesting tit bits of information though.



He's a nasty piece of work by all accounts but useful to know what the lines are that'll be running


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 18, 2019)

Well Thornton By Election 2: Back to Atkins Road, just got a bit more exciting.


----------



## lilou_b (Feb 22, 2019)

If any of you are interested, Bureau Local is looking for local journalists in Lambeth to help cover stories on the selling-off of public spaces. (As a local, I have a hunch there's a lot to say about that)

*Join us*
This investigation aims to shed light on the loss of public spaces and the impact this is having on communities. We have compiled data on nearly 12,000 assets - including libraries, playing fields and community centres - sold off by councils since 2014/15. Our findings so far include cash-strapped councils selling publicly-owned land and buildings to make ends meet. That includes using the money to pay for thousands of redundancies.

If you would like to take part please send an email to garethdavies@tbij.com, explaining which area(s) you want to look into and stating that you agree to:


Respect the Monday March 4 embargo


Share your findings within Slack ahead of publication


Credit The Bureau of Investigative Journalism in your coverage


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2019)

lilou_b said:


> If any of you are interested, Bureau Local is looking for local journalists in Lambeth to help cover stories on the selling-off of public spaces. (As a local, I have a hunch there's a lot to say about that)
> 
> *Join us*
> This investigation aims to shed light on the loss of public spaces and the impact this is having on communities. We have compiled data on nearly 12,000 assets - including libraries, playing fields and community centres - sold off by councils since 2014/15. Our findings so far include cash-strapped councils selling publicly-owned land and buildings to make ends meet. That includes using the money to pay for thousands of redundancies.
> ...


This is more of a Waterloo Nine Elms and Southwark issue surely?
Though I must say our council allowing the demolition of the Canterbury Arms and then using it as a Pop Brixton Annexe feels like a similar issue to me.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 24, 2019)

And of course we have the Garden Bridge bubbling along merrily in the background. So many things to get angry about!


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks like Ted Knight called for deselection of all Labour councillors at a local Labour meeting (something called "the campaign's forum" which I hear is important but I don't know why). Anyway, at least one local Labour councillor on Twitter, wasn't happy.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Looks like Ted Knight called for deselection of all Labour councillors at a local Labour meeting (something called "the campaign's forum" which I hear is important but I don't know why). Anyway, at least one local Labour councillor on Twitter, wasn't happy.



I did think the Campaigns forum was under control of the New Labour leadership?

Tricky Skills


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 26, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I did think the Campaigns forum was under control of the New Labour leadership?
> 
> Tricky Skills



Probably, although would assume all committees there are probably being fought over for control


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 2, 2019)

Right, reliably heard Lib Peck has now resigned as a councillor and the election therefore will likely be from mid April


----------



## Tropi (Mar 2, 2019)

Go Lambeth! Go and help to lower the standards of living in London.
Will these be the worst new ‘rabbit hutch’ flats in Britain?


----------



## Southlondon (Mar 2, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Looks like Ted Knight called for deselection of all Labour councillors at a local Labour meeting (something called "the campaign's forum" which I hear is important but I don't know why). Anyway, at least one local Labour councillor on Twitter, wasn't happy.


The campaigns forum is elected at the AGM and acts as a vetting mechanism for all council candidates. In Lambeth there is an ongoing fight to wrest control of the party away from the right wingers, and although good progress has been made since Corbyn took the leadership, the rightwingers still hold the balance across the local partys that make up Lambeth, but that balance is slowly shifting. Deselecting rightwing councillors are and selecting more responsive left wing candidates in their place, is how the Lambeth left hope to change the focus and direction of the council. Vauxhall and streatham are both massive partys’ and Vauxhall in particular has traditionally been a stronghold for progress, so the fight has been particularly tough for the left. I would suggest the shift In the balance of power in the local party was a strong driver for chukka jumping ship. Corbyn winning the leadership was only the start. The process of replacing incumbent representatives is ongoing, at both local and national level.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2019)

Tropi said:


> Go Lambeth! Go and help to lower the standards of living in London.
> Will these be the worst new ‘rabbit hutch’ flats in Britain?


This is in Thornton Ward - the former seat of ex-council leader Lib Peck.
Maybe there is an issue to be made here in the forthcoming by-election?

Actually the article is a bit OTT IMHO - Weir Road is noted for its former cheese factory, and also the Weir Estate where the unfortunate Sean Rigg was picked up by the police before they took him to Brixton Police Station, where he met his death. Those living in the Edwardian maisonettes in the other part of the road might actually welcome "Pocket Living" micro apartments at Grange Mills as neighbours - although those with a social conscience will surely protest the loss of employment generating space.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 2, 2019)

Weir Road is an odd one yes. I lived nearby for years but somehow barely walked up it till recently. It's also where I saw a white guy in a car yell some abuse at what looked to be some African people coming out of the Weir Link hall, all dressed up in Sunday best about 3 weeks back.  I think he may have said some other things too that might have been worse as he was yelling for a bit but all I made out was the anti immigrant stuff.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 3, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> The campaigns forum is elected at the AGM and acts as a vetting mechanism for all council candidates. In Lambeth there is an ongoing fight to wrest control of the party away from the right wingers, and although good progress has been made since Corbyn took the leadership, the rightwingers still hold the balance across the local partys that make up Lambeth, but that balance is slowly shifting. Deselecting rightwing councillors are and selecting more responsive left wing candidates in their place, is how the Lambeth left hope to change the focus and direction of the council. Vauxhall and streatham are both massive partys’ and Vauxhall in particular has traditionally been a stronghold for progress, so the fight has been particularly tough for the left. I would suggest the shift In the balance of power in the local party was a strong driver for chukka jumping ship. Corbyn winning the leadership was only the start. The process of replacing incumbent representatives is ongoing, at both local and national level.



Ah, thanks for the explanation. Interesting to get an insight to how it all works.


----------



## lilou_b (Mar 4, 2019)

CH1 said:


> This is more of a Waterloo Nine Elms and Southwark issue surely?
> Though I must say our council allowing the demolition of the Canterbury Arms and then using it as a Pop Brixton Annexe feels like a similar issue to me.



Bureau Local have published a map and it would be great for people to contribute to it (rather than just complain it is missing spaces  )


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 6, 2019)

How's the by election looking now? Has everyone started receiving leaflets again?


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 6, 2019)

How's the by election looking now? Has everyone started receiving leaflets again?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 6, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> How's the by election looking now? Has everyone started receiving leaflets again?


Has it been called?
If you look of the Lambeth Democracy section of LBL they were only notifying the vacancy on 4th March.
No mention of the requisite two electors having called for an election.

BTW there is also on there mention of a referendum for an elected Mayor (of Lambeth).
If that happens I'm emigrating. Things are undemocratic enough with the current "cabinet government system" initiated by Tony Blair.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yesterday there was a feature on knife crime in London on the Al Jazeera news.
There was a scene of Sadiq Khan in a circle with concerned people in a youth centre - including Lib Peck.

There was also a scene of Mahamed Hashi (Councillor for Stockwell Ward) walking round graffiti ridden arches describing his work with youth and the dangers everyone now faces. I thought it odd that Mahamad did not "come out" as a councillor. But then he might well have said all that and it could have been edited down by Al Jazeera to fit the broadcast. 

Just goes to show what's on the media can have all sorts of spin for various reasons.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Has it been called?
> If you look of the Lambeth Democracy section of LBL they were only notifying the vacancy on 4th March.
> No mention of the requisite two electors having called for an election.
> 
> ...



I don't think the date has been called yet as of now but who knows what today will bring. 
I can't think who would be helped by more delay. I assume Labour probably would want a quick start campaign normally but who knows how their selection is going and they didn't seem in any hurry till now.

I can't see that the Greens or Tories would benefit from an earlier date. Libs maybe as they have got a better position after the first one.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 12, 2019)

It's arrived!
*1. Thornton Ward By-Election*
*Notice of Election*
*Election of a Councillor for the Thornton Ward in the London Borough of Lambeth*

Nomination papers must be delivered to the Returning Officer, Electoral Services, Room 1-17, Lambeth Town Hall, 2 Brixton Hill, London, SW2 1RW, on any day from Friday 8 March 2019, Monday to Friday, 9.30am to 4pm, but no later than 4pm on Friday 15 March 2019.


Nomination papers may be obtained from the offices of the Returning Officer, Electoral Services, Lambeth Town Hall, 2 Brixton Hill, London, SW2 1RW, during the times stated above.


If the election is contested the poll will take place on Thursday 11 April 2019.


Applications to register to vote must reach the Electoral Registration Officer at Electoral Services, Lambeth Town Hall, 2 Brixton Hill, London, SW2 1RW by Tuesday 26 March 2019.


Applications to vote by post and amendments to or cancellations of existing postal and proxy votes must reach the Electoral Registration Officer at Electoral Services, Lambeth Town Hall, 2 Brixton Hill, London, SW2 1RW, by 5pm on Wednesday 27 March 2019.


Applications to vote by proxy at this election must reach the Electoral Registration Officer at Electoral Services, Lambeth Town Hall, 2 Brixton Hill, London, SW2 1RW, by 5pm on Wednesday 3 April 2019.


Applications to vote by emergency proxy at this election on the grounds of physical incapacity or for work/service reasons must reach the Electoral Registration Officer at Electoral Services, Lambeth Town Hall, 2 Brixton Hill, London SW2 1RW, by 5pm on Thursday 11 April 2019. The physical incapacity must have occurred after 5pm on Wednesday 3 April 2019. To apply on the grounds of work/service, the person must have become aware that they cannot go to the polling station in person after 5pm on Wednesday 3 April 2019.
Dated: Thursday 7 March 2019

Andrew Travers

Returning Officer

Notice of Election - Thornton Ward


----------



## Southlondon (Mar 12, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Labours new boy is a Progress supporter. Was head of Scottish Labour students. Now works for the Labour party.
> 
> So a career politician. The New up and coming right of the party. Who can't wait for Corbyn to be got rid of.
> 
> Kind of depressing that with all the new young people who joined after Corbyn became leader all Lambeth can come up with is someone from the next generation of Blairites.


It’s quite simple really, despite Lambeth Labour hugely increasing its membership, the right wing of the party still outnumber and therefore out-vote the left. The left are fighting hard in the wards but do not have the numbers to win overall- yet. The best way to get a more responsive and leftwing Lambeth council is to join the Labour Party and help us get socialists selected to replace the incumbents, not to waste energy in the periferal parties such as the greens, who have zero chance of overturning the 58-5 Labour Party majority.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 13, 2019)

BusLanes *Thornton round-up*:

Lib Dem candidate is Matthew Bryant (see here).

My understanding is that Thornton Ward is not a target ward for the Greens, but on the other hand there is no agreement between Lib Dems and Greens to stand down for each other (as in Richmond for example). Pity. 250 votes might have helped the Greens in Coldharbour and would also help the Lib Dems in Thornton.

Labour news: there is still no replacement Labour candidate selected in Chuka's place for Streatham, so the cognoscenti worry that in the event of an emergency General Election they will have one "parachuted in".

As regards Thornton, Labour start off with a safety margin in the lead. I don't have a name for their candidate.

If there is an Independent TIG candidate they will have to stand will the only description on the ballot paper being "Independent" (and no logo obviously), though they would be entitled to put out leaflets etc up to the legal expenditure limit.

Can't speak for UKIP - though I was amazed at their leader Gerard Batten in the European Parliament this morning. He behaved like a neo Nazi brawler - which I guess is what he is. I bet most UKIP voters still think of UKIP as "Nigel's Party".


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 14, 2019)

I would imagine ukip so stand as they did last time.

The green chap had stood a load of times so why not again? He seems like a local battler.

The Conservative chap did not do well last time so who knows if he'll bother again


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I would imagine ukip so stand as they did last time.
> 
> The green chap had stood a load of times so why not again? He seems like a local battler.
> 
> The Conservative chap did not do well last time so who knows if he'll bother again


The Greens will definitely stand, as will the Conservatives.
It's all a matter of "honour" - as the ERG leep telling us.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 14, 2019)

CH1 said:


> The Greens will definitely stand, as will the Conservatives.
> It's all a matter of "honour" - as the ERG leep telling us.



Oh quite and I would do the same. It's more that they'll struggle to make a go of it after the last one.

The Conservatives lost so much from 2018 share and the Greens went down a bit too so I would imagine that would be a demotivating experience for both of the guys.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 15, 2019)

Labour seem to have selected someone called Nanda Manley, according to local Labour twitterers


----------



## CH1 (Mar 16, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Labour seem to have selected someone called Nanda Manley, according to local Labour twitterers


Don't know who she is - but unusually for an aspiring local politician she has a couple of playlists up on Youtube:
Nanda Manley-Browne  [one Soca, the first number is souped up Lord Kitchiner with vocoder). The second playlist conatins Christian Power anthems.

This being the case I guess she might be vulnerable on the gay rights front - though maybe not. There are several à la carte churches around here these days where dancing to power anthems is encouraged, and they helpfully stop off in gay clubs in Tel Aviv en route to holy sites in Jerusalem.  Naming no names - though I can on request!

I will post the full candidates list later when I have access to my PC.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2019)

More Lambeth shenanigans Controversial new Lambeth Town Hall project stumbles again


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 18, 2019)

editor said:


> More Lambeth shenanigans Controversial new Lambeth Town Hall project stumbles again


The point about libraries and childrens centres is bang on - drives me nuts.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2019)

editor said:


> More Lambeth shenanigans Controversial new Lambeth Town Hall project stumbles again


I would have thought they should re-consider the demolition of Olive Morris House.
They've recently discovered OMH is built above the Effra Storm Relief sewer and therefore requires special measures for demolition and remaking the foundations.
Not to mention the relocation of the electrical sub-station in the basement.

A truly entrepreneurial council leader would have done a land-swap and given MUSE the former children's centre in Brixton Water Lane - preferably with a planning permission for a 20 storey luxury residential tower!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2019)

editor said:


> More Lambeth shenanigans Controversial new Lambeth Town Hall project stumbles again



My issue is this New Labour Council has ideologically driven obsession to work with private enterprise, AKA bloodsucking property developers, and disposing of land/ property they own.

As in Pop these New Labour types get shafted every time and don't see it. Private enterprise is their to compete and make a profit and so no surprise when Council get worst end of the bargain. The average Council office isn't up to dealing with the bloodsuckers. Even if the bloodsuckers are masquerading as doing the community a favour as in Pop.

Disposing of land/property. This really winds me up. Lambeth owns a  lot of and and property historically. One might think they would treat this as valuable asset. Instead they treat it as bargaining chip they can use like any private developer. Once they dispose of property/ land they will never be able to get new land / property in foreseeable future.

Its imo totally short sighted to get rid of property/ land portfolio. The Council , contrary to New Labour philosophy, is not a business.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2019)

Having said this Is think its good that Council haven't "disposed" of International House.

I think at some levels in Council just disposing of stuff was not going down well in sections of community.

And this keeping International House was a response to that.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

Meeting Sunday Estate demolition public meeting, Sun 24th March, 3pm, Prince Regent pub, SE24


----------



## CH1 (Mar 19, 2019)

For reference - full candidate list for Thornton By-election 11th April


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 19, 2019)

CH1 said:


> For reference - full candidate list for Thornton By-election 11th April
> View attachment 164967



WEP have said something on Facebook about Thornton at long last.

They've been inexplicably quiet given they have an office in Brixton and stood last time as well.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 31, 2019)

So via the good offices of Twitter, I see that Scott Ainslie seems to have been selected for 1st place in the Green List for London region Euros - which, if they are held, probably means he becomes a MEP.  

No idea if this means he has to quit as a councillor and I would imagine if he doesn't, he wouldn't due to Brexit likely still happening.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> So via the good offices of Twitter, I see that Scott Ainslie seems to have been selected for 1st place in the Green List for London region Euros - which, if they are held, probably means he becomes a MEP.
> 
> No idea if this means he has to quit as a councillor and I would imagine if he doesn't, he wouldn't due to Brexit likely still happening.


He seems a decent sort.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 31, 2019)

editor said:


> He seems a decent sort.



He has quite a presence too, which helps people remember him. He's an actor if I recall correctly


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 8, 2019)

Loads of Vote Labour leaflets tacked up around Clapham Park estates this morning

I didn't realise that this was allowed in Lambeth elections!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Loads of Vote Labour leaflets tacked up around Clapham Park estates this morning
> I didn't realise that this was allowed in Lambeth elections!


In the good old days voting in places like that was infrequent. Quite likely some voters thought they had voted just by being canvassed - or by sticking a Labour bill in the window.

The other thing was many Labour Party ward members used to stick up a poster at the first whiff of the election then decamp to the Dordogne to avoid having to canvass (or vote).

The scene you describe (please don't post pictures!) seems to suggest that Labour have got the wind up. Unfortunately for them election night drinks in the Crown and Sceptre won't have the range and quality we were used to from Mr Martin's Brexiteer hostelry.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Loads of Vote Labour leaflets tacked up around Clapham Park estates this morning
> I didn't realise that this was allowed in Lambeth elections!


It's obviously been hotting up.

Militant Liberals have been on the go in Thornton. A least one veteran former councillor in support - plus the MP for Carshalton.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 9, 2019)

From Twitter there seems to be plenty of Labour out too


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 10, 2019)

Well election day awaits and I assume the usual Labour flood of activists. Think it'll be close though as it's been worked hard.

I would imagine everyone is thoroughly sick of canvassers now though!


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2019)

Please sign! Petition to Save Cherry Tree Children’s Centre and Nursery in Lambeth goes online


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> My issue is this New Labour Council has ideologically driven obsession to work with private enterprise, AKA bloodsucking property developers, and disposing of land/ property they own.
> 
> As in Pop these New Labour types get shafted every time and don't see it. Private enterprise is their to compete and make a profit and so no surprise when Council get worst end of the bargain. The average Council office isn't up to dealing with the bloodsuckers. Even if the bloodsuckers are masquerading as doing the community a favour as in Pop.
> 
> ...



I think you're missing an important part of the equation re the transfer of public assets to private pockets, which is the "revolving door" factor - the deriving of future personal benefits by Cllrs and council officers from their dealings with private developers, aka "the Southwark Disease".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

editor said:


> He seems a decent sort.



He is. Him and Tim Briggs (yes, the Tory!) have done a lot regarding trying to put brakes on Lambeth Labour's "regeneration" schemes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

CH1 said:


> It's obviously been hotting up.
> 
> Militant Liberals have been on the go in Thornton. A least one veteran former councillor in support - plus the MP for Carshalton.
> View attachment 167145
> View attachment 167144



You'd probably have benefitted from NOT having Tom Brake in the line-up. I've met him. Definitely on the Cable-ite right of the party.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Well election day awaits and I assume the usual Labour flood of activists. Think it'll be close though as it's been worked hard.
> 
> I would imagine everyone is thoroughly sick of canvassers now though!



Especially as in Thornton ward, that means the possibility of Ed "Gruesome" Davie's gurning phizzog on your doorstep.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 11, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> You'd probably have benefitted from NOT having Tom Brake in the line-up. I've met him. Definitely on the Cable-ite right of the party.


He is a Church Commissioner. Should go down a storm at St Thomas's Telford Park!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

CH1 said:


> He is a Church Commissioner. Should go down a storm at St Thomas's Telford Park!



Which says quite a lot about the state of the C of E's various institutions, and little good!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 11, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Which says quite a lot about the state of the C of E's various institutions, and little good!


Please elucidate. I haven't been myself, but I was told (via Twitter) by a churchman who was also leader of the council in the '70s that they've done a fantastic job at that church. Not sure what he meant exactly, but given they have also merged it with next-door St Stephens I guess its all in good repair and adequately staffed.

BTW one of my earliest local issues in Thornton was the late Jeremy Hardy and wife objecting to the extension of St Thomas's vicarage opposite them in Salford Road. But then I guess they were atheists.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Please elucidate. I haven't been myself, but I was told (via Twitter) by a churchman who was also leader of the council in the '70s that they've done a fantastic job at that church. Not sure what he meant exactly, but given they have also merged it with next-door St Stephens I guess its all in good repair and adequately staffed.
> 
> BTW one of my earliest local issues in Thornton was the late Jeremy Hardy and wife objecting to the extension of St Thomas's vicarage opposite them in Salford Road. But then I guess they were atheists.



Institutions - bodies of the church such as the Church Commissioners, who've been responsible for a fair few churches in the UK becoming investment homes.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 11, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Institutions - bodies of the church such as the Church Commissioners, who've been responsible for a fair few churches in the UK becoming investment homes.


Black Roof did St James Knatchbull Road about 25 years ago.
Dissappointing if the CoE are now selling buildings for the luxury market.

That said I believe Genesis started as a church housing association in Notting Hill and now new schemes are mainly market housing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 11, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Black Roof did St James Knatchbull Road about 25 years ago.
> Dissappointing if the CoE are now selling buildings for the luxury market.
> 
> That said I believe Genesis started as a church housing association in Notting Hill and now new schemes are mainly market housing.



With Housing Associations, that's for a very particular reason (and why the "non-profit" HA sector made about £6 billion in profit last year): Their upper management echelons receive "performance" bonuses. Performance bonuses are based on profits, and social-sector housing does not accumulate profits, and therefore does not give executives large performance bonuses. It's a pretty horrible vicious circle that most HAs have got into, and it's meant a massive shrinkage over the last 20-ish yrs in how much social housing gets built by HAs. It's why NH/Genesis, L&Q, Metropolitan, Peabody, Guinness etc have all pretty much crapped on their former non-market morality, and why they've followed local authorities in off-siting social housing on some of their developments, and poor-dooring others.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 11, 2019)

Twitter shows the great and the good of Lambeth and Southwark Labour parties out tonight.

I've also heard they have re postered the estates again today


----------



## CH1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Seems the turnout in Thornton was around 26%


----------



## CH1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Labour win in Thornton by 19 votes

edited 12 Apr to correct majority


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 12, 2019)

So close!


----------



## Southlondon (Apr 12, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> So close!


And yet so far.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 12, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> And yet so far.



Not all horses win races


----------



## Southlondon (Apr 12, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Not all horses win races


But there’s no prizes for the also runs


----------



## ricbake (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## BusLanes (Apr 12, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> But there’s no prizes for the also runs



Win and a place


----------



## CH1 (Apr 12, 2019)

If anyone is into swing here it is:

Health warning - they don't say which previous election the swing is calculated from


----------



## CH1 (Apr 12, 2019)

This article seems to sum things up
Lambeth: Labour scrapes home from Lib Dems in latest Thornton by-election - OnLondon


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 13, 2019)

CH1 said:


> This article seems to sum things up
> Lambeth: Labour scrapes home from Lib Dems in latest Thornton by-election - OnLondon



Not a bad article.  Labour's campaign technique is still working but the coalition it gathers in is fraying.

Would be interesting to see how they would cope with borough wide elections now with more to defend. I guess last time around they knew they didn't have to defend most of what they had seriously and whilst that would still be true (given there are what, 21 wards), there would be more fires to have to put out.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2019)

Thornton isn't my area so this almost victory by LDs is a surprise to me.

The TIG didn't stand. They aren't a party yet. The nearest to them is the LDs? So they got the vote a TIG candidate might have got?

Or was it voters punishing Labour nationally? As much as I support Corbyn his Brexit position does not go down well in a strong Remain area like Lambeth.

But looking at the Labour candidate she made clear she supports the Labour groups official position. Which is to have a " People's Vote"

See here:



Maybe voters thought that was all very well but its not what Labour party are doing nationally?

The article that CH1 posts up also says local issues might have played a part. The ongoing Clapham Park Estate "regeneration". I don't live in that ward so can't say.

The Green party did poorly. Despite in other parts of Lambeth being the party of choice for disaffected Labour voters. Also being Remain and supporting Peoples Vote.

It could be that in absence of a TIG candidate voters ticked the LD box.

Wanting a moderate Pro Remain politician.  

I was talking to someone from DAWN yesterday. Chuka was having problems with the increase in local party membership. They were at variance with his kind of business friendly centre politics. DAWN is almost under Corbyn supporters control now. Recent changes have meant that party members have more say in DAWN. So Chuka was under threat.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 13, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Thornton isn't my area so this almost victory by LDs is a surprise to me.
> 
> The TIG didn't stand. They aren't a party yet. The nearest to them is the LDs? So they got the vote a TIG candidate might have got?
> 
> ...


Pretty cheeky putting out "protect children's services" when council is about to close 5 children's centres


----------



## CH1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Thornton isn't my area so this almost victory by LDs is a surprise to me.
> 
> The Green party did poorly. Despite in other parts of Lambeth being the party of choice for disaffected Labour voters. Also being Remain and supporting Peoples Vote.


1990 Thornton elected 1 Tory and 1 Labour councillor.
Lib Dems won Thornton in 1994 (still a 2 councillor ward).
In 1998 it went to Labour (still 2 councillors)
In 2000 there were boundary changes bringing in more of the Clapham Park Estate, and increasing it to a 3 councillor ward.
2002 There were 2 Lib Dems elected and Lib Peck (Labour)
from 2006 onwards its been Labour.

Hardly any of this is on Wiipedia incidentally - but the GLA publish the info for the whole of London by year Elections – London Datastore

Regarding the Greens, the candidate who stood this time usually stands every election and has polled as much as the high 400s.

On this occasion they may have felt it was a waste of resources to put out leaflets and do canvassing in a tight Lib Dem/Labour contest. The Green vote was certainly squeezed this time, though not sure who it went to (both probably).


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 14, 2019)

The children's centre was the big local issue of the day in Thornton and across the borough, given the timing. I would have thought the Greens would have been able to run with that given their work elsewhere in Streatham on the closures.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

The cabinet voted unanimously to endorse the cuts to cries of “shame” from the public gallery



In photos: Save Cherry Tree Children’s Centre campaigners lobby Lambeth council, April 2019


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2019)

Bloody Lambeth Shut down Lambeth council’s reckless estate demolition programme, not children’s centres, say Lambeth Greens


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2019)

Lambeth still splaaaaashing it about 

Lambeth Council splash out another £10 million on buying estate regeneration properties


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 19, 2019)

editor said:


> Lambeth still splaaaaashing it about
> 
> Lambeth Council splash out another £10 million on buying estate regeneration properties



Had a first read of the report. 

This looks to me like long term ending of Council housing as we know it for proportion of Council owned land/ property. What will happen to the rest when Council owned company Homes for Lambeth own a large proportion of what was Lambeth Council stock?

The long term aim is to transfer to Council owned Homes for Lambeth.

The report makes me wonder if Lambeth's first projections for money needed on buy back of leaseholders were to low. The Council is betting that not all leaseholders will take up but back. If the all did then the amount required would be so high the "regeneration" scheme might be untenable?

The reports say these Regeneration schemes will take years to progress. So properties bought back now will be potentially empty for years.

So discussion in report on , in the interim, renting out bought back property at market rent. Or using it instead of B&B for those houses by Council who are homeless. Council do use private landlords which is very expensive.

IMO this will create a new load of "short life" tenants as at Guiness Trust. Who will be aggreived when they are told to go at point building works start.

There is a whole load of assumptions in this report. I see these estates being in a semi permanent limbo. With leaseholders gradually going to be replaced by what are in effect private tenants. Not Council tenants with all the rights they have.

Another thing in the report is that the Council will drag its feet buying back leaseholders properties which are in poor condition to rent out at market rents temporarily. Does not explain how they are going to do that.

This looks to me like the gradual destruction of Council housing by a Labour Council.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2019)

I missed this when it happened but how nice and cosy....

Former Barratt MD to chair Homes for Lambeth


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 26, 2019)

Twitter informs me that the Momentum slate largely took control of Dulwich and West Norwood Labour last night. Anyone here in attendance?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Twitter informs me that the Momentum slate largely took control of Dulwich and West Norwood Labour last night. Anyone here in attendance?


Surely this had already happened, according to Labour Herald - sorry The Clarion
A new DAWN for left in Progress heartland


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 26, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Surely this had already happened, according to Labour Herald - sorry The Clarion
> A new DAWN for left in Progress heartland



I had thought similiar but apparently they didn't have all the key bits and now do. The article I read said they now control the Campaigns Forum, which if I remember from maybe last page's explanation from a Labour member, is where councillor selection is done. Which assumedly means they can deselect councillors.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I had thought similiar but apparently they didn't have all the key bits and now do. The article I read said they now control the Campaigns Forum, which if I remember from maybe last page's explanation from a Labour member, is where councillor selection is done. Which assumedly means they can deselect councillors.



I've posted elsewhere here that DAWN is increasingly under influence of those who joined due to Corbyn. The article CH1 links to brings up issue of Womens Forum. A lot of those who rejoined Labour party due to Corbyn are women.

This is disconcerting for the Progress lot as these women want an active women's forum.

Not the kind of Progress friendly feminism the New Labour lot want.

Hardly surprising Chuka left. All these people rejoining Labour party or young people joining due to Corbyn. No wonder he felt this was not the Labour party he wanted to be in. Him moving from left of centre to being happy joining up with Tories.

As local party member know said he was to business friendly.

He says the model of politics in this country is broken. But when his local party is invigorated by jump in membership due to Corbyn. People who want something different to the old centre ground of Blairism/ Cameron he can't deal with it.

On a Brixton level it might account for why my Labour Cllrs are now actively going out to find out what local community groups , like I'm involved in , want. This is new.

The whole New Labour project was based on the the middle class centre ground. Assuming poor Ward like mine ( Coldharbour) would just always be Labour.


----------



## Southlondon (Apr 27, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I had thought similiar but apparently they didn't have all the key bits and now do. The article I read said they now control the Campaigns Forum, which if I remember from maybe last page's explanation from a Labour member, is where councillor selection is done. Which assumedly means they can deselect councillors.


The ward branches are where councillors are selected, but the Lambeth campaigns forum (LCF) interview and research all prospective labour candidates, They aim to weed out any potential dissenters before they even get to the ward selection meeting. Who ever controls the campaigns forum controls candidate access to the ward selection meetings. The wards can only select from the pool of candidates approved by the forum.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 27, 2019)

Southlondon said:


> The ward branches are where councillors are selected, but the Lambeth campaigns forum (LCF) interview and research all prospective labour candidates, They aim to weed out any potential dissenters before they even get to the ward selection meeting. Who ever controls the campaigns forum controls candidate access to the ward selection meetings. The wards can only select from the pool of candidates approved by the forum.



Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 27, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I've posted elsewhere here that DAWN is increasingly under influence of those who joined due to Corbyn. The article CH1 links to brings up issue of Womens Forum. A lot of those who rejoined Labour party due to Corbyn are women.
> 
> This is disconcerting for the Progress lot as these women want an active women's forum.
> 
> ...



Can only be a good thing if they are out and about more.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2019)

Not good at all: 

Lambeth is the worst borough in central London for action on air pollution, according to Mayor’s report


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

LibDems having a go Lib Dems call for inquiry as Lambeth Council denies EU citizens right to vote


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2019)

Is there anything other than a lib dem press release in that article?


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> Is there anything other than a lib dem press release in that article?


Nope. Sometimes I haven't got the resources to rewrite something when I think the story is important to the community, regardless of what party it's coming from. I wanted to get the story out and had no time for it. 

But if you'd like to write a piece with more insights rather than just criticise, you go right for it.


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2019)

Are we not allowed to criticise stories in the media when you've written them or something? The _Lambeth Labour stopping EU citizens from voting lib dem_ angle in this article is ridiculous. I don't have to volunteer to do a re-write to be able to point that out.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2019)

editor said:


> LibDems having a go Lib Dems call for inquiry as Lambeth Council denies EU citizens right to vote


You could chop the last paragraph giving the email address for the limp dems without losing anything worth reading


----------



## Pickman's model (May 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> Are we not allowed to criticise stories in the media when you've written them or something? The _Lambeth Labour stopping EU citizens from voting lib dem_ angle in this article is ridiculous. I don't have to volunteer to do a re-write to be able to point that out.


Or in the case when editor hasn't written them


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> You could chop the last paragraph giving the email address for the limp dems without losing anything worth reading


Good call. I've also added a note saying why it's a cut and paste job too.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> Are we not allowed to criticise stories in the media when you've written them or something? The _Lambeth Labour stopping EU citizens from voting lib dem_ angle in this article is ridiculous. I don't have to volunteer to do a re-write to be able to point that out.


Then add a comment on the article.  Add something positive. Be helpful.

Did you know about this story before? I didn't and I felt that it was more important to let people know what was going on.


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2019)

I didn't know the story before, no - but nor is it really clear from the Lib Dem press release you've C&P'd how much of a story it is - three people, one the partner of a prominent lib dem activist, got some documents in the post late. No other information, nothing from the council, no corroboration, and a bizarre conspiracy angle cooked up by Lambeth lib dems.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> I didn't know the story before, no - but nor is it really clear from the Lib Dem press release you've C&P'd how much of a story it is - three people, one the partner of a prominent lib dem activist, got some documents in the post late. No other information, nothing from the council, no corroboration, and a bizarre conspiracy angle cooked up by Lambeth lib dems.


Seeing as you have so much time to criticise, why not dedicate some time to digging up some more on this story? Be only to happy to run it.

And if only 3 people didn't get their voting forms in time, isn't that of any concern?


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2019)

I'm not going to rewrite your articles for you, no. And I think 'don't just repeat lib dem press releases without looking into the story a bit' is a reasonable criticism to make isn't it?


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> I'm not going to rewrite your articles for you, no. And I think 'don't just repeat lib dem press releases without looking into the story a bit' is a reasonable criticism to make isn't it?


I haven't asked you to rewrite anything. I did ask if you'd be interested in contributing something positive or useful, but you've made it clear you just want to keep on criticising.

I would love to be able to spend hours researching the story to see who else may have been affected, but when you have just about zero resources, sometimes just republishing an interesting story can prove beneficial to the local community, if only to spark a conversation or to flag up what may (or may not) be a more widespread problem.


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2019)

You've just sparked a conversation about credulously repeating any old bollocks a political party sends you in the run up to an election. You might not like it, but it's not true that it isn't useful - you've already edited the piece as a result of it.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> You've just sparked a conversation about credulously repeating any old bollocks a political party sends you in the run up to an election. You might not like it, but it's not true that it isn't useful - you've already edited the piece as a result of it.


That was thanks to Pickman's model, not you. But thanks for the endless negativity. Really helpful. Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2019)

I'm not sure how to be positive about it tbh - I don't anyone should publish press releases from political parties without checking the story out first. 

This could be a political scandal, or it could be three Lib Dem activists getting their post late because of some issue at the royal mail, or it could even be made up altogether. You don't know which though, because you haven't checked it out. 

My constructive suggestion to anyone writing news stories is - if they wish to retain a reputation for fair and well sourced stories - to stand them up before publishing, especially if the major or only source is a political party in the run up to an election.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure how to be positive about it tbh - I don't anyone should publish press releases from political parties without checking the story out first.
> 
> This could be a political scandal, or it could be three Lib Dem activists getting their post late because of some issue at the royal mail, or it could even be made up altogether. You don't know which though, because you haven't checked it out.
> 
> My constructive suggestion to anyone writing news stories is - if they wish to retain a reputation for fair and well sourced stories - to stand them up before publishing, especially if the major or only source is a political party in the run up to an election.


Ah great. Yet more criticism from the armchair critic but no actual productive action or effort. Thanks, once again.

I'm fully aware of the shortcomings of the piece, and I've tried to explain why I still ran it. If you spent your time running a non profit community website, perhaps you'd understand the necessary limitations and the compromises that sometimes have to be made.

You clearly don't, so please keep your statements of the ruddy obvious to yourself from now on because they're really not very helpful. However, the offer still stands if you'd like to contribute something to the site.


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2019)

But you only seemed to become aware of the shortcomings of the article and explained why you ran it when I asked about it here? In the meantime the article is being used as a campaign tool by Lib Dems - fine if you're ok with your not-for-profit community website being used by political parties for free campaign materials. I'd have thought in the long run that'd damage what you're hoping to achieve as a community website though, if you can be seen as partisan for one party or the other.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> But you only seemed to become aware of the shortcomings of the article and explained why you ran it when I asked about it here?


No. I was fully aware it was a Lib Dem press release because, err, they sent it to me as a press release. And the headline made it clear that it was from the Lib Dem. But as I have patiently explained several times, I felt that it was more important to let people know what was going on given the urgency of the content.



killer b said:


> I'd have thought in the long run that'd damage what you're hoping to achieve as a community website though, if you can be seen as partisan for one party or the other.


Thanks for your insight, no doubt hewn from your vast experience of running similar community websites. However, I have supreme confidence that no one is going to think that we're in the pocket of the LibDems given that we rarely mention them at all.


----------



## BusLanes (May 13, 2019)

Can confirm that unlikely anyone thinks Buzz is a Lib Dem front


----------



## BusLanes (May 13, 2019)

Anyway, you can follow the debate on Twitter where Lambeth Labour have been replying to the Lib Dem PPC for Vauxhall. Several Greens have also discussed it, think Oval's Michael Keene having said he's also met people with the same issue.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Can confirm that unlikely anyone thinks Buzz is a Lib Dem front


I'm glad I ran the article as it's sparked a few reader comments and been read over a thousand times, so it clearly was of interest.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2019)

It was being pushed heavily by a number of lib dem accounts on twitter yesterday, I'm not surprised it got a lot of hits.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> It was being pushed heavily by a number of lib dem accounts on twitter yesterday, I'm not surprised it got a lot of hits.


Give it a rest, FFS. There's been plenty of dicussion on FB as a result of the post, and it's got fuck all to do with the Lib Dems (of which there are very few around Brixton).


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2019)

I'm sure it could be an important story, but you've allowed the Lib Dems to frame it in way which supposes some conspiracy between the Labour Party and Lambeth electoral services to disenfrancise likely Lib Dem voters. Do you think that's actually true, or do you think it's more likely that someone fucked up while trying to organise a non-standard election that no-one knew was going to happen at all until a few weeks ago? If it's not true (clue: it isn't) then how responsible is it to frame your article in those terms?


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> I'm sure it could be an important story, but you've allowed the Lib Dems to frame it in way which supposes some conspiracy between the Labour Party and Lambeth electoral services to disenfrancise likely Lib Dem voters. Do you think that's actually true, or do you think it's more likely that someone fucked up while trying to organise a non-standard election that no-one knew was going to happen at all until a few weeks ago? If it's not true (clue: it isn't) then how responsible is it to frame your article in those terms?


It got the discussion started, was read by over a thousand people and notified quite a few people of a potential voting problem that might affect them directly.

I hadn't the time or resources to rewrite it (much as I would have loved to), you can't be fucking bothered to anything but whine, so no, I'm not going to apologise for posting it up. It served its purpose far greater than if I'd done absolutely nothing, which appears to be your sole practical alternative.

If you care so much, DO SOMETHING.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2019)

It's notified people of a potential voting problem that might affect them directly, while allowing one of the parties to  blame one of the other parties they may choose (or not choose) to vote for for the problem - when they're most likely blameless. Can't you see the issue here?

The fact a thousand people have read the article - which Lambeth Labour are calling 'very misleading' - isn't the defence you think it is tbh.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> It's notified people of a potential voting problem that might affect them directly, while allowing one of the parties to  blame one of the other parties they may choose (or not choose) to vote for for the problem - when they're most likely blameless. Can't you see the issue here?
> 
> The fact a thousand people have read the article - which Lambeth Labour are calling 'very misleading' - isn't the defence you think it is tbh.


Despite all your whining and criticism on this thread (_how many_ posts now?), I note you still can't be fucking arsed to do anything remotely positive, despite several invitations to  something. 

Oh, and my heart bleeds for Lambeth Labour, an organisation who are famous for lies and twisting the truth.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2019)

Why is it whining? I'm concerned about the damage poorly sourced journalism can do, and I think it's worthwhile challenging it where I see it. Including lurid allegations of voter suppression with no known basis in reality in your single-sourced articles could be damaging to your reputation as a journalist - but if there _is_ a case to answer, it also allows those who should be answering to brush it off more easily.

Had you stripped out the Lib Dem conspiracy theory and just presented the facts from the press release, would Lambeth Labour be able to call your piece misleading? I don't think so. Would it have been shared all over social media by lib dem activists and viewed a thousand times? Perhaps not - but if you're relying on conspiracy theories to boost your reading figures then we're in a pretty dangerous place.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

Good to see that Lambeth have got on the case here


----------



## editor (May 14, 2019)

killer b said:


> Perhaps not - but if you're relying on conspiracy theories to boost your reading figures then we're in a pretty dangerous place.


"In pretty dangerous place." Have you any idea how ridiculous you sound?

It was one, clearly labelled and attributed LibDem post out of* 6,407* posts. And I gave the reason why I copy and pasted it.

Moreover, it got the discussion started both on the site and on FB, it informed a lot of people who were perhaps concerned about what was going on, and helped compel Labour to send out clear information about the process.

And your sole practical alternative? Do absolutely _fuck all._

That Buzz post has helped inform people in the community. If I had time I would have done it another way, but it was better than nothing, and certainly more use to the community than your endless complaining here.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2019)

It was only labelled and attributed after I asked about it on this thread though wasn't it?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2019)

These are good people! Lambeth People’s Audit drop-in events at the Brixton Pound Cafe, 1st June and 6th July 2019


----------



## BusLanes (May 25, 2019)

Looks like the article was prescient - sounds like a right shambles across London and elsewhere


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2019)

ricbake said:


> View attachment 167415



Hmm, let's play "count the councillor" in those pics of "doorsteppers" (doorsteppers traditionally being members of the local branch, not ringers). 
From top row, left to right: 1 cllr; 1 cllr; 4 cllrs.
2nd row, left to right: 1 cllr; 3 cllrs; 1 cllr.
3rd row, left to right: 4 cllrs; 1 cllr; 1 cllr.
Bottom: 2 cllrs.

This kind of illustrates a big issue with Lambeth Labour - a falling number of local branch members who are prepared to actually canvass. It used to be that every local branch had a steady team of at least half a dozen, but with the movement leftward of local branches, fewer people are prepared to mobilise to put yet another right-winger in as a cllr. Why should they have, given that the candidate that won in Thornton has expressed some intolerant views - pretty much generic to most Christian Evangelicals - in the past?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2019)

editor said:


> I missed this when it happened but how nice and cosy....
> 
> Former Barratt MD to chair Homes for Lambeth



The guy is a - doddery - figurehead, there to mask whatever the likes of Matthew Bennett and Rachel Sharpe get up to.


----------



## BusLanes (May 27, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hmm, let's play "count the councillor" in those pics of "doorsteppers" (doorsteppers traditionally being members of the local branch, not ringers).
> From top row, left to right: 1 cllr; 1 cllr; 4 cllrs.
> 2nd row, left to right: 1 cllr; 3 cllrs; 1 cllr.
> 3rd row, left to right: 4 cllrs; 1 cllr; 1 cllr.
> ...



I keep an eye on their twitter and there is a high ratio of councillors to activists. Although tbf they do have a lot of councillors


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 27, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I keep an eye on their twitter and there is a high ratio of councillors to activists. Although tbf they do have a lot of councillors



The generic lambethlabour account is also run by a cllr - the oleaginous Christopher Wellbelove, this nominatively non-determinative shafter of short-life tenants in his ward.


----------



## BusLanes (May 27, 2019)

I had to google that word


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I had to google that word



Bet you use it at least once in the next week.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2019)

Well, this is nice: 
Lambeth Councillor Matthew Bennett cosies up to developers again


----------



## BusLanes (May 28, 2019)

ViolentPanda said:


> Bet you use it at least once in the next week.



Agreed but not out loud as I'll mess up pronounciation


----------



## CH1 (May 28, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Agreed but not out loud as I'll mess up pronounciation


I haven't looked it up, but my Boris-like intellect says it means "having the property of oil" - so in Tulse Hill Comprehensive speak smarmy might be quite near.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 28, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I haven't looked it up, but my Boris-like intellect says it means "having the property of oil" - so in Tulse Hill Comprehensive speak smarmy might be quite near.



I first came across this word when it was used to describe Robert Kilroy-Silk, cant recall who by tho'.


----------



## Gramsci (May 28, 2019)

editor said:


> Well, this is nice:
> Lambeth Councillor Matthew Bennett cosies up to developers again



Lambeth shouldn't be attending this event.

See Savills are attending. On the Hero of Switzerland thread I pointed out that Savills were used by developers to try to get zero affordable housing on the new development in the planning application.

The Hero Of Switzerland

Also see Jo Negrini is attending. Now the Chief executive at Croydon after showing how useful she is to New Labour Councils by her work as so. called Brixton Neighborhood manager. Attempting to bulldoze "improvements" onto the community. Also called involving the community. Had a couple of run ins with her. Neither my fault.

Her ability to get the job done led her to top job in Croydon. Plus she ticks all the diversity boxes.

Slightly officious, knows which side her bread is buttered. A typical top local government officer.

Didn't get her way on Windrush Square. The community she was "managing"  stood up to her on that one.


----------



## BusLanes (May 28, 2019)

Well hopefully with the Greens now having a Streatham based MEP and the Lib Dems sweeping Lambeth decisively, the council staff will be slightly more circumspect in their natural sympathy to their long term political bosses.


----------



## Gramsci (May 28, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Well hopefully with the Greens now having a Streatham based MEP and the Lib Dems sweeping Lambeth decisively, the council staff will be slightly more circumspect in their natural sympathy to their long term political bosses.



Election results for Lambeth, 23 May 2019 | Lambeth Council

Percentage of votes per party. Yes LDs had outstanding result.

Surprised Greens didn't get more. I know several Labour party members who told me they were going to vote Green because Green party opposed Brexit.

I heard Diane Abbott on radio this morning being asked to explain Labour parties position on Brexit. I still don't understand it. Its trying to be all things to all people on Brexit.  Labour party is in an impossible position. As large mainstream party it needs votes across the country.

LDs remind me a bit of Brexit party. LDs after working with Tories were finished. The whole LD reason to be is now opposing Brexit. They have successfully persuaded people that LD= Remain. Forget tuition fees, forget aiding Tory government with austerity. Brexit party is leave means leave. Forget Farage leading UKIP the anti immigrant party. 

Both LDs and Brexit party are one issue parties. 

IMO the country is more divided than it was. If there is second referendum I don't think, seeing Brexit party vote, that its a foregone conclusion that second referendum will lead to remain vote.

Inner London was always Remain. And that includes the working class. I rarely meet a Brexit supporter.


----------



## BusLanes (May 29, 2019)

Being single issue for European elections was a natural follow on from the 2016 referendum policy choice of the Lib Dems. Lots of angst no doubt as to whether it was the right choice up until May 2 then 23 when I paid off at long last.

Local Lib Dems still have quite a lot of activists too, which can be demonstrated by all the leaflets


----------



## BusLanes (May 29, 2019)

I suspect the LDs probably have more local activists (who'll deliver or the like) than the Greens but that advantage is countered by the Greens having 5 councillors and therefore access to the council.


----------



## CH1 (May 29, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Election results for Lambeth, 23 May 2019 | Lambeth Council
> 
> Percentage of votes per party. Yes LDs had outstanding result.
> 
> ...


I don't agree about the Lib Dems. It's just that fortunately for them Vince, or whoever ran the campaign, chose to focus purely on the matter in hand - ie remaining in the EU and choosing sensible MEPs.

I am glad that Scott Ainsley won his Euro seat. At least as the budding Brian Blessed of the Green Party he ought to be able to make himself heard in the European Parliament.

I must admit I voted Lib Dem - and expect to be auto-expelled from the Greens tout de suite. I was hoping that Jonathan Fryer, who I know slightly, would be elected as an MEP. Jonathan, who used to be a World Service correspondent would have made an excellent MEP in my view, but he was number 4 on the Lib Dem list so "just" missed out on this crazy de hondt voting system we use for the Euros.

Final point about 3 weeks ago I went to a Lib Dem meeting in Merton and was impressed at the optimism and commitment of the workers. There are 6 Lib Dem councillors in Merton, and they don't seem to have the paralysis of the old guard Lambeth Lib Dems who were smited for dabbling with Tory coalitions both locally and nationally.

Be interesting to see if Merton Lib Dems grow and if they keep their hands clean.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2019)

I can't vote for the Lib Dems. They let the fucking Tories in and started this ongoing Euro-austerity clusterfuck.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Being single issue for European elections was a natural follow on from the 2016 referendum policy choice of the Lib Dems. Lots of angst no doubt as to whether it was the right choice up until May 2 then 23 when I paid off at long last.
> 
> Local Lib Dems still have quite a lot of activists too, which can be demonstrated by all the leaflets



This is the problem. I know that LDs are pro Remain. They keep going on about it.

But what I don't get is what kind of pro Remain.

I was chatting to my Spanish partner and her Spanish friend recently. They don't want Brexit. But both agreed the EU was a "mafia". That perhaps it would be better if it folded. If you are Spanish , not rich, then as well as internal Spanish issues the EU stuffed you in the economic crisis.

Why do I have Spanish partner? One reason is that due to the economic crisis in Spain, and as Spain was in Euro, the lack of national government control of economy meant many Spanish found they were having really hard time. So came here.

The Euro and EU enforced austerity has hit the working class in other EU countries.

So what are the LDs saying on EU neo liberal economic policy? On making EU democratic?

I'm a reluctant Remainer. Remain because it was pushed by the right here. UKIP anti immigration. Brexit imo in this country is reactionary right wing Brexit.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2019)

Coming up: People’s Audits announce Lambeth’s draft accounts ahead of their monthly drop-in meetings in Brixton


----------



## BusLanes (May 30, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This is the problem. I know that LDs are pro Remain. They keep going on about it.
> 
> But what I don't get is what kind of pro Remain.
> 
> ...



Problem with Brexit and EuRef is that it sucked out the nuances.

Think we should have had a two year campaign so we could have had that debate rather than the hurried mess we had.

I'm a remainer in part because of the people lining up with Leave in 2015,  because I like internationalism and because I have an especial horror of war in Europe (which was made clear after Russia invaded Ukraine in 14).


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

Climate update -http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2019/06/citizens-assemble-lambeth-council-to-empower-residents-to-guide-the-response-to-the-climate-emergency/


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2019)

And...


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Climate update -http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2019/06/citizens-assemble-lambeth-council-to-empower-residents-to-guide-the-response-to-the-climate-emergency/



I don't agree with "Citizens assemblies". This isn't democracy. Its not furthering local democracy.

Its the one thing where I part company with XR.

Its intrinsically undemocratic. To call them Citizens assemblies is a misnomer.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I don't agree with "Citizens assemblies". This isn't democracy. Its not furthering local democracy.
> Its the one thing where I part company with XR.
> Its intrinsically undemocratic. To call them Citizens assemblies is a misnomer.


I understand from a Greek friend that the Athens democracy was run like this from about 500BC - 322BC.
To be more precise all male free citizens were expected to turn up and speak and vote on the issues of the day. 
Not women and slaves.

In the modern form assembly members are supposed to be chosen by sortition (lot or random selection - like jury service).
Personally I don't feel bound by this, any more than I feel bound by a referendum based on lies and distortion.

Apart from the question of whether the assembly members are competent to judge scientific issues, the perennial question is who prepares the agenda and the evidence? I was always taught at school - GIGO  (Garbage In, Garbage Out)


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2019)

Update: The People’s Audit ‘seeks the truth about senior council salaries in Lambeth’


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Anybody else read that Lambeth Life paper which comes through the letterbox? Te latest edition had the whole of the front page plus pages 4 and 5 celebrating the new Mayor of Lambeth - Ibrahim Dogus.

Things were clarified a little turning to page 10 - where there is a letter from the publisher - Ibrahim Dogus. 

According to the mast head Lambeth Life is distributed free in the (named) wards of the Vauxhall constituency. It certainly went out in Coldharbour, maybe more.

I don't agree with the tone of all the articles, though it's fascinating to hear that Mayor Dogus has progressed from Kurdish refugee to "Kebab King of London". The article about the residents rally against "Kennington Stage" (yet another yuppy flats development with no social housing on the site of the former Lambeth Workhouse) alerted me to something I didn't know before.

Not sure I subscribe to the very liberal approach to Drill Music in Lambeth Life. I think Youtube generally deserves an overhaul. It may not have created the knife crime epidemic and the anti-vaxers and the Alt-right loonies and racists, but it algorithmically magnifies them (IMHO).


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2019)

Cherry Tree Children’s Centre campaigners are launching a crowdfunder to fight Lambeth Council. Good for them. 
Cherry Tree Children’s Centre campaigners launch crowdfunder to fight Lambeth Council


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 3, 2019)

editor said:


> Cherry Tree Children’s Centre campaigners are launching a crowdfunder to fight Lambeth Council. Good for them.
> Cherry Tree Children’s Centre campaigners launch crowdfunder to fight Lambeth Council



Good luck to them


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 4, 2019)

editor said:


> Cherry Tree Children’s Centre campaigners are launching a crowdfunder to fight Lambeth Council. Good for them.
> Cherry Tree Children’s Centre campaigners launch crowdfunder to fight Lambeth Council



I was helping to run a stall at Brixton Rec where BRUG were asking parent and children what extra classes / services they want. The kind of thing people were asking for is what this , now to be cut , children's centre offer.

I was talking to a women who has a child with special needs. Seems to me so much had been cut that parents , who aren't that well off, have increasingly little support. 

And posters here get more worked up about you pointing out the new demographic in Brixton.

I really feel some posters here don't live in the same world as me nor get out there and deal with the real world of what is happening to ordinary residents.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 5, 2019)

I have to confess that during my ten year stint as a school governor in coldharbour ward I sometimes:








Wore a suit


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> I have to confess that during my ten year stint as a school governor in coldharbour ward I sometimes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome contribution to a thread documenting Lambeth council's conduct.


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2019)

This new report shows that Lambeth are the fourth worst council for losing park days to festivals 

  

Revealed: creeping privatisation of London parks in summer


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2019)

I heard glad news recently. Tom Bridgman our former Head of Regeneration graduated to Executive Director of Planning at Oxford City Council.

Looks like he got to work very quickly: Shipping container cafe comes to Oxford

How long are those dreaming spires going to last?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2019)

You know how Twitter suggests you follow people its algorithms tell it you might like or dislike. Today for some reason it suggested to me  "Sonia Winfred - Psychodynamic Psychotherapist and Cognitive Behaviour (CBT) Therapist"

I think that as a public person whose tweets are emanations from the ruling élite at Lambeth Town Hall she should consider revising her description. How about *Labour Councillor and Cabinet Member for Equalities and Culture*?

Sonia Winifred has had boundary issues before. When she first stood as a councillor whilst in council employment, she was disqualified from taking up her council post, had to resign her day job and then stand again in a by-election - costing the council hundreds if not thousands of pounds because her Labour agent apparently cocked up on advising her on electoral law.
ttps://twitter.com/SoniaWinifred


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2019)

Opinions needed: Lambeth want your opinion on how to improve Rush Common in Brixton


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 7, 2019)

Had there been some new issue with Lambeth cutting / trimming council owned or controlled gardens and verges recently?

I just started noticing this last week that compared to Croydon or Wandsworth they're looking a bit unkept.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 7, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Had there been some new issue with Lambeth cutting / trimming council owned or controlled gardens and verges recently?
> 
> I just started noticing this last week that compared to Croydon or Wandsworth they're looking a bit unkept.



Seems to be ok West Norwood end. I see them regularly trimming them here.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 7, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Seems to be ok West Norwood end. I see them regularly trimming them here.



I was at a house party that was on a street bordering Wandworth and Lambeth and the Wandsworth side was noticeably clearer.  Now tbf most of that was private (so not council job) by still not sure one side didn't bother to cut but the other did


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Had there been some new issue with Lambeth cutting / trimming council owned or controlled gardens and verges recently?
> 
> I just started noticing this last week that compared to Croydon or Wandsworth they're looking a bit unkept.



Depends which part of the borough, as there are - IIRC - 3 different companies with contracts for groundskeeping of common parts.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2019)

This petition has gone up - anyone know any more about this?

Petition launched to halt plans for advertising boards in Lambeth parks and open spaces


----------



## alex_ (Oct 5, 2019)

editor said:


> This new report shows that Lambeth are the fourth worst council for losing park days to festivals
> 
> View attachment 176354 View attachment 176355
> 
> Revealed: creeping privatisation of London parks in summer



worst when you look at festival days vs days lost.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2019)

Fight the power!
Lambeth council unveils proposals for children’s centres as unions consider industrial action


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 5, 2019)

editor said:


> Fight the power!
> Lambeth council unveils proposals for children’s centres as unions consider industrial action


_
Shockingly the current proposals have no specialist Special Educational Needs provision_

It's disgraceful


----------



## AB__ (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm not sure which thread is relevant to ask this question in... If a burglar enters the main door to a council property using the Fire Brigade Key, is there anything that can be done to prevent them doing this again? I've asked Lambeth Council about this and they suggested a key re-programme but said if it is a normal master key "the issue may continue". The issue being risk of burglars getting in again! I'm wondering if anyone has any advice about what steps could potentially be taken to prevent anyone with an Ebay Fire Key gaining access to the main door of a block of flats?


----------



## ricbake (Oct 8, 2019)

AB__ said:


> I'm not sure which thread is relevant to ask this question in... If a burglar enters the main door to a council property using the Fire Brigade Key, is there anything that can be done to prevent them doing this again? I've asked Lambeth Council about this and they suggested a key re-programme but said if it is a normal master key "the issue may continue". The issue being risk of burglars getting in again! I'm wondering if anyone has any advice about what steps could potentially be taken to prevent anyone with an Ebay Fire Key gaining access to the main door of a block of flats?



I would ask the fire brigade if they have alternate keys to use under these circumstances, get some detail of it, if any, and then pass that to the housing officer with a request to get it fitted. Perhaps set up an IP camera to catch the culprit.


----------



## AB__ (Oct 8, 2019)

ricbake said:


> I would ask the fire brigade if they have alternate keys to use under these circumstances, get some detail of it, if any, and then pass that to the housing officer with a request to get it fitted. Perhaps set up an IP camera to catch the culprit.



Thanks for your advice. I have contacted the Fire Brigade using their online contact form and I hope to hear from them soon. I will be setting up a camera. Anyone in the Brixton Hill/Streatham Hill area my neighbours tell me that the likely culprits are 4 white men people posing as workmen. Neighbours thought they were council workers/police/bailiffs and didn't want to get involved/thought it was nothing to do with them. Please keep an eye out for your neighbours.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 8, 2019)

AB__ said:


> I'm not sure which thread is relevant to ask this question in... If a burglar enters the main door to a council property using the Fire Brigade Key, is there anything that can be done to prevent them doing this again? I've asked Lambeth Council about this and they suggested a key re-programme but said if it is a normal master key "the issue may continue". The issue being risk of burglars getting in again! I'm wondering if anyone has any advice about what steps could potentially be taken to prevent anyone with an Ebay Fire Key gaining access to the main door of a block of flats?



I suspect you will need to get the council/Fire Brigade on board with a key change - There's a block or two in Brixton Hill/Tulse Hill area that seem to have replaced the old fire key arrangement with a regular key in it's place - not sure when/how that happened.


----------



## AB__ (Oct 8, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> I suspect you will need to get the council/Fire Brigade on board with a key change - There's a block or two in Brixton Hill/Tulse Hill area that seem to have replaced the old fire key arrangement with a regular key in it's place - not sure when/how that happened.



I'll definitely check with the Fire brigade the pros and cons of this. I wouldn't want to stop them being able to get in if there is a fire.... but if anyone can go and buy one of these keys and crowbar their way into council flats, what's the point of having an intercom system?


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 8, 2019)

AB__ said:


> I'm not sure which thread is relevant to ask this question in... If a burglar enters the main door to a council property using the Fire Brigade Key, is there anything that can be done to prevent them doing this again? I've asked Lambeth Council about this and they suggested a key re-programme but said if it is a normal master key "the issue may continue". The issue being risk of burglars getting in again! I'm wondering if anyone has any advice about what steps could potentially be taken to prevent anyone with an Ebay Fire Key gaining access to the main door of a block of flats?



Very little.  Anecdotally it seems that a lot of fire keys are at risk of being put out of action because they are regularly used by courier drivers to get into blocks to leave parcels by front doors.  [CRUDE HEIGHTIST STEREOTYPE] The average courier driver is apparently considerably shorter than the minimum height for a [male] firefighter from when the spec for fire keys was first set, and end up jumping up and down to get the fire key into the mechanism and twist the lock in the process[/CRUDE HEIGHTIST STEREOTYPE]


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2019)

Update: People’s Audit uncovers scale of Great Lambeth Housing Sell-Off


----------



## ricbake (Oct 21, 2019)

And for the 9 homes they built they used Section 106 money from the developers of Myatts Field North estate...


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2019)

Cosy! I wonder how much he's getting paid?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2019)

Private Eye:


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Cosy! I wonder how much he's getting paid?




Four Communications is where ex Cllr Florence Eshalomi used to work . She is now candidate for Vauxhall constituency.


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2019)

Lexadon cashing in again


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2019)

Shameful stuff


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2019)

Here is Cllr Jack Hopkins,the leader of the Council and Labour group, reflection on the Labour defeat:




"Thursday’s election result is a disaster for the people of Lambeth who have already suffered 10 years of austerity and pain from a cruel and uncaring Conservative Government. 

After a decade of Tory cuts to our services, of the bedroom tax, of benefit sanctions and of the hostile environment, it’s hard to believe that things could be worse. But for our residents, who will be forced onto universal credit, who will see no help with the housing crisis or who face fear of another Windrush or of their treatment as EU citizens this result is a disaster. 

And our capacity to rise to those challenges locally on behalf of our residents has now been made ten times harder. 

It is clear from Tory pledges on funding for local government and schools that inner city boroughs like Lambeth will lose out. 

And the economic shock which Brexit in whatever form will impact on Lambeth, the wider London economy of which we are a part, and the country at large, will affect everyone but of course the poorest will be hit hardest. 

We must redouble our efforts to put people at the heart of everything we do, and to amass a coalition of businesses, organisations, communities and individuals to tackle the crisis in adult social care; the epidemic of violence affecting our young people and the lack of access to opportunities for local people. 

Secondly this has been a disaster for the Labour Party. Much speculation is raging about why the offer from the Labour Party was so roundly rejected by the electorate. 

We need to be honest about why people didn’t vote for Labour this time in such numbers. Whether it was their view on the leadership or Jeremy Corbyn himself; an absence of electoral strategy with a complete absence of targeting; a manifesto packed with promises but with no coherent narrative giving trust that it was deliverable or desirable; or Brexit and the Party’s unclear and triangulated position. 

Frankly we don’t actually know. We must reflect on what we heard on the doorstep and also go back out to the electorate and ask why they voted for us or why they didn’t in each and every one of the seats up and down the country. 

What I do know is that the Labour Party is at its strongest when it is of and for the people, when local Labour Parties play a part in their communities and those communities play a part in their local Labour Parties. Too many times in Lambeth, Labour Party branches have spent their evenings debating the rights and wrongs of the Maduro regime in Venezuela or other issues totally disconnected from our communities; all too rarely are they discussing the challenges of serious violence affecting young people or issues that matter to our residents. 

Councillors will continue to be part of and in some cases lead those discussions in the community either organising or tying into the conversations the public are having already. The Party needs to do the same. 

Jeremy Corbyn’s assertion that “we won the argument” demonstrates the sort of centralising and patronising “we know best” approach which has characterised his time at the helm. The rhetoric around empowering the membership and being grassroots has failed to be delivered in practice. If control over the party and the political processes is allowed to trump the needs, wishes and aspirations of the electorate then the Labour Party will continue to remain unattractive to those we seek to serve and we will continue to lose elections.

As councillors, our aim and promise is to always be on the side of our residents. Too often in the election, it felt like our movement was instead asking voters “are you on our side?”, and if they said they weren’t then they were told they were in the wrong. 

It is clear that Jeremy Corbyn should step down as leader. This is his second loss to the worst Tory Government in living memory. I don’t think anyone doubts Jeremy’s convictions, but this is the party’s worst result since the 1930s. I make no judgement on what comes next, except to say that we must have a leadership which recognises that local government and politics done at the grass roots, reflective of the challenges local communities face, must be prioritised and valued. 

It is also clear that we cannot rest on our laurels or engage in a naval gazing exercise for a year on the leadership of the Party. Right across the country Labour still governs in Town Halls and City Halls, with crucial local elections in May 2020 not just here in London for Sadiq Khan but in every region of England and Wales. And those leadership candidates need to speak to the country and not just the Labour Party internally. We must recognise that we need power in order to deliver our agenda and that requires the right principles and values, but also a degree of pragmatism which accepts that a one-size-fits-all approach to the whole country will not work. 


Here in Lambeth we won all three seats and I am hugely proud of our candidates Helen Hayes MP, Bell Addy-Ribeiro MP and Florence Eshalomi MP, as well as the hundreds of Lambeth Labour activists who made sure Lambeth would be properly represented by three women who reflect the diversity and progressive politics that Lambeth residents want. 

However in each seat there was a reduction in the majorities which shows us that we can never be complacent, and that our mandates to govern and represent must be renewed every day, every week and every month. 

The results tells me that despite the national picture, our residents in Lambeth still trust the Lambeth Labour brand and were prepared to come out and vote for us. The fact that we are a campaigning and engaging Lambeth Labour Party with a popular programme of delivery and improvement for the Borough has in no small part meant that people still see Lambeth Labour as being on their side. 

So the challenge for us in Lambeth is to ensure we are part of and representative of Lambeth, that we are connected in deep ways to civil society and our communities. We form an administration in Lambeth because our Councillors bring the issues that people really care about into the town hall so we can address what really matters to people.

Our borough faces at least another 5 years of Tory misrule so we must remain united and on the side of residents, focused on the issues that matter to them, not locked in another internal Party debate. 



Yours in Solidarity, 



Cllr Jack Hopkins

Leader of Lambeth Labour Group"


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2019)

I haven't had time to read it properly to comment.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 28, 2019)

In case people didn't get the Monday copy of the Standard, Cllr Gadsby had a letter in there explaining what Lambeth Council are doing about homelessnes:


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 10, 2020)

lasted missive from the Leader.

"


> I hope you had a lovely Christmas break and a great start to the new decade!
> 
> Now, more than ever, is the time for Lambeth Labour to pull together and show unity against Boris Johnson’s Tories. The Conservative government are certain to mount an assault on Labour councils like ours, diverting money to their new support bases in the midlands and the north.
> At the same time, we continue to face enormous challenges coming from a decade of austerity: increasing demand in adult and disabled social care; a homeless and housing crisis; more children coming into the system either because they need our protection or because where they are growing up in is not as good as it needs to be; a climate that in some parts of the world has already moved past the brink of catastrophe. We know that to tackle these we need properly funded, well-resourced and truly supported councils as well as a strong community, powerful voluntary, faith and community organisations and a spirit of solidarity that binds us. ​
> ...


----------



## CH1 (Jan 11, 2020)

I went to the launch of Clive Lewis's camapaign to be national Labout party leader, which was held at the Black Cultural Archives Friday morning 9th Jan.
Nothing at all has been reported about this - except his off the cuff response to a reporter's question about the Harry, Megan and the royal family.

Notable attendees at the launch included Peter Tatchell, Paul Mason and Ann Pettifor in the audience. The event was in a meeting room upstairs in the BCA, seating for 40, but about 60 there. Clive Lewis was introduced by a woman compere, who also called the questioners in the Q and A after the speech.

I am very out of touch with Lambeth councillors these days, but I did see Mahamad Hashi and Mohammed Jaser - both Stockwell ward, and both asked questions at the end.
I did not recognise any other Lambeth councillors there.

Mr Lewis started by saying he was the son of a Windrush generation immigrant from Grenada, who ended up working in a factory in Northampton and was a strong socialist - which value father had passed on to son.

Lewis thought the BCA was iconic in representing the history of black people who had come to Britain. Brixton was also iconic in that many black people had settled here, and black migrants as well as working class people generally and gays and lesbians were all minorities who were part of the labour heritage of struggle.

Clive Lewis thinks that Labour is over-exercised with factionalism. He wants to change politics so a progressive coalition could change the way democracy works. He admitted there was a constitutional reason in the Labour party which stops this - namely standing down candidates to help people from another party is currently unconstitutional. 
He wanted proportional representation and the possibility of alliance/coalition with the Greens and the Lib Dems.

He said that social democratic parties across Europe were in trouble from Pasok in Greece to the SPD in Germany. The only exception seems to be the present socialist government in Portugal, which has managed to end austerity without antagonising the European Central Bank etc.

Clive Lewis still thinks Brexit is a mistake, but agrees it is going to happen. Labour has to oppose the worst effects.
He is not opposed to another referendum in Scotland. He was scornful of Labour ideologues who claim they can retake Scotland for Labour by pointing out the political class errors of the Scottish Nationalists.

In line with this, Lewis believes in greater decentralisation of England - and the Labour Party.
He said it was absurd for the Labour party's central apparatus to think that constituencies in the north and the Midlands would drop into line with the views of Labour HQ once in a while when a General Election occurred.

He also thought the Lib Dems had got right out of line. They performed best from the centre left - Charles Kennedy had been someone Clive Lewis's type of Labour could have done business with. On the other hand Jo Swinson's campaign had had no regard for the fact the Lib Dems had blood on their hands - as he said - due to being in coalition with the Tories.

Difficult to remember al l of the detail - but I thought he read his speech well, and responded to questions very fluently.
The only question reported on TV was this issue with the royal family, which he again said led to a question of reform - which should be put to referendum.

I should declare an interest here. I am currently a Green Party member, and on the Compass mailing list.
I got notification the day before of this Clive Lewis launch meeting, but Momentum members I knew knew nothing about it.
I should also say I was curious to see how such an event was conducted at the Black Cultural Archives.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2020)

Latest news 








						Green Party calls for immediate halt to regeneration work on the South Lambeth Estate
					

The Green Party has called for an immediate halt to major regeneration work taking place on the South Lambeth Estate, which began earlier this week.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

Update: 














						Lambeth Greens give Lambeth Council a ‘B minus’ score on climate emergency anniversary
					

Lambeth Council have been awarded a disappointing “B minus” rating by Lambeth Green Party, who said that the council “urgently needs to up its efforts if it is to catch up and keep pace with …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jan 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that is a stock picture. Kate Hoey is now retired.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I hope that is a stock picture. Kate Hoey is now retired.


Yes it is.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2020)

Lambeth sure know how to waste money 









						Lambeth Council leaves Loughborough Park in disrepair while spending £612,000 on security for the empty community centre
					

Concerned at the worsening state of Loughborough Park, a small public space off Coldharbour Lane in Brixton, a local resident has been haranguing Lambeth Council to no avail. Dominating the park is…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jan 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth sure know how to waste money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did they demolish the secret garden? Were they worried about use of public space without surveillance? In which case why did they build it in the first place?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth sure know how to waste money
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've emailed the MP Helen Hayes the following:

Can you raise with the Council :

1) Why the cost of security is so high?

2) Why are they spending this large sum instead of getting a new provider to use this community facility? Also the park needs investment. The money spent on security could have funded this.

3) How they are going to consult the local community on the future of the park and upgrading it?

4) How they are going to consult the community on a new organisation to take over and run the community facility?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2020)

Lambeth flogging off homes again 









						Lambeth Council to sell off home of Brixton basketball legend Jimmy Rogers
					

Lambeth council is set to sell the home of Brixton legend Jimmy Rogers, founder of the Brixton Topcats basketball team.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

Great idea, but....









						Lambeth Living Rent plans to protect tenants from skyrocketing rents
					

Lambeth Council has passed a Green Party motion aimed at protecting tenants from rocketing rents, although we’re not sure how it’s going to pan out in Brixton where greedy, ruthless dev…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

Lambeth "flog it" Council


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 31, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth "flog it" Council




I think that if they were being sold, with the capital receipts invested in genuine social housing, then there's a case to be made for it. But I suspect this may not be the case. 

Non investment of capital receipts, as well as the 'right to buy', is the shocking cause of today's housing crisis.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2020)

Lambeth budget statement








						Lambeth announces budget “to tackle youth violence, combat climate change, and protect services”
					

Lambeth council have announced their budget “to tackle youth violence, combat climate change, and protect services.” We’ve reproduced it in full below and invite you to add your t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2020)

Lambeth want your opinion. 

My opinion: the content is presented in such a horribly dry and text-heavy manner, most people are likely to be put off contributing anything, which rather negates the whole exercise. 









						Lambeth Council wants your opinion on a host of local issues, including affordable housing, the environment and traffic
					

Lambeth Council are inviting residents to contribute their feedback on a host of local issues, including housing, the environment and traffic. We’ve listed the current set of consultations be…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2020)

See the council in action tonight! Who needs Netflix!

Watch Lambeth’s ‘historic’ online-only council meeting tonight, 7pm on Wednesday 22 April


----------



## ricbake (Apr 25, 2020)

Did anyone watch or listen to that ^^^
Ms Brathwaite member of the Private Landlords Forum and serial ignorer of email queries is back in charge of Housing...
Anyone know why Paul Gadsby has stepped down from the cabinet?


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 29, 2020)

Is anyone up to speed with the Council's coronavirus roading alterations? I saw the councillors all congratulating the council today about changes around Herne Hill but also on the boundary bit that Southwark controls. Assumedly it was Lambeth that did it but how does it work at intersections like this?


----------



## Gramsci (May 1, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Is anyone up to speed with the Council's coronavirus roading alterations? I saw the councillors all congratulating the council today about changes around Herne Hill but also on the boundary bit that Southwark controls. Assumedly it was Lambeth that did it but how does it work at intersections like this?



See my photos on the LJ thread and the Brixton Liveable Neighborhood thread today.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2020)

I'm very impressed with Streatham's MP, Bell-Ribeiro-Addy,









						Streatham MP Bell-Ribeiro-Addy gives her support to striking medical couriers in TDL dispute
					

Streatham MP Bell-Ribeiro-Addy has expressed her support for medical couriers working for The Doctors’ Laboratory (TDL), who have voted to take strike action after the company launched a redundancy…



					bit.ly


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2020)

Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy  shows her worth again.  









						Streatham MP joins calls for urgent action to prevent rent debt and evictions crisis
					

As the coronavirus lockdown continues, Labour MPs have today called for urgent action to prevent a rent debt and evictions crisis. Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy, along with fellow Labour MPs Apsan…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2020)

Really impressed with Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy. So much better than the clown she replaced. 
Happening now








						Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy joins colleagues to take the knee in Parliament, 9th June 2020
					

Bell Ribeiro-Addy joined Labour colleagues to take to one knee outside Parliament’s today in a symbolic show of solidarity with the Black Lives Matter protest movement.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2020)

Wise words









						Tory decision to hike TfL fares and cut free travel for children is ‘a kick in the teeth’ for Londoners, says Labour council leader
					

The Labour leader of Lambeth Council, Jack Hopkins, has hit out at Boris Johnson’s Conservative government for demanding that TfL must raise fares above inflation and cut free travel for under-18s …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## nick (Jun 16, 2020)

editor said:


> Really impressed with Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy. So much better than the clown she replaced.
> Happening now
> 
> 
> ...



I saw on the twitters that she is looking for a "parliamentary Assistant". Closing 19 June  
w4mp | The site for everyone working for an MP


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

G&Ts all round!


----------



## ricbake (Jun 26, 2020)

£726,000 for Council Terraced house left to rot for 4 years - Sold 24th June 2020






						003, Auction: 23rd June 2020. 26, Calais Street, LONDON, London, SE5 9LP - Barnard Marcus
					

003  - sold, Auction: 23rd June 2020




					www.barnardmarcusauctions.co.uk
				





			https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s99913/26%20Calais%20Street%20-Part%201.pdf


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 28, 2020)

As editor has posted  Bell Ribeiro-Addy MP is becoming impressive MP

She has signed this letter opposing the annexation of Palestinian land by Israel.






						SPEAK OUT TO STOP ANNEXATION NOW - Palestine Solidarity Campaign
					

Join the national day of action against annexation on Saturday 4 July! ~~~~~~~~~~ The new Israeli Government has said that it intends to annex large swathes of Palestinian land in the West Bank, starting in July, land which was militarily occupied in 1967. This would be the culmination of years...




					www.palestinecampaign.org
				




Which public can put names to as well.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2020)

Update 









						Lambeth Council revises one of its homeless prevention schemes – statement
					

Lambeth Council says it is revising one of its homeless prevention schemes (formerly known as Temp2settled) after campaign groups had criticises the ‘wickedness’ of the policy. This  ha…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 29, 2020)

> _"*Hundreds of children* in the care of *Lambeth Council* were subjected to *prolonged sexual, physical and racial abuse*, an inquiry has heard ..."_



Shirley Oaks: 'Hundreds of children racially and sexually abused'










(Source: as stated in images)

*He was leader of Lambeth council from 1978 to 1985.  She was leader of the council between 1986 and 1988.  What did they know about this ... and what did they do about it?*

​


----------



## lefteri (Jul 6, 2020)

anyone know if / when the north area housing office in kennington lane will reopen? the lambeth website is predictably useless for any update about this


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

Richard Reynolds, Chair of the Homes for Lambeth Group, is stepping down. I'm not entirely convinced by the farewell spin which runs along the lines of "he's been brilliant but it's time for a new challenge etc etc"



> Richard Reynolds said: "Homes for Lambeth has come a long way – and I am deeply proud to have played my part in getting to us where we are today: ready to get new homes built for those that need them most.
> 
> "Together with my fantastic team on the Board and thanks to the hard work of Homes for Lambeth staff, we now have an agreed Business Plan, projects on site, a great team to deliver them and with more on the way as our pipeline of future developments with planning approval grows.
> 
> "My goal was to get Homes for Lambeth to a position where it could deliver. After much goodwill and hard work, we are at that point – and so, now is the ideal point for fresh leadership to drive the next phase forward."


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2020)

Extra road closures proposed. If it cuts down on 'school runs' that's fine by me. 


Lambeth announces ambitious programme of ‘child friendly school streets’ including timed road closures


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

lefteri said:


> anyone know if / when the north area housing office in kennington lane will reopen? the lambeth website is predictably useless for any update about this



Reminds me I emailed about defective works on my flat and never got reply . Despite Council asking me to email with any defects.

Not sure what is going on with the Housing section.

I think a lot of them are on furlong.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2020)

Lambeth news 








						Lambeth Greens urge Lambeth Council to extend their ‘no evictions’ policy past 23rd Aug 2020
					

Green councillors are calling on Lambeth Council to urgently extend the period of “no evictions” policy and continue to protect those experiencing loss of income due to Covid-19.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2020)

Tonight Watch Lambeth Council’s Virtual Full Council meeting tonight, Weds 15th July 2020


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Tonight Watch Lambeth Council’s Virtual Full Council meeting tonight, Weds 15th July 2020


Will they be discussing the blocks?

I think I have a more interesting meeting to go to


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2020)

Lambeth news - Lambeth Council pass motion to demand government reparations for slavery


----------



## lefteri (Jul 16, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Reminds me I emailed about defective works on my flat and never got reply . Despite Council asking me to email with any defects.
> 
> Not sure what is going on with the Housing section.
> 
> I think a lot of them are on furlong.



i got an email to the effect that the housing dept is being covered by two people working from home, giving their contact details - how this will work out is anybody’s guess


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2020)

lefteri said:


> i got an email to the effect that the housing dept is being covered by two people working from home, giving their contact details - how this will work out is anybody’s guess


 Well that is more than I got. 

I was volunteering down at the Brixton Rec emergency food hub and some officers were their.. They were on furlong.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

Lambeth update Lambeth Council statement: ‘Covid-19 impacts and recovery plan set out’


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth update Lambeth Council statement: ‘Covid-19 impacts and recovery plan set out’



Looked at the document briefly.

Its not so much about a recovery plan as saying that if the government does not cough up more money then the Counci will have to cut services.

That is implicit reading I get from this.

Lot of talk about community spirit and working with local people.

I think the Council is shit scared that it will have to cut stuff.

This is not so much a recovery plan- looks to me  some of it is old money or grants from elsewhere- as propaganda piece to try to sell idea that the Council is now working with communities. That possible cuts are Tories fault.

I was volunteering during lockdown. So far the Council has not asked my opinion.

Other than tell me at recent meeting Im one of the same old faces who turn up to complain.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 26, 2020)

There has to be a bailout of councils if just for Covid reasons. There is no way a mexican wave of local lockdowns like what we are seeing up North will be effectively managed if councils have to cut backfurther to deal with Covid related revenue declines and increased expenditure.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2020)

Lambeth hypocrisy Lambeth Labour label Tory housing plans a developers’ charter – despite local track record that deserves scrutiny


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> There has to be a bailout of councils if just for Covid reasons. There is no way a mexican wave of local lockdowns like what we are seeing up North will be effectively managed if councils have to cut backfurther to deal with Covid related revenue declines and increased expenditure.



I reckon Boris will use it to undermine Labour  held local authorities. 

Take TFL - Tories hate it. Increase in CC imposed on Khan. Khan is getting the blame for it.


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2020)

She rather shows up most other Labour MPs Streatham MP, Bell Ribeiro-Addy calls for an end to rip-off rail fares


----------



## scmw (Aug 20, 2020)

How has Florence Eshalomi been doing? Not heard a peep!


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Lambeth’s Homes for Lambeth insider committee takes minutes to ‘scrutinise’ multi-million pound business plan with no questions asked
					

How long does it take to scrutinise the Homes for Lambeth Business Plan? Ten minutes should be enough.



					t.co
				




And the council's self congratulatory response:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 29, 2020)

ricbake said:


> £726,000 for Council Terraced house left to rot for 4 years - Sold 24th June 2020
> View attachment 219605
> 
> 
> ...



The only capital works I can think of that would cost that sort of money, would be complete gutting & renewal, plus work on the foundations, & even then you could only hit that sum by using one of the council's execrable "major works" contractors.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Richard Reynolds, Chair of the Homes for Lambeth Group, is stepping down. I'm not entirely convinced by the farewell spin which runs along the lines of "he's been brilliant but it's time for a new challenge etc etc"



Not to be ageist, but he was past retirement age when they hired him, so it's hardly surprising he's stepping down. He was employed as a placeholder while Bennett & co manoeuvred someone more ...amenable into position.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Lambeth’s Homes for Lambeth insider committee takes minutes to ‘scrutinise’ multi-million pound business plan with no questions asked
> 
> 
> How long does it take to scrutinise the Homes for Lambeth Business Plan? Ten minutes should be enough.
> ...




Just to acquaint Urbanites with the Ownership & Stewardship Panel, it has 4 people serving on it, 3 of whom are councillors or council officers, 1 of whom will be an HfL tenant. A cynic might note that a built-in 3 to 1 majority (because Labour cllrs ALWAYS follow the whip) renders the opinions & votes of the 1 tenant useless, and the position mere window-dressing.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 29, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> The only capital works I can think of that would cost that sort of money, would be complete gutting & renewal, plus work on the foundations, & even then you could only hit that sum by using one of the council's execrable "major works" contractors.


The buyer may have a bargain - compare this Coldharbour Lane terraced house auctioned a month later Brixton’s most knackered house on Coldharbour Lane sells for a thumping £717,500 at auction
Calais Street being a better area and all that - and allegedly closer to chateau Boris.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2020)

Lambeth news Lambeth forecasts an overspend of £42.7M with central government bailing out the Council with £33M


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2020)

Lambeth update Lambeth Archives finally finds new home with £10M move to the new Olive Morris House


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2020)

Lambeth update Lambeth Cabinet agrees new Events Strategy with report warning that £1.11M extra needs to be generated from commercial events


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2020)

Lambeth news Lambeth Council has “one hell of a job coming” according to Leader Cllr Hopkins as Cabinet hears of £42.7M overspend following COVID-19 response


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2020)

She really is proving to be a bloody great MP. Where was the rest of Lambeth's MPs?









						Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy joins free travel campaigners in Parliament Square, Fri 18th Sept 2020
					

The ever-busy MP for Streatham, Bell Ribeiro-Addy, today joined campaigners in Parliament Square in central London in support of their Don’t Zap the Zip campaign, demanding the retention of free bu…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## technical (Sep 18, 2020)

editor said:


> She really is proving to be a bloody great MP. Where was the rest of Lambeth's MPs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good for her. This idea is going to cost families with school age kids a fortune.  If it happens, Sadiq and the Labour Party are going to have to do an awful lot more to make it clear that it’s not them behind it


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 18, 2020)

Caroline Pigeon AM keeps pointing out that the opposition Tories in the Welsh Senedd support free travel for U18s yet their London colleagues do not. Which makes me think its largely a London Tory plot to make Khan look weak.

Speaking of which, apparently the government is going to have to bail out renationalise more rail oeprators this weekend so I wonder if TfL will also need to go back to beg for more porridgetoo


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Caroline Pigeon AM keeps pointing out that the opposition Tories in the Welsh Senedd support free travel for U18s yet their London colleagues do not. Which makes me think its largely a London Tory plot to make Khan look weak.
> 
> Speaking of which, apparently the government is going to have to bail out renationalise more rail oeprators this weekend so I wonder if TfL will also need to go back to beg for more porridgetoo



From what Ive read this Boris government is sympathetic to plight of private railway companies.

When it comes to TFL/ Khan its treating them like Thatcher did to state owned companies. 

Boris government is from the right of the party.

They hate TFL as to them its old school interferance in the market by socialist led local government.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 19, 2020)

Johnson gets TfL -he just doesn't like Khan and so seems to have a brief out to mess with London just to mess Khan about


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Watch the meeting tonight


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Great stuff!   😂 









						Confusion at Lambeth meeting to decide on Windrush Square bollards as Labour Cllr admits she hadn’t read the report and thought she was at a training session
					

There was confusion at the end of the Extraordinary Corporate Committee meeting at Lambeth Council on Wednesday evening when one of the Councillors admitted that she thought she was attending a tra…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Great stuff!   😂
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a farce.

I thought the Green Cllr made a good point. Why not plant tress.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

Public listening exercise ahoy!









						Lambeth Council announces new public debate on slavery-related monuments and street names in the borough
					

Last month we asked if Tulse Hill should be renamed seeing as it’s named after a 17th century slave trader, and Lambeth Council stated that they  ‘would prefer’ to rename the Tulse Hill ward and en…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2020)

Local Labour party members in Lambeth have passed a Motion telling the Labour-led Lambeth Council Cabinet to abandon its flirtation as a private property developer. #awkward

Local Labour party members in Lambeth pass Motion telling Labour-led Lambeth Council Cabinet to abandon Homes for Lambeth


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2020)

The Marcus Rashford Effect








						Lambeth announces half-term free school meals for children in need, with over 10,000 vouchers to be distributed
					

Spurred on by Marcus Rashford’s incredible campaign, Lambeth Council have announced that they will be providing free school meals to all school children in the borough who need them during th…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2020)

Lambeth news:
*
Homes for Lambeth announce new leadership team for Group Board*

Following an open and competitive recruitment process, Caroline Pillay has been appointed as the new
Chair of Homes For Lambeth (HFL) Group, the housing delivery company, wholly owned by Lambeth
Council.

Caroline will be taking on this crucial role at an exciting time for HFL, following Richard Reynolds’ decision
to step down earlier this year. At the same time, current HFL Board member, David Gannicott, is stepping
into the newly-formed role of Vice-Chair of HFL Group.

Caroline Pillay said:
“It is an honour to take over as Chair of HFL Group. I am looking forward to working with such an experienced,
talented and diverse team to deliver on Homes for Lambeth’s goal of building better futures and vibrant
communities.”

“I know the importance of involving residents and I will remain steadfast in ensuring that we deliver for them and that
their voices are heard in every part of the organisation.”

Jitinder Takhar, Homes for Lambeth Chief Executive Officer, commented:
“We are delighted to be welcoming Caroline Pillay and David Gannicott as the new and strengthened leadership
team of the HFL Group Board. Their considerable experience and track record in building homes and communities
will help us continue delivering on our ambitious build programme, involving residents in the delivery of affordable
homes and to tackle the climate challenge.”

Councillor Matthew Bennett, Lambeth’s Lead for Planning, Investment & New Homes added:
“Earlier this year Lambeth council agreed a three-year plan for HfL, which will see 383 new homes built for local
people, 79% of them affordable, including 223 new council homes. Every part of the council and HFL is committed
to working together with our local residents and Lambeth’s diverse communities to build better homes .”
“I’m delighted that in Caroline and David we have two leaders who bring a wealth of experience, who share our
commitment to building a new generation of council homes and who will lead a board that delivers strong, robust
governance and oversight of this ambitious programme.”


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

Lambeth pimping out our parks again 









						Petition launched as Lambeth set to approve commercial deal to cover part of Clapham Common with plastic grass
					

Lambeth council are set to sign a 15 year lease with mini-golf chain ‘Putt in the Park,’ allowing them to cover large areas of common land with hardcore and artificial plastic grass. The plans woul…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2020)

Press release: 



> *Samantha Herelle to join Homes for Lambeth as new Director of Operations*
> 
> *Mount Green Operations Director, Samantha Herelle to join Homes for Lambeth (HFL) as new Director of
> Operations.*
> ...


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2020)

Lambeth initiative  Lambeth Made Safer For Young People – online launch event on Weds 16th Dec 2020


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2020)

Lambeth news £43.2M overspend for Lambeth Council during COVID pandemic – despite government grant of £32.8M


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 14, 2020)

Read this:









						Lambeth Council Cabinet asked to consider taking leisure contract back in-house and ditching Greenwich Leisure Ltd
					

Lambeth Council’s Cabinet is being asked to consider bringing the leisure contract back in-house and ditching Greenwich Leisure Ltd – the current commercial partner for the Co-operative…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




On this I found the paper Tricky Skills links a while back.

The money to assist GLL/ Better comes not from Council directly. It comes from the "development pot". That is the money from users of leisure centres. Which is kept in separate bank account.

So Council can argue that assistance to GLL is not a burden on the Council Tax payer.

The Council say the money will be recouped by altering the profit/ surplus share so GLL get nothing.

The arrangements that have happened over the years between GLL and Council are less than transparent.

The Vauxhall Leisure centre- Council say that they have given promise of around £1.3 million for GLL to manage this centre.

Apparently the Councill do not own it. GLL/ Better have commercial lease with the owner.

On Carnegie library project GLL owe money to Lambeth.

The Council justification for this relies on the profit/ surplus share.

As the Leisure centres are at best under Covid just breaking even I do not see how there will be a profit/ surplus share in near future.

Im also concerned about the financial arrangements the Council has had with GLL over Carnegie and Vauxhall.

Giiven the economic situation I do not see GLL re paying the financiall assistance by end of contract.

Leisure centres are not like libraries. Even those on concessions pay. The Council gets an income from users of the centres. But it has not consulted them on how the "development pot" is used.

Looks to me it is being used to prop up GLL.

An argument could be made that in effect the Council are propping up GLL managed Leisure centres so why don't they manage them in future?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 14, 2020)

I thought the rationale for out sourcing services is that the risk is taken on the the outsourced provider. 

In reality when a crisis comes along this is not the case.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2020)

Update Lambeth Council forking out £841,870 for new website with old content deleted or redesigned


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Update Lambeth Council forking out £841,870 for new website with old content deleted or redesigned



Lets hope it's more navigable than the current clusterfuck.
I'm not going to hold my breath, though.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice.


----------



## GuyBoi (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello there, sorry to butt in! I have a relevant question, and this feels best place to ask it..

Me and my partner are currently looking at buying a property at Elam Close, Brixton. A leasehold flat with 88 years remaining, the freehold is owned and managed by Lambeth Council.

Given the low length of years remaining on the lease, if we went ahead with the purchase we'd have to look at extending it at some point soon ish.

This is not something i'd normally worry about too much, but i've been doing some research and found a lot of negative press about LC, here and elsewhere. For example..

Leaseholder experience of extending a long lease with Lambeth as freeholder.

Owners of ex-local authority homes face horror of bills running into thousands

Can Lambeth Council Be Trusted With Housing?

Lambeth Council fails to inform tenants of buying freehold - Local Government and Social Care Ombudsman

Excessive bill from Lambeth Council freeholder

..given this we're worried this flat wouldn't be such a good deal!

Does anyone here have any experience either extending a lease with Lambeth Council, or generally living in property managed by Lambeth Council?

Any help greatly appreciated. It's our first home so is a scary purchase - we really want to get it right.

Thanks!


----------



## ricbake (Jan 8, 2021)

Lambeth Council are difficult to deal with, we have a flat bought right to buy 32 years ago so we are considering a lease extension as we've 93 years on ours. There is a need to extend before it gets down to 80 years as the extension cost calculation changes to include "mariage value" for the Lessor. Also you will need to own for two years before you can extend, unless you can get the seller to extend as part of the sale and Lease assignment process, but that may be a step too far with Lambeth Council involved.
Elam Close  is part of an estate and you will pay service charges to the Council for works to the estate  cleaning, gardening, maintenance, as well as work to the structure of your own building, external decorating, window renewals and roof repairs. The Council do Major Works in fits and starts and get robbed blind by their contractors then pass the cost on to you.
In my involvement with Tenants and Residents, Area Forums, Leasehold Council, Major Works reviews and now the Leaseholder Association we have fought continually for better service, value for money and proper oversight for years.
We do have some victories and I am probably known to many Council Officers as a serial complainer but my work gives me some advantages and we have a good group of people on our estate. Don't take on a Local Authority Leasehold unless you are prepared to spend a significant amount of time dealing with unreasonable systems run by people who are unable to see the damage they do.


----------



## GuyBoi (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks Ricbake, really valuable to hear first hand a view from someone with a lot of experience with dealing with them. Appreciate your response. Sounds like you do indeed fight the good fight!

To be honest we're quite put off at this point. We're aware of the costs involved with extending a lease, but are nervous LC would push these even higher, not to mention all the faff and expense with having them as a freeholder/management.

Having said that, I imagine this is the situation with many leaseholds particularly if private companies are involved, or shit councils (which is most probably). So i'm not sure we'll be able to get much better, but will have a think on it.

If anyone else has opinions here then that's welcome also!


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 8, 2021)

It does look like new leasehold legislation is coming: Government vows to end complex leasehold costs

Maybe not soon enough for you though.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 8, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> It does look like new leasehold legislation is coming: Government vows to end complex leasehold costs
> 
> Maybe not soon enough for you though.


The leasehold reform is directed primarily at new build with ground rent doubling scams which are a con. Reforming traditional leasehold like local authority and major free holders of the landed gentry will be a huge job that will take years...


----------



## Rushy (Jan 11, 2021)

GuyBoi said:


> Thanks Ricbake, really valuable to hear first hand a view from someone with a lot of experience with dealing with them. Appreciate your response. Sounds like you do indeed fight the good fight!
> 
> To be honest we're quite put off at this point. We're aware of the costs involved with extending a lease, but are nervous LC would push these even higher, not to mention all the faff and expense with having them as a freeholder/management.
> 
> ...


My friend has just been through final tribunal with Lambeth on a lease extension. Lambeth were utter c**nts. Their surveyor Sathasivam Ragunathan is very aggressive. The valuer acting for my friend - who works with a lot of local authority freeholders - said they had never experienced anything like it. In the first tribunal Lambeth were asked whether they were trying to come to a fair price or squeeze every penny they could by whatever means out of their (at that time unrepresented) leaseholder. In the final tribunal (of three) and faced with a QC Lambeth knew that they were pushing their luck and settled only hours before the tribunal (at a still top end price). But it took over two years to get there and a lot of good will from professionals acting for free. I think what they went though could rightly be expected to cost £15,000 in professional fees. 

That said, if you can get the vendor to get a price from Lambeth and transfer the right to extend to you. That way you know what to expect and can build it into your price.

Regarding freehold management, it's not the same with with private and local authority freeholders. It is much more difficult to challenge a Local Authority freeholder on maintenance costs.


----------



## GuyBoi (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi Rushy! Thanks for this info - that is concerning..

We're ideally gonna ask the seller to begin the lease extension process and 'hand it over'. I'm not sure how this works, but would hopefully give us some peace of mind. Rather than moving in and not know what's gonna happen. We'd budgeted about £10 for a lease extension, so £15k would be very annoying, but possibly manageable. I have no idea how it could take 2 years!

I guess the other worry is you move in and are hit with many unexpected maintaianence costs, outside of the service charge. These could be really high and difficult to challenge like you say. But i'm not sure these are totally avoidable, as could happen at any leasehold. Always some risk involved. At least the property isn't a high rise, and has no nasty cladding or lifts to deal with.

We're really torn as love the property so much but it's just scary not knowing what you're getting into! I tried meeting some neighbours who all had OK things to say, but i'm not sure any where leaseholders, they seemed to all be Council tenants (renters).


----------



## Rushy (Jan 13, 2021)

GuyBoi said:


> Hi Rushy! Thanks for this info - that is concerning..
> 
> We're ideally gonna ask the seller to begin the lease extension process and 'hand it over'. I'm not sure how this works, but would hopefully give us some peace of mind. Rather than moving in and not know what's gonna happen. We'd budgeted about £10 for a lease extension, so £15k would be very annoying, but possibly manageable. I have no idea how it could take 2 years!
> 
> ...


It's not a flat on VW by any chance?


----------



## GuyBoi (Jan 13, 2021)

Not sure whe're VW is, but it's a property on the Hertford Estate, between Brixton/Camberwell.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 13, 2021)

GuyBoi said:


> Not sure whe're VW is, but it's a property on the Hertford Estate, between Brixton/Camberwell.


Different spot. Virginia Walk - someone I know had been trying to arrange a viewing but it is under offer. Nice little LA scheme.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2021)

Rets are going up Lambeth Council tenants can expect 1.5% increase in rents with Cabinet expected to approve price hike


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2021)

Lambeth news Motions on sustainability, public sector pay and Universal Credit all submitted ahead of January Lambeth Council Full Meeting


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 19, 2021)

I have only just become aware of this so apologies if it was already out there but the council now have a Facebook page









						Lambeth Council Democracy
					

Lambeth Council Democracy, London, United Kingdom. 55 likes. This is the official Facebook account for Lambeth Council Democracy. Here we will give you information about decisions being made by the...




					www.facebook.com
				




and a Twitter...



			https://twitter.com/LBLDemocracy


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I have only just become aware of this so apologies if it was already out there but the council now have a Facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone knew about the page!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 19, 2021)

editor said:


> I don't think anyone knew about the page!



, I only found out by accident when someone involved in it posted it on a private fb group about a local issue.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2021)

She's such a great MP


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2021)

Lambeth news Lambeth’s Labour councillors vote against a Universal Basic Income for Lambeth residents for the second time


----------



## Petcha (Jan 21, 2021)

editor said:


> She's such a great MP
> 
> View attachment 250314



I worked for Compass for a bit out near Heathrow. One of the main perks was free breakfast/lunches and dinners (if you worked late). Dont know why but that seems a little unfair.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth news Lambeth’s Labour councillors vote against a Universal Basic Income for Lambeth residents for the second time


What's he referring to when he says "They should follow the lead of other councils around the country who recognise what a difference it could make to local people’s lives." Are there trials ongoing at LA level?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2021)

Lambeth news 








						Lambeth launches their Food Poverty and Insecurity Action consultation – and want your feedback
					

Lambeth has today launched a consultation on their draft Lambeth Food Poverty and Insecurity Action for 2021 – 2024, and are inviting you to send in your views.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for making me aware of this. I've now seen some of the food parcels that Lambeth provide to vulnerable people and quite frankly they are shocking. Pot noodles, inappropriate food for the person, no variety, loads of 'stodge', even I'd find it difficult to cook a balanced meal with the ingredients. And at what cost to the council? I will definitely comment.


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Thanks for making me aware of this. I've now seen some of the food parcels that Lambeth provide to vulnerable people and quite frankly they are shocking. Pot noodles, inappropriate food for the person, no variety, loads of 'stodge', even I'd find it difficult to cook a balanced meal with the ingredients. And at what cost to the council? I will definitely comment.


Feel free to write a Buzz article if you want more people to know about it!


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth news
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read most of the action plan.

During first lockdown Lambeth did work well with voluntary groups to supply food to those in need.

I did volunteer at the Brixton Rec Food Hub run by the Council and Healthy Living Platfrom. The food given to people was good stuff.

The action plan is interesting on stats. Lambeth is right next to the City of London/ Mayfair etc but the levels of poverty are appaling.

Much has been made of the Red Wall deserting Labour and voting Tory. Inner London voted Corbyn but see nothing from Starmer on these loyal Labour voters. He would rather appease the Red Wall.

The Council "action" plan is much of nothing. Council will recognise its an issue , direct people to help etc. This is not much for a long draft policy.

Council recognise its due to inequality. But no analysis of why in a wealthy city like London this is so. New Labour aren't going to blame the structural reasons caused by Capitalism. Capitalism has been working fine. Inequality is part of how it works. But nothing in this long frustratingly tedious draft policy that gets to the point.

It is still depending on the vountary sector to do the hard work on the ground.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2021)

Lambeth patting their own backs



> *Nine apprentices join Homes for Lambeth bolstering investment in Lambeth’s communities
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2021)

Lambeth is fluttering their eyelashes at developers again Lambeth look for delivery partner for International House and Pop Brixton sites


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth is fluttering their eyelashes at developers again Lambeth look for delivery partner for International House and Pop Brixton sites



Read this today.

Very useful info.

Im not at all happy about International House.

This should imo be kept in Council ownership to supply affordable workspace. The use it is put to know. Council should stop flogging off land to developers.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth is fluttering their eyelashes at developers again Lambeth look for delivery partner for International House and Pop Brixton sites



The other thing I noticed was reference to Jo Negrini.

Some people might remember she was one of Lambeth Councils leading officers.

As Brixton Town Centre manager she saw her job as doing the Councils bidding. Making sure annoying residents were ignored if what they questioned/ said did not fit in what her masters the Council wanted.  The worst sort of on surface PC Council bureaucrat who is paid a lot and knows which side their bread is buttered.

On the back of her "success" in delivering projects for the Council she got to be Chief Executive of Croyden. On nice fat salary.

See her ingratiating herself with the Labour party establishment has meant she has come a cropper. From link in the Brixton Buzz piece.









						Bankrupt Croydon faces fresh inquiry into £66 million hole
					

An independent investigation into who was responsible for the risky property speculation that bankrupted Croydon Council and how they were allowed to get away with it has been initiated by the cross-party Local Government Association.




					www.standard.co.uk
				






> In the spotlight will be council leader Tony Newman, as well as Croydon’s chief executive Jo Negrini, who quit her lavishly paid £217,000 a year job in August after negotiating a controversial £440,000 pay-off from the council leadership


.

I am starting to loathe these kind of people. Its the kind of people Ive had to deal with over the years in Brixton. Grin and bear it. On big salaries.

Remember her saying to me once " the trouble with you is you like doing things on the outside". This was on basis I turned up to the Brixton  Town Centre meetings and asked questions ( after reading up on an issue) of the Council

Maybe she was right she got half a million. I havent got much to show for anything Ive done.

The inquiry will drag on and she will be alright.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2021)

The always good Inside Croydon has followed Jo Negrini career since Lambeth. Terming her "Negreedy". Very apt.

First article is early on in her career. Everything in this article rings true to me of my experience of how she behaved as a Council officer in Lambeth.









						Council CEO Negrini’s self-promotion is based on half-truths
					

STEVEN DOWNES, the editor of Inside Croydon, highlights the latest example of shameless self-promotion by the borough’s highest paid public servant You’d be forgiven if you missed it. T…




					insidecroydon.com
				






> Negrini clearly has no problem with this, though. Just as with any propagandist, going back to Goebbels, she understands that if you make the lie big enough and repeat it often enough, in the end enough people will believe it











						Investigation gets under way but left waiting for Negrini
					

CROYDON IN CRISIS: The terms of reference for an independent investigation into the disastrous decisions and mismanagement which led to the council going broke have been leaked to Inside Croydon. S…




					insidecroydon.com
				




Looks like she will get off with her nice pay off.



> “Negreedy” will get an invitation to be interviewed. But then the LGA’s investigator, Richard Penn, will have to wait to see whether the self-described “regeneration practitioner” will agree to take part in the process.



Ive seen how people like this have worked there way up in London as officers for the entrenched Labour Councils people like me vote for.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2021)

The thing about like Negrini is that the way local government works in some Labour Councils is that people like this will rise to the top.

Its the way that Labour Councils like Lambeth/ Newham/ Croydon work that is the problem.

The way that Councils are structured and the kind of behaviours that are rewarded is a systemic problem.

If it was not Negrini it would be someone similar.


----------



## jpdt19 (Feb 4, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Lambeth Council are difficult to deal with, we have a flat bought right to buy 32 years ago so we are considering a lease extension as we've 93 years on ours. There is a need to extend before it gets down to 80 years as the extension cost calculation changes to include "mariage value" for the Lessor. Also you will need to own for two years before you can extend, unless you can get the seller to extend as part of the sale and Lease assignment process, but that may be a step too far with Lambeth Council involved.
> Elam Close  is part of an estate and you will pay service charges to the Council for works to the estate  cleaning, gardening, maintenance, as well as work to the structure of your own building, external decorating, window renewals and roof repairs. The Council do Major Works in fits and starts and get robbed blind by their contractors then pass the cost on to you.
> In my involvement with Tenants and Residents, Area Forums, Leasehold Council, Major Works reviews and now the Leaseholder Association we have fought continually for better service, value for money and proper oversight for years.
> We do have some victories and I am probably known to many Council Officers as a serial complainer but my work gives me some advantages and we have a good group of people on our estate. Don't take on a Local Authority Leasehold unless you are prepared to spend a significant amount of time dealing with unreasonable systems run by people who are unable to see the damage they do.



Apologies for the minor thread derail.

Ricbake/Rushy I just wanted to v briefly thank you both for your posts on this subject in response to the enquiry. Very helpful. I find myself in a similar position, putting in an offer on a flat on Gresham road which is a Lambeth property and has I am told approx 92 years remaining so would want to renew. The block on the whole is tired and my professional eyes suggest will need external and common parts works in the next few years, so little concerned what I might be hit for given Lambeth's rep. Have contacted the block manager to enquire about future works but no response in the last week so not holding breath. Appreciate both of you sharing your experience.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2021)

Ask Jack a question at his online development chat 








						Lambeth Council leader Jack Hopkins sets out his priorities for development – and wants your questions, Fri 5th Feb 2021
					

Leader of Lambeth council, Jack Hopkins, will be delivering a Webinar this Friday on “Development in Lambeth”, where he will be setting out priorities for development in the borough and answering q…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Ask Jack a question at his online development chat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder if anyone will ask him about Nine Elms and affordable housing


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2021)

Well, this is nice and cosy Lambeth council leader Jack Hopkins buddies up with estate agents Foxtons


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2021)

Petition has been started to save International House ( next to the Rec) from being sold off.









						Save International House Brixton
					

We, the undersigned oppose Lambeth Council's short sited plans to demolish and redevelop International House.…




					www.gopetition.com
				












						Lambeth look for delivery partner for International House and Pop Brixton sites
					

Lambeth council are looking to appoint a delivery partner (read “Developer”) to implement the redevelopment of International House and the Pop Brixton site. The report on the procurement will be di…



					www.google.com
				




I've read the Council report. Council want to dispose of Pop and International House site to a developer.

They want to do a deal with a developer to build a mixed use development of housing/ workspace. With they say 50 per cent affordable housing.

International House is part of the proposed deal.

Officer report makes clear officers have decided that International House should be demolished.

I think Council should keep ownership of the building for its present use.

It is not a drain on Council resources as the organisation that are managing it are responsible for day to day maintenance and pay a rent to Council.

I want the Council to stop selling of its assets. Once they are sold they are gone for ever

Pop site and International house are separate sites. There is no need to out them together for disposal to developer.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2021)

Reading the report the Council have outline of how consultation will go for the "regeneration" of International House/ Pop Brixton site.

Council have already decided guidelines of amount of housing and workspace.

They have decided to put International House and Pop site together to be sold.

International House will be demolished.

First part of "consultation" will be Lambeth presenting community groups / residents with choice of developers. Lambeth will in end choose the developers who meets their requirements.

Part of developers remit will be community consultation as the scheme progresses

Council also want first refusal on acquiring the social housing for their subsiduary Homes For Lambeth.

The danger for community groups is to be drawn into this officer plan for "regeneration" of this site.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2021)

Here is report on giving the management of International house to third party.

The management body pay Council and take on board day to day maintenance:



> 2.6 The lease terms are as follows:
> Premises: The whole of International House
> Term: 5 years
> Outgoings: The Tenant is responsible for all property running costs including repairs
> ...



Given that International House is being put to good use at no cost to Council why are they thinking of disposing of the building?


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2021)

Lambeth making fat deals with Serco, FFS Lambeth to award scandal-hit outsourcing firm Serco a £118.7m waste contract


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi everyone,

The newly formed Adblock Lambeth Group is working to stop the installation of a large digital advertising screen on Brixton Road. You can read more about this and the reasons we are opposing the screen here on the adfree cities website.

Advertising in any form is, of course, trying to get your attention, but digital billboards with rapidly changing images are perfecting the art of attention-grabbing. This cannot be good the safety of anyone using the road or walking alongside it.

If you would like to object, you can do so in about 5 minutes through the Lambeth Council website here. The blog gives some tips on things that the council consider to be legitimate objections. You can also sign our petition here.

Thanks very much for taking the time to read this.

Christopher
Adblock Lambeth


----------



## hypernormalized (Feb 10, 2021)

Christopher,

Many thanks for bringing this to our attention. Having lived nearby these billboards before and interacted with them both as a pedestrian and motorist I am in no doubt that they are dangerous and distracting.

I have registered my concern against the application.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2021)

Adblock Lambeth said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The newly formed Adblock Lambeth Group is working to stop the installation of a large digital advertising screen on Brixton Road. You can read more about this and the reasons we are opposing the screen here on the adfree cities website.
> 
> ...


Man, that's a monster too:


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2021)

editor said:


> Man, that's a monster too:
> 
> View attachment 253673


Who owns the site as a matter of interest?
Back in neanderthal times those three large properties were publicly owned wrecks, then seemed to be being done up for shared ownership flats with the blessing of the health authority. The flats themselves don't control the front garden land use - it has to be the freeholder.
I think it's about time the Land Registry was free to use like companies house.
Would be nice to know who is profiting from billboard advertising spam like this.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2021)

Behold! A £6,000 'parklet'


----------



## wurlycurly (Feb 11, 2021)

I watched it being assembled, took very little time.  Utterly bizarre that it cost £5,000.  It's also pretty ugly and very flimsy.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> I watched it being assembled, took very little time.  Utterly bizarre that it cost £5,000.  It's also pretty ugly and very flimsy.


It really is quite unpleasant to look at.  Still, it might be handy for the street drinkers (although they'll probably quickly get moved on very quickly)


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2021)

I see that for all our problems with the redoubtable KH, the new(ish) Vauxhall MP, Florence Ashamoli, has managed to get a mention in Private Eye's Rotten Boroughs (council allowances section.)

Seems Florence - ex Lambeth Council Brixton Hill, ex Lambeth and Southwark GLA member felt moved to claim £19,514 expenses from the GLA despite being the MP for Vauxhall from December 16th 2019.   

Was this one her secretary slipped in in error - or was she just running late?


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2021)

This is my kind of MP! What Unions Can Do For Us – free online meeting with Bell Ribeiro-Addy and Zarah Sultana, Weds 17th Feb 2021


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2021)

editor said:


> This is my kind of MP! What Unions Can Do For Us – free online meeting with Bell Ribeiro-Addy and Zarah Sultana, Weds 17th Feb 2021



I really wish my Lambeth Cllrs were more like this.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2021)

Lambeth news Petition demands that Lambeth Council revoke its decision to enter a contract with Serco Group PLC


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2021)

Lambeth news Black-led voluntary organisation The Village HQ battle Lambeth’s winding down order


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2021)

Today Today: have your say on addressing Food Poverty and Food Insecurity in Lambeth, Tues 23rd Feb 2021


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 24, 2021)

Mayoral antics..... 


			Lambeth mayor’s chain of office going on show in museum’s Covid collection... after he made home-made version during lockdown


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2021)

Lambeth news Have your say: Lambeth Council consultations currently open for your comments


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2021)

Lambeth update Lambeth Labour Budget proposes maximum Council Tax increase whilst opposition Green party accuses Cabinet of siphoning public money for party funds


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth update Lambeth Labour Budget proposes maximum Council Tax increase whilst opposition Green party accuses Cabinet of siphoning public money for party funds



Did I get this right some Labour Cllrs are sending part of there hefty allowances directly to the party?

I do think this should not be allowed.

Agree with Greens that the Cabinet system should be replaced with return to Committee system.

BTW I think editor and Tricky Skills plus the other contributors do a great job. Brixton Buzz is an invaluable independent info/ news resource. 

So Ive set up monthly donation. 

If enough people set up small monthly donation it will help to keep Brixton Buzz going.

Needs to be remembered as the article shows that Lambeth Council has a 2.6 million propaganda communications budget. 

An Independent news outlet like the Buzz does not have this.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2021)

Quids in!









						Twenty-Four staff members earning £100,000+ at Lambeth Council with Chief Executive Andrew Travers pulling in £185,000
					

Twenty-four staff members at Lambeth Council are paid an annual salary of £100,000 or more. Chief Executive Andrew Travers is able to pocket £185,000 per year from his position.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Feb 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Quids in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The days of star salary chief execs came in 25 years ago. Starting in Lambeth really with Heather Rabbats (1995-2000)
She had to be offered £250,000 to encourage her to come to Lambeth apparently. Derrick Anderson was also on £250,000 I believe from 2006 to 2014.

What is interesting from the Brixton Buzz article is how the big rewards are now shared more evenly and to a larger pool of people.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Quids in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I don't see the justification for these high salaries. When the average Lambeth resident is on a lot less.

Also I wonder why Labour Cllrs defend senior officers so much. These officers rake in so much to sit at desks all day. Given that they get this is it to much to ask that Cllrs stick up for residents rather than the well paid bureaucracy?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Personally I don't see the justification for these high salaries. When the average Lambeth resident is on a lot less.
> 
> Also I wonder why Labour Cllrs defend senior officers so much. These officers rake in so much to sit at desks all day. Given that they get this is it to much to ask that Cllrs stick up for residents rather than the well paid bureaucracy?


The classic explanation for why its difficult to tackle corruption in places like Nigeria has been that people tend to think they may be the next lucky one.
This logic can be extended to people who are councillors and those who are council officers. They have an affinity as to what financial rewards they aspire to.
And there is also a revolving door - councillors do sometimes end up as officers in neighbouring boroughs and vice versa.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2021)

CH1 said:


> The days of star salary chief execs came in 25 years ago. Starting in Lambeth really with Heather Rabbats (1995-2000)
> She had to be offered £250,000 to encourage her to come to Lambeth apparently. Derrick Anderson was also on £250,000 I believe from 2006 to 2014.
> 
> What is interesting from the Brixton Buzz article is how the big rewards are now shared more evenly and to a larger pool of people.



Id forgotten how Heather Rabbats was the kind of thrusting new class of senior officers that New Labour liked.

Even though the then leader Cllr Jim Dickson had reservations by the end.

I find it nauseating that this New Labour generation of forward thinking officers did so well out of the New Labour years.

Self promoting, hob nobbing with the modernising New Labour project. 

On actual practise she was not called the "Terminator" for nothing. Under her swathes of Council services were outsourced.

She left to go onto higher things as part of the new political establishment.

Sue Foster is another who did well out of New Labour.









						Heather Rabbatts: The terminator in see-through heels
					

She's the country's most famous - in fact, only famous - local authority chief. Now that she's quitting, Simon Hattenstone asks what she's really achieved




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 28, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> .She left to go onto higher things as part of the new political establishment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and also Millwall FC.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 28, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Id forgotten how Heather Rabbats was the kind of thrusting new class of senior officers that New Labour liked.
> 
> Even though the then leader Cllr Jim Dickson had reservations by the end.
> 
> ...


I have an alternative theory anout Heather Rabbatts. I think that new Labour wanted a completely fresh approach, and Henry Gilby  the existing CEO was the ultimate insider. He knew everything about every aspect of the council, and the councillors knew very little.

There is another point too. The impression I had was that Gilby was clinging to his Chief Exec post like a limpet - as indeed anyone would.
This Independent newspaper comment is interst - especially for those who don't remember the panicky atmosphere





						Local Elections: Labour under threat amid financial chaos
					

ONE POLITICIAN will wake up on 6 May and might begin to wonder what on earth he or she has done. That person will be in charge of Lambeth, arguably the worst-run local authority in Britain.




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> The other thing I noticed was reference to Jo Negrini.
> 
> Some people might remember she was one of Lambeth Councils leading officers.
> 
> ...



She shat the bed in Streatham too, almost let Tesco walk away with providing no social housing, & got violently defensive when called on it at meetings with residents & local groups.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Here is report on giving the management of International house to third party.
> 
> The management body pay Council and take on board day to day maintenance:
> 
> ...



Short-term gain/money in the council coffers, plus being able to boast that HfL has "developed" housing there. 
It's fucking stupid. Lambeth are taking services back in-house from all points of the compass, so will require more staff, & more office space. Retaining International House seems like a no-brainer to this Council Tax-payer.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I really wish my Lambeth Cllrs were more like this.



Chance would be a fine thing!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Quids in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Given Travers' absolutely fuck-up of a sojourn at Barnet, he should in no way have been offered the Lambeth job in the 1st place. Having attended meetings where he sat in, I can see why some Barnet cllrs nicknamed him "Sleepy". The man is either knackered all the time, or is narcoleptic.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

CH1 said:


> The days of star salary chief execs came in 25 years ago. Starting in Lambeth really with Heather Rabbats (1995-2000)
> She had to be offered £250,000 to encourage her to come to Lambeth apparently. Derrick Anderson was also on £250,000 I believe from 2006 to 2014.
> 
> What is interesting from the Brixton Buzz article is how the big rewards are now shared more evenly and to a larger pool of people.



Having chatted with a mate who is director-level in another London borough, he says that Lambeth have to pay a premium, because so many upper-level managers aren't prepared to work for them - that's how bad the borough's reputation is for chewing people up.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 3, 2021)

Refreshing honesty from Lambeth about affordable homes.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Short-term gain/money in the council coffers, plus being able to boast that HfL has "developed" housing there.
> It's fucking stupid. Lambeth are taking services back in-house from all points of the compass, so will require more staff, & more office space. Retaining International House seems like a no-brainer to this Council Tax-payer.



That is a good point. Lambeth might find in future they need some more office space due to taking services back inhouse.

At recent meeting of Brixton Neighbourhood Forum the officers presented the proposals for International House and Pop site.

I asked what was wrong with International House. Was told the plant etc was at end of life and needed replacing. I said Id heard the lifts had been replaced. Answer was oh yes but all the windows need replacing.

Council had done a lot of maintenance work as they used it for temporary offices when the new Town Hall had been built. I knew about this. Officer assumed I didn't.

After meeting someone told me that the windows of International House are built from anodised aluminium. Like all the details of the Rec/ International House buildings they were high spec and built to last.

What I got from all this is that International House is useable building. That officers have been told to tell residents its in bad shape when it is not.. So just pluck things out of thin air to say at meetings.

I don't blame officers who attend meetings. They have been given job to sell this to local community.

The other fiction is the usual one trotted out- Nothing is decided yet.

When unofficially it has.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 4, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> That is a good point. Lambeth might find in future they need some more office space due to taking services back inhouse.
> 
> At recent meeting of Brixton Neighbourhood Forum the officers presented the proposals for International House and Pop site.
> 
> ...



Your source is correct that IH has anodised ali frames. If the officer is saying that the panes need replacing, or require new seals, that's pish money - standard building maintenance costs, especially as you can replace on a pane by pane basis.



> What I got from all this is that International House is useable building. That officers have been told to tell residents its in bad shape when it is not.. So just pluck things out of thin air to say at meetings.



I'm pretty much used to officers doing the "plucked out of their arse" thing at every meeting, regardless of the subject. Now, if an officer - especially middle management or above - starts _spieling_ at me, I pull them up, & ask them to talk about what they actually know.


> I don't blame officers who attend meetings. They have been given job to sell this to local community.



They're complicit in deception that invariably ends up costing Lambeth residents money, so I absolutely blame them. It's unprofessional.



> The other fiction is the usual one trotted out- Nothing is decided yet.
> 
> When unofficially it has.



That goes without saying. We're well aware here on Cressingham that when we were told "nothing is decided" in 2013, it meant "we've already made our decision, & now we have to bully you into going along with it". There's a whole culture of this in local authorities, although Lambeth & Southwark are particularly egregious examples that aren't helped by having cllrs who are gutless in the face of the whip, & cabinets who operate in a manner more akin to a big business board cabal, than to a group of officials elected to enact the public will.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2021)

Lambeth budget news Lambeth Labour Budget passed at Full Council meeting with 1.99% increase in Council Tax


----------



## Selector (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello, I'm new to these boards so it's highly likely I'm posting in the wrong place.
I live in one of three high-rise council blocks on Kennington Road that received.notice in November (in the middle of the second lockdown) that our gas supply for cooking is to be permanently removed, after over thirty years of uninterrupted supply. While health and safety is the reason given, I suspect a more honest reason is the financial cost of replacing the gas risers in the buildings which are now up for renewal.
The national gas supplier, Cadent, (and not Lambeth who are responsible for pipes within dwellings) are responsible for maintaining and replacing gas risers. (Cadent are offering compensation to pay for replacement electric cooking appliances). 
I suspect Cadent informed Lambeth that some building safety work was required before risers could be upgraded and between the two of them, they've agreed to withdraw supply of a major utility, instead of spending the required money on the buildings.
All this without consultation or reference to the consumers who'll be affected. Summary disconnection, in effect. Affecting more than 170 dwellings and, I suspect, over 300 people.
I'm wondering if any other Lambeth residents have experienced this or if anyone knows of any successful complaints/protests against this kinda heavy handed behaviour?
Thanks for listening.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2021)

Selector said:


> Hello, I'm new to these boards so it's highly likely I'm posting in the wrong place.
> I live in one of three high-rise council blocks on Kennington Road that received.notice in November (in the middle of the second lockdown) that our gas supply for cooking is to be permanently removed, after over thirty years of uninterrupted supply. While health and safety is the reason given, I suspect a more honest reason is the financial cost of replacing the gas risers in the buildings which are now up for renewal.
> The national gas supplier, Cadent, (and not Lambeth who are responsible for pipes within dwellings) are responsible for maintaining and replacing gas risers. (Cadent are offering compensation to pay for replacement electric cooking appliances).
> I suspect Cadent informed Lambeth that some building safety work was required before risers could be upgraded and between the two of them, they've agreed to withdraw supply of a major utility, instead of spending the required money on the buildings.
> ...


Have you tried contacting your local councillor?


----------



## Selector (Mar 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Have you tried contacting your local councillor?


Thanks for your prompt reply.
I'm leaning more towards my MP as I cannot help believing local councillors must be aware of the situation (and may even have been involved in its approval).
Without making excuses, lockdown has not been kind for me. I rarely leave home and have been in almost completely isolation since April. And I've hardly been online either.
But those few times I have been online, I'm
mostly surprised at the absence of similar situations re gas removal - nationwide.
I plan to lodge a formal complaint with the council (it's taken me five days to draft one) and copy in my MP and CAB. But thought I'd check here (found your site today looking for and failing to find North Lambeth Housing Forum), in case anyone knew of any more meat I might add to the bone before submission.
I've spoken to three tenants with similar concerns, all feeling railroaded and obligated. It's the deafening silence that's raising the biggest red flag. (Nothing on social media, local press, etc).
Tried TRA but they're primarily leaseholders, not driven to support major works projects for fear of being lumbered with costs.
Thanks, again.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2021)

Selector said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> I'm leaning more towards my MP as I cannot help believing local councillors must be aware of the situation (and may even have been involved in its approval).
> Without making excuses, lockdown has not been kind for me. I rarely leave home and have been in almost completely isolation since April. And I've hardly been online either.
> But those few times I have been online, I'm
> ...


Not all councillors are the same. I really think this should be your first port of call, if only to eliminate them as useless!


----------



## Selector (Mar 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Not all councillors are the same. I really think this should be your first port of call, if only to eliminate them as useless!


Thank you.
I'll copy my councillor in too.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 4, 2021)

Selector said:


> Thank you.
> I'll copy my councillor in too.


There should be a Major Works section 20 notice somewhere or some internal documents in Lambeth on their costs analysis of the works...


----------



## Selector (Mar 4, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> There should be a Major Works section 20 notice somewhere or some internal documents in Lambeth on their costs analysis of the works...


Thank you


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 4, 2021)

Selector said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> I'm leaning more towards my MP as I cannot help believing local councillors must be aware of the situation (and may even have been involved in its approval).
> Without making excuses, lockdown has not been kind for me. I rarely leave home and have been in almost completely isolation since April. And I've hardly been online either.
> But those few times I have been online, I'm
> ...



Local Cllrs might not be aware of this. A lot happens in Councils by the Council bureaucracy. If you tell the local Cllrs about this they should request more informtion from Council officers. As Cllrs officers have to reply to them.

I agree with Ed contact Cllrs first. If no joy with them then contact MP. An  MP is likely to ask if you have told local Cllrs about your problem. 

Cooking with electricity is likely to cost more at this time. So another issue is cost.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 5, 2021)

I totally sympathise with the feeling of being railroaded. Why Lambeth can't communicate with people like a grown up professional is beyond me. But before you invest a lot of time in it, would electric cooking be terrible? Given the choice I would never have had an old style electric hob over gas but, since moving to a home with no gas, now use induction and love it. My understanding is that which is the cheaper is not constant, it varies with energy price fluctuations. Induction is safer, greener and much easier to clean. It is not everyone's bag but it is very responsive and easy to cook with. Looks like gas boilers are likely to be phased out in favour of electric shortly and I suspect that will extend to all appliances as govt tries to meet carbon targets. If Cadent are going to pay towards new appliances might it be worth thinking about going with it.


----------



## Southlondon (Mar 5, 2021)

It’s right to contact your councillors first because it’s a council issue and the MP will only forward it onto them for a response anyway. The lack of consultation on something of that scale sounds bad


Selector said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> I'm leaning more towards my MP as I cannot help believing local councillors must be aware of the situation (and may even have been involved in its approval).
> Without making excuses, lockdown has not been kind for me. I rarely leave home and have been in almost completely isolation since April. And I've hardly been online either.
> But those few times I have been online, I'm
> ...


The advice about contacting your councillors in the first instance is correct because it’s a council issue so the MP would have to pass it on to then to respond anyway. I’m surprised there was no consultation so it’s worth double checking with the TRA to confirm there definitely wasn’t one, then you could be clear in your complaint to the council. It’s also true that going forward all of us will have to get used to electric over gas because of the climate crisis, so that night also be part of their reasoning, but I’d wait to get a response from the council and then talk to your neighbors and see what others think. I would imagine more would be in favour of the swap to electric than not though to be honest because of the environmental impact


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

Disgraceful Lambeth Council to go ahead with Serco Ltd for waste services, despite Green Party calls to review


----------



## CH1 (Mar 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Disgraceful Lambeth Council to go ahead with Serco Ltd for waste services, despite Green Party calls to review


There is some more information here Serco poised for £118m Lambeth waste contract  - letsrecycle.com

I only looked it up because of the Channel Four documentary alleging much recycling stuff is actually burnt - nationwide.
I know Veolia run the SELCHP facility at Millwall and also one in Bromley, so it is said.

I have been to Veolia's recycling facilities in  Southwark and Wandsworth - the lattrer serving us currently.

According to the article I have posted Serco do rubbish in Richmond and Hammersmith.
Post COVID I would like to inspect their facilities.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 8, 2021)

Selector said:


> Thank you


Even if the TRA is Leaseholder centric, the constitution on which it is set up demands that it should be inclusive and open to all residents. They will certainly be aware of the history of any consultations, particularly as Leaseholders who will have been informed about Section 20 notices warning them of costs. 
This will be an M&E project perhaps in the remit of Errol Jattor in the North Area Office on Kennington Lane. If not him, he should know who. Cadent may well have a conversation with you if you can find the right people to contact.
Good luck


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi everyone - I'm pleased to say that we were succesful in our opposition to the proposed digital billboard on Brixton Road. There were over 40 objections submitted and we collected more than 200 signatures for our petition. Thanks to all of you who signed or objected last month - your contribution was invaluable. The decision can be found here:



			https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/files/063D9B9FEA3B1E02D44FA05460516684/pdf/21_00140_ADV-DELEGATED_REPORT-2635301.pdf
		


I'll keep you updated on any future Adblock Lambeth projects.

Many thanks

Christopher
Adblock Lambeth


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2021)

Adblock Lambeth said:


> Hi everyone - I'm pleased to say that we were succesful in our opposition to the proposed digital billboard on Brixton Road. There were over 40 objections submitted and we collected more than 200 signatures for our petition. Thanks to all of you who signed or objected last month - your contribution was invaluable. The decision can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says: 



> *Document Unavailable*
> This document is unavailable for viewing at this time.


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Mar 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Says:



Sorry about that - the website is being odd. Try this link and then view the 'delegated report' at the top of the list.






						21/00140/ADV     |              Removal of existing internally illuminated static advertisement panel and its replacement with an internally illuminated digital LED advertisement display panel.                    |                                    
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2021)

Lambeth update Have your say: Lambeth Council consultations currently open for your comments – March 2021 onwards


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 31, 2021)

Had a quick look on the council website but haven't seen any sign of councillors quitting in order to run their by election with the Assembly/Mayoral one in May.

I have to say I had assumed someone would, just as a feeling.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

The co-op council in action! Lambeth Council refuses to publish petition asking residents if they would like to ditch the Cabinet system of local government


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> The co-op council in action! Lambeth Council refuses to publish petition asking residents if they would like to ditch the Cabinet system of local government


Is it really a year long petition?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> The co-op council in action! Lambeth Council refuses to publish petition asking residents if they would like to ditch the Cabinet system of local government


 
If true the Council refusal to host petition on its own website is a bad sign.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2021)

editor said:


> The co-op council in action! Lambeth Council refuses to publish petition asking residents if they would like to ditch the Cabinet system of local government


 I've emailed local Labour Cllrs about this. 

I want to ditch Cabinet system. Glad One Lambeth are doing this.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 10, 2021)

Don’t agree with them on traffic things, but they’re people’s audit and cressingham aren’t they, so have my support.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2021)

This is really worth a read Homes for Lambeth celebrates ‘success’ at being shortlisted for an industry award whilst residents continue to resist estate regeneration


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 18, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Don’t agree with them on traffic things, but they’re people’s audit and cressingham aren’t they, so have my support.



Thank you.
Please don't take OneLambeth's LTN stance as indicative of the position that either Save Cressingham or People's Audit have. It's a bit more complex/confused than that!


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2021)

Cosy! Lambeth councillor Jim Dickson and Lambeth Council’s chumocracy


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2021)

editor said:


> Cosy! Lambeth councillor Jim Dickson and Lambeth Council’s chumocracy


I thought Four Communications normally dealt with property developers. At least that has been the impression given here over the last ten years with the regeneration at the Elephant.
Maybe property is slowing down.
But the contract fee for this HIV advertising seems very large.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2021)

New mayor

Lambeth news Cllr Annie Gallop elected Mayor of Lambeth with the Ebony Horse Club at Loughborough Junction nominated as her chosen charity


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2021)

Local politics brixtonbuzz.com/2021/04/green-opposition-group-at-lambeth-council-repeat-call-to-replace-the-progress-cabinet-with-a-system-of-local-committees/


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 23, 2021)

Someone told me yesterday that Lambeth don't own any of their own buildings any more. Is that true?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 25, 2021)

editor said:


> New mayor
> 
> Lambeth news Cllr Annie Gallop elected Mayor of Lambeth with the Ebony Horse Club at Loughborough Junction nominated as her chosen charity



Our Mayors continue to surprise me with their absolute ineffectual uselessness, although Normal did make himself look a MAAAAHHHHHOOOOOOOSIVE cunt with his graffiti accusations.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 25, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Someone told me yesterday that Lambeth don't own any of their own buildings any more. Is that true?



Not quite. 

They still own the office buildings that no-one wanted to buy.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Someone told me yesterday that Lambeth don't own any of their own buildings any more. Is that true?



They still own International House behind the Brixton Rec. They are planning to dispose of it in long term. Which I object to. Its presently being used as a temporary affordable workspace. I think it should stay as that.


----------



## Brainaddict (Apr 25, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> They still own International House behind the Brixton Rec. They are planning to dispose of it in long term. Which I object to. Its presently being used as a temporary affordable workspace. I think it should stay as that.


I just love that every capitalist investor in the world has decided that the best short, medium and long term investment you can make is property, and the canny entrepreneurs at Lambeth Council have decided...to sell everything. The stupidity is awe-inspiring.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> I just love that every capitalist investor in the world has decided that the best short, medium and long term investment you can make is property, and the canny entrepreneurs at Lambeth Council have decided...to sell everything. The stupidity is awe-inspiring.



Glad you are saying this. 

Repeatedly at consultation meetings with Council I've said they should stop selling off assets they have. Land and buildings. As this is only leverage they have over future development in Lambeth. 

For this I'm considered not "sensible". This was actually said to me.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 26, 2021)

What actually are the mechanics of these petitions?  Has anyone here looked into the law or been involved in similar attempts before? Because presumably if possible Lambeth Labour/Council will try and discount any third party website petition with a handwave if they can


----------



## BusLanes (May 10, 2021)

Jack Hopkins has announced he's standing down as Council leader and Labour group leader. He has not mentioned anything about standing down as a councillor, but I suspect he won't stand for re-election next year. He initially wasn't for 2018 either


----------



## editor (May 10, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Jack Hopkins has announced he's standing down as Council leader and Labour group leader. He has not mentioned anything about standing down as a councillor, but I suspect he won't stand for re-election next year. He initially wasn't for 2018 either


Pretty sure this eulogy won't be going in his scrapbook 










						Cllr Jack Hopkins quits as Leader of Lambeth Council as fellow Progress candidates line up pitches to take over at the Town Hall
					

Cllr Jack Hopkins has announced that he is standing down as Leader of Lambeth Council after only two years in the job.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (May 10, 2021)

We need a  bit of this in Lambeth Sheffield Council to move to committee based model after referendum | ITV News


----------



## Cold Harbour (May 10, 2021)

This also happened today: 

Lambeth  Council and Met Police found guilty of breaching the human rights of Black leaders - highly unimpressive.


----------



## BusLanes (May 12, 2021)

CH1 said:


> We need a  bit of this in Lambeth Sheffield Council to move to committee based model after referendum | ITV News



Interesting 

I took a look at the campaign group - Referendum FAQs - It's Our City Sheffield


----------



## BusLanes (May 12, 2021)

Looking at the One Lambeth petition, it's had 282 signatories since it started in early April. Whilst I appreciate these things are hard work, that to me demonstrates that it either isn't a popular cause or they are not doing a good job of pushing it out.

Now the elections and pandemic may explain that, but they, or someone, are going to have to somehow step up the campaign if it's going to go anywhere.


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Looking at the One Lambeth petition, it's had 282 signatories since it started in early April. Whilst I appreciate these things are hard work, that to me demonstrates that it either isn't a popular cause or they are not doing a good job of pushing it out.
> 
> Now the elections and pandemic may explain that, but they, or someone, are going to have to somehow step up the campaign if it's going to go anywhere.


I would have thought the only way to get a referendum lik tht in Lambeth is to completely separate the referendum issue from the LTN issue.
My impression is that OneLambeth sprung from LTN situation - and their espousal of committee local government is one string to their bow, made up of many other arguments about injustices, ineffectiveness at achieving the goal, discrimination etc etc.

If we had a vote on the committee system vs cabinet dictat I would like it to be a pure choice.


----------



## BusLanes (May 12, 2021)

Yeah that's my inclination too. If it's run by One Lambeth then it's always going to be tainted. Which is fine if OL get the signatures anyway. But if it is the start of the process then it might be better to create a wider group and if they want to get involved with it they join.


----------



## BusLanes (May 14, 2021)

In Assembly news, Labour wasn't happy with the division of the committee chair roles and so withdrew from negotiations, so the Greens, Cons and Libs divided them up without them. I know almost nothing about the Assembly, like most people I suspect, but I believe most years the parties have an arrangement - not always with all of the parties. 

Anyway, Labour's many Lambeth and London people spent the morning on Twitter claiming it was the Coalition Mk2 but with the Greens now. The Greens/Cons/Libs later gave their version of events and said the proposal put to Labour had been 5 for them, 4 for the Tories, 1 each for the Greens and Lib Dems for the first year.

Presumably Labour wanted more chair roles? But given they have 11/25 seats, that seems a bit off.


----------



## CH1 (May 14, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> In Assembly news, Labour wasn't happy with the division of the committee chair roles and so withdrew from negotiations, so the Greens, Cons and Libs divided them up without them. I know almost nothing about the Assembly, like most people I suspect, but I believe most years the parties have an arrangement - not always with all of the parties.
> 
> Anyway, Labour's many Lambeth and London people spent the morning on Twitter claiming it was the Coalition Mk2 but with the Greens now. The Greens/Cons/Libs later gave their version of events and said the proposal put to Labour had been 5 for them, 4 for the Tories, 1 each for the Greens and Lib Dems for the first year.
> 
> Presumably Labour wanted more chair roles? But given they have 11/25 seats, that seems a bit off.


Does the assembly have any powers?
I sometimes watch Mayor's Question Time on BBC Parliament.
It is like a slow-moving and sometimes more acrimonious PMQs.
Sound and fury signifying nothing? - Macbeth apparently.


----------



## BusLanes (May 14, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Does the assembly have any powers?
> I sometimes watch Mayor's Question Time on BBC Parliament.
> It is like a slow-moving and sometimes more acrimonious PMQs.
> Sound and fury signifying nothing? - Macbeth apparently.



Yeah well that is the question isn't it - who knows what their powers are!


----------



## BusLanes (May 15, 2021)

Ok the Greens have said on Twitter today that Labour was insistent on getting the transportation chair role and the Greens wanted it too. Possibly due to fair of scrutiny on Silverton/Crossrail and other TfL issues.

Pidgeon got the role but I believe she had it before so presumably knows what she's doing


----------



## Tulster218 (May 15, 2021)

Here's the meeting. The Labour Party was out maneuvered. It's just politics.


----------



## Gramsci (May 15, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> In Assembly news, Labour wasn't happy with the division of the committee chair roles and so withdrew from negotiations, so the Greens, Cons and Libs divided them up without them. I know almost nothing about the Assembly, like most people I suspect, but I believe most years the parties have an arrangement - not always with all of the parties.
> 
> Anyway, Labour's many Lambeth and London people spent the morning on Twitter claiming it was the Coalition Mk2 but with the Greens now. The Greens/Cons/Libs later gave their version of events and said the proposal put to Labour had been 5 for them, 4 for the Tories, 1 each for the Greens and Lib Dems for the first year.
> 
> Presumably Labour wanted more chair roles? But given they have 11/25 seats, that seems a bit off.



I saw that as well. Labour trying to make out this was a coalition. When it isn't.

My take on it is that opposition parties wanted more scrutiny of Labour Mayor decisions in assembly.

Which means in practice getting Chairs of the committees.

So I don't buy Labour argument that this is a coalition.

I think more scrutiny is a good thing.


----------



## BusLanes (May 16, 2021)

Huh, well this is a bit of a surprise. I hadn't heard any rumours about why he quit so was wondering if there was anything more to it or if it was him just moving on like he planned in 2018









						Lambeth Labour council leader faces sexual harassment probe
					

London councillor, who resigned from post last week, is accused of sexual harassment and unwanted touching




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (May 16, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Huh, well this is a bit of a surprise. I hadn't heard any rumours about why he quit so was wondering if there was anything more to it or if it was him just moving on like he planned in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To anyone who knows Jack Hopkins's nickname, this can't come as a surprise.


----------



## BusLanes (May 16, 2021)

editor said:


> To anyone who knows Jack Hopkins's nickname, this can't come as a surprise.



I know his nickname but it still was a bit surprising - I would have assumed rumours would have been flying by now too


----------



## editor (May 16, 2021)

And Buzzed...
Lambeth Council Leader facing Labour Party investigation over allegation of sexual harassment according to Guardian report


----------



## cuppa tee (May 16, 2021)

editor said:


> To anyone who knows Jack Hopkins's nickname, this can't come as a surprise.



...what’s his nickname ?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...what’s his nickname ?


I don't think it's appropriate to mention it here - unless the case goes against him!


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Huh, well this is a bit of a surprise. I hadn't heard any rumours about why he quit so was wondering if there was anything more to it or if it was him just moving on like he planned in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gobsmacked actually. And I don't know Jack Hopkins or his nickname.

If you look at the bottom of that Guardian article there is an affinity tree to find similar articles.
Click on "Sexual harassment" and literally pages upon pages come up.

I myself was greatly disturbed at the enormous coverage given in the Guardian exclusive about Noel Clarke. Tampering with one's memories of Dr Who must come close to misbehaviour in church to some.

I guess what I'm questioning here is the new role the Guardian has assumed as the moral guardian or spokespaper for the Me Too movement.

Obviously we don't know what will happen in the case of Jack Hopkins - but we do know what has happened to Alex Salmond - now reduced to a chat show host on Russia Today, despite being cleared of all charges.

I think Brixton House ought to consider a spectacular opening revival - "The Crucible".

Meanwhile here is the Daily Telegraph today on hugging


----------



## nagapie (May 17, 2021)

Can't say I'd be sad NOT to see Councillor Hopkins assisting in the mayor's office, given his past record on how to improve life for his constituents. We're already dealing with a mayor's office who seem to pass any old planning applications, only to have them recalled and reconsidered. Hardly instills confidence.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Can't say I'd be sad NOT to see Councillor Hopkins assisting in the mayor's office, given his past record on how to improve life for his constituents. We're already dealing with a mayor's office who seem to pass any old planning applications, only to have them recalled and reconsidered. Hardly instills confidence.


Fuck Jack Hopkins and his arrogant Blairite, property developer agenda.


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Can't say I'd be sad NOT to see Councillor Hopkins assisting in the mayor's office, given his past record on how to improve life for his constituents. We're already dealing with a mayor's office who seem to pass any old planning applications, only to have them recalled and reconsidered. Hardly instills confidence.


Is the planning issue the Mayor's in reality? I thought Andrew Boff previously signed stuff off (for the GLA which seems to be the Mayor). Boff is now GLA chair, but he is still chair of the Planning and Regeneration Committee. Sian Berry is vice-chair.

It would be nice to have some transparency on this Mayoral planning process. One feels almost like Johnny Depp waiting for the Royal Courts of Justice to strike you down.


----------



## BusLanes (May 19, 2021)

I just became aware, incidentally, that the former head of NHS England, Simon Stevens is now both a Lord (which apparently is odd by itself) AND he is a former Labour councillor for Angell Ward - of the 98-02 cohort.


----------



## CH1 (May 19, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> I just became aware, incidentally, that the former head of NHS England, Simon Stevens is now both a Lord (which apparently is odd by itself) AND he is a former Labour councillor for Angell Ward - of the 98-02 cohort.


Interesting career he's had. Don't jump the gun - he will not be a Lord until his retirement as CEO on 31st July.
What a pity I didn't meet him when he was my ward councillor!

This appreciation in "The Lancet" in 2014 gives some flavour of the man, or at least his sales prospectus:

From the moment David Nicholson stepped down as Chief Executive of NHS England, there seemed to be only one name in the frame as his successor. Yet Simon Stevens, then president of the global health division of United Health in the USA but a decade earlier policy adviser to Labour Health Secretary Alan Milburn and Prime Minister Tony Blair, might on paper have looked like a problematic choice to take charge of that most publicly beloved and politically sensitive of institutions, the National Health Service (NHS).

But his reputation was such that the job was his to turn down, which some might have expected given the challenges facing the NHS and his successful and settled life with his family in the USA. After leaving Oxford and Strathclyde universities, and with a year's break as a Harkness Fellow in the New York State Health Department, he spent 15 years in the NHS—“my heart is in the NHS”, he says—and in UK public services. The past decade, working internationally, has been enjoyable, he says, “but I think there was a sense that the NHS is at a defining moment and so, given I care a lot about the NHS and love a challenge, in the end I decided yes, I'd do it—with my eyes open, recognising that these are challenging times but I do think it is possible to get it right for the NHS”.

Expectations are unreasonably high, says Chris Ham, Chief Executive of the King's Fund. “I think that's difficult both for him and for the NHS because even with the big brain and the huge effort and the other things that he brings to the job, we're going to face 3, 4, 5, 6 years of huge obstacles…and there's only so much one person can do even if he surrounds himself with some very talented able people.”

Stevens, just a few weeks into the job, is upbeat. Any notion that the NHS is failing is wrong, he says. “The quality of care has probably never been higher. The satisfaction that our patients have is in the zone of being an all-time post-war high. Net public satisfaction with the NHS was around a third in 1983 and is now somewhere between three fifths and two thirds—and we are in year 5 of the longest period of austerity that the NHS has ever seen, so actually it's a huge achievement.” Greater transparency in the wake of the Mid-Staffordshire scandal might expose problems, but that is how you find out what needs to change, he says.

England is, he says, too big for centralised control of health care. His remarks on keeping smaller hospitals open might have made some think reconfiguration was off the agenda, but it's not so. Reorganisation of stroke services has been a success and he believes concentrating trauma into 40–70 centres will be, but one size does not fit all. “I think you can argue there are five or six different care models that might work well in different parts of England and so we're going to be having structured conversations in different parts of the country about which of those five or six local communities and clinicians think would work well and then putting in place the enablers to support that and frankly removing some of the impediments that might exist to that.” We have bounced into a false dichotomy in the UK, he says. “I don't think we have to choose between dirigiste control versus laissez faire.”

Moving care for elderly people into or near their homes is a priority, and will be made easier with technological solutions. “I do think we're on the cusp of something quite interesting, particularly in support for people with multiple chronic conditions, frail older patients, who are the majority of people being served by health-care systems in all advanced industrialised countries.” But he is concerned too to support unpaid carers, who at about 1·4 million outnumber the NHS workforce: “This is about the construction of communities, it's about social capital, it's about the fabric of ageing that doesn't just show up in a hospital inpatient ward. How well we support older people is going to be probably the make-it or break-it test for health systems in all western countries.”

Once a Labour councillor in Brixton, Stevens has not been a member of a political party in a decade, but he has a social agenda with health inequalities high up on it. His father was a Baptist minister and he grew up on a council estate, winning his place at Balliol to study PPE from a comprehensive school. After his first job in agro-industrial diversification in Guyana, he joined the UK's NHS graduate manager training scheme and went to work in Consett, where the steel works had shut down and the NHS was the biggest employer. He went back there on his first day as NHS England Chief Executive in April. He has also been back to Birmingham, to visit his old general practice surgery and talk about health inequalities.

Finance must be Stevens' biggest challenge. He is credited with persuading the Blair Government to invest in the NHS. But in the fifth year of flatline funding, changes have to be made in the delivery of health care to keep the NHS on a sustainable financial footing. They will include reducing variations in costs and patient outcomes between institutions, supporting patients and carers in the community to keep them out of hospital, and a stronger focus on the causes of ill health, including smoking, drinking, and obesity. Stevens rejects any suggestion that his time with UnitedHealth has turned him into an advocate of greater privatisation, as some of the unions suggested when he spoke in April of the “innovation value of new providers”. “If I didn't believe in the NHS I would not have uprooted my family and come back here”, he says. “One of the things you learn is that generally speaking, most stereotypes are untrue. There is within each country's health-care system the good, the bad, and the ugly. The key is to differentiate.”


----------



## urbanspaceman (May 21, 2021)

Here is an email l received today from Kelly Shockley at kelly@onelambeth.co.uk

It's about the invidious cabinet system that Lambeth operates - so I signed the letter.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Good Morning!

Trust you are well.

Just a quick note to say ‘thank you’ for signing the petition to make Lambeth council work for all voters.

In just a few weeks we have had hundreds of people sign-up to break the stranglehold of the Cabinet on power in the council. We have also had hundreds of face-to-face conversations with residents, many of whom are shocked to learn of the top-down, unrepresentative system in use at the town hall, and the fact that the Leader of the Council hand-picks the other members of the Cabinet.

Lambeth council long ago lost any vestige of consensual decision-making. In truth, the Cabinet model means the policy is decided by a small handful of councillors. The Hondo tower in Brixton; Culture 2020’s attempt to close many of Lambeth's libraries; the notorious estate regeneration programme; stubbornly high inequalities, the exploitation of public parks for profit, and the risky, costly Homes for Lambeth venture, and divisive transport policies; all deeply unpopular with, and directly and vocally opposed by, many residents. And yet all enabled by the Cabinet structure.

We now need to spread the word even further and plan to publish an open letter to do this. The text is here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/19SZxn4W5EDaFBo1U-jODo3dZKY9Msz93DdorDHLVAKE/edit?usp=sharing

If you would like to add your name, just reply to this email with your full name and postcode.

Best wishes

Kelly_


----------



## editor (May 23, 2021)

Latest: Exclusive: Three Labour Cllr’s line up to become new Lambeth Council Leader ahead of vote on Monday 24th May


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2021)

editor said:


> Latest: Exclusive: Three Labour Cllr’s line up to become new Lambeth Council Leader ahead of vote on Monday 24th May



Not an inspiring choice. 

I think Lambeth Labour Party members should have a say in who is leader of the Labour group.


----------



## CH1 (May 24, 2021)

Delved into LambethLabour on Twitter to see if there is a result.
Nothing doing. Just the usual spin about helping poor tenants.
Oh - and our deputy leader Dr Jacqui Dyer is doing something or other.
What is it about councillors who have to ram their - often honorary - doctorates down our throats?
Personally I think her MBE is important too.

She reposted this tweet on her LinkedIn profile - which I am happy to endorse








						Mark Farrier on LinkedIn: #grateful #olderpeople #goodkarma | 6,677 comments
					

Seen a little old man sitting alone in  Wetherspoons, He couldn't use the  Wetherspoons app and staff ignored  him over 15mins, poor fella got… | 6,677 comments on LinkedIn




					www.linkedin.com


----------



## BusLanes (May 24, 2021)

Claire Holland got the nod


----------



## editor (May 25, 2021)

More: Cllr Claire Holland elected as new Leader of Lambeth Labour with formal appointment as Leader of the Council to come next week


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2021)

Lambeth news Cllr Claire Holland elected as new Leader of Lambeth Council as Progress Cabinet continues with The Project


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Thanks again for your contributions earlier this year when we successfully opposed the introduction of the digital billboard on Brixton Road. Unfortunately a new application has been submitted for the same site and they managed to sneak it past us, which means we only have until the end of tomorrow (Friday 4th) to submit objections.

It only takes a few minutes to submit and this blog post on the Adfree Cities website tells you how to do it. Any assistance you can give would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Christopher
Adblock Lambeth


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2021)

Adblock Lambeth said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks again for your contributions earlier this year when we successfully opposed the introduction of the digital billboard on Brixton Road. Unfortunately a new application has been submitted for the same site and they managed to sneak it past us, which means we only have until the end of tomorrow (Friday 4th) to submit objections.
> 
> ...



Put in comment on planning website to oppose this.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Jun 4, 2021)

As did i.  Not nearly enough comments there! All objections, though.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

Buzz article One Lambeth asks new Council Leader to ditch Cabinet system and replace it with democratic committees at the Town Hall


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2021)

Lambeth news Homes for Lambeth plans 78 private apartments and 45 council homes around the site of Larkhall Park in Stockwell


----------



## nick (Jun 23, 2021)

16 March 21. Reported a car alarm that had been running for 8 hours to Lambeth Noise (public protection assurance) 
23 June. I received an email to say that the request had been logged

Luckily the alarm has stopped in the intervening 3 months.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2021)

Oooer


----------



## donkyboy (Jun 24, 2021)

...


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 24, 2021)

A young mother is paying Lambeth Council £655 a month for this:

'It's too much stress for me': Mum and child, 4, told to live in _mushroom-infested_ flat by *Lambeth Council*


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 25, 2021)

editor said:


> Oooer



He’s one of the One Lambeth friends...


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 25, 2021)

I think the poster on poll thing seems to be the norm in that election - almost all of the clips I have seen (which is not many to be fair) have had these of lots of candidates. Saw one with 4 different candidates.

I think it is down to local council enforcement. Lambeth obviously hates it, but maybe other boroughs don't


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> He’s one of the One Lambeth friends...



Yes but as pushing Lambeth CCTV cameras upwards counts as "vandalism" on Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood thread and as you are a stickler for One Lambeth following all the rules to the letter perhaps some of those who oppose LTNs might point out that Lambeth Labour could be criticised in the same pedantic way?


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 26, 2021)

Whatabouttery


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2021)

Lambeth news Lambeth Council spends £19.2m on COVID pandemic with £8.5m overspend in the General Fund


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2021)

More Lambeth news 









						Lambeth Council Cabinet looking at charging higher tax rates to private developers with austerity and COVID blamed for funding shortfall
					

Lambeth Council Cabinet is expected to approve higher tax rates on private developments.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jul 6, 2021)

Anyone know what this is all about?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know what this is all about?



On Buzz: Green Cllr’s accuse Lambeth Labour of misrepresenting their views during lively July Lambeth Cabinet meeting


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2021)

editor said:


> On Buzz: Green Cllr’s accuse Lambeth Labour of misrepresenting their views during lively July Lambeth Cabinet meeting


Sounds like a bit of straw man has entered the Progress Labour vernacular.
Boris does it all the time in PMQs - which are no longer worth watching.

Mind you there's some way to go before we reach the tantrums of Linda Bellos (Labour leader of the council) vs Mary Leigh. (Tory opposition leader) in 1986

I was in the public gallery when Linda threw a Tiddlywinks set at Mary Leigh  in a full council meeting - emphasising the point that  - in her opinion - the Tory opposition could no more play Tiddlywinks than run  Lambeth Council.


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Jul 13, 2021)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> As did i.  Not nearly enough comments there! All objections, though.


Hi all,

Just wanted to let you know that permission for this digital advertising hoarding was again rejected, with 21 public comments helping the cause in the end. Thanks to everyone who chipped in with a comment. Hopefully this will deter them, but I won't be surprised to see an appeal launched.






						21/01592/ADV     |              Removal of an existing internally illuminated static advertisement panel for the display of an internally illuminated digital LED advertisement display panel.                  |                                         
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk
				




Cheers,

Christopher
Adblock Lambeth


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 14, 2021)

I see Sian Berry has decided not to stand for re-election as Green co-leader, following Bartley's announcement a week or two back. Do we know what Bartley's intending to do locally next year?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> I see Sian Berry has decided not to stand for re-election as Green co-leader, following Bartley's announcement a week or two back. Do we know what Bartley's intending to do locally next year?


I don't - not that I'm short of invitations to Green Party hustings on Zoom etc.
If Jonathan moved on it might still be a Green hold there.

St Leonards Ward was safe Tory in the 1980s and remained so until 1998 when it went massively Lib Dem.

Remember in 2014 the Lib Dems lost all their seats - one in St Leonards went to Scott Ainslie - the senior Green Party councillor in St Leonards succeeded in gaining his seat direct fro the Lib Dems in 2014.

The Green were able to pick up the other two seats in 2018. Seems likely a safe Green ward to me - unless Labour nationally and locally start to pick up Momentum(?).


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2021)

Lambeth doing their usual undemocratic thing Lambeth Council Leader Cllr Claire Holland rules out return to Committee System at the Town Hall


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2021)

Does anyone feel compelled to get involved with this?


Lambeth Citizens’ Assembly on the Climate Crisis announce their ‘bold recommendations’ for the borough


----------



## cresconius (Jul 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Does anyone feel compelled to get involved with this?
> 
> 
> Lambeth Citizens’ Assembly on the Climate Crisis announce their ‘bold recommendations’ for the borough


9. Lambeth Council should coordinate a scheme to retrofit homes, especially supporting people on lower incomes.

Hmm ...


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2021)

Here's what happens at a Lambeth council meeting:  Lively Lambeth Full Council Meeting as Cllr Matthew Bennett shares recording of fellow Cllr on his phone


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth doing their usual undemocratic thing Lambeth Council Leader Cllr Claire Holland rules out return to Committee System at the Town Hall



Claire "Shrieker" Holland in "talking absolute fucking bollocks" non-shocker.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2021)

cresconius said:


> 9. Lambeth Council should coordinate a scheme to retrofit homes, especially supporting people on lower incomes.
> 
> Hmm ...



What they're talking about there doesn't appear to apply to estates threatened by "regeneration", but rather to privately-owned homes. One is left, going by Lambeth's record, to wonder how many council officers & cllrs might benefit from this scheme.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth doing their usual undemocratic thing Lambeth Council Leader Cllr Claire Holland rules out return to Committee System at the Town Hall



I've never been that impressed by Cllr Holland. Now as the leader she is arguing that pandemic shows why Cabinet system is best.



> This model has allowed the council to respond to emergencies such as the Covid-19 pandemic quickly, making decisions at pace for local people and by elected politicians. A committee system on the other hand would make that impossible and could lead to officers having to make decisions without direction from the elected politicians.”



Whatever system is in place officers don't work in a vacuum. They can't make decisions with delegated authority or direction from Cllrs.

So I don't see how Committee system would lead to officers taking decisions without some kind of reference to Cllrs.

This quote does not make sense to me.

She is also mixing elected politicians with Cabinet system. Which isn't about elected politicians but those fortunate enough to be in the Cabinet.The rest of the backbench Cllrs don't get much of a say. 

Also emergencies are emergencies. They aren't to be used to support an ongoing system Of themselves emergencies require a particular kind of decision making. This is not the norm.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 28, 2021)

Been alerted to a new planning application for 4 advertising signs to be erected around the round-about Knatchbull Rd/Calais St, corner of Myatt Field Park
This is a conservation area and the round-about is subject to fast moving, rat-running traffic, beside a local park on walking routes to school.
How anyone can think this is an acceptable idea is beyond me.
I have objected here 21/02489/ADV | Display of 4 Non illuminated hoarding boards at Knatchbull Road Roundabout.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 28, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Been alerted to a new planning application for 4 advertising signs to be erected around the round-about Knatchbull Rd/Calais St, corner of Myatt Field Park
> This is a conservation area and the round-about is subject to fast moving, rat-running traffic, beside a local park on walking routes to school.
> How anyone can think this is an acceptable idea is beyond me.
> I have objected here 21/02489/ADV | Display of 4 Non illuminated hoarding boards at Knatchbull Road Roundabout.
> ...



I had a quick look at the website of this operation because I was confused what sponsorship means....





						Roundabout Sponsorship & Traffic Site Advertising | Marketing Force Ltd
					

Welcome to Marketing Force Ltd, the UK's market leader in Roundabout Sponsorship & Traffic Site Advertising. Working in over 100 local authority areas.




					www.marketingforce.co.uk
				



...its advertising, wtf are Lambeth even thinking about this....?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 28, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I had a quick look at the website of this operation because I was confused what sponsorship means....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want to go to Bournemouth. Every roundabout is full of estate agent signs and the like.
Idea for road safety purposes???

This would undermined Lambeth's attempts (under residents pressure) to ban illuminated advertinig hoardings etc.
But then Lambeth always puts money before morals IMHO.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 28, 2021)

CH1 said:


> You want to go to Bournemouth. Every roundabout is full of estate agent signs and the like.
> Idea for road safety purposes???
> 
> This would undermined Lambeth's attempts (under residents pressure) to ban illuminated advertinig hoardings etc.
> But then Lambeth always puts money before morals IMHO.


Yes,  I’ve seen them in places like the Frome bypass that are bleak and featureless and even there they are annoying....


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Been alerted to a new planning application for 4 advertising signs to be erected around the round-about Knatchbull Rd/Calais St, corner of Myatt Field Park
> This is a conservation area and the round-about is subject to fast moving, rat-running traffic, beside a local park on walking routes to school.
> How anyone can think this is an acceptable idea is beyond me.
> I have objected here 21/02489/ADV | Display of 4 Non illuminated hoarding boards at Knatchbull Road Roundabout.
> ...



Looked up the planning application. The planning statement I can't read as I do not have Microsoft subscription. Which I have to pay for.

Lambeth IT is dreadful.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 29, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Looked up the planning application. The planning statement I can't read as I do not have Microsoft subscription. Which I have to pay for.
> 
> Lambeth IT is dreadful.


Planning statement cut and paste



> MARKETING FORCE LIMITED – PLANNING STATEMENT
> 
> APPLICATION FOR THE DISPLAY OF ADVERTISING SIGNS – London Borough of Lambeth
> Small Format Highway/Roundabout Sponsorship Scheme
> ...


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Given that it's a Lambeth Council application seems likely it will be waved through?
Its like a re-run of the Clearchanel/JCDecaux street furniture wars of the 1990s.

Once upon a time we had a Chief Executive who was so appalled by the criminality caused by bushes in Tate Library Gardens (sorry Windrush Square to be) that she had them all grubbed out, along with the red fountain and paddling pool which always accumulated a mix of Special Brew cans (empty of course) and soap, suds.

Similarly Ms Rabbatts (for it was she) was perhaps so shocked by anarchist graffitt (see below) that she sought to systematise it in the form of corporate advertising (see below below - example at Loughborough Junction). Be interesting to know how much rent Lambeth Council has collected over the last 25  years from this corporate spam, which even a hermit with no phone or TV has to endure.


----------



## cresconius (Jul 30, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Planning statement cut and paste


The 3 local councillors have all come out unanimously against this for what it’s worth.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 30, 2021)

cresconius said:


> The 3 local councillors have all come out unanimously against this for what it’s worth.


Which begs the question why did the application which relates to an income stream for the Council, get put in in the first place


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2021)

Sponsor Information | Marketing Force Ltd Roundabout Sponsorship 

Had a look at the website. The application sounds like Marketforce are some kind of not for profit supporting people who want to sponsor.

Its just a commercial outfit who've found a niche market selling advertising dressed up as of benefit to local community. 

If the Council do want to support local business why outsource this to private company who are going to make local business pay to have this advertising?

It does not make sense to me.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2021)

Council Information | Marketing Force Ltd Roundabout Sponsorship
					

More information about the services we provide to Councils and Local Authorities in the UK.




					www.marketingforce.co.uk
				






> To provide Sustainable Excellence for Councils in Highway Asset Sponsorship.



This is distinctly Orwellian. 

What they are saying is that they can provide service to Councils to get income out of roundabouts they own. Whilst also providing a profit for Marketingforce.

The use of word sponsorship though me to start with. Its not really sponsorship in a meaningful sense.


----------



## ricbake (Sep 2, 2021)

Homes for Lambeth and the Council have sent out this letter in error to a number of Estates where there has been no previous mention of redevelopment - seriously disconcerting to residents

They really are shit....




Click to view in your browser​











Hello, 
Yesterday, we launched our Liveability Commitments consultation with Homes for Lambeth, which impacts residents living on our regeneration estates and we need your views to help shape our proposed commitments, which include:​
Invest in the current homes.
Keep the estates safe and accessible.
Measures for minimising the impact of construction on residents.
*As you will be aware, the Council is planning to rebuild your estate* as well as redevelop smaller areas of disused council land across the borough to provide better homes for current residents of your estate and more homes for those waiting on the council’s housing lists, helping to tackle the housing crisis.
As a result, we have signed up to a Liveability Commitment for these estates. This will make sure that there is a shared and dedicated focus on planning for and managing services and development in a way that takes account of the challenges that living through substantial changes brings. These commitments build on the residents’ Key Guarantees and Homes for Lambeth ‘Your Futures’ programme.
The planning and construction for these estates will extend over a number of years and we know this could impact on residents living on the estates and their surroundings. Both the Council and Homes for Lambeth want to help existing residents through this process as they prepare to move into their new homes. We take our responsibilities and commitments seriously: we will make sure those estates remain good places to live throughout the process.
The consultations run from 31 August to 28 September.
Find out more information and share your views by visiting to the Lambeth Council website.

Thank you
*Lambeth Council and Home for Lambeth*​


----------



## Angellic (Sep 2, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Homes for Lambeth and the Council have sent out this letter in error to a number of Estates where there has been no previous mention of redevelopment - seriously disconcerting to residents
> 
> They really are shit....
> 
> ...



I received this email today.

Dear resident, 

Yesterday you may have received an email from the council about our Liveability Commitments. This email should only have been sent to residents living on the following estates: Knights Walk, Cressingham Gardens, Central Hill, South Lambeth, Westbury and Fenwick. Please disregard this email. We apologise for any upset it may have caused and can assure you that your personal data has not been compromised in any way. The Council has no plans to rebuild your estate.



Thank you

*Lambeth Council and Homes for Lambeth*


----------



## ricbake (Sep 2, 2021)

Angellic said:


> I received this email today.
> 
> Dear resident,
> 
> ...


They are a class act aren't they....


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2021)

Lambeth news EXCLUSIVE: Lambeth Council set to ditch Greenwich Leisure Limited and take back control of sports centres in the borough


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 7, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth news EXCLUSIVE: Lambeth Council set to ditch Greenwich Leisure Limited and take back control of sports centres in the borough



Other Councils in London are thinking of doing the same.

I think this pre dated Covid.

From what I've seen is that this is a political decision from the top. The officers report would not have put this forward without the top of the Labour group deciding this is the way forward.

What I do wonder is where this leaves Steve Reeds Cooperative Council. This was born out of New Labour thinking. That a Council should become an enabler not a provider.

GLL as a not for profit organisation fitted the bill in this New Labour way of doing things. Get outside body to manage a service.

Now it seems providing is back  in vogue on the Progress/ now Progressives wing of the Labour party.

So will Steve Reeds Cooperative Council bit the dust now?

In the officers report it says that bringing it back inhouse will enable the Council to fulfill its goals more effectively re health and wellbeing for Lambeth citizens.

To make  it clear Steve Reeds Cooperative Council idea was set against this kind of local state provision.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 22, 2021)

Seems our ex Mayor of Lambeth is solidly behind Manhattanisation.
With this sort of reposte to doubters (as quoted in The Independent) he must be due for a second term as Mayor!










						New Northern Line stations spark criticism for ‘revolting’ change to tube map
					

‘The most elegant map in the world bent out of shape,’ tweets London playwright




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 22, 2021)

I'd far prefer the tube to have extended elsewhere (Bakerloo ext to Lewisham being the obvious) but this is what we got, from Johnson and the PFI era.

That being said when j walked around there yesterday and walked past the old library on South Lambeth road I did feel rather jealous of the people there who could easily walk to one of three tube stations contrasted to my 20m walk to nearest train or tube.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

Lambeth news Lambeth Labour councillors vote against compensating abused foster children


----------



## cresconius (Sep 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth news Lambeth Labour councillors vote against compensating abused foster children


There must be more to this? What is Labour’s rationale?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2021)

This is more Bank Watch - but I have a Lambeth Council Watch question at the end.

Tried to pay my council tax yesterday - and had exactly the same problem as last month - card declined.
This is of course a banking issue - and according to one of many Bank of Shitland operators I've spoken to is caused by new EU rules tightening up security on credit card transactions. Why EU rules should come in in September 2021, 18 months after "Freedom Day" don't ask me.
An alternative explanation I have been given is that the bank's insurers of online transactions will not cover transaxctions where something on the account has changed.

Like what changed - a new debit card was issued in July, which worked in August??

Last month, having failed to get satisfaction from 4 (four) Bank of Sh*tland operators on the phone - working from home no doubt - I took the plunge and went to the HFX Brixton branch, - Sh*tland's apparent parent company.

The lady cashier was incredibly patient with me - autistic and frustrated as I was. "There's nothing I can do about your online problem", she says, "but I can pay your Council for you. Would you like that?"

An offer I could not refuse.

As I said at the top I am now entering this cycle again. The BOS website offers no means of raising technical queries - or asking for help. All they suggest is:

*Your name and address do not match our records*
Always check your name and address details match the ones we hold for you. Your billing address should always be the same as the address we hold for you. You can often choose to add a different delivery address if required.
*Incorrect CVV number*
If you are using your card to pay for something online or over the phone then you should be asked for your CVV number. This is the last 3 digits of the security code on the signature strip on the back of the card. Check that you have entered this correctly.
To my mind this is ludicrous for a customer who has used their debit card to pay their council tax online for 20 years.

Regarding the Lambeth side of this I have a question.

I remembered Lambeth had a YourLambeth website supposedly to co-ordinate all your transactions with the council.

I was doodling round trying to find this when I came up with this:

*mylambeth has changed*​If you had a mylambeth account before 25 September 2019 to access your Council Tax or business rates account you will need to re-register. Register Now to begin the process.​
Is this correct?  We are always being warned about bank account details being harvested in order to commit major fraud (eg the student on Radio Four's Moneybox last week who had lost £10,000  his grandparents had been saving for his education and accomodation).

Can it be true that mylambeth has changed will get my Bank of Sh*tland details - with no verification of who they are - when I cannot pay my Coiuncil Tax bill the normal way using my debit card due to EU regulations and bank insurance issues?

I think I should be told.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2021)

CH1 said:


> This is more Bank Watch - but I have a Lambeth Council Watch question at the end.
> 
> etc etc


Just to update - and possibly I may edit down the original post, I retried paying by debit card on Sunday and it went through without even doing a security check.
So I'm not sure whether the bank has remedied a fault in their system, or whether I was just lucky to be able to make a payment to Lambeth Council of more than £140 because it was my lucky day on Sunday.


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi all,

Another digital billboard is being proposed for the already very advertising0heavy area in Vauxhall. This one has slipped past us on the planning portal, so there isn't long to comment, but you should be able to submit any objections on the planning site for the next couple of days:






						21/03295/ADV     |              Replacement of an existing Light Box Advertisement with a new smaller LED Digital Advertisement.                  |                                                                      383 Kennington Lane London SE11 5
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk
				




Cheers,

Christopher
Adblock Lambeth


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Oct 14, 2021)

Adblock Lambeth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another digital billboard is being proposed for the already very advertising0heavy area in Vauxhall. This one has slipped past us on the planning portal, so there isn't long to comment, but you should be able to submit any objections on the planning site for the next couple of days:
> 
> ...


And we've now posted a blog with some more details and ideas for opposition:









						Urgent action needed - Help us fight a new digital ad screen in Vauxhall - Adfree Cities
					

Following our first successful billboard opposition earlier this year, Adblock Lambeth is seeking support against the introduction of a new digital billboard in Vauxhall. If you live or work in Lambeth or travel through Vauxhall then you can help us say no to these plans. What’s happening...




					adfreecities.org.uk
				




Christopher


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2021)

Adblock Lambeth said:


> And we've now posted a blog with some more details and ideas for opposition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Planning objection put in. 

I commute through this area by bicycle most days. The amount of these kind of LED advertising signs is intrusive. They are distracting. I also don't need my head bombarded with this in mornings. It's not like I have a choice.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 15, 2021)

Adblock Lambeth said:


> And we've now posted a blog with some more details and ideas for opposition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



object, but I think it’s one of Vauxhall’s lesser problems.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 19, 2021)

> _Lambeth Council Watch - news and updates about the 'co-operative' council_



Exposed as slum landlords:

South London council pays out £3,500 as mum takes action over _mould-ridden flat_


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2021)

Feel the developer schmooze now with added Binki Taylor









						Lambeth council schmoozes with developers again
					

In what has now become an annual fixture in Lambeth council’s calendar, the council and its ever-increasing circle of buddies, recently attended the developer’s beano the London Real Estate Forum, …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi all,

Thanks for your support opposing the Vauxhall billboard application. I know it wasn't Brixton-based, so not necessarily immediately relevant to this forum but Adblock Lambeth cover all of Lambeth so I hope you don't mind me posting these requests on the Lambeth Council Watch page. I'm pleased to say we were successful in the opposition in no small part due to the number of people who objected - so your contributions really made a difference. You can read the officer report on the documents tab here and a news report here.

The applications are coming thick and fast now, with another proposed digital billboard for Wandsworth Road. You can read our blog post and how to object here. Again, your support may well make all the difference.

We also recently wrote to all Lambeth councillors calling for a ban on any outdoor advertising for junk food (HFSS, or High in Fat Salt or Sugar), alcohol, gambling, payday loans and highly environmentally polluting products (such as fossil fuel companies, cars and airlines). You can read more about this and how you can help us here. 

Thank again for your support.

Christopher
Adblock Lambeth


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 14, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Exposed as slum landlords:
> 
> South London council pays out £3,500 as mum takes action over _mould-ridden flat_



A report by the housing ombudsman has revealed that Lambeth Council is in the top five _worst_ landlords in England in relation to the mismanagement of damp and mould cases:

Two South London councils among worst five landlords in England for damp and mould


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2021)

Nice work if you can get it!









						Homes for Lambeth pays £9m in salaries since 2018 with top earner pulling in £190,000 per year
					

Homes for Lambeth has paid £9 million in salaries since Lambeth Council set up its property speculation company in 2018.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2021)

Lambeth Council news:

Fossil fuels, the future of leisure in Lambeth and leaf blowers all feature in Questions to Councillors at Full Council Meeting


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 24, 2021)

About the anti-democratic cabinet system operated by Lambeth. Two people were leafleting about this issue and knocked at my door the other night. Here is the leaflet they gave me. I am rather impressed by the civic-mindedness of people who are prepared to go door-to-door on a cold evening campaigning about what might appear to be a bureaucratic trifle (but actually very much isn't)


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 25, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> About the anti-democratic cabinet system operated by Lambeth. Two people were leafleting about this issue and knocked at my door the other night. Here is the leaflet they gave me. I am rather impressed by the civic-mindedness of people who are prepared to go door-to-door on a cold evening campaigning about what might appear to be a bureaucratic trifle (but actually very much isn't)



Oh that is interesting. What part of the borough do you live in?


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2021)

Blog from yesterday's Lambeth council meeting








						LIVE BLOG: Lambeth Full Council Meeting – estate regeneration, leisure contract and leaf blowers
					

TWO live blogs from Brixton Buzz in two days? We’re spoiling you. It’s just a shame that some of the decisions coming out of the Town Hall these days offer little accountability for tho…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 25, 2021)

Does anyone know which part of the Labour Party our councillors belong to? I know that it’s the Progress wing that have the power but wasn’t sure how strong their numbers are


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 25, 2021)

Not a Vet said:


> Does anyone know which part of the Labour Party our councillors belong to? I know that it’s the Progress wing that have the power but wasn’t sure how strong their numbers are


From the Register of Interests:

Iain Simpson - Progress

Rezina Chowdhury - Progress

Danial Adilypour - Political Advisor The Labour Party

Matthew Bennett - Progress

Ed Davie - Progress

Jim Dickson - Progress

Stephen Donnelly - Progress

Jessica Leigh - Office Manager for Sarah Jones MP / Progress

Philip Normal - Progress

Mohammed Seedat - MD Pop Brixton

Joanne Simpson - Planning Officer Richmond Council

Martin Tiedemann - Member Brixton Green

Paul Gadsby - Consultant Just Housing ("We have been working with the housing team in Lambeth to procure new long term contracts for repairs, major works, cleaning and concierge services. The contract values are in excess of £500m.") Gadsby was Cabinet Member for Housing May 2018 - May 2020.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2021)

Tricky Skills said:


> From the Register of Interests:
> 
> Iain Simpson - Progress
> 
> ...


Surely Cllr Mohammed Seedat can't be running a council-funded organisation with a £500,000 bank loan outstanding and negative assets of over £400,000?
I think we should be told!

PS The was a time (1990-1994) when Councillors Greg Tucker, Joan Twelves and many more would banned from voting at council meetings because they weren't up to date paying their council tax. This seems petty compared with a debt of £1 million????


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 26, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Oh that is interesting. What part of the borough do you live in?


Very central - near Windrush Square. Why does it matter ?


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 26, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> Very central - near Windrush Square. Why does it matter ?



I was wondering where they were delivering it.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2021)

My brother kindly sent me this link: Norfolk Labour website tells people not to vote Labour

It's not just Lambeth where the Labour party stalwarts are rebelling against Progress Co-op.
But Mid Norfolk has shown the way - take control of the party's website!


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Dec 2, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm pleased to say that your contributions once again helped us with a succesful billboard opposition - this time on Wandsworth Road. Harm to visual amenity was again the reason given for rejecting the proposal, but significantly it is the first time the billboard proposal was not in a conservation area, so we were less confident about success. You can read the officer report here.

The applications keep coming though - this time for 24(!) free standing digital billboards to replace existing non-digital versions across Lambeth (with 3 on Coldharbour Lane). These 'upgrades' were commissioned by the council and a contract has already been signed with the billboard company, Clear Channel. Read our latest blog for more details. Due to the number of applications, we're really going to be focusing on getting signatures on a general petition against the proposals which you can find here, but the blog also contains links to each of the individual applications if you'd like to object to a specific one near to you.

A further application for 5 new large digital billboards across the borough has also been submitted, but we've decided to focus on the 24 freestanders for now before getting to the other 5 next week - so I will be back in touch soon!

As always, any support you can give will be very much appreciated and will potentially make all the difference.

Many thanks,

Christopher
Adblock Lambeth


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2021)

Lambeth update Special Meeting of Lambeth Council agrees to the response to the historic child sex abuse inquiry with Councillors required to receive safeguard training


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi all,

As mentioned in my last post, applications have been submitted for 5 new digital billboards (not replacing paper ones) across Lambeth. Our latest blog has more details about the locations and how to object.

We may be helped in our objections by some good news in the Lambeth Local Plan (page 206) which clarifies that billboards will only be approved where they "contribute positively to the local scene" and "do not add unacceptable street/visual clutter". This gives us clear lines for objections. Furthermore, the plan includes the following bit of good news:

"In order to enhance the environment, proposals for the renewal of advertisement consents for existing large panel advertisements will generally be resisted".

Less positively, dealing with all of these applications mean we're still to get up to speed with what this news article is all about, but you may be hearing more from me soon!

Cheers,

Christopher


----------



## CH1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Clearing out old emails, this case came to light:
*XXXXX  v Lambeth Magistrates’ Court: Admn 25 Apr 2002*
The appellant applied for housing benefit. He completed a form which asked if he owned other properties. He had been prosecuted for failing to disclose ownership of a property. He requested the court to consider whether he had a duty to disclose property which he held as bare trustee.​Held: The regulations defined as the owner a person who ‘is for the time being entitled to dispose of the fee simple, whether or not with the consent of other joint owners’. A conviction required the prosecution to demonstrate that he did not know of the need to declare the ownership. In this case the ownership did require declaration. Whether he knew it to be false was a question of fact and the first instance court having heard the evidence, its judgement should not be interfered with. The court was not concerned with the proceeds of sale, only with current entitlement to sell.​Lord Justice Kennedy & Mr Justice Leveson​[2002] EWHC 785 (Admin), [2002] EWHC 772 (QB)​Bailii, Bailii​Social Security Act 1992 112, Housing Benefits (General) Regulations 1987 2​England and Wales​*Citing:*​*Cited* – Regina v Sedgemoor District Council Housing Benefit Review Board ex parte Weaden  1986​
One wonders how it is that Lambeth Councillors are subject to such scrutiny (this person, whilst a councillor, was on Housing Benefit and then came into an inheritance - dead parent leaving a house up north to them and other relatives.)

Reading this appeal judgement, it doesn't matter if the resigned/disqualified councillor could lay hands on the money from the inherried house or not, they broke the rules and are deemed to deserve losing their job etc etc.

*What a difference with the corrupt fellow travellers of the Johnson government.*
_*No-body so far has even gotten ANY of them into a court!*_


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jan 3, 2022)

I was sent this flyer, produced by local Conservatives, which compares Wandsworth and Lambeth. Lambeth comes off rather badly. I wonder how they fixed the numbers to arrive at this outcome.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 3, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> I was sent this flyer, produced by local Conservatives, which compares Wandsworth and Lambeth. Lambeth comes off rather badly. I wonder how they fixed the numbers to arrive at this outcome.


They've been doing this since the introduction of the Poll Tax in 1990, when Lambeth, in common with all other boroughs except Wandworth had to levy a Poll Tax but for some strange reason Wandsworth for a couple of years had ZERO poll tax.

There is IMHO something weird about the way boroughs subsidies and debt are calculated.
I suspect that the majority of Wandsworth and Westminster council housing was LCC/GLC and somehow the debt incurred to build it was written off - where Lambeth, Southwark, Islington and Camden to name but four boroughs did not get their debt written off - so were always held up as profligate, spendthrift etc. and therefore high taxing.

Thats just my theory though - many posters on here may know better.

BTW I had the priviledge to represent the old Thornton Ward (SW12) in the mid 1990s. There people would aways tell you that they wanted to go back into Wandsworth - which they had been prior to 1965. Same applies to much of Streatham.

This ridiculous pamphleteering is playing to that nostalgia. Its a bit like Brexit really.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jan 3, 2022)

CH1 said:


> They've been doing this since the introduction of the Poll Tax in 1990, when Lambeth, in common with all other boroughs except Wandworth had to levy a Poll Tax but for some strange reason Wandsworth for a couple of years had ZERO poll tax.
> 
> There is IMHO something weird about the way boroughs subsidies and debt are calculated.
> I suspect that the majority of Wandsworth and Westminster council housing was LCC/GLC and somehow the debt incurred to build it was written off - where Lambeth, Southwark, Islington and Camden to name but four boroughs did not get their debt written off - so were always held up as profligate, spendthrift etc. and therefore high taxing.
> ...


Interesting to hear about how this started. As for the current pamphlet, which bits are the lies ?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 3, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> Interesting to hear about how this started. As for the current pamphlet, which bits are the lies ?


Without doing lots of investigation, I would say that these are "spin":

LABOUR SPENDS YOUR MONEY…
…ON HIGHLY PAID OFFICIALS,
…ON SPECIAL ALLOWANCES FOR LABOUR COUNCILLORS,

because the pay for Chief execs, heads of planning etc etc are likely to be very comparable between Lambeth and Wandsworth.

The leaflet is not actually saying Wandsworth are more frugal - just implying it - and then showing the tax bands.
You can't tell me the Wandsworth Tory cabinet are doing their jobs for nothing.

Regarding the road closures, this is the Lambeth Tories waving the flag of their win in Wandsworth are regards rolling back the LTNs. Presumably they feel this is a vote winner here in Lambeth.

The actual council tax rates show a stark win for Wandsworth - but IMHO this is not because Lambeth have 5 more cabinet members on over £24,000 pa. Nor even Lambeth having twice as many executives paid over £100,000 pa (how many of Wandworths are in the bracket £80,000- £100,000).

The real difference is in the debt servicing and the central government grants.
I do not know how these are worked out - but it seems quite likely that we are stuck in some sort of local government "Barnett formula" where the grants were calculated by the Thatcher regime, and ever since it has been cost plus with no real evaluation of what is fair and appropriate.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 3, 2022)

I have been told the debt valuation and servicing costs are a big part of it too


----------



## alex_ (Jan 3, 2022)

Yes - Lambeth pay their chief exec 185k, Wandsworth “nearly 300k”


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2022)

This didn't go quite to plan









						Vauxhall Labour Party tweet lauding Sir Tony Blair for his Knighthood doesn’t quite get the NY bounce the Comrades were hoping for
					

A tweet from the official Vauxhall Labour Constituency Labour Party has congratulated Sir Tony Blair on his New Year Knighthood – but not everyone is happy.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## alex_ (Jan 3, 2022)

editor said:


> This didn't go quite to plan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that’s epic trolling


----------



## CH1 (Jan 3, 2022)

editor said:


> This didn't go quite to plan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bizarre comment from Vauxhall Labour Party. Maybe be it's still riddled with Hoeyites?

That said this appointment seems to be generated by the palace apparatchiks perhaps?
Appointments are at the sovereign's sole discretion and are usually in recognition of a national contribution, for public service, or for personal service to the sovereign.[2] Membership of the order is limited to the sovereign, the Prince of Wales, and no more than 24 living members, or Companions. The order also includes supernumerary knights and ladies (e.g., members of the British royal family and foreign monarchs). [Wikipedia]

Its a bit of a rag bag in the garter club - ex Queen Beatrice and the current King of the Netherlands, Nordic royalty, the former King of Spain and his son the present King of Spain. All in all its like the end of an edition of "I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue" where the team have to announce the distinguished guests at a strangely named ball.

Can't see Tony Blair being re-prolatarianised - not now he has had the taste of royal favour.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 4, 2022)

Social media person may not have sought or received sign off. But that being said there will be a lot of people in Labour who will either be pleased Blair got the gong or pleased it annoys their factional enemies.

That's certainly how Twitter Labour seemed anyway, with a solid chunk of people annoyed, upset, pleased or very happy.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2022)

Nice









						Lambeth Council forks out £15,500 to send 17 Officers and two Cabinet members off to Barbican property developer schmooze fest
					

Lambeth Council spent £15,500 schmoozing investors at The London Real Estate Forum that took place at The Barbican back in September 2021.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 12, 2022)

I see someone has decided to reveal their stash of Philip Normal's, uh, rather off tweets from a decade ago.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 12, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> I see someone has decided to reveal their stash of Philip Normal's, uh, rather off tweets from a decade ago.


I’m not a fan and they’re moody af , I wonder who and why now, tho


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> I see someone has decided to reveal their stash of Philip Normal's, uh, rather off tweets from a decade ago.


Seeing as his name has already appeared on campaign literature as a Labour party candidate for the local elections, it's only right people should see some of his opinions shared on Twitter.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 12, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> I’m not a fan and they’re moody af , I wonder who and why now, tho



Yes I wonder too - had this been known in 2018 it would have been all over the election campaign, especially given Oval Labour had issues with candidate selection before Hopkins came back.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 12, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Yes I wonder too - had this been known in 2018 it would have been all over the election campaign, especially given Oval Labour had issues with candidate selection before Hopkins came back.



I thought there was a full roster of candidates but events meant a gap appeared for the returnee to fill.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 12, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> I thought there was a full roster of candidates but events meant a gap appeared for the returnee to fill.



I cannot quite remember what happened (although we did talk about it here I think? So I could go and check), but they had 3 candidates and one guy stood down at the last minute and Jack stepped back in. The guy made some cryptic comments about racism on Twitter then that was the last I remember.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 12, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> I cannot quite remember what happened (although we did talk about it here I think? So I could go and check), but they had 3 candidates and one guy stood down at the last minute and Jack stepped back in. The guy made some cryptic comments about racism on Twitter then that was the last I remember.


Yeah that’s how I remember it, apart from the cryptic tweets which I was unaware of....


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 12, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Yeah that’s how I remember it, apart from the cryptic tweets which I was unaware of....



I don't remember why I thought they were cryptic, but I think he deleted them soon after as well. I would search but I cannot remember his name.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 12, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> I don't remember why I thought they were cryptic, but I think he deleted them soon after as well. I would search but I cannot remember his name.



me neither.....anyway looks like this has its own thread now....

https://www.urban75.net/forums/thre...arabs-muslim-women-and-big-black-men’.377193/


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2022)

Yep


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Yep




....working late ?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2022)

LIVE BLOG: Lambeth Full Council Meeting – LTN’s, spending of public money and safety on Brixton Hill
					

It’s the first Lambeth Full Council meting this evening since ex-Labour Councillor and former Mayor Philip Normal quit his role after some particularly vile social media posts emerged.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Really good report Tricky Skills

On this by Cllr Holland the Leader,




> “I visited Loughborough Farm today. It’s a good example of what we can achieve with our communities



I'm not sure I understand what she means by "we". Loughborough Farm is LJAG project and the funding is raised by local people.

The Farm has been working successfully as a community project on Council land.

LJ Works a Council project on this land which includes retaining the Farm has been so badly managed by the Council that the Farm has struggled to keep going. Whilst the building works have been delayed and delayed.

On Project management the Council hasn't delivered.

So I'm at a loss to understand what Cllr Holland is going on about.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 22, 2022)

LIVE BLOG: Lambeth Full Council Meeting – LTN’s, spending of public money and safety on Brixton Hill
					

It’s the first Lambeth Full Council meting this evening since ex-Labour Councillor and former Mayor Philip Normal quit his role after some particularly vile social media posts emerged.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




On the Leader saying tha the Council is dealing with Climate Change by retrofitting schools. That's good but what I don't see is this going across the Council.

One of the boilers in the Rec broke down a while back. The reason why its been difficult to keep the pool at right temperature. The officers report on replacing it dismissed putting in more green heat pump as to expensive. In one sentence. No explanation of pros and cons of doing it. 

If Council is going to retro fit it should make sure that ongoing schemes also take seriously this option when maintenance / repairs are done.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 29, 2022)

Here is a small dose of the reality behind Lambeth Council's public relations department's talk of "meaningful, educational and joyful tributes to the huge contribution made to British life by the Windrush Generation":



> _"A grandmother is not able get upstairs to use the shower in her own house because the council refuses install a stairlift ..."_



Grandmother forced to wash in a sink _because council refuses to install stairlift_







(Source:  londonnewsonline.co.uk)​
*83 year-old disabled grandmother and asthma sufferer, Mlynn Thomas, has to wash in the downstairs toilet sink and sleep in her living room.*


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2022)

This is where our money goes








						Exclusive: Ex-Leader and Cabinet member at Lambeth both paid full allowances – despite being absent from Council meetings for six months
					

Two ex-Cabinet Members have been absent from Lambeth Council for more than six months – yet they continue to receive their monthly ‘allowance’ of £10,597 per year.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Feb 15, 2022)

Adblock Lambeth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As mentioned in my last post, applications have been submitted for 5 new digital billboards (not replacing paper ones) across Lambeth. Our latest blog has more details about the locations and how to object.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I'm pleased to say that the plans for 5 new billboards were not approved, and while appeal processes have been launched, we are confident that the wording of the latest council local plan will make it very difficult for new traditional style billboard to be introduced. Once again, thanks for your help with the opposition.

New approches to public space advertising may still cause us problems, however, and we're now in the processes of opposing JCDecaux's plans for 12 'Communications Hubs' across Lambeth, which are effectively digital advertising boards masquerading as public services. You can read more about these plans in our latest blog here. The blog provides details of how to object to individual hubs and you can also sign our petition here.

Thanks again for your help.

Christopher
Adblock Lambeth


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> I see someone has decided to reveal their stash of Philip Normal's, uh, rather off tweets from a decade ago.


Twat deserved every bit of flak he got.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....working late ?


Given that about half of the Civic Centre's staff are still WFH, then it's highly unlikely.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 20, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> Given that about half of the Civic Centre's staff are still WFH, then it's highly unlikely.


Apologies...was beiing sarcastic.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 22, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Apologies...was beiing sarcastic.


I know. Upper floors are still like a desert though. When I've gone to meetings there, I keep expecting dustballs to roll by...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 22, 2022)

Inside Housing article on big increase in disrepair cases.

Lambeth Council is up at the top.

Spends a lot of Council tenants rent money fighting these claims.

The article points to several reasons for increase,

No win no fee legal "farmers" encouraging people to out in claims. Then taking big cut.

Councils being starved of funds for decades so not able to properly up keep properties that are ageing.

The article goes into legal side of it and law changes.

One lawyer from good firm ( I know from experience) Giles Peaker says Councils should fight obviously spurious claims but deal with other claims before expensive litigation.

Lambeth say they are going to bring in a form of arbitration. And planned maintenance.

On planned maintenance. I know with Brixton Rec this has never been done. Despite asking. Which is why there is no heating in changing rooms for years and the roof has leaked for years. Planned maintenance would save money in long term

Also way Lambeth deal with people is to fob them off or make them out to be "difficult" if they ask questions.

It's pretty absymal that a self styled "Coop Council" can't deal with its tenants without them taking legal action.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 28, 2022)

I think there was an article on Buzz recently on account of the resignation of Cllr Wellbelove.
Here is the announcement from the Town Hall Notice of casual vacancy Clapham Town ward

As you see there are not likely to be any by elections at the moment unless a third of the councillors resign en masse. 

Under Section 89 (3) of the Local Government Act 1972, where a casual vacancy occurs within six months before the day on which the councillor whose office is vacant would regularly have retired (calculated as the fourth calendar day after the day of the poll to fill the particular vacancy – in this case Tuesday 10 May 2022), an election shall not be held unless the total number of unfilled vacancies exceeds one third of the total membership of the council.
10 February 2022

*Andrew Travers
Returning Officer*


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2022)

Astonishing stuff









						Exclusive:  Brixton Buzz FoI reveals Lambeth Council built only four council houses in four years – despite Lambeth Labour’s pledge to build 1,000
					

Lambeth Council has built only four council houses in the past four years. Lambeth Labour pledged in 2018 that it would build 1,000 homes at council rent before the May 2022 local elections.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 1, 2022)

editor said:


> Astonishing stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Presumably they will try and weasel out of it a bit by arguing about the wording


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2022)

Shocking sttuff









						Absent Councillors, working for the Tories and managing the loss making Pop Brixton – Lambeth Labour’s Got Talent
					

On Wednesday evening Brixton Buzz ran a live blog for the final Lambeth Full Council meeting of the current administration.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2022)

Brilliant analysis of Lambeth's truth-bending claims Lambeth Labour prepares for 2022 local elections with ambitious claims of what it has achieved in the past four years


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 28, 2022)

Did they actually build a thousand cycle hangers? I remember looking at the lost a while ago and there were far fewer in Streatham past the south circular


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 28, 2022)

So I looked at the map again and whilst it may be out of date there are still no where near what they said but I guess they have a few weeks


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2022)

I hope they are a bit more efficient at handing out the £150 fuel rebate.
If Rishi Sunak wasn't a millionaire and his wife a billionaire with an office in Moscow, Rishi's idea of paying council tax payers an allowance of £150 to be used to pay towards their gas bill not forgetting the £200 compulaory LOAN towards the electricity bill: that ought to qualify for a sectioning on the grounds of hyperbolic delusion. Especially as the fuel increase seems predicted to be well over £1000.

I wonder whether if I simply deduct the £150 from the first two payments will the council will accept this?
Normally if you miss payments you get  a letter saying that under the
The Council Tax (Administration and Enforcement) Regulations 1992​failure to pay instalments leads to court action to recover the full annual amount - see
Failure to pay instalments​23.—(1) Subject to paragraph (2), where—
(a)a demand notice has been served by a billing authority on a liable person,
(b)instalments in respect of the council tax to which the notice relates are payable in accordance with Part I of Schedule 1 or, as the case may be, a Part II scheme, and
(c)any such instalment is not paid in accordance with that Schedule or, as the case may be, the relevant scheme,
the billing authority shall serve a notice (“reminder notice”) on the liable person stating—
(i)the instalments required to be paid,
(ii)the effect of paragraph (3) below, and
(iii)where the notice is the second such notice as regards the relevant year, the effect of paragraph (4) below.
(2) Nothing in paragraph (1) shall require the service of a reminder notice—
(a)where all the instalments have fallen due; or
(b)in the circumstances mentioned in paragraphs (3) and (4).
(3) If, within the period of 7 days beginning with the day on which a reminder notice is issued, the liable person fails to pay any instalments which are or will become due before the expiry of that period, the unpaid balance of the estimated amount shall become payable by him at the expiry of a further period of 7 days beginning with the day of the failure.
(4) If, after making a payment in accordance with a reminder notice which is the second such notice as regards the relevant year, the liable person fails to pay any subsequent instalment as regards that year on or before the day on which it falls due, the unpaid balance of the estimated amount shall become payable by him on the day following the day of the failure.

I know a woman who was charged with assaulting a Police Dog in the Poll Tax riot.
We are a docile lot nowadays.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 29, 2022)

At times, the moral depravity of those who run Lambeth Council appears unlimited:

_Dementia patient_ charged more council tax after going into care


----------



## CH1 (Mar 29, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> At times, the moral depravity of those who run Lambeth Council appears unlimited:
> 
> _Dementia patient_ charged more council tax after going into care


I agree this does seem gross, but that whole situation is not properly addressed by society at large.

There are quarter-hourly adverts on daytime TV about cheap funerals and their accompanying funeral plans which "leave more to your grand chlidren" - but dealing with loss of mental capacity in the case where you have property and no heirs - or distant heirs who are only interested in the money - is not addressed.

Anyone known what happens in the case of social housing? Do they clear out your belongings and cancel your tenancy and council tax at the point of admission to the care home?

Only asking.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2022)

Lambeth council scoops up a hefty £2,737,179 in bus lane fines in a single year








						Lambeth council scoops up a hefty £2,737,179 in bus lane fines in a single year
					

New research has revealed that Lambeth is in the top three earners for bus lane fines, pocketing £2,737,179 in revenue from 46,609 fines last year.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Lesson to be learnt: don't drive in bus lanes!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 29, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I agree this does seem gross, but that whole situation is not properly addressed by society at large.
> 
> There are quarter-hourly adverts on daytime TV about cheap funerals and their accompanying funeral plans which "leave more to your grand chlidren" - but dealing with loss of mental capacity in the case where you have property and no heirs - or distant heirs who are only interested in the money - is not addressed.
> 
> ...





CH1 said:


> I agree this does seem gross, but that whole situation is not properly addressed by society at large.
> 
> There are quarter-hourly adverts on daytime TV about cheap funerals and their accompanying funeral plans which "leave more to your grand chlidren" - but dealing with loss of mental capacity in the case where you have property and no heirs - or distant heirs who are only interested in the money - is not addressed.
> 
> ...


Long legislation and process, short: once lack of capacity is confirmed and  care home placement is made permanent usually after a 6 week trial, Court of Protection will appoint someone to complete ending tenancy paperwork on your behalf - probably an appointee at the council client affairs office. They'll manage your finances on your behalf including cancelling and amending bills, sorting out care home payment and ensuring benefits are in place, and care staff can access funds for whatever shopping you might need.
What happens to your material things varies, but I've seen plenty of Social Workers or Client Affairs Officers go out of their way to collect and bring people their own familiar clothes, photos, and mementos from home of there's no one else who can, and there's no clear instructions.
Mindful of veering off topic thou, so maybe one for another forum for any ongoing discussion on end of life planning.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2022)

Double G&Ts all round! Ex-Lambeth Leader Jack Hopkins attends meeting for ten minutes in order to be paid £10k ‘allowance’


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2022)

Not an April 1st joke - but could have been.
This BBC Four feel-good show yesterday set my paranoia racing.
Villages by the Sea - Series 1: Walberswick

Apart from my salacious reminisces below I wondered which delightful Arts and Craft architect-designed pad our former Lambeth Chief Executive Henry Gilby had chosen as his country seat. Maybe the fabulous Tudor manor house?

For connoisseurs of Jackie Weaver and porn in the Lambeth Town Hall basement my memory was jolted to the conspiracy theories circulating in Lambeth in the early 1990s. Lambeth Interim Chief Executive Henry Gilby - a Buddhist it was generally pointed out in the press - had been a last-ditch appointee by the fag-end minority Labour administration of 1990-1994. It was said at the time that Henry had something on everyone. He had been promoted from Environmental Services Director at a sensitive time.

The previous Lambeth Chief Executive Herman Oussley had launched a major internal inquiry into council corruption, which the Labour administration kicked into the long grass by appointing Elizabeth Appleby QC to do a formal enquiry. Cue Herman Oussley's resignation I assume (though I stand to be corrected).

Anyway, holding the lid on the pressure cooker during this time was - Henry Gilby - the Buddhist dilettante with a country pile in Walberswick and reportedly Thomas Cromwell-like knowledge of everything that moved in Lambeth Council.

Of course many councillors and indeed concerned citizens were worried that the truth would never come out - but then Henry Gilby was persuaded retire and we had the amazing Sari Conway at which time the issue of "blue films" being made in the Town Hall lept into prominence in the "South London Press" and "The Sun".

Although Ms Conway was thought at the time to be a veritable "new broom" after insider and rumoured Freemason Henry Gilby, she had been appointed as yet another  interim Chief Executive whilst Dame Heather Rabbatts served out her notice as Chief Executive of Merton Council. People will recall that Dame Heather solved anything that moved by privatisation - often privatisation which looked like privatisation but wasn't - remember the Client/Contractor split in Lambeth Housing when some homes were allocated to Metropolitan, some to Hyde Housing and some to Lambeth Homes (in-house management)?

But back to Henry Gilby - he has popped up Jackie Weaver style in Walberwick
Public welcomes Walberswick council’s return - but are its troubles over?​Parish council holds its first meeting in 10 months.
Public applause greeted a Suffolk council’s return to duties this week – though the long-running disputes that have twice caused its collapse look set to rumble on.
Newly quorate Walberswick Parish Council (WPC) met for the first time on Monday night, almost 10 months after the latest round of mass resignations left it unable to function.
Parish chairman Esme Richardson opened the meeting with calls for a line to be drawn under the past grievances, which had seen a group of four villagers embroiled in a five-year row with WPC over accusations of council wrongdoing.
She said the council would now focus on “looking after the needs of our residents” and no longer consider “past criticisms”.
“We are now concerned with the present and future of Walberswick,” she added, prompting applause from members of the public present.
Tackling the agenda, councillors agreed funding for a 20mph speed limit scheme, discussed several planning applications and decided a timetable of meeting dates for the year to come.
They approved the payments of invoices from the council’s inquorate period, agreed to transfer ownership of the village’s playing field to the Commons Lands Charitable Trust and moved to act on the findings of a report on playing equipment.

But although these matters were resolved without drama, several financial issues remain potential causes for ongoing dispute.

John MacCarthy, one of the four previous complainants, referred to a public interest notice from auditors BDO, which criticised WPC for failing to submit its 2014/15 accounts.
He asked whether the council would follow BDO’s directions to hold a public meeting about the notice, now it was quorate. He previously expressed concerns WPC has not made its accounts for 2014/15 available to the public.
Raymond Catchpole, one of the newly appointed council members, who is also Walberswick’s district councillor, dismissed the report’s significance, claiming he had been advised it merely “closes the account” and there was no need for further consideration.

Henry Gilby, another of the four villagers who has previously criticised WPC, raised further financial concerns over the setting of a “default precept”, which he said was not a legitimate practice.
Highlighting government legislation, he said that while Suffolk Coastal District Council could “anticipate” a precept if a parish council did not set one, it could not be paid until the parish council agreed its budget. Mr Gilby said the council’s current approach could be deemed “unlawful”.

Mr Catchpole apologised for the choice of phrasing in the agenda, which he said was “shorthand” for the system through which SCDC could set a precept “in default of the parish council not submitting its application on time.”
“We’ve not been quorate and we’ve not been able to set a budget,” he added.
Public welcomes Walberswick council’s return - but are its troubles over?
[this article is from 2016 - updated 2020 - so I can't guarantee the reclusive old Buddhist is still alive BTW]


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 1, 2022)

editor said:


> Double G&Ts all round! Ex-Lambeth Leader Jack Hopkins attends meeting for ten minutes in order to be paid £10k ‘allowance’



That is disgraceful. Clocking in to get his allowance and Lambeth or Vauxhall Labour just letting it happen


----------



## CH1 (Apr 3, 2022)

The denudation of any meaningful character continues apace on the South Bank
On Wednesday the SLP carried this alarming report of the Lambeth Planning meeting which approved the demolition of the London Weekend Tower (now known as ITV Studios). This will be replaced with more high-rise schlock designed to dwarf the National Theatre and the Festival Hall.








						ITV Studios tower on South Bank to be flattened after new massive blocks approved
					

Lambeth council greenlit plans for the huge development including restaurants, shops and a new gallery brought by developers Mitsibishi Estate London and CO-RE at a planning meeting on March 29.




					londonnewsonline.co.uk
				




Cllr Scott Ainslee from Lambeth’s Green group asked whether planning officers would suggest constructing a building of a similar size next to the Notre Dame. Speaking at the meeting on March 29, he said: “Would we be bringing this building right next to the Notre Dame? The South Bank is our cultural centre. It’s our offer to the world. I don’t think you would be putting that sort of building to upstage the Sydney Opera House. I would argue that the National Theatre should be a World Heritage site.”

Scott Ainslee is the only non-Labour member of the Planning Committee.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2022)

CH1 said:


> The denudation of any meaningful character continues apace on the South Bank
> On Wednesday the SLP carried this alarming report of the Lambeth Planning meeting which approved the demolition of the London Weekend Tower (now known as ITV Studios). This will be replaced with more high-rise schlock designed to dwarf the National Theatre and the Festival Hall.
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the state of it


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 4, 2022)

Someone has said that the CEO for Homes for Lambeth has announced their resignation via LinkedIn this morning. 

editor


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 6, 2022)

Anyone following the Streatham Vale Homebase tower?


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 7, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Here is a small dose of the reality behind Lambeth Council's public relations department's talk of "meaningful, educational and joyful tributes to the huge contribution made to British life by the Windrush Generation":
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _"An 83 year-old grandmother says she has been made to feel like a "squatter" in sheltered housing after being pushed out of her home for eight weeks for repairs ..."_



Gran, 83, still in sheltered housing _8 weeks_ after being told flat repairs would take 3 days






(Source:  Josiah Mortimer / MyLondon)​
*83 year-old disabled grandmother and asthma sufferer, Mlynn Thomas: "I’m living in such a state now - I feel dead, just terrible."*


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 7, 2022)

Good article in Buzz about elections but would be interested to hear of Greens running the new Brixton North ward properly. I used to live there till recently and they never worked it then.

Also if anything is happening in the new Dulwich ward


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2022)

"The Lord Lucan of Lambeth" says Private Eye 1571 (15 April - 28 April 2022)
according to them Captain Jack is now working for a Tory property company which leases former council properties back to councils. No wonder Lambeth Homes got its wires crossed!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 18, 2022)

CH1 said:


> "The Lord Lucan of Lambeth" says Private Eye 1571 (15 April - 28 April 2022)
> according to them Captain Jack is now working for a Tory property company which leases former council properties back to councils. No wonder Lambeth Homes got its wires crossed!
> View attachment 319206


Lifted from Buzz back in Feb.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2022)

Tricky Skills said:


> Lifted from Buzz back in Feb.


I should put in your invoice!


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2022)

There's some shocking details in this report: 









						A Council in Denial: People’s Audit shine a light on Lambeth’s financial mismanagement with overpayments to contractors and spiralling cost of Your Nu Town Hall
					

The People’s Audit has delivered its second report on the financial failings of Lambeth Council.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (May 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Look at the state of it
> 
> View attachment 316913




Just saw Gove has paused this project









						Make’s South Bank tower plans halted by Gove
					

Housing secretary Michael Gove has issued an Article 31 notice halting work on Make’s redevelopment of the ITV Studios site on London’s  South Bank




					www.architectsjournal.co.uk


----------



## editor (May 11, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Just saw Gove has paused this project
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank fuck for that. Lambeth really are an appalling council.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2022)

Blimey!









						EXCLUSIVE: Bailiffs come knocking at Lambeth Town Hall looking to recover debt of over £1 million from Lambeth Council
					

A Brixton Buzz Freedom of Information request has highlighted how bailiffs turned up at the Town Hall demanding more than £1m.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2022)

Over the border, Ravi put out a gentlemanly statement of regret


----------



## BusLanes (May 17, 2022)

I had some very brief dealings with him as part of a community group and he always seemed willing to at least hear us out. Which isn't always easy for small groups to achieve


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> I had some very brief dealings with him as part of a community group and he always seemed willing to at least hear us out. Which isn't always easy for small groups to achieve


He worked as Finance Officer for Greater London Action on Disability at 336 Brixton Road in the 1990s. I quite liked him - and consequently wondered why on earth he was a Conservative, not that he spoke of politics much in conversation. He left GLAD maybe 1998 - his leaving do at the Windmill on Clapham Common was something to behold.


----------



## BusLanes (May 17, 2022)

Very interesting! 

I wonder if part of it is that where one lives to some degree determines party affiliation. Living in either a one party council like Lambeth or one like Wandsworth that effectively seemed like that, pushes the ambitious to join the super dominant party.

Or if he's just one of those people who was rapped on the shoulder to stand.


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> I wonder if part of it is that where one lives to some degree determines party affiliation. Living in either a one party council like Lambeth or one like Wandsworth that effectively seemed like that, pushes the ambitious to join the super dominant party.
> 
> Or if he's just one of those people who was rapped on the shoulder to stand.


He might have a loyalty to the Ted Heath way of seeing things - as a Ugandan Asian who arrived in Britain as a teenager?
More than can be said of Priti Patel.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 21, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> At times, the moral depravity of those who run Lambeth Council appears unlimited:
> 
> _Dementia patient_ charged more council tax after going into care




... and now moral depravity _combined_ with total incompetence ... 

Council _wrongly_ demanded *£36,000* from seriously ill man to pay for care home




*Local Government Ombudsman:  "I consider the council’s failings have been serious, longstanding and indicative of wholesale service failure and poor administrative practice."*


----------



## CH1 (May 25, 2022)

Seems Cambridge Council will debate banning of overseas marketing of homes on ex-council sites at their AGM tomoorow.
A big problem in Cambridge.

Doubt Lambeth had any such idea. No sign of such discussion at Lambeth Council AGM tonight - probably part of their "business model"


----------



## BusLanes (May 25, 2022)

Well I watched some bits of the meeting after seeing it referenced. I shall admit to largely fast forwarding through most of the Labour bits to watch the Green and Lib Dems.

They seemed promising? Obviously the Greens have experience but all five opposition seemed firm on scrutiny and the Labour committee/cash grabs.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 26, 2022)

Lambeth Council has been criticised after _prosecuting the mother of a child who missed school because he was scared of being groomed by gang members_:

Lambeth Council prosecuted mum of boy who missed school because he was afraid of being groomed by gangsters





*The Local Government Ombudsman criticised Lambeth Council for failing to clearly explain why it decided to prosecute the fearful child's mother.*


----------



## CH1 (May 26, 2022)

Was watching the council AGM meeting replay on Join conversation  (available until mid-December 2022 apparently)

At 1hr 50m approx Councillor Nicole Griffiths (Green - St Leonards) made a pointed speech about the chairing of the Scrutiny committees, whereby she stated that even the Labour Blair government which set up the cabinet and scrutiny system recommended that scrutiny committees should be chaired by opposition councillors.

She further pointed out that the opposition parties had obtained 33% of the vote - 22% to the Greens and 11% to the Lib Dems, yet neither party had been offered chair or deputy chair of any of the 4 scrutiny committees.

Cllr Matthew Bryant of Thornton Ward (Lib Dem) endorsed this complaint.

The Labour whip who rose to speak on the matter said that the Labour party had been more than generous in granting memberships of Health management committees etc - over and above legal requirements. Not only that she pointed out that the ward boundaries for the election had been determined by an independent body - the electoral commission - so it was not the Labour Party's fault that the minority parties got so few councillors.

At 2h 8m Scott Ainslie came up with a cracker of a point (in my opinion)
He must have done some FoI on councillors allowances - and said that the Labour Councillors clearly didn't all need their massive allowances as between August 2014 and February 2021 £225,384 of council allowances was diverted to the Lambeth Labour Group Campaign Fund - at the same time as implementing massive cuts.

In 2020 alone, £55,538 was transferred to the Lambeth Labour Group Campaign Fund.

As an old Lambeth hand I can imagine what the South London Press and the Daily Mail would have said if Ted Knight had done that. Labour Party funding "on the rates". At least Ted Knight and Linda Bellos just issued a newspaper - so-called propaganda on the rates.

Talking of which it seems to me that Scott Ainslie is probably the most convicted and fluent speaker in the Lambeth chamber since Ted Knight. Scott has an actor's basso profundo whereas Ted Knight had an extraordinarily penetrating whiny tone, and from what I can recall spent most of his time on his feet speaking, despite the council in his day being "balanced". I guess the trick in Ted's time was to keep control of the council committees (all open to the public) and use the full council as a vehicle for theatrics - often assisted by partisans in the public galleries.


----------



## Gramsci (May 26, 2022)

Jason has done a good piece on the Council meeting:









						Lambeth Council – Brixton Buzz
					





					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Bit surprised Cllr Scarlett is new Chief Whip. Seems to nice to put the thumbscrews on Cllrs not following the script. Could be sign the Labour leadership are so confident that the new batch of Cllrs are dutifully loyal that they don't need a hard case as Chief Whip. Plus the party of the labouring masses got overwhelming majority. So can ignore the opposition.

Who got a good chunk of the popular vote yet hardly any seats.


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2022)

Has anyone heard of a two year pause on non emergency maintenance and repairs on Lambeth estates? A friend of mine has been pushing for various problems to be sorted which are affecting their ex LA flat of which Lambeth is freeholder. After ineffectively raising a series of complaints over about nine months Lambeth sent a surveyor from Savills around to assess. Apparently Savills has only been in the job a couple of weeks and are overwhelmed by the number of complaints they are dealing with. Anyway the surveyor mentioned the two year pause on new non-emergency works.


----------



## CH1 (May 28, 2022)

Not Lambeth of course - but this extraordinary farce at Croydon shows there is more to go on strange non-council counting venues and delayed counts.
Thank God we don't have an elected Mayor (yet).








						‘Based on this year’s elections, Croydon is in a very bad place’
					

SPECIAL INVESTIGATION: Reports over Croydon’s local elections have been lodged with the Electoral Commission and with Scotland Yard. EXCLUSIVE by STEVEN DOWNES There could yet be further repe…




					insidecroydon.com


----------



## donkyboy (May 29, 2022)

Has anyone had the £150 council tax rebate from lambeth?


----------



## felonius monk (May 29, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Has anyone had the £150 council tax rebate from lambeth?


Yes. I pay council tax by DD and it came through on 3rd May.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Has anyone heard of a two year pause on non emergency maintenance and repairs on Lambeth estates? A friend of mine has been pushing for various problems to be sorted which are affecting their ex LA flat of which Lambeth is freeholder. After ineffectively raising a series of complaints over about nine months Lambeth sent a surveyor from Savills around to assess. Apparently Savills has only been in the job a couple of weeks and are overwhelmed by the number of complaints they are dealing with. Anyway the surveyor mentioned the two year pause on new non-emergency works.



No I haven't. I did have surveyor come around last year to look at defects I'd reported on my Decent Homes Standards work.

He was friendly young guy. Quite chatty. Not only looked at defects (holes on outside wall not filled in) but looked at all the works. Said he was going to go back to look at the specifications for the work. Asked about my windows. Thought maybe they should have been overhauled completely not just repaired. 

Said he was going to look at the original specs and write a report on the works.

I emailed the relevant officer in Lambeth asking for update and copy of survey. Received no reply.

Feel I should chase this up. But not sure how to. And how much energy I have for it.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Has anyone had the £150 council tax rebate from lambeth?



I don't pay by DD. I've had no communication from Lambeth about the 150.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Has anyone had the £150 council tax rebate from lambeth?











						Support for energy prices – Council Tax rebate
					

The Council Tax Energy Rebate scheme and Council Tax Energy Rebate Discretionary Fund scheme closed on 30 November 2022.




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk
				




This says people will be written to. I received nothing in the post.


----------



## donkyboy (May 29, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Support for energy prices – Council Tax rebate
> 
> 
> The Council Tax Energy Rebate scheme and Council Tax Energy Rebate Discretionary Fund scheme closed on 30 November 2022.
> ...



Same here. No word at all-though I do pay by DD


----------



## donkyboy (May 29, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Yes. I pay council tax by DD and it came through on 3rd May.



Hmm. How do you know its been allocated to you? Do you get a letter or email?


----------



## felonius monk (May 29, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Hmm. How do you know its been allocated to you? Do you get a letter or email?


It's in my bank account, which is good enough for me. No paperwork.


----------



## donkyboy (May 29, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> It's in my bank account, which is good enough for me. No paperwork.



Just checked. It came through around time i got paid in May. Reason why I didn't notice it.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2022)

donkyboy said:


> Same here. No word at all-though I do pay by DD



I see you got it. I don't understand why people who don't pay by DD just get asked if they want the 150 taken off the existing payments of CT.


----------



## CH1 (May 29, 2022)

Be intrigued to know what shows up in one's Lambeth online account - which they tell you to use to check your council tax.
I'll try firing it up tomorrow. I forgot if I even opened one.
I've got so many passwords these days that some day I'll get cleaned out ny an emergency phone call will come in an I will be told to download password hunting malware by a Mafia call centre in Maharashtra masquerading as the bank.

Easily done. A friend of mine lost £12,500 from 2 bank accounts the other week. Seems to think he will get some of it back  - but not all.

Of course losing 12k is different from not receiving £150 I admit.
But no paperwork or audit trail for the £150 donkyboy - Now that's what I call Maladministration!

I was thinking about this whole fuel subsidy thing over my kipper this morning.

Instead of farting about paying thrid oarties to send out unconfirmed payments to bank account of 12 million people why didn't Rishi
1. temporarily halt VAT on all fuel (now possible  as we are out of the EU)
2. temporarily suspend green surcharges on fuel
3. subsidise the energy providers who are importing shiploads of Liquid \Natural Gas from Qatar - at the point importation

12 million payments plus loads of supplementary benefit claims could have been truncated into a few hundred transactions and we could all have gone down the pub.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Be intrigued to know what shows up in one's Lambeth online account - which they tell you to use to check your council tax.
> I'll try firing it up tomorrow. I forgot if I even opened one.
> I've got so many passwords these days that some day I'll get cleaned out ny an emergency phone call will come in an I will be told to download password hunting malware by a Mafia call centre in Maharashtra masquerading as the bank.
> 
> ...



Or as political economist James Meadway says stop big companies sitting on needed resources from profiteering. Meadway quotes Ricardo as saying this kind of rentier capitalism needs to be stopped. Not treated as just inevitable.









						Sunak’s package fails to tackle the true cause of UK inflation: shameless profiteering | James Meadway
					

The fact is, the price cap on energy bills is still going up – and this is a political choice, says James Meadway of the Progressive Economy Forum




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## CH1 (May 29, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Or as political economist James Meadway says stop big companies sitting on needed resources from profiteering. Meadway quotes Ricardo as saying this kind of rentier capitalism needs to be stopped. Not treated as just inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree the cap increases could and should be halted. It must hold that if the government has abandoned the internal market in gas and electricity they can set (or in fact they could have frozen) the price of fuel and sorted out any compensation to supply companies at their leisure.

They for years encouraged people to "switch" in the belief that it was logical to keep changing your billing agent.
Now it turns out that not only were the majority of billing agents under-capitalised speculators in a falling market where it was quite difficult to lose - though some companies did  go bust. Now prices of fuel have shot up the major companies have been forced to absorb badly run minor companies and are hiding behind the skirts of OFGEM and therefore the government.

It was quite clear from evidence given to the Parliamentary select committee by OFGEM that they see their role as protecting the fuel companies, not the public.
Also clear that most MPs don't understand what is happening. Talk about posh boys who don't know the price of milk. If only it was just that.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Support for energy prices – Council Tax rebate
> 
> 
> The Council Tax Energy Rebate scheme and Council Tax Energy Rebate Discretionary Fund scheme closed on 30 November 2022.
> ...


regarding being written to about the £150 bonus to defray energy costs, I have this very morning received a letter from the council's administrative offices in Winchester/Southampton.

This says that because I hadn't paid my direct debit in April (correct - Lambeth were late taking the money) I would have to make a claim. 

A website address is given - grantapproval.co.uk I assume that means this is yet another outsourced BorisGov operation.  I will let you know if it goes wrong!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Further to the above - you have to upload your passport or birth certificate or driving licence.
You also have to upload a bank statement not more than 3 months old.
There is also veery heavy pressure to allow your details to be credit checked - the threat being not to do so will hold up processing of the claim.


GrantApproval.co.uk and Apply4.Online are trading names of Ascendant Solutions Limited.               © Ascendant Solutions Limited - Privacy Policy


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Further to the above - you have to upload your passport or birth certificate or driving licence.
> You also have to upload a bank statement not more than 3 months old.
> There is also veery heavy pressure to allow your details to be credit checked - the threat being not to do so will hold up processing of the claim.
> 
> ...


No option just to have the 150 just taken off your existing CT bill?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Further to the above - you have to upload your passport or birth certificate or driving licence.
> You also have to upload a bank statement not more than 3 months old.
> There is also veery heavy pressure to allow your details to be credit checked - the threat being not to do so will hold up processing of the claim.
> 
> ...


No option just to have the 150 just taken off your existing CT bill?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 9, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> No option just to have the 150 just taken off your existing CT bill?


Not as far as I can see. I would have thought the whole thing could have been done like that - but this government doesn't like simple logic.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2022)

Double post


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Not as far as I can see. I would have thought the whole thing could have been done like that - but this government doesn't like simple logic.



From this government info it sounds like this is intended to make people set up DD.









						Households urged to get ready for £150 council tax rebate
					

Households across England are being urged to set up direct debits with their local council to receive a council tax rebate that will help millions of families manage costs of living.




					www.gov.uk
				






> Households across England are being urged to set up direct debits with their local council to receive a £150 council tax rebate that will help millions of families manage costs of living.
> 
> People who pay council tax by direct debit, which is a safe, simple and quick way to pay will see the cash go directly into their bank accounts from April. Those who do not pay by direct debit will be contacted by their council and invited to make a claim.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 10, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Further to the above - you have to upload your passport or birth certificate or driving licence.
> You also have to upload a bank statement not more than 3 months old.
> There is also veery heavy pressure to allow your details to be credit checked - the threat being not to do so will hold up processing of the claim.
> 
> ...


that sounds so dodgy!  What legal reason could they have for credit checking - when they have to give you money?  Everything about that sounds like a scam!

I pay by dd so got the 150 with no forms at all, no action from me at all - why on earth cant they just send you a cheque or credit your account. Madness


----------



## nick (Jun 10, 2022)

If feeling obstructive (with justification) and have the time - it could be illuminating to follow up with a Subject Access Request, once you've got your £150


----------



## alex_ (Jun 10, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> that sounds so dodgy!  What legal reason could they have for credit checking - when they have to give you money?  Everything about that sounds like a scam!
> 
> I pay by dd so got the 150 with no forms at all, no action from me at all - why on earth cant they just send you a cheque or credit your account. Madness



Bearing in mind they say it’s optional but will slow the process down, it’s probably for kyc purposes to check you live there and they have a manual process as use as well.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 10, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> that sounds so dodgy!  What legal reason could they have for credit checking - when they have to give you money?  Everything about that sounds like a scam!
> 
> I pay by dd so got the 150 with no forms at all, no action from me at all - why on earth cant they just send you a cheque or credit your account. Madness


Well quite. Even the extremely controversial energy company Ovo managed to send me a cheque - once I had sent them a photo of my meter (at their request) to prove they had overcharged me!

You need to accept that the default position of the individual citizen in UK 2000 is somewhat like "K" in Kafka's "The Trial" or "The Castle". Guilty until proved innocent.

All to protect our massive largely private computer controlled infrastructure.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 10, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Further to the above - you have to upload your passport or birth certificate or driving licence.
> You also have to upload a bank statement not more than 3 months old.
> There is also veery heavy pressure to allow your details to be credit checked - the threat being not to do so will hold up processing of the claim.
> 
> ...



Funny how if you want to pay a bill all these checks aren't necessary. Never had this when paying for CT.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 10, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Funny how if you want to pay a bill all these checks aren't necessary. Never had this when paying for CT.


This is like taking money out of a Lambeth Council bank account labelled "Energy Subsidy"
We do expect banks to maintain security on people's accounts.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2022)

Yikes!   Design budget for Brixton Rec Quarter rises by 97% as Lambeth Council fails to find a partner manage the workspace


----------



## CH1 (Jun 18, 2022)

Anyone still waiting for their £150 - mine arrived yesterday (17th June) having applied 9th June. 
Shows up as "LB Lambeth General" on my a/c.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 20, 2022)

See Lambeth Labour retweeted this:



My view is do I really want Lambeth Labour one party state to have more powers?

Not really.

I'm sure if Starmer got elected they would love it.

Given how Labour Councils operate I don't want them to get more say

In Lambeth they use the powers they have to impose for example unpopular estate "regeneration"

More powers equals more top down decision making under the Cabinet system.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 10, 2022)

The Local Government and Social Care Ombudsman finds against them again:

Lambeth Council fined _£6,750_ after family of five left in one bed flat ... for almost a year


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2022)

Just noticed this. Apparently Liverpool is scrapping their Mayor - but it's a Labour controlled city so they are going back to a "strong Labour cabinet" to bring them into line with successful Labour councils like Lambeth.

The Lib Dem and Green groups on Liverpool council, will support scrapping the Mayor, but both will work towards committees being brought back instead of cabinet diktat.

No-one held a referendum about this. There was a "consultation" with only 11,519 valid responses out of an electorate of 330,000.

Sounds a bit like Lambeth Planning
*








						Results in as Liverpool moves to scrap mayor position this month
					

The results of a public consultation have been revealed - with the elected mayor role set to be abolished in a matter of weeks




					www.liverpoolecho.co.uk
				



*​


----------



## scmwalsh (Jul 19, 2022)

Have seen a lot of commentators including some current and former Lambeth councillors going on about the importance among other things of planting trees as one of the ways to address the climate crisis. Worth noting that Lambeth have been historically terrible in this regard as admitted by their own figures, where they have overseen a deficit in trees. Other Labour run councils like Hackney seem to be doing much better.



Yet they erroneously claimed in 2019 that since the 2018 re-election they had planted 1000 trees and have responded to missing their target by promising a net 5,000 new trees in this term!



Personally, I don't think Labour's manifesto promises go far enough but they need to deliver on their current aims as a minimum rather than run a propaganda campaign.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2022)

One of few times when I support the Labour group. They are opposing bus routes cuts. One of which as resident of Coldharbour lane I use. The 45. I've already opposed this Tory cut.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2022)

Classy


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2022)

editor said:


> Classy
> 
> View attachment 334242


Maybe he should go to this full-on Trot meeting tomorrow


----------



## nagapie (Jul 24, 2022)

Councillor Bennett can be the first one up against the wall.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Councillor Bennett can be the first one up against the wall.


No Councillor Bennett - and when John McDonnell hadn't turned up by 7.30 I realised it was time to repair to the Kentish Drover.

PS disappointed the meeting was in a huge hall at the back of the chapel. As a connoisseur of church architecture I would have enjoyed the interior of the actual Rye Lane Chapel no doubt - these Baptist churches usually have impressive galleries for John McDonnell to play to - had he turned up.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2022)

editor said:


> Classy
> 
> View attachment 334242



Does not surprise me that he says that.

"Trot" means in Blairite New Labour language anyone who is slightly to the left of Tony Blair. Which in practise covers a lot of people.

Anyone who at any time is critical of the wonderful policies of this New Labour Council is liable to be dismissed as trouble maker who is possibly a "Trot".

Thing is people like Bennett have had their nice little earner and social position of being a Cllr and Cabinet member. They can now go on and look forward to a lucrative career in the private sector.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 29, 2022)

Just saw this on Twitter - looks like St Martin's TRA has stirred the Council into action









						Council takes legal action against three housing associations over damp issues at London estate
					

A London council is taking legal action against three major housing associations over damp issues on an estate in the borough




					www.insidehousing.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Just saw this on Twitter - looks like St Martin's TRA has stirred the Council into action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't negotiated the paywall (yet) - but I've always been skeptical about "damp" which can easily be caused by improvements such as double glazing leading to poor ventilation in areas used for prolonged boiling in cooking, washer/dryer emissions, showers in a large family etc.
If windows cannot be opened by choice or design the solution is dehumidifiers.
In technical Britain today ruled by barristers no win no fee merchants are thriving - and we council tax payers are paying out.
This blog demonstrated my point - and it dates from 2018 Damp 
Note mould next to double glazing


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2022)

I couldn't get behind the pay wall of the Inside Housing article.

This come up in google:









						Two severe maladministration findings for LB Lambeth’s failings on damp and mould case - Housing Ombudsman
					

The Ombudsman made two severe maladministration findings for the London Borough of Lambeth’s significant failings in dealing with a long-standing complaint about damp and mould caused by leaks.




					www.housing-ombudsman.org.uk
				




Severe case of damp and Housing Ombudsman found that Lambeth hadn't dealt with it. Despite intervention by Ombudsman previously.

On trying to get confirmation that remedial works had been done they got dossier of email. Like loads they were expected to plough through. Instead of clear and straightforward record of repairs. They became involved again as Lambeth hadn't given confirmation to the tenant for works being done. Which clearly they hadnt. Or not properly.

It beggar belief that the Ombudsman has too get involved twice on same case. I pity the Council tenant. They obviously tried to get answers out of Lambeth and came up against this Council obfuscation.

The Ombudsman now says this is "systemic" problem.

Lambeth reply they have now reorganised and will deal better with record keeping of repairs and planned maintenance.

On planned maintenance of their buildings Lambeth imo don't have the will or expertise to do it. Maintenance is reactive. Planned maintenance would save money in long term.

Slightly off subject I've been reading surveyor's reports for the Brixton Rec. Specifically the heating in changing rooms. The ventilation and heating systems passed their usable life years ago. Yet haven't been replaced. Leaks leading to water damage are down to not clearing gutters to roof etc. Lambeth would save money and keep buildings in use for longer if they spent on planned maintenance. Often I've heard officers say of a building that its past its life. It needn't if maintained through planned maintenance. There are industry formulas to do this.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Slightly off subject I've been reading surveyor's reports for the Brixton Rec. Specifically the heating in changing rooms. The ventilation and heating systems passed their usable life years ago. Yet haven't been replaced. Leaks leading to water damage are down to not clearing gutters to roof etc. Lambeth would save money and keep buildings in use for longer if they spent on planned maintenance. Often I've heard officers say of a building that its past its life. It needn't if maintained through planned maintenance. There are industry formulas to do this.


Apparently in Cologne and Berlin they've stopped heating their pools and showers - to save gas.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Apparently in Cologne and Berlin they've stopped heating their pools and showers - to save gas.



It's out door pools in Berlin. According to the management a political statement rather than a cost cutting measure. 









						Berlin cools pools in ‘political statement’ against Russian gas
					

Officials to dial down heat at German capital’s gas-heated lidos by 2C to help reduce reliance on Russian exports




					www.theguardian.com
				




Notice several of the pools have solar powered heating. 

On swimming. London used to have lots of lidos. In 1930s a lot were built. Many were got rid of by 70s. 

With climate change outdoor pools which are affordable are more neccessary. 

Swimming in London isn't that cheap. During summer indoor and outdoor pools come under pressure.









						‘I’ll Take My Chances’: Londoners Risk Fines, Sewage and Drowning to Swim in Heatwaves | Novara Media
					

London has so few affordable outdoor swimming spots that in soaring temperatures, people are increasingly resorting to whatever water they can find. Clare Hymer reports.




					novaramedia.com


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> It's out door pools in Berlin. According to the management a political statement rather than a cost cutting measure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learnt to swim in an outdoor council pool in Bury St Edmunds in 1964. No heating.
That sort of thing would have violated Suffolk's Monty Python Code


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Aug 9, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Be intrigued to know what shows up in one's Lambeth online account - which they tell you to use to check your council tax.
> I'll try firing it up tomorrow. I forgot if I even opened one.
> I've got so many passwords these days that some day I'll get cleaned out ny an emergency phone call will come in an I will be told to download password hunting malware by a Mafia call centre in Maharashtra masquerading as the bank.
> 
> ...


You ever heard of the SMI Council Tax reduction?

Maybe just maybe you should?

What is severe mentally impaired (SMI) for council tax purposes?

I may not be able to understand mentally wtf Council tax is or does nor how it effects my finances which are usually via a 3rd party.

Just because it's a mild inconvenience for you............

Granted I'm still awaiting my post office cash check off which may be may be mot 14th of this month.......

My SMI and anxiety via your totally selfish ardour towards people less able than yourself take a bow son taKE A FUCKING BOW

Edit - I've paid zero Council tax due to disability since prob 2007!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2022)

Ergo Proxy said:


> You ever heard of the SMI Council Tax reduction?
> 
> Maybe just maybe you should?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.  This is the information given on Barking and Dagenham claim forms:
Information When a property is occupied by a Severely Mentally Impaired Person(s) a 25% discount or 100% discount exemption may be awarded. 
• A severely mentally impaired adult lives alone in the household. (A 100% exemption can be given.)
• All adults in the household are severely mentally impaired. (A 100% exemption can be given.)
• All but one of the adults who live in the household are severely mentally impaired. (A discount of 25% can be given.)

I expect, though don't know for sure that the "test" is "are you in receipt of services"
In which case there might be lots of people missing out here.

This original issue was government fuel payment via Council Tax bill.
And whether the information asked of people not (yet) on Direct Debit was reasonable.

I guess if you are severely mentally impaired you haver a carer or social worker who can assist with the issue?


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Aug 9, 2022)

This original issue was government fuel payment via Council Tax bill.

Ha ha ha ha ha !

No your assumption!

Quick back track but.............

I will get that payment although due to SMI I will have to ask my career to claim it!

Hey ho hey he!


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 10, 2022)

Ergo Proxy said:


> You ever heard of the SMI Council Tax reduction?
> 
> Maybe just maybe you should?
> 
> What is severe mentally impaired (SMI) for council tax purposes?



Schedule 1 of the Local Government Finance Act 1992 and the Council Tax (Exempt Dwellings) (Amendment) Order 1999 (1999 No 536) give a Class U Exemption from council tax for the severely mentally impaired, who are defined as follows:

_"a person is severely mentally impaired if he has a severe impairment of intelligence and social functioning (however caused) which appears to be permanent."_

Lambeth Council will require this to be certified by a medical professional using one of their forms.

Anyone in such a position should definitely seek assistance from their carer, personal representative or attorney in relation to any dealings with Lambeth Council on this _or any other_ issue.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2022)

Looking for something else and this came up.

Shows the importance of right to Judicial Reviews. Just about only way for ordinary people to challenge Lambeth.






						Everyone in - Lambeth lacking a policy - Nearly Legal: Housing Law News and Comment
					

R(Cort) v London Borough of Lambeth (2022) EWHC 1085 (Admin) While in some ways this is a decision on an historic context (hopefully), there is a lot in this judgment on local authority approaches to housing in a public health emergency to consider. This was a judicial review of Lambeth’s...



					nearlylegal.co.uk
				




This is more detailed look at it.

Following is easier to understand summary.






						Implementing the 'Everyone In' scheme
					






					www.localgovernmentlawyer.co.uk
				




The lady in question sought housing under the "everyone in " that was supposed to mean everyone would get housed due to COVID health emergency.

In her case Lambeth refused. She was illegal immigrant (at the time) and therefore was NRPF (had no recourse to public funds).

Everyone In came from central government that everyone needed to be housed. 

The judgement was that Lambeth had not formulated any policy to deal with this. So the decision not to house the lady was in legal terms arbitrary. The decision making process was flawed.

Kind of sounds like shambolic Lambeth way of doing things

Also Council made big thing about all it was doing at the time. But it appears decisions like this were being made. I wonder if others were refused housing but didn't go all the way to a Judicial Review.

I also wonder where the Cllrs oversight was. Why they didn't make a policy for officers to follow. Or why the Lambeth legal advisor didn't tell Cllrs to make a policy.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Looking for something else and this came up.
> 
> Shows the importance of right to Judicial Reviews. Just about only way for ordinary people to challenge Lambeth.
> 
> ...


Fascinating. Such legal wrangles leaved me wondering what happened in the end to Ms Cort and Mr Ncube.
I believe we are now in a neo-Mediaeval society. In actual Mediaeval England, aside from aberrations like the Peasants' Revolt and the Magna Carta (both early examples of popular direct action) the people who mulled over governmental wickedness were the Doctors of the Church and even splinter factions of the church.

Now these rarified moral discussions take place in court - presumably financed on a no-win no-fee basis. Arbitrary decisions may require descendants to "have justice" after death, even as in claims against the NHS - which also add to running costs!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Apparently the Ombudsman is compiling a "special report" on Lambeth's housing complaints failings








						LocalGov.co.uk - Your authority on UK local government - Council landlords named and shamed
					

Seven councils have been named and shamed for failings in their housing services.




					www.localgov.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Aug 24, 2022)

Intrigued to know what would happen if Lambeth Council allowed "open mike" sessions at full council.
Would we get this sort of thing?


----------



## scmwalsh (Aug 25, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Intrigued to know what would happen if Lambeth Council allowed "open mike" sessions at full council.
> Would we get this sort of thing?



Would help people engage more in local democracy


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2022)

Coop Council in action









						Estate residents chairwoman told to quit by council officer
					

The chairwoman of a Lambeth council estate’s residents association has been told to quit – by a council officer. The letter concerns a poster put up on the estate about a meeting planne…




					newsfromcrystalpalace.wordpress.com


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 1, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Coop Council in action
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That does explain a little why some tra types seem reluctant to speak up


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> That does explain a little why some tra types seem reluctant to speak up



I think that the way the Council deals with residents often has an effect of self censorship on people.

people in TRAs or other residents groups always have in the back of their minds that Council will refuse to talk to them at all if they speak up

That it's better to not speak up publicly and upset the Council . Hoping that will mean that at least one might be able to get some things improved.

It's a balancing act. Putting residents issues forward but not annoying the Council.

What the Council prefer is for residents groups to meet and listen to them, nod their heads and don't criticise to much.

This case does not surprise me. This head of TRA was imo trying to do her (unpaid ) job correctly.

The (paid) Residents Participation Officer saw as there job to nip in the bud residents actually participating using peaceful democratic imo means to do so. The Orwellian language Council use to describe it's officers doesn't help. In fact the RP officer job is to keep a tab on residents to inform Council who's onside and who's "difficult". It's actually a form of policing. To help Cllrs work out who to talk to. And who needs to be sidelined.

It can also cause rifts in residents groups. Who all might agree on an issue but are split on how to deal with it. Whether to risk alienating the officers/ leading Cllrs.
As I know from experience.

In a Co-op Council imo residents should not be put in this situation.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2022)

Btw what I've just posted is not a criticism of residents groups who decide to do things "quietly".

I feel those who represent residents are put into a very difficult position through no fault of their own.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I think that the way the Council deals with residents often has an effect of self censorship on people.
> 
> people in TRAs or other residents groups always have in the back of their minds that Council will refuse to talk to them at all if they speak up
> 
> ...



Had a long chat with the chair of a well established local interest group recently who said that they have to temper what views they want to express / support because they know that if they come out against particular council plans and proposals the council will simply stop consulting them and possibly create a rival group. That way much goes unsaid / unchallenged.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 5, 2022)

Old Lambeth hands will surely tune in to this


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2022)

Lambeth employ Savills to check the condition of their own housing stock, FFS  



Background Protest against ‘Savills Destroying social housing’ – Sat 15th Jan 2022


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 8, 2022)

Just saw former Croydon reporter now some form of national investigative reporter tweet out a list of councils who have lent money to Thurrock council.  He didn't mention Lambeth but he said there were more and he would share on request with reporters


----------



## CH1 (Sep 8, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Just saw former Croydon reporter now some form of national investigative reporter tweet out a list of councils who have lent money to Thurrock council.  He didn't mention Lambeth but he said there were more and he would share on request with reporters



Sounds a really interesting case.
These sorts of things do  happen regularly though - many councils invested in Icesave, Kaupthing Edge etc in 2006/7 and lost the lot apparently - at least for many years. Including Police and Firemen's pension funds AFAIR.
Close call for Kent County Council - and took years Money deposited in Icelandic banks - Kent County Council 
Then there was Interest Rate Swaps back in 1988/89. Lambeth avoided this, but Hammersmith & Fulham badly burned.








						Hazell v Hammersmith and Fulham LBC - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 8, 2022)

See Lambeth Labour have gone ott with Queens death. "We will come together as one"

Sorry I didn't vote Labour at last election and you don't speak for me.

I really object when politicians decide they are speaking on behalf of the "country"

I was working with my Irish friend today. He will be spared this as his country fought a war to get rid of British Empire.

I'm afraid the atmosphere over next few weeks could get like Princess Di death

Not everyone cares about the Queen or wants a monarchy.

Labour should not be making blanket statement about the "country" coming together.

The  Council will lead the mourning. FFS


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> See Lambeth Labour have gone ott with Queens death. "We will come together as one"
> 
> Sorry I didn't vote Labour at last election and you don't speak for me.
> 
> ...



Actually I would go further - in the immortal words of supporters of Nigel Farage and GB News - "All lives matter!"


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 10, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Coop Council in action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard someone who involved in fighting the 'regeneration' saying how they thought that the council negecting to carry out even basic repairs/maintenance, was a tactic to wear down tenants to encourage them to just give up and leave.   Lambeth acting like a Rachman Landlord not a co-operative council


----------



## CH1 (Sep 25, 2022)

Rather unsettling story I heard today. Connoisseurs of the Coldharbour thread with be familiar with 316 Coldharbour Lane - a wreck which has changed hands several times in the last 5 years at miraculously high prices.

I have been told:
1, this property has been bought by Chinese developers
2. they've taken the roof off - and the interior structure is suspect to say the least (videos are available on the auctioneers website)
When a neighbour contacted Lambeth Building Control to see what they were doing to safeguard neighbouring properties in the terrace they were told "Can you check what they are allowed to do on the internet and get back to me?"

I know Lambeth is riddled with incompetent consultants, but this is ridiculous. What do we pay our Council Tax for?
Auction video here - note the auctioneer seems delighted the property is so notorious


----------



## Casaubon (Sep 26, 2022)

The latest from the Peoples' Audit. Their stuff is always worth reading.

_Dear all,

We haven't gone away.
Please find attached our latest report "The secret world of Homes for Lambeth".

Find out why you are not allowed to see where £40M of your taxes has gone and how a Lambeth officer got a £52,000 pay rise.

The link to the report is here:_ The secret world of Homes for Lambeth


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2022)

Lambeth latest Survey: Lambeth is the second most complained about council in England


----------



## scmwalsh (Oct 19, 2022)

Lack of scrutiny of the council for sure plays a part in this. Becomes a self fulfilling prophecy especially in housing where Labour don’t want to open themselves up for criticism. Is shameful really and residents deserve better. The Green and Lib Dems do a good job of holding council to account as do Buzz and Peoples Audit etc. but is so difficult!


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 21, 2022)

Perhaps no-one should be surprised?:



> _"A London borough council has been criticised for *failing to investigate claims a nine-year-old girl shared a bed with a known sex offender* ..."_



Lambeth council criticised over claim girl shared bed with sex offender


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Classy
> 
> View attachment 334242


Glad the disgusting little dribble of maggot jizz has fucked off to Tricky Skills ' neck of the woods!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Does not surprise me that he says that.
> 
> "Trot" means in Blairite New Labour language anyone who is slightly to the left of Tony Blair. Which in practise covers a lot of people.
> 
> ...


Bennett not a cllr any more. He stood down in May to concentrate on becoming an MP.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Haven't negotiated the paywall (yet) - but I've always been skeptical about "damp" which can easily be caused by improvements such as double glazing leading to poor ventilation in areas used for prolonged boiling in cooking, washer/dryer emissions, showers in a large family etc.
> If windows cannot be opened by choice or design the solution is dehumidifiers.
> In technical Britain today ruled by barristers no win no fee merchants are thriving - and we council tax payers are paying out.
> This blog demonstrated my point - and it dates from 2018 Damp
> Note mould next to double glazing


Most post-60s Lambeth estates (basically, post-Crittall window use) have been double-glazed, & - entirely coincidentally - developed damp problems soon after, often due to the "cheapest option" glazing units having no drip-vents.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I couldn't get behind the pay wall of the Inside Housing article.
> 
> This come up in google:
> 
> ...


If the repairs had actually been done, Lambeth Council could have easily found the information by generating a report from Northgate, their property management software.
That they didn't, says to me the work wasn't done. Just sending copies of emails just shows them acknowledging an issue. It doesn't show that the issue has been dealt with.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Coop Council in action
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The woman that was sent to, gave them a suitably robust reply in the negative!

The new RPO for the area is a bit of a dick, thinks he can bluster & bulldoze residents. Told him RPOs don't have a good rep on my estate, given how many of his predecessors have been lying, conniving shites!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> That does explain a little why some tra types seem reluctant to speak up


We "disaffiliated" as far as we could. We don't take any direct grant from Lambeth Council (they hand out a "per household" annual fee which is £2 per household. Big fucking deal!) so that they don't get access to our bank details (which we have to supply if we take the money). In case you're wondering "why not just give them the details, & take the money?", I can think of 3 TRAs with 5 figures in their accounts, that were wound up by Lambeth on the flimsiest of premises, just in the last couple of years.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

scmwalsh said:


> Lack of scrutiny of the council for sure plays a part in this. Becomes a self fulfilling prophecy especially in housing where Labour don’t want to open themselves up for criticism. Is shameful really and residents deserve better. The Green and Lib Dems do a good job of holding council to account as do Buzz and Peoples Audit etc. but is so difficult!


We had nearly 12 yrs of Ed Davie as Scrutiny chair - a man who never returned a single decision to cabinet, but swears he wasn't partisan. If you've ever met & spoken with Davie, you'll know he's as partisan as a vain, self-righteous prig can get.
People had hopes that when Liz Atkins took over, things would be different, & she has tossed a few soft balls back to cabinet, but nothing has really changed. It's just theatre where Labour pretend to listen, but do bugger all worthy of note.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Lambeth employ Savills to check the condition of their own housing stock, FFS
> 
> View attachment 341410
> 
> Background Protest against ‘Savills Destroying social housing’ – Sat 15th Jan 2022


Lambeth's stock condition surveys - where they have them - are mostly at least 10 yrs old, often older. We tried to access ones for Cressingham, only to be told they had none. We FoI'd but it genuinely looks like no internal surveys have been done for here since the 90s!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> I heard someone who involved in fighting the 'regeneration' saying how they thought that the council negecting to carry out even basic repairs/maintenance, was a tactic to wear down tenants to encourage them to just give up and leave.   Lambeth acting like a Rachman Landlord not a co-operative council


Ann was saying this for a couple of years before she passed, so from approx 2014. 
It's a VERY common sentiment here now. It's kind of worked against Lambeth because a) people are realising they have alternate routes to forcing repairs, & b) the council's intransigence has just made us intransigent too!


----------



## oryx (Oct 23, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> The woman that was sent to, gave them a suitably robust reply in the negative!
> 
> The new RPO for the area is a bit of a dick, thinks he can bluster & bulldoze residents. Told him RPOs don't have a good rep on my estate, given how many of his predecessors have been lying, conniving shites!


The bit the RPO quoted is completely inappropriate in this context and I'm glad the woman gave him short shrift! 👍 

(Don't live etc. in Lambeth but worked in resident involvement for years).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2022)

oryx said:


> The bit the RPO quoted is completely inappropriate in this context and I'm glad the woman gave him short shrift! 👍
> 
> (Don't live etc. in Lambeth but worked in resident involvement for years).


They always try it on. There's very much a culture of bullying from Lambeth's RPOs. It never worked with me, because I'm not afraid of bureaucrats, & I actually read the shit they want us to sign properly. I've had RPOs trying to stop events at our community hall because they're political. I refer them to their own "model constitution" which only forbids PARTY political events.
Interestingly, 1 senior RPO here left under a cloud, another retired due to "ill health" (i.e. was allowed to go with his pension intact, rather than being sacked), & a 3rd transferred to a neighbouring LA to avoid having to fulfil a "customer-facing role" anymore! All within 12 months!


----------



## oryx (Oct 23, 2022)

ViolentPanda said:


> They always try it on. There's very much a culture of bullying from Lambeth's RPOs. It never worked with me, because I'm not afraid of bureaucrats, & I actually read the shit they want us to sign properly. I've had RPOs trying to stop events at our community hall because they're political. I refer them to their own "model constitution" which only forbids PARTY political events.
> Interestingly, 1 senior RPO here left under a cloud, another retired due to "ill health" (i.e. was allowed to go with his pension intact, rather than being sacked), & a 3rd transferred to a neighbouring LA to avoid having to fulfil a "customer-facing role" anymore! All within 12 months!


After working in resident involvement for a decade or so, I eventually became convinced that most of it is tokenism and a tick-box exercise. 

It never used to be and it shouldn't be. But it is. 

Makes me really angry as someone who worked in that sphere up until 2017. I can't imagine how angry it makes unheard residents feel. I could do a twenty paragraph rant on this but it's 3am so I won't 

Strength to you guys.


----------



## blameless77 (Oct 23, 2022)

Surprisingly  we haven’t had this yet: Pregnant mums to be given free vapes by Lambeth council


----------



## CH1 (Oct 25, 2022)

Is there a problem with Lambeth's pension fund? They are having a meeting on 2nd November - to consider a presentation from the Fund’s actuary, Hymans Robertson, updating the Committee on the progress of the 2022 triennial valuation.

The funding level at the previous valuation date of 31 March 2019 was 82%. [sounds a bit dodgy?]

BTW Lambeth Council's pension fund has been a player in previous crises - in the period 1986-1994 Lambeth went on a "contribution holiday" racking up massive deficits which contributed to service cuts in later years.

It would be interesting to know what is going on now. There is at least one restricted paper on the agenda (exempt from publication). This could be for any reason  - like it identifies the amounts of pensions of past, present and future top bods at the council - by name. Or it might be "commercially sensitive" - ie getting different pension managers in. It does appear that Lambeth is part of a London-wide consortium of pension funds - which presumably is unaffected.

The overwhelming sense of the documentation for the meeting Agenda for Pensions Board on Wednesday 2 November 2022, 6.30 pm | Lambeth Council is that the work being done is late - and concerns ethics issues, such as zero carbon investing.

One of the risks they are currently guarding against is falling interest rates and rising gilt prices!
Didn't the Truss government fall because interest rates are now rising and gilt values collapsing?
Still you can't expect Lambeth Council to be up with events!








						Surge in UK gilt yields exposes pension fund weaknesses - OMFIF
					

Low, not rising, yields were thought to be the danger




					www.omfif.org


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 27, 2022)

Below is a comment I made on Brixton Buzz. While it's not a panacea, fixmystreet.com at least records problems in the public realm for everybody to see, and sometimes shames Lambeth into dealing with them. As I say, not a universal solution to Lambeth's frustrating combo of sloth, inefficiency and secrecy, but at least it's something.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

fixmystreet.com

The above is a convenient and user friendly website that allows you to register all sorts of problems in the public realm that Lambeth should attend to.

The advantage of using FMS over the Lambeth website is that a permanent public record is maintained of the problem. If you contract Lambeth directly, the issue disappears into a black hole, and nobody can find out what happens. For instance, I reported directly some flytipping once, and when I called later to check on progress, Lambeth told me that I would need to make a Freedom of Information Act request to find out !

Lambeth, like most bureaucracies, is reflexively secretive – its primary and overriding desires are to hide any information that might embarrass it and to bury any problems that are reported.

The public airing of problems through FMS, and risk of corresponding institutional embarrassment, is a way of shaking it out of its customary lethargy.

For instance, Lambeth finally attended to the almost complete failure of the lights on Windrush Square because of FMS activity.

Having said this, I’ve noticed that lights are again failing in Windrush Square, so I invite my fellow citizens to report this public (especially women's) safety issue, if you want to experiment with FMS - you can post photos for corroboration and persuasiveness.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 12, 2022)

South London estate has so many empty homes they've been 'taken over by foxes'
					

Residents of the Central Hill estate in South London are angry ‘perfectly good homes are going to waste’




					www.mylondon.news
				




Article about Central Hill Estate.

Council are further running down the estate. Many empty flats and renting flats on a non secure "temporary" basis at higher rent. Justification is that the estate is to be "regenerated" long term so no one new on estate will get secure tenancy meanwhile.

This is all contributing to the estate getting further run down. 

Journalist interviews several of the " temporary" residents. All shows the abysmal management of the estate by Lambeth.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

Danny Adilypour - the current deputy leader and cabinet member for sustainable growth and new homes at Lambeth - wants to fuck off to be Worcester's next MP.









						Labour candidates for Worcester's next MP revealed - with some surprising omissions
					

THE list of candidates vying to be Labour’s next parliamentary candidate for Worcester has been revealed.




					www.worcesternews.co.uk


----------



## Adblock Lambeth (Nov 18, 2022)

Hi all,

It's been a while so I just wanted to give you a bit of an update on our activity.

*Monoliths*
Although we are still waiting on Lambeth Council to decide on the rest of the ad screen invasion, 22 of the digital units have now started to pop up across the borough's pavements, including on Coldharbour Lane and Acre Lane. On top of those 22 new screens, there are still a further 25 waiting for planning permission. Read our previous blog post to see locations and learn more here or our read recent coverage in Brixton Blog here.

As a reminder, each bus stop style advertising screen uses the equivalent of four average UK homes, so the energy consumed by 47 Lambeth screens alone would be equal to that used by 188 homes.

*Cover-up day of action*
Adblock Lambeth were joined by members of Fossil Free London, XR Lambeth, Adfree Cities, Adblock Hackney and the Stop Shopping activist community choir on Saturday 29th October as we staged an advertising cover-up on a busy Brixton street corner. More pictures and a report of the day can be found in our latest blog post.

*Murals*
Corporate advertising murals are increasingly common but often they are going up on the side of buildings without planning permission. We've had a couple of successes in getting these removed recently - one for Brooklyn Brewery that appeared in Brixton and another for Skoda in Herne Hill

*Next meeting*
Adblock Lambeth’s next meeting will be at the Prince Regent in Herne Hill on *Tuesday 22nd November from 6pm – 7.15pm*. If you’ve not joined before and would like to, feel free to come along or drop us a line via adblocklambeth@protonmail.com if you have any questions. All are welcome! If you'd like to join our newsletter list you can add your details on the right hand side of the blog post above.

Cheers,

Christopher
Adblock Lambeth


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

Sinking ship Lambeth Council wasting millions....


. Homes for Lambeth – Lambeth council’s private developer – staggers from one calamity to the next


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2022)

Tricky Skills posted up about the Kerslake report on housing in the Cressingham thread. 

After reading some of it thought it was about Lambeth in general. 

Here is what I said on the Cressingham page

Post in thread 'Lambeth's plans to demolish Cressingham Gardens and other estates without the consent of residents' Lambeth's plans to demolish Cressingham Gardens and other estates without the consent of residents


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2022)

The Kerslake review is a good report. He went out of his way to talk to residents not just officers.

Ive read chapter three of report which covers delivery of affordable housing.

There are three ways Lambeth delivers:

Section 106 aggreements. On large private developments developers have to build a certain amount of affordable housing.

Homes for Lambeth. A "Special Purpose Vehicle" set up and owned by Lambeth to deliver housing.

A new programme to "partner" with developers on Council owned sites. The first and so far only project being the Pop/ International House site. This means the developer puts up most of the funds and works closely with Council to deliver housing and mixed use development.



On the first Kerslake thought that Lambeth was delivering fairly well.

Homes for Lambeth was delivering very poorly

The last was untested as only in early stages. It seems to be how the Council is going. The Somerleyton site has been taken from the failing HfL to be project for the neww Lambeth development programme ( option three)

{ Im not sure option three is that great. The idea is that the developer funds it and Council makes sure affordable housing targets are met etc. Considering that developers run rings around the Council I dont see over long term Council having capacity to make these schemes work for benefit of local people.}

Chapter three had extended section on history of HfL. And yes it says everything those who criticised it over the years were saying.

It all started out with big hopes and after all this time is frankly not fit for purpose.

Among other things the report ( which does try to give Lambeth a fair appraisal ) says personal relations between Lambeth officers and HfL staff broke down. That the estate regeneration programme, which was handed over to HfL, was going to lead to insignificant increases in social housing. With possibility on three estate a slight loss. Which is against guidelines about replacing like with like.

The issue of residents ballots came up. {Lambeth has historically always resisted them} Report points out that any future funding from GLA would mean ballots are required.

The report recommends on three estates that the regeneration continue. On Cressingham a rethink. Recommends improved and what it terms genuine consultation, With ballots. Reading the report and cant help but think Kerslake sees how Lambeth has dealt with residents on estates as very poor.

Report says all the residents it talked to complained about poor communication from Lambeth and very poor consultation.

This from a self styled Cooperative Council.

On Somerleyton road-- this was handed over to HfL. Who have failed to bring the project forward. This Council owned site waas supposed to be a win for HfL to bring forward to show how it could work. After all these years nothing.

The report does not all blame this on HfL managers. It says poor oversight and lack of clarity on aims by the Council led to this situation.

I wonder what Cllr Matthew Bennet has to say on any of  this?

As a resident the report shows the insular opaque way Lambeth Council operates. Comes across as a closed system where resident occasionally get asked what they think. Questioning things as a resident is very difficult.

The reports does say that there must be more transparency and accountability.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2022)

Tricky Skills summary of Kerslake report

Post in thread 'Lambeth's plans to demolish Cressingham Gardens and other estates without the consent of residents' Lambeth's plans to demolish Cressingham Gardens and other estates without the consent of residents


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2022)

The glossy Council video. Trying to make the best of this report. He does say they will ballot residents in the future.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2022)

Not sure how new this approach will be. 

On taking back in-house. The report recommends a two year transition period.

Don't know how that will work


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 26, 2022)

I think taking HfL in house is the only option. But I do fear that the Council will be over-stretched when you remember that the leisure contract also comes back in-house next year as well. Under Reed's failed leadership the Council couldn't wait to offload services and let the private sector clean up. When the market fails then it is the Council (and Council Tax funds) that suffer the consequences.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2022)

On the Leisure contract. I'm no great fan of the Council at times or Better but imo it wasn't going that badly.

Problems at Rec are due to how the contract is over seen and Lambeth not doing long term maintenance.

Lambeth don't have the skills to run large leisure centres. Better do.

The Leisure centres are income generating. So not the burden on Council tax payer they are made out to be.

Taking back in-house management of Leisure services is imo risky project in light of how the Council bright idea to set up HfL has gone.

The Kerslake report points to a Council where management is at cross purposes. Looking at the report and it doesn't appear the Cllrs use much oversight. Poor governance is a word that crops up in the report.

HfL and estate regeneration were political decisions by senior Cllrs.

Once set going any junior local Cllrs isn't going to scrutinize or ask questions for fear of their job ( being a Cllr).

Hence the Kerslake report is saying what residents/ Brixton buzz and others has been saying for years

What the report does shed light on is the actual way Lambeth is run.

If local backbench Cllrs had the leeway to scrutinize what the leadership/ senior officers did ,raise issues the residents bring to them ,then things like the HfL debacle might not happen.

But that is not how the Council works. Kerslake doesn't go into the politics much. As that was not his brief. Though I noticed he stretched the brief to include voices of residents on estates and past history.

His brief was to be forward looking. I think the Council weren't expecting it to go the way it did 

In light of this Im concerned about future of Leisure centres. Particularly as thing are going to get tough next year economically.

I can already see in Leisure services that a political decision has been made and no Cllr is going to raise issues of how it's implemented.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2022)

Started reading Kerslake recemmendations. I will quote this section a it lead to me choke on my cornflakes so to speak this morning. 

I get so angry at way residents get treated in the borough by Lambeth One Party State:


5.11.Priority Recommendation 2 – HfL should carefully progress the development of 
its ‘front-running estates’ and completely reset its approach for future estate 
renewal programmes, including Fenwick, Cressingham Gardens and Central 
Hill. *The Council should acknowledge that the HfL estate renewal programme will 
provide limited uplift on social rent homes*. However, it does provide an opportunity to 
resolve existing poor stock conditions and to ensure existing residents can experience 
high-quality housing, whether in newly built homes or refurbished existing homes*. The 
Council should also acknowledge the significant shortcomings of its approach to 
engaging with residents across the estates in the past, in recognition of a number of 
residents that we spoke to who reported to us physical and mental health impacts that 
they felt aspects of the Council’s engagement has had on residents*.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2022)

The Labour party video posted above does not contain an acknowlegement that the Council estates renewal programme was flawed. Nor an apology of the way residents on estates have been affected by the Councils behaviour.

Social housing is one of the things that should be basic to a Labour party. Over the years in Lambeth residents have had imposed on them ALMOs ,  PFI schemes and then SPVs ( HfL). 

All of which are new Labour type policies. They have all failed. Worst aspect of them is that despite this being a a Cooperative Council residents who have criticised them or opposed them have been treated with contempt.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2022)

Im also wondering to what extent the Council will "reset" its approach to Fenwick, Central Hill and Cressingham.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 27, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> However  it does provide an opportunity to
> resolve existing poor stock conditions and to ensure existing residents can experience
> high-quality housing, whether in newly built homes or refurbished existing homes*. *


If this is the actual result. Many of the residents of the estate near Myatts Fields that was rebuilt within the last 10 years tell me the new builds are inferior to what they had before, flimsy with poor sound insulation.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2022)

nagapie said:


> If this is the actual result. Many of the residents of the estate near Myatts Fields that was rebuilt within the last 10 years tell me the new builds are inferior to what they had before, flimsy with poor sound insulation.



Myatts Fields was flagship New Labour project - a PFI scheme. Such a failure that not even this right wing Labour council will go down that route again.

I've been reading more of the report today. One theme in report is ensuring high build quality. As residents have been raising concerns about recent new builds.

The report was commissioned to advise on how the Council does a zero carbon approach to housing.

From chatting to people over years a zero carbon approach requires high quality building standards . Or insulation etc won't work properly.

The report recommends more training for officers on zero carbon building. More examples of Passiv Haus build to give Council experience in this.

I personally don't see this happening. Unless there is sea change in how Council operates in practice.

Council built a few Passiv Haus in Ackerman near LJ. This appears to be one off project. I don't know if Council have gone back to see if it's working ok.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2022)

Ive already read chapter three of the report and some appendix on residents.. Today gone back to read chapter one the intro and chapter two " Lambeth strategy , structure and overall approach to affordable housing.

In short Lambeth does not have a clear strategy that goes across all Council sections. Nor does it have good scrutiny and governance in place.

On governance Kerslake notes that a previous review of governance of HfL was done a few years back. However Kerslake has been unable to find officers responsible for the implementation of its recommendation. Council have said they implemented some recommendations. But Kerslake hasn't been able to access impact due to not finding specific officers.

FFS.

Makes me wonder what will happen to this report.

There is whole sections of chapter two describing the labyrinthian set ups that exist in the Council and between Council/ HfL. Homes for Lambeth also has separate business sections. My mind was boggling at that complexity of it all.

As some residents who have dealt with Council over years will know different departments are at cross purposes. Kerslake found different departments dealing with land and housing were using different consultants to write reports on land use.

I've seen this over issue in LJ and Rec. One department see land as high value land to sell in order to get Council capital receipt. Another look at Council land to see what affordable housing could be built on it.

Kerslake say Lambeth should have a policy on affordable housing that covers all Council departments.

On HfL. Its like watching some comedy from Monty Pythons. Be funny if it was not for all the money wasted and affordable housing not built.

Kerslake found that GLA had given Lambeth millions in grants to build affordable housing. HfL/ Lambeth have been so incompetent that its highly likely they will lose the money. Its time limited and they will have to give it back to GLA/ Mayor.

The GLA/ Mayor are not at fault here. This is all HfL/ Lambeths fault.

I say HfL/ Lambeth as the complicated relationship between Lambeth and HfL means to a layman like me that in practise they are linked. Bizarrely Lambeth owns HfL and is also its client. Lambeth funds HfL. Another thing this funding is a "loan" which is supposed to be repaid over lifetime of the houses. ie a long time. Kerslake points out that due to HfL being crap there is a possibility that unless Council quickly deals with this it could lose a lot of money. Kerslake does say that as HfL is so crap it only got part of money. Money was lent when schemes were to start. The pitiful number of schemes it started mean not as much money was lent by Council as was envisaged. Phew.

Kerslake also mentions the large number of staff HfL had About 70. What were these desk jockeys doing all this time?

Kerslake says bringing HfL inhouse will need to be done carefully and take two or three years. So that's going to be straightforward and risk free. Not.

I do love the report its couched in such polite language. Report says that when bringing in back inhouse experienced able staff from HfL should be transferred to Lambeth. Who are they? Given HfL track record Id sack all these desk jockeys. They've been sitting on their arses doing nothing. Getting well paid as well. And pissing off residents.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2022)

Reading chapter four now. Whole long section where Kerslake makes recommendations of how the Council in the future should treat residents. Good to see Kerslake put this in. Report does give Council/ HfL opportunity to answer back.  They lamely say they are changing.

But Kerslake would not have put such a long section of recommendations if didn't feel it was warranted.





> Council officers should treat residents respectfully, with acknowledgment and
> empathy to the disruption that estate renewal and development has on people’s
> lives.



Kind of think this should be a given. Says something that this expert report has to tell the "Cooperative" Council this.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2022)

This is what Kerslake recommends in chapter 4 of the report. So on Cressingham Gardens its back to square one.

I wonder if the Council will engage with these residents. Its treated them so poorly in the past.

I like the way Kerslake says "genuine". This word is used a lot throughout the report. Just goes to show that Kerslake sees through what Lambeth Council regard as "consultation. There is a difference between Lambeth style "consultation" and a genuine version. This imo applies across the board with Lambeth. Not just about housing issues. 



> 4.26.For Cressingham Gardens, the Council should re-engage genuinely with residents on
> their ideas for the future of the estate. We recognise ‘The People’s Plan’ as an
> example of one such resident contribution, but it will not be the only one.
> 55
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2022)

Given what I've read Id like to see an Action plan from the Council outlining exactly what actions it will take to fulfill the recommendations of this report. Which it says it supports. Which officers/ department of the Council will deliver on these recommendations. And how it wil communicate with residents how this is going.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2022)

Great piece here: Kerslake review sinks Homes for Lambeth and recommends ballots for estate regeneration


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 28, 2022)

editor said:


> Great piece here: Kerslake review sinks Homes for Lambeth and recommends ballots for estate regeneration



I agree with this interpretation of the review 

Also this:



> If Lambeth want to regain residents’ trust it will take an awful lot of work. It surely needs a few Lambeth officers and councillors to resign or be removed for this to happen


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 28, 2022)

On Cressingham from what I've seen no Labour Cllr ever gave them support.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 28, 2022)

The poor way that residents on the Council estates like Cressingham have been treated is symptomatic of how this Council "consults" residents in general.

I'd say the Kerslake review points to a systemic problem in Lambeth in way it deals with residents


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2022)

Had a rather shirty letter from Council about getting access to my flat for Savills surveyor. To do stock condition survey.

Savills don't answer the number in the letter.

Rang Council today to say I am prepared to give access to my flat but Savills need to able to be contacted. Told by council they will call me back in ten working days. And given a reference number for my query.

This and builders for council not keeping appointment is annoying me.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2022)

Lambeth being Lambeth Lambeth Council apologises for maladministration in allowing Festival Republic to proceed  without consent


----------



## Rushy (Dec 1, 2022)

editor said:


> Lambeth being Lambeth Lambeth Council apologises for maladministration in allowing Festival Republic to proceed  without consent



_“The Council must be mindful of the  impact its decision-making has on public confidence and trust. It sets a poor example when the  Council does not hold itself to the same standards it holds the people it serves to.” _
Local Government Ombudsman


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2022)

editor said:


> Lambeth being Lambeth Lambeth Council apologises for maladministration in allowing Festival Republic to proceed  without consent



It's the bullshitting that's typical Lambeth behaviour.

Telling Friends of Clapham Common that they could get retrospective planning consent whilst knowing full well planning had told them no.

And saying they had legal advice saying it could go ahead but were unable to supply it when asked by Ombudsman.

It's this kind of thing that does ones head in. You know what they are saying probably isn't right or the full story but have to be prepared to go to extensive lengths to prove it. 

Most of time this kind of passive agreessive bullshitting works.

I can see the officers telling the Friends group all this with a straight face and getting annoyed when they persist in objecting.

It's another example following shortly on from the Kerslake report. This is systemic in Lambeth. Not just one off cases in how they deal with residents who object to what they are doing.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 18, 2022)

Seasonal greetings - from the ghost of Christmas Past.
There is much play currently about voter ID, something the Tories seem to have caught from Trump and the Alt-Right.
My mind turned to the last Conservative Mayor of Lambeth, Councillor Tony Bayes.
In common with many Lambeth Councillors he yielded to temptation and lost his reputation, albeit in Tony's case after he had left Lambeth and become a councillor in Guildford.  Just look at this


			https://www.scotsman.com/news/politics/tory-councillor-rigged-election-ballot-papers-2479799?amp=
		









						Councillor jailed for election fraud
					

A former Conservative councillor has been jailed for four months for vote-rigging in an all-postal local election pilot.




					www.theguardian.com
				





			BBC NEWS | England | Southern Counties | Ballot forgery councillor jailed
		


In happier times Tony made a really good fist of greeting Nelson Mandela, President of the Repulic of South Africa, and Prince Charles to the Brixton Rec:

Mayor of Lambeth waiting outside Brixton Recreation Centre to welcome Nelson Mandela during his visit to Brixton. 12 July 1996. Copyright Rhoda Webb.
Arrival:


Unveiling the commemorative plaque - Mayor Tony Bayes extreme right (actually he was was possibly the most left-wing Tory councillor - always the pick for the Equalities Committee etc). South African President Nelson Mandela unveiling a plaque to commemorate his visit, along with HRH the Prince of Wales, to the Brixton Recreation Centre on 12th July 1996. The event included a 78th birthday tribute with speeches and performances. From Lambeth Public Relations Photographs


And the moral of the tale is..............
1. Just as the newspapers above have noted it is postal and proxy voting which generally cause voter fraud. "Personation" at polling stations is incredibly rare.
2, Parties in glass houses shouldn't throw stones!

Further comment from me - it's incredibly difficult to get historical info via Google these days. I got the newspaper references from a friend whose data mining abilities greatly exceed mine. I'm thinking of switching to DuckDuckGo - permanently. Seems to get more wide-ranging results. Anyone got any views on this?

And finally - I was hoping for a balcony scene in the Rec. When Mandela made his speech to the people of Brixton he was introduced by Mayor Tony Bayes, and was also flanked in the balcony by the party leaders - Jones, Tuffery and Dickson - and Lambeth Chief Executive Heather Rabbatts ("The Crow" as the Tories used to call her).
I would crawl over broken glass to  see this view - and I'm sure many such pictures did exist back in 1996..
As compensation here is "The Crow" flanking Nelson Mandela in Brixton Station Road - from Lambeth Publicity


----------



## CH1 (Dec 18, 2022)

I found an AP clip of the Mandela visit which is pretty good - but only 3m 29s.
Bernadette Marjoram - Chief Executive of Brixton Challenge got President Mandela to hold a framed copy of their Brixton Markets poster @ 2m 14s. A gift perhaps?

The balcony is in here (partly)


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 27, 2022)

Started (re) reading chapter four of the Kerslake report. Four and Five is where it gets more technical with advice/ recommnedation to the Council.

Re residents this quote from 4.1.3 of report stuck out:



> The primary purpose of a local authority – including its elected
> councillors, cabinet members and officers – is to serve its residents and
> communities.



A theme that runs through the report is recommendations that Council should be more transparent on information for residents and ( this is the word he uses ) do *genuine* consultation with residents

In chapter for makes a series of recommendations on how to do this. Based on discussion with local residents. Why the Council haven't done this is not really part of this report. He does talk about a "cultural" change needed in Lambeth.

The above quote implies imo that the cultural change includes how the whole of this particular Labour Council works. Say this as he uses examples from other boroughs of good practise. So the way this Council deals with residents is not inevitable.

IMO a lot of longstanding Cllrs regard their job as management. That every few years residents get a vote. Once this is done they should shut up and leave it to them.

On HfL he says it should be wound up. That duplication of working ( HfL and Council officers) has led to difficulties in progressing projects. It makes no sense for HfL to build homes then subcontract Lambeth housing to manage them for example.

He uses the word "Silo" working a lot in this chapter. That is different sections of the Council working separately. Causing potential conflict in how the Council proceeds. Working at cross purposes in short.

His recommendation is to bring HfL back inhouse over a couple of years. With officers from HfL integrated into Council.

Secondly a re organisation of Council re producing homes to stop siloed working. This could be either a specific department ( including HfL former staff) for housing matters or a specific department with a more general aim of growth/ placemaking.

Thirdly a written policy for housing including housing standards and clear information so that residents can see if future Council schemes fulfill objectives.

Surprisingly Council has very little in way of policy documents. Policy docs on principles of estate regeneration/ standard of housing ( green housing principles)/ general housing policy principles.

On the estate renewal programme ( he calls it renewal rather than regeneration) he says tow options.

Community renewal or development route.

Community renewal would look at retrofit / refurbish homes with some infill.  With emphasis on refurbishment rather than redevelopment. With increase of homes on an estate secondary. ( In practise Kerslake found that HfL/ Council existing plans for these estates were likely to not produce much new housing anyway)

The get out clause for Council in report is if it can prove that the housing on estates have reached end of life. That a full carbon assessment means that demolition is an option. I expect the Council will be poring over report to find get out clauses. Rather than keeping to the spirit of the report. Which is to put residents at heart of any renewal/ regeneration/ placemaking/ development of housing policy. Where Cllrs/ officers serve the people rather than the other way around.

He sees a bigger role for the planning department. If a new directorate for growth is established then planning dept could have role in it as consultants.

This is one area where I disagree with Kerslake. I think the idea of a new (non silo) growth directorate is potentially good idea. This would ( I think) include Council owned sites and be not just about housing. The old Pop site is example. Council owned site. Potentially it could help community renewal of sites like this. With genuine consultation of local community.

However given the way planning behaved over the Hondo site and Grove adventure playground I think this dept has same cultural problems to Lambeth as a whole. Autocratic/ top down / to willing to work with developers and losing site of the communities they are suppose to serve. As well as digging their heels in when come up against community opposition. Also the problem in Lambeth of back bench Cllrs not wanting to be seen to contradict senior officers. A cultural aspect of Lambeth that really annoys me.

From reading the report which is mainly about housing, though this recommendation for overall directorate for growth is wider, and Kerslake sees Lambeth planning as the one area where Lambeth is performing well on producing housing. My criticism of that is that he is looking at numbers and how they stack up against national targets. On more local level residents have opposed way planning department works on specific schemes. Unlike housing in this report he looks to me like he has not talked to residents on how planning operates in Lambeth.

On a more general level he looks at the London context. The idea of using Special Purpose Vehicles (SPV) to build more social housing was popular amongst Councils. Changes to how housing finance works and the growth of public perception that these SPV act more like private developers has led many Councils to change and go down the bringing it all back inhouse route. So what Kerslake is saying is that this option is not one he just made up. But one that other Councils have done.

Two London Councils have kept SPVs. But he says they have strong governance ( again he is implying that Lambeth have poor governance) and are larger in scale. Which helps with the finance side of it.

Other changes that mean London Councils are more inclined to inhouse building is changes to RTB receipt use, GLA/ Mayor increase in grants/ more "headroom" in HRA.

This is where report unavoidably gets more technical.

RTB receipts- when people exercise Right To Buy Council home Council can now use more of the receipt- money it gets- to reinvest in housing.

Mayor has made different types of grant available to Councils.

Headroom. The Housing Revenue Account is all the Council housing a Council has. The headroom is the related to how much it can borrow on basis of its assets ( ownership of housing) to fund new housing.

All these make it more practical for Councils to work inhouse than set up SPV. This is not a criticism of Lambeth it is how things have changed over the first use of idea of SPVs.

Lambeth does not have a lot of headroom compared to other Councils.

Another revenue stream is private investment. This requires Lambeth to be on top of the deals it makes with private large investors.

Given Lambeth Id say this is risky.

What Lambeth is starting to do is not use HfL instead find a development partner for sites. It is doing this on the Pop site.

How this turns out is anyone's guess. I don't see much in way of consultation or explanation from Council on how this will work in light of Kerslake report.

For example in Kerslake report he says partnering up is one option. But Council must make sure it has robust guidelines for development. Making sure the standard of housing is green for example.  Which is why the missing policies are needed.

I remember asking while back why Council didn't develop Pop site themselves using the SPV. Officer said they had looked at that option and decided no.  Did not give the reason. Could be that senior officers even then were not confident HfL was up to the job. Or that the broken relations with HfL and officers meant they decided against it.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 29, 2022)

Does anyone have any strong thoughts on the extension of controlled parking to the rest of the borough? 

Not owning a car and already living in a cpz it doesn't really bother me much but having been to some public meetings back in the day I can see it will bother a lot of people. I guess this time there's already a lot of organised / outrage about LTNs so perhaps they'll cross fertilize


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 29, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Does anyone have any strong thoughts on the extension of controlled parking to the rest of the borough?
> 
> Not owning a car and already living in a cpz it doesn't really bother me much but having been to some public meetings back in the day I can see it will bother a lot of people. I guess this time there's already a lot of organised / outrage about LTNs so perhaps they'll cross fertilize


Social media seems to be rather quiet on this following the announcement. I think it's a good thing. I don't see why drivers get to store their cars for free in public space but a bike hangar costs £42 a year for just 1 bike.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 29, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Does anyone have any strong thoughts on the extension of controlled parking to the rest of the borough?
> 
> Not owning a car and already living in a cpz it doesn't really bother me much but having been to some public meetings back in the day I can see it will bother a lot of people. I guess this time there's already a lot of organised / outrage about LTNs so perhaps they'll cross fertilize


Car owner who lives in a non CPZ currently. I’m very happy with them putting them in. It’s chaos here in the morning with both school run and commuters driving in, parking and getting on train at West Norwood. It shouldn’t be a right to park for free.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 29, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Does anyone have any strong thoughts on the extension of controlled parking to the rest of the borough?
> 
> Not owning a car and already living in a cpz it doesn't really bother me much but having been to some public meetings back in the day I can see it will bother a lot of people. I guess this time there's already a lot of organised / outrage about LTNs so perhaps they'll cross fertilize



I do not have to much of a problem. As a non car owning cyclist/ user of public transport in my CPZ I have right to pay for resident parking permits. Which I have to buy in packs of five- twenty five pounds.

If I got a car I have a right to pay for residents permit. One of my more hardline acquaintances reckons this right should be withdrawn. As new builds dont have the right I do as resident to parking permit. how that is going to work I dont know. Walk large items? Its where I part company with Greens.

I have used two permits. One for friend picking up stuff I had stored for him in my flat. And a Council Heating engineer who put new boiler in my flat. Felt sorry for him so gave him one of my permits so he could park directly outside my house without the Council Stazi giving him a ticket. And they are up and down my street looking for hard pressed workers to fine all day. Sorry I meant "Council Enforcement Officers"

CPZ are imo about Lambeth Council seeing opportunity to make money out of hard pressed residents so they can pay there Cllrs in Cabinet wacking big allowances. And stuff the little person as this is "green"

I can afford to pay right on Lambeth to buy five tickets. Instead of paying for one at a time.

So I think if Lambeth if going to do this. Then residents should get five free permits a year. Pay for above that. Also should be able to pay for one at at time. Its a money making wheeze to make resident pay for block of five. Especially as its now all online. Not paper. Lambeth now have fifteen pounds sitting in their bank account I paid them months ago for privilege of parking I may or may not use in next year. Its clever way to make money.

There are plenty of people in my area who will not go be able to go through the hoops to get parking permits or be able to afford five at a time.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 30, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I do not have to much of a problem. As a non car owning cyclist/ user of public transport in my CPZ I have right to pay for resident parking permits. Which I have to buy in packs of five- twenty five pounds.
> 
> If I got a car I have a right to pay for residents permit. One of my more hardline acquaintances reckons this right should be withdrawn. As new builds dont have the right I do as resident to parking permit. how that is going to work I dont know. Walk large items? Its where I part company with Greens.
> 
> ...


You can buy them online. I'm not sure if this means you can just buy one at a time as you need them. It's not clear on the website 








						Visitor parking vouchers
					

Buy daily visitor parking vouchers if you live in a Controlled Parking Zone (CPZ).




					www.lambeth.gov.uk
				



Visitors can also pay by phone using an app, if it's only a short visit this can be more economical than wasting a whole day permit, although this might not mean they can park right outside your home.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> You can buy them online. I'm not sure if this means you can just buy one at a time as you need them. It's not clear on the website
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have to buy them in blocks of five. And you can only get them if you can prove you live in a particular cpz zone. The tickets only cover your zone.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> So I think if Lambeth if going to do this. Then residents should get five free permits a year. Pay for above that. Also should be able to pay for one at at time. Its a money making wheeze to make resident pay for block of five. Especially as its now all online. Not paper. Lambeth now have fifteen pounds sitting in their bank account I paid them months ago for privilege of parking I may or may not use in next year. Its clever way to make money.
> 
> There are plenty of people in my area who will not go be able to go through the hoops to get parking permits or be able to afford five at a time.


I agree very much with your point on parking for essential "trade" visitors (could also apply to distant relatives from Northumberland by the way). 
Personally I have enough problems summoning up the psychic energy to get non-fitting clothes changed at Primark - never mind Lambeth's internet psychodrama to get parking tickets to fix my gutter 4 floors up.
Fuck them I say - let them do it when I'm dead.


----------

